# The NEW Gage Green info thread



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2015)

Now y'all get back to the good info and not too much arguing ! I like seeing your guys GGG grow pics and info sharing. Let's not get this one locked !! 
Thank you much


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Now y'all get back to the good info and not too much arguing ! I like seeing your guys GGG grow pics and info sharing. Let's not get this one locked !!
> Thank you much


I'm with you...I'll get to popping new beans soon...


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 17, 2015)

Does gage green offer any landraces or pure sativas?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does gage green offer any landraces or pure sativas?


Try diamonds and dust.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 17, 2015)

2 GrapePuff on the left... &
2 of her offspring after crossing w/RD's CCK...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 17, 2015)

It's all lemon puff, rocking the MacGyver-ed vertical bulb, it's just a horizontal batting with the mougel socket mounted backwards


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> It's all lemon puff, rocking the MacGyver-ed vertical bulb, it's just a horizontal batting with the mougel socket mounted backwards
> View attachment 3502047


Looks just like my lil vert setup....


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 17, 2015)

GrapePuff 
13week veg.
7days flower
After a 6 week cure- totally smooth inhale, grape juicy with a not too tart flash on the exhale... very yummy lingering grape/tart aftertaste... & it will put you on that speshal bus home...

I'll throw up some cured nug shots in a few...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Bullrider x joe og

Going in cups tonight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

any chance of seeing the cherry pie kush mom used?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Bullrider x joe og
> 
> Going in cups tonight.


I seen the clone on the old GGG forums. Looked 100. Dam man you been doing a lot of indies lately.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll post some D-Cure pics later guys .


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 17, 2015)

I can dig it


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I seen the clone on the old GGG forums. Looked 100. Dam man you been doing a lot of indies lately.


Yeah,seems this time of the yr,it's what the people want...with winter coming,I love a good strong indica


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> GrapePuff
> 13week veg.
> 7days flower
> After a 6 week cure- totally smooth inhale, grape juicy with a not too tart flash on the exhale... very yummy lingering grape/tart aftertaste... & it will put you on that speshal bus home...
> ...



Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

Cherry Puff getting started on the left


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does gage green offer any landraces or pure sativas?


 GGG Columbian Gold Bastard Series...


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does gage green offer any landraces or pure sativas?


Oh and they've got a few that will be pretty heavy sativa leaners like Golden Gage, California Dreamin, or Freedom Baby.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does gage green offer any landraces or pure sativas?


no, the colombians were hybrids when key got it gifted to him.then he open pollinates for the bastards. the info is on the farm...


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2015)

Afghani kush x joe

It's a girl...
Good thing I did not just kill it when i thought it was going to be male..


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2015)

D-Cure at 15 days flowering


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> D-Cure at 15 days flowering


Lookin fresh homie! can't wait to see what the end result is, sounds like an amazing cross to me.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> D-Cure at 15 days flowering


 I love both them pics skunk. Looks like the frost is going to start down pouring.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Lookin fresh homie! can't wait to see what the end result is, sounds like an amazing cross to me.





v.s one said:


> I love both them pics skunk. Looks like the frost is going to start down pouring.


Thanks guys


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Afghani kush x joe
> 
> It's a girl...View attachment 3502647
> Good thing I did not just kill it when i thought it was going to be male..


I can see why you might have thought that, she got a little leg to her. Have had the same happen to me, why I never kill plants before the preflowers.

Anyone have pics of datbreaker they wanna throw up for me? Should have 5 of those coming with my ngr order.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2015)

You got any GGG going bro @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You got any GGG going bro @akhiymjames


Got Grateful Breath going. Got 1 female from 3 beans that sprouted. Got two Cherry Puff f2s and one Banana Puff f2s going. I swear my germ rates are fucked right now excuse my language lol I don't understand but will soak a few more to have better chance for nice females and a good male


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I can see why you might have thought that, she got a little leg to her. Have had the same happen to me, why I never kill plants before the preflowers.
> 
> Anyone have pics of datbreaker they wanna throw up for me? Should have 5 of those coming with my ngr order.


Here you go buddy.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2015)

Up pot time daybreaker going into ten gallon pot. For a two month veg. Got a running bet with my buddy. One plant one light. Who's gonna yield the most my daybreaker or his blue dream cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got Grateful Breath going. Got 1 female from 3 beans that sprouted. Got two Cherry Puff f2s and one Banana Puff f2s going. I swear my germ rates are fucked right now excuse my language lol I don't understand but will soak a few more to have better chance for nice females and a good male


Please !! I've been dropping 25 beans just to get 8 or 10 above ground this whole year...bout out but got a surprise package in the mail yesterday.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Please !! I've been dropping 25 beans just to get 8 or 10 above ground this whole year...bout out but got a surprise package in the mail yesterday.


Yea its something in the area that's causing I think LOL hell I don't know. I think joeypotseeds was having some problems with it too. Has to be something maybe I'll plant them after soaking only for a day or two see if that helps but other than that nothing has changed


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2015)

IDK but this whole year has been kinda crazy for me...feels good to be back at it tho . I started another thread "Skunkwreck's misadventures " this one is gonna go vertical lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Here you go buddy.


Looks amazing bro. As much shade as thrown at this cross looks like you got a nice Chem dom pheno. Looks great and I bet is very stinky too. Gonna be interesting how that goes for yall let us know how it does


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks amazing bro. As much shade as thrown at this cross looks like you got a nice Chem dom pheno. Looks great and I bet is very stinky too. Gonna be interesting how that goes for yall let us know how it does


Shit I dont wanna do a pheno hunt on that Day Breaker, I'm sure there are good ones to be had, but I'd definitely fork over some cash for the sour apple pheno if anyone got it... Think it was in the GGG forum a long time ago. But yeah I've only had one other strain ever taste like straight granny smith diesel and that was someone else cut of what they were calling New York City Sour Diesel.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Shit I dont wanna do a pheno hunt on that Day Breaker, I'm sure there are good ones to be had, but I'd definitely fork over some cash for the sour apple pheno if anyone got it... Think it was in the GGG forum a long time ago. But yeah I've only had one other strain ever taste like straight granny smith diesel and that was someone else cut of what they were calling New York City Sour Diesel.


I ddidnt know there was a Sour Apple pheno of Daybreaker. What your describing is something I would absolutely love cus I love Granny Smith apples and that type of tang with Sour D is terp and flavonoid heaven. Anybody seen or heard of this pheno?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 20, 2015)

Put the rest of my Bright Moments in the ground to make up for some duds in the 150 others I planted. Hopefully I find a plant with slightly better structure than the others I found.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I ddidnt know there was a Sour Apple pheno of Daybreaker. What your describing is something I would absolutely love cus I love Granny Smith apples and that type of tang with Sour D is terp and flavonoid heaven. Anybody seen or heard of this pheno?


Some dude named Stutter on the thcfarmer site and I know I saw someone who had tested it years ago on the GGG forums.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha found it on here too, third set of pic with description below...crazy the structure looks almost identical just shorter and squatter than the diesel I was talking about. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cali-cons-boss-hogg.604810/page-8


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

On a boss Hogg thread but we all know how descript a threads title can be in here some times


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2015)

I think pretty buds had the best looking DB I have seen....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Ha found it on here too, third set of pic with description below...crazy the structure looks almost identical just shorter and squatter than the diesel I was talking about.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cali-cons-boss-hogg.604810/page-8


That Daybreaker in that that is so beautiful!!! The look of those buds have a glossy type look if that's the sour apple pheno that's a beauty


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Try diamonds and dust.


There plenty of them also the bastard series colombian gold znd black


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'll post some D-Cure pics later guys .


How is your order from conspiracy seed? Do you thnik their legit i wanted them so bad since bog dissapear...


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have found patches of Indian hemp that had one in every 100 plants with really amazing looking buds, down in Oklahoma, and I've always been curious to know if I plucked a fuck ton of beans if I'd be able to work anything good out... I don't think there is an American landrace but I've seen similar plants with the same smells and look in Illinois. Anyone know of an indigenous strain to North America?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Put the rest of my Bright Moments in the ground to make up for some duds in the 150 others I planted. Hopefully I find a plant with slightly better structure than the others I found.


150??? Solo cup?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

D&d #1 doing is thing slowly not big strech ×1,5 discret smell but when you touched it relesed it


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

Gonna trim the bottom and top dress her with guano do you guy think i should add some ewc too?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Shit I dont wanna do a pheno hunt on that Day Breaker, I'm sure there are good ones to be had, but I'd definitely fork over some cash for the sour apple pheno if anyone got it... Think it was in the GGG forum a long time ago. But yeah I've only had one other strain ever taste like straight granny smith diesel and that was someone else cut of what they were calling New York City Sour Diesel.


 Skunk munkie is the one you are referring to. It is the Joe leaner. I found it in my hunt but I had already harvested plants and smoking them when that one was barely hitting flower. Mistake oh well. Skunk has grown some the best plants I have ever seen for cc and ggg. If you ever get a chance to look at Jedi Kush at the tude that is his picture.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Skunk munkie is the one you are referring to. It is the Joe leaner. I found it in my hunt but I had already harvested plants and smoking them when that one was barely hitting flower. Mistake oh well. Skunk has grown some the best plants I have ever seen for cc and ggg. If you ever get a chance to look at Jedi Kush at the tude that is his picture.


Yeah Skunk definitely inspired me, I aim for that picture perfect every time now...I see some pics on here from myself and other members that could easily be the face of a strain.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Yeah Skunk definitely inspired me, I aim for that picture perfect every time now...I see some pics on here from myself and other members that could easily be the face of a strain.


 Me to me to.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 20, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Yeah Skunk definitely inspired me, I aim for that picture perfect every time now...I see some pics on here from myself and other members that could easily be the face of a strain.


No doubt!.. lotsa talent around gage threads... & others...
Love them pics & knowledge drops... & the other entertainments/distractions around here too...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> 150??? Solo cup?


One gallon containers.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> D&d #1 doing is thing slowly not big strech ×1,5 discret smell but when you touched it relesed it


 Any smells on her yet.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol. Sorry bro I was looking at your pic. Didn't see you describe the smell.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2015)

What happened to all the gage green groupies? Hope all is well.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2015)

Animism doing its thing about to up pot this weekend.


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What happened to all the gage green groupies? Hope all is well.


They at the concert.....


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm doing a clone only run & my beans right now...waiting for the chill to set in,befor I pop more gage gear.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm doing a clone only run & my beans right now...waiting for the chill to set in,befor I pop more gage gear.


 What happened to afgan Joe? Was looking forward to that one.


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What happened to afgan Joe? Was looking forward to that one.


She is still around,looking good to.
 

The male is putting out some nice balls.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3503544Up pot time daybreaker going into ten gallon pot. For a two month veg. Got a running bet with my buddy. One plant one light. Who's gonna yield the most my daybreaker or his blue dream cut.


If you can out yield a blue dream that would be pretty impressive.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2015)

The only catch is he wants to use 400 watt lights so that is the challenge keeping short and bushy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The only catch is he wants to use 400 watt lights so that is the challenge keeping short and bushy.


Lots of training. Don't know what kind of pots your using but keep tying down the main branches and when those side branches shoot up and start looking like mains train them with the mains keep even canopy and use up that whole space since you have a stretcher. Notice I said nothing about topping either you don't have to do that a lot of times you can tho but you would have to train as much


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of training. Don't know what kind of pots your using but keep tying down the main branches and when those side branches shoot up and start looking like mains train them with the mains keep even canopy and use up that whole space since you have a stretcher. Notice I said nothing about topping either you don't have to do that a lot of times you can tho but you would have to train as much


 Déjà vu man just got done reading your same advice to Jesus of cannabis in your sincity tread. my pots are big like his so no root bound issues. Yeah I kind of did my lst ghetto ducked taped the fan leafs to the pot to get them to branch lol. But it worked. Topping did cross my mind but I'm going to keep tying her down. Much thanks to the R.u.I fam.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 25, 2015)

man knows his shit, half of my garden is testament to that.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> man knows his shit, half of my garden is testament to that.


Yeah I look up to a lot growers on here.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 25, 2015)

anyone know about the Gage forums? are they down for good?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 25, 2015)

I think there at the concert.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

damn another good comment deleted.... thats too bad lol


----------



## v.s one (Sep 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn another good comment deleted.... thats too bad lol


i noticed that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

what can i say, the concert sucked....


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2015)

And it will continue to happen,if things don't stay on track.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> And it will continue to happen,if things don't stay on track.


just to be clear, someone asked wheres the groupies, i responded light heartedly and you deleted. guess they miss us when were gone lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Forum x mendo breath
Mendo breath 2 X Greatful breath
OG cpk X Greatful breath
Mendo breath F3 M
Greatful breath X Mendodawg 

Should be a fun year...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Afghani kush x joe
> 
> It's a girl...View attachment 3502647
> Good thing I did not just kill it when i thought it was going to be male..


Those are some looong petioles.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those are some looong petioles.


Yeah,I got a very good feeling about her...I just took her top,so she will not see the flower room yet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm pretty much sticking to my thread. People who follow me won't clog it up with drama.

2 more weeks and I will be taking cuts of aloha for an all organic run. It's gonna be gorgeous.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm pretty much sticking to my thread. People who follow me won't clog it up with drama.
> 
> 2 more weeks and I will be taking cuts of aloha for an all organic run. It's gonna be gorgeous.


I don't have a new thread,have not looked for my old one....so I'll be posting in everybody's threads..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 29, 2015)

Gauge buddies...

Anyone know where to find packs of grape stomper? I've literally looked for about a year straight to no avail. Not sure where anyone gets their packs from. Hate to be that guy but I assume this is the best place to ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Gauge buddies...
> 
> Anyone know where to find packs of grape stomper? I've literally looked for about a year straight to no avail. Not sure where anyone gets their packs from. Hate to be that guy but I assume this is the best place to ask. Thanks in advance.


No seeds of grapestomper. Used to be backcrosses. Now it is grapestomper x other strains, some of which are backcrosses a bit.

I recommend aloha grapestomper.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Gauge buddies...
> 
> Anyone know where to find packs of grape stomper? I've literally looked for about a year straight to no avail. Not sure where anyone gets their packs from. Hate to be that guy but I assume this is the best place to ask. Thanks in advance.


Them packs are like unicorns.....I really think your best bet would be to get,aloha grapes.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, I figured as much. Think I'll grab a few and see if I can find a stomper leaning pheno.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

if you f2 the aloha grapes, specially if you f2 a grape leaner....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thanks guys, I figured as much. Think I'll grab a few and see if I can find a stomper leaning pheno.


If you want to see a aloha grape cut in action, I have a girl vegging now for next tent.

http://rollitup.org/t/flaming-pies-bakery.884175/


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thanks guys, I figured as much. Think I'll grab a few and see if I can find a stomper leaning pheno.


You'll find one right off the bench..that's from a person that has grown it..


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them packs are like unicorns.....I really think your best bet would be to get,aloha grapes.



check out Hazeman's crosses using it. Same Aloha grape.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> check out Hazeman's crosses using it. Same Aloha grape.


Yeah,that's why it puts out grape phenos with no problems...I pretty sure they used his cut.

They use to share the same forum,at one point...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

think there is bad blood now. dont care its still Jojorizo's original crystal locomotive.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> think there is bad blood now. dont care its still Jojorizo's original crystal locomotive.


They have said that from the start,did you know jojo? Just asking


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

just on the old forums. back when only seed shop was marc emery or going on a plane trip to amsterdam.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah I've check out a few of hazemans. Might pick up a few of those. Think it was elephant stomper and lemon stomper I was looking at, can't remember names exactly.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2015)

Here we go again


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Here we go again


Nope.....


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nope.....


 That's one way to handle it


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That's one way to handle it


The only way,or it just keeps going...


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> The only way,or it just keeps going...


True, can't count on everyone to just ignore him


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Torch1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ascension last week @ 55ish days.
Rainy weather has been taking a toll on these girls...
#2&#3 look like they'll go 70ish days
#4 coming down this week
#5 on the rack already...


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Ascension last week @ 55ish days.
> Rainy weather has been taking a toll on these girls...
> #2&#3 look like they'll go 70ish days
> #4 coming down this week
> ...


Them look very nice..

I think I'm going to pop some Le' montage


----------



## Torch1 (Oct 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them look very nice..
> 
> I think I'm going to pop some Le' montage


Lots more potential in these girls... got a better feel for how I'll be running them clones... #5clone been in flower 2weeks & already looking different from the mother...

G... man you been going off! lovin all them pix... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

@genuity please run them cpk x mendo breath bro. Those are the only ones that really interest me fareal. I really want to see what comes from those with them having that mom. Don't care about the drama or the story none of that I know it must be dank when stuff has stories like that so that's all I wanna see is the dank from it


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 1, 2015)

Im gunna have a new spot open in a cpl months, checkin out some gage green. Lookin at the Crimson crush and the ad hoc sound pretty good any advise?

And anywhere i can get gage other than attitude.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Im gunna have a new spot open in a cpl months, checkin out some gage green. Lookin at the Crimson crush and the ad hoc sound pretty good any advise?
> 
> And anywhere i can get gage other than attitude.


NGR better known as the Dank Team, Highlife couple others cant think right now lol


----------



## v.s one (Oct 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NGR better known as the Dank Team, Highlife couple others cant think right now lol


You should of seen bro. I went to the farm doing research and I seen I guy searching for some seeds. And I'm like you bro I bean browse daily so I told him they were in stock at Ngr. Them fuckers got all butt hurt. You can't do that, there not legit all kinds of shit. I was like Fuck this place.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You should of seen bro. I went to the farm doing research and I seen I guy searching for some seeds. And I'm like you bro I bean browse daily so I told him they were in stock at Ngr. Them fuckers got all butt hurt. You can't do that, there not legit all kinds of shit. I was like Fuck this place.


I don't even fool around over there at all. No way can I support the place when it has a person that likes ripping people off and stuff. Oh well let them miss out while we get the gear they claiming is fake lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 2, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Im gunna have a new spot open in a cpl months, checkin out some gage green. Lookin at the Crimson crush and the ad hoc sound pretty good any advise?
> 
> And anywhere i can get gage other than attitude.


 Aloha grape stomper and hempdepot got them


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You should of seen bro. I went to the farm doing research and I seen I guy searching for some seeds. And I'm like you bro I bean browse daily so I told him they were in stock at Ngr. Them fuckers got all butt hurt. You can't do that, there not legit all kinds of shit. I was like Fuck this place.


What happens?? i have miss something? 

Maybe sunday or next week im gonna pop gs og f2 and finally my duende pack that was insulting me each time i was looking it lol i finally have space for selection


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 2, 2015)

ILL POP UR duende if yo are dragging ur feet


----------



## v.s one (Oct 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't even fool around over there at all. No way can I support the place when it has a person that likes ripping people off and stuff. Oh well let them miss out while we get the gear they claiming is fake lol


 Oh no shit. I wish I would have new that. I would have ripped em a new one.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @genuity please run them cpk x mendo breath bro. Those are the only ones that really interest me fareal. I really want to see what comes from those with them having that mom. Don't care about the drama or the story none of that I know it must be dank when stuff has stories like that so that's all I wanna see is the dank from it


 
It's about to get real interesting....around here..

Somebody is on a mendo kick...

Looks like it will be og cpk X GB solo


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3512657
> It's about to get real interesting....around here..
> 
> Somebody is on a mendo kick...
> ...


Yessir glad your gonna run them. I will be watching that one hard bro. Def gonna be interesting to see what's in those beans.

Gotta get some pics of the Grateful Breath lady. She's a nice mix of the parents prolly more Jo leaning with the lanky growth but putting out some nice frost for being few weeks in. Ok amount of stretch but not as stretchy as I thought it would be with how lanky she is. Taking lots of pics of everything going so will have some up soon


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

I received some clones from a member (who is not around anymore ), I was told these are Cherry Puff, very sativa leaning, this is 41 days from flip ?
I seem to remember him saying his were ready at 49days ? These are just starting to set flower..
any info from anyone who has grown it ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

forgot pix


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Grateful Breath lady. Only lady out of the three seeds that sprouted from 6. More seeds will be popped very soon but seems like a nice 50/50 mix pheno. Cant really smell with so many in garden but its still very early and its producing very early which shows good genetics were used. More to come


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I received some clones from a member (who is not around anymore ), I was told these are Cherry Puff, very sativa leaning, this is 41 days from flip ?
> I seem to remember him saying his were ready at 49days ? These are just starting to set flower..
> any info from anyone who has grown it ?


If they were sativa leaning, they would not finish in 8 weeks...

If you are 41 days in... That is 7 weeks? I would move on... looks like that fucker might take 12+ weeks and stretch another foot or two.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

You sure you didn't mix your clones up?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Was gonna say the same as those buds look barely formed for 41 days that plant looks like its def gonna take a long time to flower


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You sure you didn't mix your clones up?


Sure? ..no..? 90% sure.lol
That's why I asked, it doesn't look like any other cherry puff i'v seen posted or read about
I'v got nothing ready to go in its place, so I'll let er go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

It looks like a weird freaky mutant to me. Have you got pics of your "friends" mother plant in flower?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Sure? ..no..? 90% sure.lol
> That's why I asked, it doesn't look like any other cherry puff i'v seen posted or read about
> I'v got nothing ready to go in its place, so I'll let er go


Def doesn't look like it doesn't look like the pics that person posted. I have a couple lil babies I need to get pics of


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 3, 2015)

I noticed on ngr today that they took the og off the end of the Joseph but they list daybreaker as chemdawg d x og kush. The description is a little different on seedfinder too used to say something like this cross represents chem genetics to the core but people were saying is sweet. Note it says it will send wanes of sweet jet fuel aroma. He must of seen all the complaints of the sweet Joseph og and changed it up


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

Its a thin line between sweet and sour for me. Either you love it or hate it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I noticed on ngr today that they took the og off the end of the Joseph but they list daybreaker as chemdawg d x og kush. The description is a little different on seedfinder too used to say something like this cross represents chem genetics to the core but people were saying is sweet. Note it says it will send wanes of sweet jet fuel aroma. He must of seen all the complaints of the sweet Joseph og and changed it up


While I've had good luck with some gage I think it's pretty obvious those guys don't know what an "Og" is. Everything Gage "og" has been anything but...


----------



## v.s one (Oct 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> While I've had good luck with some gage I think it's pretty obvious those guys don't know what an "Og" is. Everything Gage "og" has been anything but...


 If that's the case I'm running their animism right now. On there web site they said the fire og pheno was the winner.im fucked then. Oh yeah I forgot to ask you. What was better the og Chem or day breaker? Was thinking about picking up a pack.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> If that's the case I'm running their animism right now. On there web site they said the fire og pheno was the winner.im fucked then. Oh yeah I forgot to ask you. What was better the og Chem or day breaker? Was thinking about picking up a pack.


I personally liked the OG Chem better. The daybreaker was good though too. I only popped 3 of each though so I can't say for sure. Personal preference. Gonna run these Ad Hoc. If there's no OG in there I'm gonna have to go elsewhere for OG's. I've probably already said too much. I don't think you're allowed to post negative gage experiences on this site. LOL.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> While I've had good luck with some gage I think it's pretty obvious those guys don't know what an "Og" is. Everything Gage "og" has been anything but...


I got some daybreaker beans that i was really excited about until i saw all the reviews on it but the still have a lot if fir either way.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I got some daybreaker beans that i was really excited about until i saw all the reviews on it but the still have a lot if fir either way.


My daybreaker was really sweet tasting. I was confused. Lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I personally liked the OG Chem better. The daybreaker was good though too. I only popped 3 of each though so I can't say for sure. Personal preference. Gonna run these Ad Hoc. If there's no OG in there I'm gonna have to go elsewhere for OG's. I've probably already said too much. I don't think you're allowed to post negative gage experiences on this site. LOL.


It's a Gage Green info thread which means all Gage information good or bad is allowed.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I noticed on ngr today that they took the og off the end of the Joseph but they list daybreaker as chemdawg d x og kush. The description is a little different on seedfinder too used to say something like this cross represents chem genetics to the core but people were saying is sweet. Note it says it will send wanes of sweet jet fuel aroma. He must of seen all the complaints of the sweet Joseph og and changed it up


I ran daybreaker, wow what a surpise it was. Pretty sure they don't know what an OG or chemdawg is from their seed representation. Not going to be bothered with running seeds from a breeder that lies about their parent stock or is untruthful. Not to mention that for the price these should be true genetics not some hype "Joseph OG" has zero OG in it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> forgot pix
> View attachment 3513251 View attachment 3513252


My first thoughts on this plant : not a keeper : going to take forever : going to stretch a lot : throw it away and move on now.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I ran daybreaker, wow what a surpise it was. Pretty sure they don't know what an OG or chemdawg is from their seed representation. Not going to be bothered with running seeds from a breeder that lies about their parent stock or is untruthful. Not to mention that for the price these should be true genetics not some hype "Joseph OG" has zero OG in it.


It does suck i bought a pack based on the description looking for something specific them find out is anything but. Probably never pop them


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> It does suck i bought a pack based on the description looking for something specific them find out is anything but. Probably never pop them


So you have not grown them befor?


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

All this talk was in the last thread, say your opinion, and move on...so I don't have to clean this thread up..

Have a nice day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

My first love affair with gage was a juicy wet 60 day affair, i wasn't smart enough to keep any of her stock, see i am really bootlipiing now......    yeah i'd do just about anything to get some more of the skunky pe pe le pew or similar strains. I tried to get the grape stomper but it was sold out like jordans in nyc.


----------



## Torch1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ascension#5 @14 days... clone looking much better than her seed run...



Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> It does suck i bought a pack based on the description looking for something specific them find out is anything but. Probably never pop them


IMO you'd be missing out by not popping them .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> My first love affair with gage was a juicy wet 60 day affair, i wasn't smart enough to keep any of her stock, see i am really bootlipiing now......View attachment 3514881View attachment 3514882 View attachment 3514883 View attachment 3514885 View attachment 3514886 View attachment 3514887yeah i'd do just about anything to get some more of the skunky pe pe le pew or similar strains. I tried to get the grape stomper but it was sold out like jordans in nyc.


Love the flower pics..I can almost taste her through the screen lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> It does suck i bought a pack based on the description looking for something specific them find out is anything but. Probably never pop them


This is basically why I tell people to steer clear of GGG, I bought those daybreaker seeds thinking oh nice a stanky chemdawg x og. When I grew them I got really pissed off, I knew right away the description was off. Left feedback on last thread and got tore apart by the GGG fanboys. Most likely after this post I will once again be torn a new one by the fanboys because of my "hate speak" but in all honestly I am really just trying to help others have a non-disappointing grow like I experienced. I will NEVER grow another GGG plant, in my book they are the same as greenhouse seeds and barney's farm, pure corporate greed liars and people like that get no respect in my world.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is basically why I tell people to steer clear of GGG, I bought those daybreaker seeds thinking oh nice a stanky chemdawg x og. When I grew them I got really pissed off, I knew right away the description was off. Left feedback on last thread and got tore apart by the GGG fanboys. Most likely after this post I will once again be torn a new one by the fanboys because of my "hate speak" but in all honestly I am really just trying to help others have a non-disappointing grow like I experienced. I will NEVER grow another GGG plant, in my book they are the same as greenhouse seeds and barney's farm, pure corporate greed liars and people like that get no respect in my world.


Barneys and Greenhouse!? I agree with most of your post but that's just going too far man. LOL


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is basically why I tell people to steer clear of GGG, I bought those daybreaker seeds thinking oh nice a stanky chemdawg x og. When I grew them I got really pissed off, I knew right away the description was off. Left feedback on last thread and got tore apart by the GGG fanboys. Most likely after this post I will once again be torn a new one by the fanboys because of my "hate speak" but in all honestly I am really just trying to help others have a non-disappointing grow like I experienced. I will NEVER grow another GGG plant, in my book they are the same as greenhouse seeds and barney's farm, pure corporate greed liars and people like that get no respect in my world.


Good opinion, now move along....this is beyond sad.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

def not in the same convo as barney or GH, damn hes mad LOL i just wish i had some of the luck others have had with guage.


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> def not in the same convo as barney or GH, damn hes mad LOL i just wish i had some of the luck others have had with guage.


My opinion is to take the plants past 35-36 days for one....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> My opinion is to take the plants past 35-36 days for one....


LOL show me where i cut at 35 days....iv ran all my gage to at least fortynine or longer. mendodawg iv ran to seventy trying for some Power but no luck. banana was flavor but again no Power. bright moments was cut at mostly eight wks, mids. most ggg listings are listed as seven or eight weekers. last i recall anyways.... like i said, i wish iv had better luck.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> My opinion is to take the plants past 35-36 days for one....


what would be youre second oPinion, shitty grower?


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what would be youre second oPinion, shitty grower?


From your pictures, yes....but that's my opinion. ....

No sugar coating this way...

49 days...com'on


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> From your pictures, yes....but that's my opinion. ....
> 
> No sugar coating this way...
> 
> 49 days...com'on


forty nine on the 1st run, then fifty six, then i didnt bother after that. i guess i should have lol im not asking for sugar coating, cant you tell im inviting you to troll me? your my 1st hater, you know kyle wnek by chance? iv culled 2 non ggg Plants at 35 days and they were more Potent than the guage i ran. i dont grow for bag aPPeal !


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> forty nine on the 1st run, then fifty six, then i didnt bother after that. i guess i should have lol im not asking for sugar coating, cant you tell im inviting you to troll me? your my 1st hater, you know kyle wnek by chance? iv culled 2 non ggg Plants at 35 days and they were more Potent than the guage i ran. i dont grow for bag aPPeal !


It's sad you always resort to attention seeking..

You are just bad at growing plants,it's ok,it's not the plants fault. ..

Any plant should run 60 plus days (unless you don't count the first 2 weeks of flowering)then you can chop at your normal 35-36 day mark..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's sad you always resort to attention seeking..
> 
> You are just bad at growing plants,it's ok,it's not the plants fault. ..
> 
> Any plant should run 60 plus days (unless you don't count the first 2 weeks of flowering)then you can chop at your normal 35-36 day mark..


you been drinking? how am i attention seeking? why havent you ignored me yet? lol i grow shitty, im a troll, you told me never to talk to you, but yet, here we are,,,, dancing lol watch out for my other left foot!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

its funny i kinda stick uP for ggg and i get attacked. but you dont have a hardon for me right....


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its funny i kinda stick uP for ggg and i get attacked. but you dont have a hardon for me right....


You asked a question, ,in a ggg thread. .and I answered it...you got mad...not my fault.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> You asked a question, ,in a ggg thread. .and I answered it...you got mad...not my fault.


i have no reason to be mad. iv smoked out a homie on here with my early cut gg4 and rare darkness. thoroughly baked. oil is fire shatter every time, your opinion is fine with me. its a FACT that key scammed and riPPed to get his start in the seed game. its a FACT your a hypocrite to trash dungeon vault for being shady but not hold key to the same standard. other than that, were cool lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> So you have not grown them befor?


No i bought them looking for something chem dom some real funk and was stoked about em. But when i posted a pic of my pack everyone said there was no chem in there so i haven't popped I've had em about a year
Edit spelling


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn i didn't mean to start a gage flame fest


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is basically why I tell people to steer clear of GGG, I bought those daybreaker seeds thinking oh nice a stanky chemdawg x og. When I grew them I got really pissed off, I knew right away the description was off. Left feedback on last thread and got tore apart by the GGG fanboys. Most likely after this post I will once again be torn a new one by the fanboys because of my "hate speak" but in all honestly I am really just trying to help others have a non-disappointing grow like I experienced. I will NEVER grow another GGG plant, in my book they are the same as greenhouse seeds and barney's farm, pure corporate greed liars and people like that get no respect in my world.


Ok beside that was not was you looking for how was the smoke? Good bad give me your opinion based on taste and high forget this was not og


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No i bought them looking for something chem dom some real funk and was stoked about em. But when i posted a pic of my pack everyone said there was no chem in there so i haven't popped I've had em about a year
> Edit spelling


They're some Chem leaning phenos to be found in Daybreaker,..I will post the pics or if I can remember the grower on here..get them to link you to their DayBreaker grow . I've found Chem leaning phenos in their D-Cure strain also some Grapestomper leaners .


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> forty nine on the 1st run, then fifty six, then i didnt bother after that. i guess i should have lol im not asking for sugar coating, cant you tell im inviting you to troll me? your my 1st hater, you know kyle wnek by chance? iv culled 2 non ggg Plants at 35 days and they were more Potent than the guage i ran. i dont grow for bag aPPeal !


Bro buy a microscope and tchek your thrich before harvest lol come on i never been able to harvest at 56 except a ak-47 clone that was fire all my strain have taken at least 65 70days from ggg but i harvest at 40-50 amber too


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No i bought them looking for something chem dom some real funk and was stoked about em. But when i posted a pic of my pack everyone said there was no chem in there so i haven't popped I've had em about a year
> Edit spelling


Try them a lot have bought them like you for the chem side but still satisfied give them a try


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No i bought them looking for something chem dom some real funk and was stoked about em. But when i posted a pic of my pack everyone said there was no chem in there so i haven't popped I've had em about a year
> Edit spelling


Good you still got them,I'd love to hear your opinion on them,if you ever pop them..


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Try them a lot have bought them like you for the chem side but still satisfied give them a try


If an when I was looking for chem,I went with ISP seeds..chemd bx I think ...have not popped them yet,but the pic,and reviews at the zon are nice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Bro buy a microscope and tchek your thrich before harvest lol come on i never been able to harvest at 56 except a ak-47 clone that was fire all my strain have taken at least 65 70days from ggg but i harvest at 40-50 amber too


i try to get as much milk before amber sets in. i never told anyone to cut when i do.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahhh. Bickering and talking about totally different stuff. This is the Gage thread I know and love! <3


----------



## v.s one (Oct 5, 2015)

Edit spelling[/QUOTE]heres my Chem pheno 5 1/2 weeks in flower. Pop em bro you won't be sad.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good you still got them,I'd love to hear your opinion on them,if you ever pop them..


When i do i will deff journal it even if i don't get some chem funk ill be happy to find something good i hear is a big yeilder. Is there any underdog leaners? I think i read the jo is an underdog bag seed is that right?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> When i do i will deff journal it even if i don't get some chem funk ill be happy to find something good i hear is a big yeilder. Is there any underdog leaners? I think i read the jo is an underdog bag seed is that right?


 There's a sour apple pheno some want more then the Chem. Lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> When i do i will deff journal it even if i don't get some chem funk ill be happy to find something good i hear is a big yeilder. Is there any underdog leaners? I think i read the jo is an underdog bag seed is that right?


For the b most part.?

Bag seed of underdog. .....did the underdog seed itself? Or did something else do it?

All I know for sure,he. He has made some outstanding crosses,that have been in a few of my rooms..


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

The spot i get my clones from had a tahoe cure cut they call stompa hoe lol and a grape stomper og that i really want to get. They never have em the days i go though supposed to be stupid fire, they have a bright moments they call the frost boss pheno but same deal with that.


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm surprised I still have not seen a Mr.majestic grow yet...that was some fire.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

A pic i found online of the bright moments frost boss pheno this is not my pic


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 5, 2015)

did he ever post pics of plants or pack?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 5, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> did he ever post pics of plants or pack?


 Who?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> A pic i found online of the bright moments frost boss pheno this is not my pic
> View attachment 3515056


That's the cut I'm trying to source...found someone who may be able to help me with that tho lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The spot i get my clones from had a tahoe cure cut they call stompa hoe lol and a grape stomper og that i really want to get. They never have em the days i go though supposed to be stupid fire, they have a bright moments they call the frost boss pheno but same deal with that.


If you're looking for a Chem leaning pheno...it can be found , if you're thinking to find maybe an OG Kush leaning pheno don't think that'll happen but DayBreaker is some decent smoke and Jo definitely shows his character in all crosses with him that I have seen...Jo comes out dominate in most crosses


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> If an when I was looking for chem,I went with ISP seeds..chemd bx I think ...have not popped them yet,but the pic,and reviews at the zon are nice.


Insane Seed Posse? I been eyeing that Chem d BX myself....REALLY can't wait til you rock those puppies...I'm really wanting a Chem d cut , I asked Santa Claus for one we'll see what the little fat man does lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

pisces genetics has given me the best chems i've ever had fwiw.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i try to get as much milk before amber sets in. i never told anyone to cut when i do.


You don't let it amber a little at all? I feel like they don't have enough potency when there not any amber


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Ok beside that was not was you looking for how was the smoke? Good bad give me your opinion based on taste and high forget this was not og


I would say not that good smoke, definitely not worth keeping. It yielded a fuckload tho I got like almost 2 pounds from 4 plants.
Here's a picture of one of the side nugs.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would say not that good smoke, definitely not worth keeping. It yielded a fuckload tho I got like almost 2 pounds from 4 plants.


Do you make some concentrate? Thansk for the.reply


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Do you make some concentrate? Thansk for the.reply


Yes I made a lot of concentrate, I will admit this plant works good for concentrates due to its massive yield and extremely resinous profile. Here's a picture of hash rosin I made from these plants. Gotta get globby wit it!


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's the cut I'm trying to source...found someone who may be able to help me with that tho lol


GenotypeA2 has it it doesn't come up on the menu to often though. Theres a few people on here who have it. If you find it in stock at a shop anywhere key me know


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> GenotypeA2 has it it doesn't come up on the menu to often though. Theres a few people on here who have it. If you find it in stock at a shop anywhere key me know


I wish ! I live in a non med state but if I do acquire it you shall have it also


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You don't let it amber a little at all? I feel like they don't have enough potency when there not any amber


its dif for each plant. 5 to 10% amber is where i usually take em.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes I made a lot of concentrate, I will admit this plant works good for concentrates due to its massive yield and extremely resinous profile. Here's a picture of hash rosin I made from these plants. Gotta get globby wit it!
> View attachment 3515111


Whew...that looks potent lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its dif for each plant. 5 to 10% amber is where i usually take em.


I go 10% to 15% unless it's a sativa then I go 20% to25%....straight sativas make me a lil panicky I guess you could say lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 5, 2015)

me dont likey sativas... I ra ak47 for years and it hit so hard between the eyes, sharp and to the point like the cows at slaughterhouse. It hurt! all head buzz. Other sativas are too anxiety feeling for me. I wanna get fudged up...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I go 10% to 15% unless it's a sativa then I go 20% to25%....straight sativas make me a lil panicky I guess you could say lol


50 50 clear and milky on ghost train haze was like smoking meth! intense!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> 50 50 clear and milky on ghost train haze was like smoking meth! intense!


That's ok I suppose but I've got to have some body relaxation and nerve control to go with having my head set on fire lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> me dont likey sativas... I ra ak47 for years and it hit so hard between the eyes, sharp and to the point like the cows at slaughterhouse. It hurt! all head buzz. Other sativas are too anxiety feeling for me. I wanna get fudged up...


Agreed !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

i'd kill for clones..........just sayin'


v.s one said:


> View attachment 3515035
> Edit spelling


heres my Chem pheno 5 1/2 weeks in flower. Pop em bro you won't be sad.[/QUOTE]
Wow, this ggg glamboy wouldnt mind poppin some of that.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

Btw wasnt skunkmonkey (i think was his handle here) in charge of ggg for a bit like 3 years ago??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

I was never in charge or ever claimed to be, I simply used to work with GGG as UK rep and help out with forum liaison but due to recent shifts in my personal life I can no longer afford the time needed to do what I was doing there. As of last year (Sept 2014) I am no longer affiliated with Gage or any seed bank and my life has been stress free and much better for it!!. All things regarding GGG should be taken up with them as I am no longer working as part of the crew there. Thanx 

I don't post much anymore but am around where my account hasn't been deleted.  Still growing and making personal hobby X's, but have moved on to fresher pastures now. Take care guys


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i'd kill for clones..........just sayin'
> 
> Get to work on my hitlist and I'll start sending you some clones.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

HOLYSHIT its been a coon's age skunk! well your the one who helped me back then get those beans for those plants i shared pics of, shit was good for me then in regards to ggg, many thanks skunkmunky


----------



## v.s one (Oct 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> anyone know about the Gage forums? are they down for good?


 I just posted over there a few minutes ago. Its a ghost town but its their.


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just posted over there a few minutes ago. Its a ghost town but its their.


Soon to have their own store......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

my question is bob, how'd the fuck you know about my secondary hobby???????


----------



## cannakis (Oct 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What happened to all the gage green groupies? Hope all is well.





VTMi'kmaq said:


> my question is bob, how'd the fuck you know about my secondary hobby???????
> 
> View attachment 3516235 View attachment 3516236 View attachment 3516237


damn!!!! You better not have posted that the Feds will be knocking on your door any minute... Pieces of shit! Keep up the Good Work brother! I've got to start piling... I've only got a Thompson .50 caliber Muzzleloader right now... SHIT! I shouldn't have said that!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

See i'm in vermont and that collection started with my father.........the feds can't do a fucken thing to my family, we served this country honorbly, and refuse to give up our rights we fought for!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I go 10% to 15% unless it's a sativa then I go 20% to25%....straight sativas make me a lil panicky I guess you could say lol





Velvet Elvis said:


> me dont likey sativas... I ra ak47 for years and it hit so hard between the eyes, sharp and to the point like the cows at slaughterhouse. It hurt! all head buzz. Other sativas are too anxiety feeling for me. I wanna get fudged up...





greenghost420 said:


> 50 50 clear and milky on ghost train haze was like smoking meth! intense!


Hahaha really!?!? I LOVE THAT! Good Sativa is the only thing I love!!! Don't get me wrong a good strong Indica is Great for pain or sleep BUT I don't want to be groggy and tired during the day! Haha I got some stuff and As soon as I took two rips my heart was Racing I was Yep this is the good shit so I saved it All for myself!!!

I Want to smoke something that is as intense as meth, not that I've tried meth. Haha. 

Back to topic though...

What is your favorite GGG strain?! I was going to get Daybreaker probably...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 7, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> See i'm in vermont and that collection started with my father.........the feds can't do a fucken thing to my family, we served this country honorbly, and refuse to give up our rights we fought for!


Oh you're damn right I don't care Who you are if you are a Citizen of these GOD Blessed united States of America then you should NOT EVER Waive your rights! These are the Stronghold Against Tyranny and because our Brilliant Servants of JESUS CHRIST Founding Fathers blessed us With the Bill of Rights we have been Protected against the Impending Police State for the past 100+ years!

KEEP AND BEAR ARMS! It is your Duty as a Citizen of these States!

And thank you All for your service.!

Society of Cincinnatus!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

At this point no clones for me unless i can assure myself that they are sterile or from a sterile source and yeah that's like asking for money from oprah as a native american lol. So i am happy popping beans and seeing what i can do with em. As soon as i can get my hands on beans i'll pop,pop,pop and i apologize for going on a tangent all.......i'm truly fucked in the head.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 7, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> my question is bob, how'd the fuck you know about my secondary hobby???????
> 
> View attachment 3516235 View attachment 3516236 View attachment 3516237


Hell yeah. Thank you for your service.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Hahaha really!?!? I LOVE THAT! Good Sativa is the only thing I love!!! Don't get me wrong a good strong Indica is Great for pain or sleep BUT I don't want to be groggy and tired during the day! Haha I got some stuff and As soon as I took two rips my heart was Racing I was Yep this is the good shit so I saved it All for myself!!!
> 
> I Want to smoke something that is as intense as meth, not that I've tried meth. Haha.
> 
> ...


I like a good head buzz but I still gotta have some body with it .


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

iv never done meth either, iv smoked a wu before and the gth was more racy lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv never done meth either, iv smoked a wu before and the gth was more racy lol


I have and there is no "high " just awake and can't sleep...don't like that .


----------



## v.s one (Oct 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Soon to have their own store......


 Is this store going to be next to WalMart or next to the attitude?


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I have and there is no "high " just awake and can't sleep...don't like that .


But without the tweekers whos going to ride a bike around shirtless in those december nights when its -20?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> But without the tweekers whos going to ride a bike around shirtless in those december nights when its -20?


I know right !


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> But without the tweekers whos going to ride a bike around shirtless in those december nights when its -20?


those elves in a xmas horror story.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## v.s one (Oct 7, 2015)

Seen A lot of peeps getting freebies from ngr including myself, so I had to know. This is what's in diamonds and dust males and females or related.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2015)

all the way back to the 1700's up here, pushing the english outa new england with the french!
BTw i'm legal too guys i just


v.s one said:


> View attachment 3516820


GOT OPTIONS??


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

@m4k I came waaay late to the Gage scene , you ought to revisit some strains 
Grateful Chem
Grapestomper BX 2
D-Cure
and let me get back at ya on a couple more .


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> @m4k I came waaay late to the Gage scene , you ought to revisit some strains
> Grateful Chem
> Grapestomper BX 2
> D-Cure
> and let me get back at ya on a couple more .


 Especially d cure and fortune teller


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Especially d cure and fortune teller


He sent me the last of the fortune teller..that D cure is delicious.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> He sent me the last of the fortune teller..that D cure is delicious.


Any idea why he only ran it once?


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any idea why he only ran it once?


I can only think,it was all the "talk" about Joe og.....
Or it was just a one time run..

I myself,enjoyed it very much,all the plants,from the seeds have been very nice..


----------



## cannakis (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone buy their rare beans a few weeks ago?! I got a few diamonds and dust that look good one looks real greasy!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2015)

OB Ripper anybody has those? Would love to see them but I wish GGG would restock ones like this sometime. Have a vintage sale on a side not love that they are working the Mendo Breath a lot furthering the line and making crosses just wish they weren't so high priced but not getting on that lol


----------



## cannakis (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> OB Ripper anybody has those? Would love to see them but I wish GGG would restock ones like this sometime. Have a vintage sale on a side not love that they are working the Mendo Breath a lot furthering the line and making crosses just wish they weren't so high priced but not getting on that lol


Yeah I know $10 even $15 a bean is as high as I'm willing to go... Would like to try and see if the $25 a bean for their Mendo beans Are Good or not? Because for that I better be tripping!


v.s one said:


> View attachment 3516820


oh yeah and thanks for posting that some good genetics...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 11, 2015)

Are the GGG guys here?!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Grateful Breath 3-4 weeks in. Looking nice and frosty and node spacing isn't too bad not really the pheno I was looking for but not knocking it all straight quality and its very early so cant wait to see it put out more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Grateful Breath 3-4 weeks in. Looking nice and frosty and node spacing isn't too bad not really the pheno I was looking for but not knocking it all straight quality and its very early so cant wait to see it put out more.
> 
> View attachment 3519157


Looks like it's going to be a resin beast!!

 
My girls are starting to put out too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like it's going to be a resin beast!!
> 
> View attachment 3519158
> My girls are starting to put out too.


Yea def gonna be quality from that gal. Cookies is good breeding material and the dad makes great crosses so figured this one would be good. Ready for the swelling to begin!!! Your gal is looking lovely too putting in work early. Love seeing that as it shows the parents used are good


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea def gonna be quality from that gal. Cookies is good breeding material and the dad makes great crosses so figured this one would be good. Ready for the swelling to begin!!! Your gal is looking lovely too putting in work early. Love seeing that as it shows the parents used are good


Certainly potent this cross is. Not stable tho and hard to keep happy. Very floppy too. Can't wait to get back to my aloha gals.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 11, 2015)

Wait what strain are you talking about?!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Wait what strain are you talking about?!


The picture I posted was raspberry Montage x blackberry pie.

It was a tester that most likely will not be released.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 11, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Are the GGG guys here?!


 M4k posted along time ago. Your best bet is to go to the gage boards and make an account over there.they will answer your questions there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> M4k posted along time ago. Your best bet is to go to the gage boards and make an account over there.they will answer your questions there.


GGG board is down I think and he didn't post that much over there when it was up but its supposed to be back up don't know when but will be eventually I guess


----------



## v.s one (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GGG board is down I think and he didn't post that much over there when it was up but its supposed to be back up don't know when but will be eventually I guess


There back up bro. Asked them about diamonds and dust and the info they gave me was posted a couple pages ago.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 12, 2015)

Got some Diamonds and Dust freebies from NGR and can't find much info on 'em. Any help would be much appreciated. They might find the last resort bin if I can't dig up any info.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 12, 2015)

the gage forums are open adn full of info on every strain





me and key


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 12, 2015)

check out gageoriginals.com


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the gage forums are open adn full of info on every strain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect.....enjoying life.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, so from what I can gather the Diamonds and Dust freebies are Gage's mixed seeds. Fifty seeds for fifty bucks on Hemp Depot, so I'm guessing these are the beans they sweep up with the dust, hence the name. Not really one for mystery genetics, but I do kind of enjoy the crap shoot theme. Never know might just find that diamond from the dust.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2015)

gabechihua said:


> OK, so from what I can gather the Diamonds and Dust freebies are Gage's mixed seeds. Fifty seeds for fifty bucks on Hemp Depot, so I'm guessing these are the beans they sweep up with the dust, hence the name. Not really one for mystery genetics, but I do kind of enjoy the crap shoot theme. Never know might just find that diamond from the dust.


I thought it was an open pollination with a bunch of different mothers and stud males. V.S. One posted the list of strains involved a page or two back.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2015)

"Explore the infinite possibilities of cannabis genetics and start your own landrace with these heirloom varieties with Gage Green 2013 Diamonds & Dust outdoor harvest. For the 2013 outdoor season, they let their best mothers and fathers freely express their full potential under the sun. Gage Green completely dedicated their 2013 garden to the future of medicinal breeding and selection."

So outdoor open pollination of their best cuts.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

tbh i'd rather play around with some pollen chuckers of gage's gears offerings, i bet they have GOLD in dem dere hills! No i don't mean mac and cheese


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 13, 2015)

a good christmas present if you pop some seeds now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> tbh i'd rather play around with some pollen chuckers of gage's gears offerings, i bet they have GOLD in dem dere hills! No i don't mean mac and cheese


Don't like your breeder doing any actual breeding and just chucking pollen on clones? No working the lines needed? You do realize these pollen chuckers are one of the highest priced "breeders" right?


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> tbh i'd rather play around with some pollen chuckers of gage's gears offerings, i bet they have GOLD in dem dere hills! No i don't mean mac and cheese


I got a 5 pack of them as freebies with my last NGR order, I put them in the giveaway pile. Too much of a genetic soup for my liking.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

gabechihua said:


> Got some Diamonds and Dust freebies from NGR and can't find much info on 'em. Any help would be much appreciated. They might find the last resort bin if I can't dig up any info.


You will be a fool to trow them away lol if you go back a couple


jesus of Cannabis said:


> check out gageoriginals.com


Thanks bro for the link gonna hurry before nothing left the serendiptie mix look good and affordable gonna order a pack right away!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> "Explore the infinite possibilities of cannabis genetics and start your own landrace with these heirloom varieties with Gage Green 2013 Diamonds & Dust outdoor harvest. For the 2013 outdoor season, they let their best mothers and fathers freely express their full potential under the sun. Gage Green completely dedicated their 2013 garden to the future of medicinal breeding and selection."
> 
> So outdoor open pollination of their best cuts.


I can testify they are really good for outdoor!!! Got a lot of male but is just bad luck since i gave a few seed to friend and they have more female than male


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

My diamond from the dust!!! d&d #1 was having a afghan/pepper sweet smell and now is full mango smell i really hope is offspring keep this nice smell!!


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 13, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You will be a fool to trow them away lol if you go back a couple


Yeah, after seeing that list I would have to be a fool to put it in the last resort bin. Nothing but fire genetics on that list.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I can testify they are really good for outdoor!!! Got a lot of male but is just bad luck since i gave a few seed to friend and they have more female than male


Yea I've read that they're better suited for outdoor grows but I grow indoors with limited space and like to know what I'm growing, so D&D isn't for me.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

gabechihua said:


> Yeah, after seeing that list I would have to be a fool to put it in the last resort bin. Nothing but fire genetics on that list.


Glad you change your mind


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea I've read that they're better suited for outdoor grows but I grow indoors with limited space and like to know what I'm growing, so D&D isn't for me.


From what i had and my friend you could go for indoor im the only one to have a long flowering sativa beside the colombian cross they all are under 12 weeks but is a good option to keep them for outdoor next year


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

Just looked the list and they didn't have colombian in it so he must be another one sorry for the error


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 14, 2015)

Heres some lemon puff at 10 days 12/12(same plants posted earlier in thread) also one picture of clones just put under 12/12


----------



## v.s one (Oct 14, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't like your breeder doing any actual breeding and just chucking pollen on clones? No working the lines needed? You do realize these pollen chuckers are one of the highest priced "breeders" right?


 How is that when there going for $50 for 50 seeds. Those are whole sale prices son.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Heres some lemon puff at 10 days 12/12(same plants posted earlier in thread) also one picture of clones just put under 12/12View attachment 3521031View attachment 3521033 View attachment 3521031 View attachment 3521033 View attachment 3521031 View attachment 3521033 View attachment 3521036 View attachment 3521037 View attachment 3521038


Nice,I found some nice plantspecies in them beans.

Nice creamy lemons yogurt type tastes.


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 14, 2015)

I really like it but buds tend to mold if i let them grow tops, so ive been topping most. The small clones im running without touching them to see what happens.
Think the 88g13/hp(ndnguy) stud is going to have a date with both my a and b clones to see what happens.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> I really like it but buds tend to mold if i let them grow tops, so ive been topping most. The small clones im running without touching them to see what happens.
> Think the 88g13/hp(ndnguy) stud is going to have a date with both my a and b clones to see what happens.


You outdoor or indoor?

I run two dehumidifiers in the summer. One has a pump so I never have to empty it. Next spring I will be buying a more efficient humidifier with a bump built in to replace the other.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KUM0GFM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You outdoor or indoor?
> 
> I run two dehumidifiers in the summer. One has a pump so I never have to empty it. Next spring I will be buying a more efficient humidifier with a bump built in to replace the other.


Im at 55 degrees northern latitude its indoor lol, i wasnt using ac at all before so heat and humidity was probably the issue. My wall unit stopped working and i was too cheap to replace it, a kijiji cheapo portable is in service now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

FWIW I popped one diamonds and dust seed and it was diggitty dank. fruity and gassy with a heavy yield. Not sure what the genetics involved were. A few pages back it was posted? I shall look for it.

edit: OK I found the list. If I had to take a guess... mine was Daybreaker x Cherry puff. 

Also, I would be down to run any 2 male/female on that list so I'm thinking theres some fire in these packs. Makes me wanna grab a 50 pack kinda.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> FWIW I popped one diamonds and dust seed and it was diggitty dank. fruity and gassy with a heavy yield. Not sure what the genetics involved were. A few pages back it was posted? I shall look for it.
> 
> edit: OK I found the list. If I had to take a guess... mine was Daybreaker x Cherry puff.
> 
> Also, I would be down to run any 2 male/female on that list so I'm thinking theres some fire in these packs. Makes me wanna grab a 50 pack kinda.


Yeah I've got probably 20+ d&d haha lots of different types I love it! I've got two gems that are quite intricate...!

But I just got to snag some of their Rare Breeders Stash... Mendobreath x Mendobreath (don't know if it's the #2 or #M) & Seatlle Sour x Mendobreath!

I can NOT Wait! About the most money I've Ever spent on beans but Hey! If it gives me some Insane Perfect Bud like they post on their ig I would be More than Blessed! I'll keep you all posted...!

Anyone else get any breeders stash?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2015)

Small nugget from rmxbbp. Even though it's not a release, the mother and father made some beautiful buds.


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2015)

This afghan joe is really catching my eye...
 
Her smells are strong enough to get my attention..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> This afghan joe is really catching my eye...
> View attachment 3525131
> Her smells are strong enough to get my attention..


You got some heat issues? How's your garden doing?

I'm waiting to hook my humidifier up. The water pads should be here tomorrow. 31% humidity.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got some heat issues? How's your garden doing?
> 
> I'm waiting to hook my humidifier up. The water pads should be here tomorrow. 31% humidity.


30% humidity is the sweet spot for me, any more can start to cause powdery mildew. PM real bad out here where I live in Colorado I am trying to do an outdoor prevention around my house to prevent the spread.


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got some heat issues? How's your garden doing?
> 
> I'm waiting to hook my humidifier up. The water pads should be here tomorrow. 31% humidity.


Under deconstruction...its dry in the veg & flower room


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Any of you guys know any ways to get PM spores out of the air? I been spraying Lysol and hopefully its working I haven't seen any PM for like a week but it always is on my mind. I know a sulfur burner but I don't feel safe with that in my basement.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Any of you guys know any ways to get PM spores out of the air? I been spraying Lysol and hopefully its working I haven't seen any PM for like a week but it always is on my mind. I know a sulfur burner but I don't feel safe with that in my basement.


Spores are everywhere. Keep humidity below 50% lots of air movements above and below canopy.

Green Cure or home made lactobacillus foliar will prevent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Under deconstruction...its dry in the veg & flower room


Moving to a new place?


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Moving to a new place?


Naw,just doing house work..full clean of rooms,all fresh soil,new furnace,dropping some plants,starting new seeds,full revamp.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spores are everywhere. Keep humidity below 50% lots of air movements above and below canopy.
> 
> Green Cure or home made lactobacillus foliar will prevent.


That's what I been doing  thanks !
my spray is neem oil/soap/baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) green cure is potatassium bicarbiante


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

Green cure works better. Baking soda has salt in it which has no benefit to the plant.

Green cure has potassium. Good for plants.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Green cure works better. Baking soda has salt in it which has no benefit to the plant.
> 
> Green cure has potassium. Good for plants.


That is true, but its so damn expensive.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That is true, but its so damn expensive.


You only use it once a week and stop 4 weeks into flower.

I've had it for a year for a 4x4 and 3x3 and haven't used half.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> This afghan joe is really catching my eye...
> View attachment 3525131
> Her smells are strong enough to get my attention..


Very OG looking too I'm liking the look of it too. I bet it has that nice kushy funk to it will be watching this on from you


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You only use it once a week and stop 4 weeks into flower.
> 
> I've had it for a year for a 4x4 and 3x3 and haven't used half.


I think I might get a can .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I might get a can .


1 small scoop to 300 ml


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 20, 2015)

bonide infuse can be used until week 4 as well, works great!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 30% humidity is the sweet spot for me, any more can start to cause powdery mildew. PM real bad out here where I live in Colorado I am trying to do an outdoor prevention around my house to prevent the spread.


I didn't see this.

I prefer 40% and I need it to be 40-45 for drying.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone try ozone to get rid of pm ??


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't see this.
> 
> I prefer 40% and I need it to be 40-45 for drying.


I usually dry in a separate tent I used to use and now just use for drying, it fits a 3 tier drying rack perfectly and I can keep the humidity perfect around 50-55% which allows it to cure instead of just dry. but yea more humidity the better for drying where i'm at


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

12/12 today...
 
Afghan joe.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 21, 2015)

the GP has a special on GGG, grabbed some Crimson Crush, i really want to see what the Grapestomper was all about and hopefully find a star in the mix.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anybody try anything from the Bastards Series? How'd they turn out? Anything special?

Really thinking of grabbing some Columbian Gold Bastards....i've never tried real Columbian Gold (from what i have heard GG has the real deal or as close as it gets) but think it would be interesting.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 22, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Anybody try anything from the Bastards Series? How'd they turn out? Anything special?
> 
> Really thinking of grabbing some Columbian Gold Bastards....i've never tried real Columbian Gold (from what i have heard GG has the real deal or as close as it gets) but think it would be interesting.


 Here's a link to a cat who grew them out .awhile back haven't seen him around these parts lately.*Gage Green Colombian Gold Bastard Series, Critical Sensi Star, Sweet Black Angel, Fruity Chronic Juice Grow Journal*


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 23, 2015)

http://greenlineorganicssb.com/collections/all?sort_by=created-descending

Anyone use that seedbank they have a bunch of gage they just dropped. A lot of stuff I've never seen although im not up on gage like that still some interesting stuff. They have the mendo breath f3 #2 and #m, crimson crush, foo fighter, forum cookies x mendo breath f3 and sobe others.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> http://greenlineorganicssb.com/collections/all?sort_by=created-descending
> 
> Anyone use that seedbank they have a bunch of gage they just dropped. A lot of stuff I've never seen although im not up on gage like that still some interesting stuff. They have the mendo breath f3 #2 and #m, crimson crush, foo fighter, forum cookies x mendo breath f3 and sobe others.


Never order from them,but I may pick up a pack of the fruity pebbles og...


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2015)

Ordered some green cure off amazon last night, pretty stoked to get my hands on some good fungicide!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Never order from them,but I may pick up a pack of the fruity pebbles og...


Any info on this fruity pebbles OG strain? Sounds pretty interesting...anyone know where I could find seeds of grateful breath?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Ordered some green cure off amazon last night, pretty stoked to get my hands on some good anti-fungicide!


You mean fungicide? Lol

Its good stuff. Make sure you spray after lights off or make sure they are good and dry before turning the lights back on.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You mean fungicide? Lol
> 
> Its good stuff. Make sure you spray after lights off or make sure they are good and dry before turning the lights back on.


Alrighty, thanks , how come and yes I edited I mean fungicide i'm kinda high been smoking some moonshine haze all day and I made some rosin dabs out of it and i'm in outer space right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Alrighty, thanks , how come and yes I edited I mean fungicide i'm kinda high been smoking some moonshine haze all day and I made some rosin dabs out of it and i'm in outer space right now.


Sounds fun. Me and the hubby are doing reeses peanut butter brownies tonight. Should be out there with you soon.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone got any info on the Grateful Breath(OGKB x JOSEPH) or MENDOBREATH ( OGKB x Mendomontage)? Looking to try to get some OGKB in my garden and can't find any clones so figured this might be a good way, and looking at Instagram I see some nice OGKB phenos of this strain.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

This is what I am smoking on , Moonshine haze SHO (rosin). All organic solvent free bliss.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Anyone got any info on the Grateful Breath(OGKB x JOSEPH) or MENDOBREATH ( OGKB x Mendomontage)? Looking to try to get some OGKB in my garden and can't find any clones so figured this might be a good way, and looking at Instagram I see some nice OGKB phenos of this strain.


Growing Grateful Breath now but you prolly wont be able to find the seeds anymore last place I saw them was at the Greenpool and they haven't been listed again since GGG wasn't sold there for a while. There was a lot of Mendo Breath crosses that just got sold from the breeders stash 250 a pack so if you can still find some that would be ya best bet. There are more and more OGKB crosses out there so you cant get some prolly wont be GGG tho. Grateful Breath from what I am experiencing is a great cookie cross. Only have 1 lady so far and its a nice mixed pheno. Leans a lil more to OGKB but has the Jo flare to it. I'll get the new pics up later but it grows just like most cookie crosses very easy dank smelling and super frosty.

Fruity Pebbles OG is a cross by Alien that was created some time back. Jaws and a couple other breeders have furthered the line. Jaws is only using a stud now to make crosses with and Aligee made a cross and bx with it which is what genuity was looking at. I had someone give me some seeds of Fruity Pebbles OG f4 they used Jaws f3 version to make and have two ladies going now. I'll get some pics up for you they've been through hell and back so not the best representation of them. have clones of the phenos going now so those will give me the true representation of it


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Growing Grateful Breath now but you prolly wont be able to find the seeds anymore last place I saw them was at the Greenpool and they haven't been listed again since GGG wasn't sold there for a while. There was a lot of Mendo Breath crosses that just got sold from the breeders stash 250 a pack so if you can still find some that would be ya best bet. There are more and more OGKB crosses out there so you cant get some prolly wont be GGG tho. Grateful Breath from what I am experiencing is a great cookie cross. Only have 1 lady so far and its a nice mixed pheno. Leans a lil more to OGKB but has the Jo flare to it. I'll get the new pics up later but it grows just like most cookie crosses very easy dank smelling and super frosty.
> 
> Fruity Pebbles OG is a cross by Alien that was created some time back. Jaws and a couple other breeders have furthered the line. Jaws is only using a stud now to make crosses with and Aligee made a cross and bx with it which is what genuity was looking at. I had someone give me some seeds of Fruity Pebbles OG f4 they used Jaws f3 version to make and have two ladies going now. I'll get some pics up for you they've been through hell and back so not the best representation of them. have clones of the phenos going now so those will give me the true representation of it


Yea I noticed all the OGKB crosses from all breeders are sold out and also very expensive, trying to get me a cut of that OGKB but it seems to be difficult.


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2015)

Think I'm going to grab that cherry pie breath...yeah,I'm getting it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Think I'm going to grab that cherry pie breath...yeah,I'm getting it.


Where you see that? Link please?


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Where you see that? Link please?


http://greenlineorganicssb.com/collections/all?sort_by=created-descending

At this place...sour patch has some also....$$$ though


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> http://greenlineorganicssb.com/collections/all?sort_by=created-descending
> 
> At this place...sour patch has some also....$$$ though


They legit? Never used that company or seen them before.


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They legit? Never used that company or seen them before.


Doing my research befor I order,or try to order.


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Think I'm going to grab that cherry pie breath...yeah,I'm getting it.


Idk....I think I may have my fair share of ogkb crosses..

Forum X mendo breath
Mendo breath 2 X Greatfulbreath 
Og cpk X Greatfulbreath 
Mendobreath f3 M
Greatfulbreath X mendodawg 

I just wanted to see how they was....but I do need to order something..maybe time for some sincity seeds..


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Idk....I think I may have my fair share of ogkb crosses..
> 
> Forum X mendo breath
> Mendo breath 2 X Greatfulbreath
> ...


I don't have any OGKB crosses I was looking at this Holy Stic strain from GGG it's Mendobreath x Grape Puff you guys got any info on it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Where you see that? Link please?


theres a ack of these....http://greenlineorganicssb.com/products/o-j-s-d-k-b


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't have any OGKB crosses I was looking at this Holy Stic strain from GGG it's Mendobreath x Grape Puff you guys got any info on it?


Ran holy stick a few runs back...good smoke,but that mendo puts out a very med like tastes..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> theres a ack of these....http://greenlineorganicssb.com/products/o-j-s-d-k-b


plenty of cuts floating around on fb of one of those, mendo or greatful breaths i forget which one.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't have any OGKB crosses I was looking at this Holy Stic strain from GGG it's Mendobreath x Grape Puff you guys got any info on it?


 Let me get this right. First you bash ggg and say they Aint worth a fuck. Now you want to grow a slow vegging finicky cross of theirs. Thank you stupid shit I heard all week LMFAO. Its your money you can do what ever the fuck you want.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ran holy stick a few runs back...good smoke,but that mendo puts out a very med like tastes..


Thank you.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 25, 2015)

wasnt this the reason the other thread was shut down?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> wasnt this the reason the other thread was shut down?


I just call how I see it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just call how I see it.


GUESS YODA DID THE SAME LOL


----------



## v.s one (Oct 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> GUESS YODA DID THE SAME LOL[/QUOTe[/QUOTE


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> http://greenlineorganicssb.com/collections/all?sort_by=created-descending
> 
> At this place...sour patch has some also....$$$ though


Grease monkey 4 me im also temptep by bango and scout honor


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Grease monkey 4 me im also temptep by bango and scout honor


Nice,I got some more exotix seeds also..

Still stuck on what else to get...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2015)

The nugs on these rmxbbp girls...

Dense as rocks and as big as golf balls.

This is gonna be a BIG harvest.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Grease monkey 4 me im also temptep by bango and scout honor


My bad,what grease monkey you talking about?

Garden of dreams?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> My bad,what grease monkey you talking about?
> 
> Garden of dreams?


Nope exotic seed gg4 X cookie and cream


----------



## Socalrob (Oct 26, 2015)

I just got my package today from the dank team. The kimbo kush I got a month ago from them and the double stuffed today. The kimbo is already started and I started soaking a few double stuffed. They gave me gage green diamonds and dust as the freebie and I've never run anything from them but next outdoor season I'll pop them all. Hopefully something good in this pack.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I just got my package today from the dank team. The kimbo kush I got a month ago from them and the double stuffed today. The kimbo is already started and I started soaking a few double stuffed. They gave me gage green diamonds and dust as the freebie and I've never run anything from them but next outdoor season I'll pop them all. Hopefully something good in this pack.
> View attachment 3529554 View attachment 3529555


Nice pick up...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 26, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> They gave me gage green diamonds and dust as the freebie and I've never run anything from them but next outdoor season I'll pop them all. Hopefully something good in this pack.
> View attachment 3529554 View attachment 3529555


my first pack of GG has Good Ideas/Diamonds and Dust, i got a really nice Golden Gage and have been hooked on GGG since then..you will find something in that pack.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

1000% germ on:
CPK x GB
GB x MD
MB x GB
Forum x MB


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 29, 2015)

Grateful Breath. Somewhere close to 6-7 weeks and looking good. Very sweet with a lil funk smell


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my first pack of GG has Good Ideas/Diamonds and Dust, i got a really nice Golden Gage and have been hooked on GGG since then..you will find something in that pack.


That's awesome man, I also been in love with the goat since the first day I smoked it, currently finishing up 3x golden goat and 3x gorilla glue #4 under a 600w hps in a scrog. Love the goat she yields and tastes great love that lemony taste.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 29, 2015)

View attachment 3531711
View attachment 3531712[/QUOTE]
looks dank bro and it looks like it smells good as hell too.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2015)

@akhiymjames beautiful as always bro...nice frost !


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 30, 2015)

Today was the first spray of green cure, hope this shit does the trick


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Breeder stash 

Le Montage #7 x Mendo Breath

Mendo Breath Ultraviolet x Mendodawg


----------



## v.s one (Nov 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3536147


 They look like weed plants. What you got cooking there genuity ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3536147


What surprise do you have there ?


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2015)

1000% germ on:
CPK x GB
GB x MD
MB x GB
Forum x MB

CPK x GB


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2015)

Orange juice sample.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3536852
> Orange juice sample.


If you made rosin from that sample, you'd have some freshly squeezed orange juice for breakfast.


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2015)

MB x GB
 
Forum x mendo breath 
 
GB x MD 
 
Check your data usage. ..


----------



## MrRare (Nov 6, 2015)

.One of the mystery beans from the Diamonds and Dust collection! I popped three and all were female and very impressive looking. They are currently in the barn curing!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 7, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the gage forums are open adn full of info on every strain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so you Are GGG JoC?


----------



## cannakis (Nov 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Growing Grateful Breath now but you prolly wont be able to find the seeds anymore last place I saw them was at the Greenpool and they haven't been listed again since GGG wasn't sold there for a while. There was a lot of Mendo Breath crosses that just got sold from the breeders stash 250 a pack so if you can still find some that would be ya best bet. There are more and more OGKB crosses out there so you cant get some prolly wont be GGG tho. Grateful Breath from what I am experiencing is a great cookie cross. Only have 1 lady so far and its a nice mixed pheno. Leans a lil more to OGKB but has the Jo flare to it. I'll get the new pics up later but it grows just like most cookie crosses very easy dank smelling and super frosty.
> 
> Fruity Pebbles OG is a cross by Alien that was created some time back. Jaws and a couple other breeders have furthered the line. Jaws is only using a stud now to make crosses with and Aligee made a cross and bx with it which is what genuity was looking at. I had someone give me some seeds of Fruity Pebbles OG f4 they used Jaws f3 version to make and have two ladies going now. I'll get some pics up for you they've been through hell and back so not the best representation of them. have clones of the phenos going now so those will give me the true representation of it


I just popped some Blue Dream x Grateful Breath!!! Can NOT wait! I mean Blue Dream AND Grateful Breat I don't think I can go wrong..! And I got a Seattle Sour Kush x Mendobreath!!! EWWW WEEE IM like a giddy little school girl!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 7, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I just got my package today from the dank team. The kimbo kush I got a month ago from them and the double stuffed today. The kimbo is already started and I started soaking a few double stuffed. They gave me gage green diamonds and dust as the freebie and I've never run anything from them but next outdoor season I'll pop them all. Hopefully something good in this pack.
> View attachment 3529554 View attachment 3529555


The Bank of Dank is Legitimate.!. He is the fucking man.! Love dealing him, Highly advise all to do the same if in search of States Genetics... Don't like international shipments haha especially when they go Over there then Come back!

But man All the D&D have been Females And fuckin Dank! Like one is Super Greasy! Other super stretchy Sativa... More to come...

And I got some Cookies&cream and Cherry Cream pie from exotic of course I fucked up and left my heat off and beans died on me only got like 4 from the pack and haha ants ate one of them!

Real excited for GGG Breeders Stash!!!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you made rosin from that sample, you'd have some freshly squeezed orange juice for breakfast.


Hahaha


----------



## MrRare (Nov 7, 2015)

A fine sativa from the Diamonds and Dust collection. Recently harvested and curing. Planning to sample some today. Can anyone I'd the strain?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 7, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Wait so you Are GGG JoC?


on a growers scale..me vs GGG
I am not even in the same country, no i am not GGG now....but maybe later when i gets my shitz together


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2015)

MrRare said:


> View attachment 3537399
> .One of the mystery beans from the Diamonds and Dust collection! I popped three and all were female and very impressive looking. They are currently in the barn curing!


Love those pink pistils!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2015)

MrRare said:


> A fine sativa from the Diamonds and Dust collection. Recently harvested and curing. Planning to sample some today. Can anyone I'd the strain?View attachment 3537535


 Just a guess willie nelson or inferno haze.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Just a guess willie nelson or inferno haze.


Willie haze...


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Willie haze...


 Maybe.My moneys on mystery Haze.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Grateful Breath 7-8 weeks from flip. Sweet cookie fuel is the only way to describe the smell. Ok stacking not the best but not the worse but super frosty and amazing smell.


----------



## MrRare (Nov 8, 2015)

Although I dislike countless hours of trimming I never tire of the joy off taking the dried buds down and prepping them for the cure. This is a sativa from the Diamonds and Dust collection that went fifteen weeks in flower to approx. thirty percent amber.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice work guys!! Here's some Animism. Gonna let them go another month before the flip. Unless they sex before, then maybe they will  go a little longer.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Nice work guys!! Here's some Animism. Gonna let them go another month before the flip. Unless they sex before, then maybe they will View attachment 3538557 go a little longer.


Will be watching those bro. Wanted them so bad but just couldn't get them but they're looking really good bro. With that long veg should have a nice haul when all said and done


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Will be watching those bro. Wanted them so bad but just couldn't get them but they're looking really good bro. With that long veg should have a nice haul when all said and done


Them grateful breaths you got look like they are quick finishers. How long you going to take them? The only problem I have with this strain no info so it is a trial and error thang.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Them grateful breaths you got look like they are quick finishers. How long you going to take them? The only problem I have with this strain no info so it is a trial and error thang.


I think these will be at least 9 weekers maybe 10 if it leans more to Jo. I dont know exactly what day these are on I didnt even try to take note or remember  Cookies finishes pretty quick 8-9 weeks so yours should be around the same time as the Grateful Breaths. 8-10 weeks is where most should be unless you get something really out the ordinary.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think these will be at least 9 weekers maybe 10 if it leans more to Jo. I dont know exactly what day these are on I didnt even try to take note or remember  Cookies finishes pretty quick 8-9 weeks so yours should be around the same time as the Grateful Breaths. 8-10 weeks is where mostly should be unless you get something really out the ordinary.


I'm just glad to know. I'm not the only person to keep count . Harvest by trics no.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 9, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm just glad to know. I'm not the only person to keep count . Harvest by trics no.


Long as I know what week I flipped them I'm good don't really care about days trichs is it. Its good to know what days your at so you can have that reference but I'm good with just being close


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2015)

Afghan Joe


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2015)

Mom cab

Hells og
Blue dream
Afghan joe
Fireballs
Cookies'N cream
Cherry pie
GG#4


----------



## greencropper (Nov 12, 2015)

MrRare said:


> Although I dislike countless hours of trimming I never tire of the joy off taking the dried buds down and prepping them for the cure. This is a sativa from the Diamonds and Dust collection that went fifteen weeks in flower to approx. thirty percent amber. View attachment 3538381


15 weeks flower!...thats scared me off the D & D beans ive got now...have to plan for that extra time if i plant them


----------



## greencropper (Nov 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Nice work guys!! Here's some Animism. Gonna let them go another month before the flip. Unless they sex before, then maybe they will View attachment 3538557 go a little longer.


great pic, pure health with no sign of disease, you got it dialed in as good as it gets


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sure I'll find a few mom's out of this lot

CPK x GB
GB x MD
MB x GB
Forum x MB 
American Beauty 
 
Banana puff


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm sure I'll find a few mom's out of this lot
> 
> CPK x GB
> GB x MD
> ...


CPK x GB is what I'm watching the most and Banana Puff. This one Grateful Breath lady is killing sweet gassy cookies gave me a great idea whats in the beans so when I go through some more I will def keep clones.

Grateful Breath


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 13, 2015)

I just got some Diamond and Dust freebies....going to give them a whirl.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

Organic Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

8.5 weeks 12/12 Raspberry montage x bbp

Sorry for blurry pictures.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2015)

Looking super good pie..

Forum x MB
 
Such stocky growth...I'm so happy to be back in full swing.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone try Gawd Dawg? Every bean of the BlieDreamxGratefulbreath popped perfectly! Got gawd dawg coming and have a pack also of SeattlesourkushXMendobreath! Anyone try these? I'm so excited for this Gage!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

MrRare said:


> Although I dislike countless hours of trimming I never tire of the joy off taking the dried buds down and prepping them for the cure. This is a sativa from the Diamonds and Dust collection that went fifteen weeks in flower to approx. thirty percent amber. View attachment 3538381


Damn! Now does is smell good Still at this moment or is this cute going to bring Back out the good smells? Also man that's a Long flower time I have a Lengthy Sativa that just kept stretchin and stretchin!


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Anyone try Gawd Dawg? Every bean of the BlieDreamxGratefulbreath popped perfectly! Got gawd dawg coming and have a pack also of SeattlesourkushXMendobreath! Anyone try these? I'm so excited for this Gage!


Gawd Dawgs was very nice smoke...I'll find some pics


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Gawd Dawgs was very nice smoke...I'll find some pics


Awesome thanks! What's your favorite strains? From GGG?


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

greencropper said:


> 15 weeks flower!...thats scared me off the D & D beans ive got now...have to plan for that extra time if i plant them


Not all are like that though, I have One that is a Heavy early flowering Indica... That's the point it's a gamble but I like it it's fun.!


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Awesome thanks! What's your favorite strains? From GGG?


That's a hard one,but anything that has joe as the dad,has been very good to me...


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's a hard one,but anything that has joe as the dad,has been very good to me...


Nice thanks for the information! I was wondering if the Joseph OG was good... 

I'm definitely breeding their breeders packs I got I Need to save those gems Four Shore.!


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

As much talk about Jo not being OG and all that he sure put OG traits in the pheno of Grateful Breath I got going. Its a nice mixed pheno of OGKB and Jo and by the looks of it Jo will be good to me too. Those Grateful Breaths I wanna give great attention to and will come back to them soon as they are gems. @genuity you are gonna have something special from that CPK x GB and the Forum x MB. Some very cookie dom stuff


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> As much talk about Jo not being OG and all that he sure put OG traits in the pheno of Grateful Breath I got going. Its a nice mixed pheno of OGKB and Jo and by the looks of it Jo will be good to me too. Those Grateful Breaths I wanna give great attention to and will come back to them soon as they are gems. @genuity you are gonna have something special from that CPK x GB and the Forum x MB. Some very cookie dom stuff


Yea,I think it was more so some of the clones they was getting,you just never know about them clone only cuts..it's so many versions of on cut its insane. 

Definitely got my eyes on them all,last cookie run for me,find a few nice cuts to run and be done...
Cookies'N cream is super good,she is staying for sure.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yea,I think it was more so some of the clones they was getting,you just never know about them clone only cuts..it's so many versions of on cut its insane.
> 
> Definitely got my eyes on them all,last cookie run for me,find a few nice cuts to run and be done...
> Cookies'N cream is super good,she is staying for sure.


Yeah I have like only three c&c I killed the rest forgot the heat!!! But got cherry cream pie coming into two weeks can't wait to pop!


akhiymjames said:


> As much talk about Jo not being OG and all that he sure put OG traits in the pheno of Grateful Breath I got going. Its a nice mixed pheno of OGKB and Jo and by the looks of it Jo will be good to me too. Those Grateful Breaths I wanna give great attention to and will come back to them soon as they are gems. @genuity you are gonna have something special from that CPK x GB and the Forum x MB. Some very cookie dom stuff


Pic of GB?

Anyone breeding these seeds for themselves!? I'm thinking of just doing a couple bottom nodes off the best girls from the best male of each pack... What do you all think? It shouldn't hinder the production that much should it? Maybe make it better?!


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Yeah I have like only three c&c I killed the rest forgot the heat!!! But got cherry cream pie coming into two weeks can't wait to pop!
> 
> Pic of GB?
> 
> Anyone breeding these seeds for themselves!? I'm thinking of just doing a couple bottom nodes off the best girls from the best male of each pack... What do you all think? It shouldn't hinder the production that much should it? Maybe make it better?!


Grateful Breath


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 14, 2015)

Lemon puff wk6, this pheno seeds itself in the lower branches every run at around wk 4. Still produces good smoke.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Does GGG ever enter cannabis cups?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 17, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Does GGG ever enter cannabis cups?


Breeders usually don't enter the cup its usually local dispensaries and growers, they were however at the cannabis cup this year , their booth was pretty busy but their prices were so high I took one look and walked away. At least when you buy these over priced seeds off the internet they send freebies, at the cup it was like 150$ for a pack of 10 seeds no freebies or nothing, i'm good on that , these genetics aren't even very rare or elite so I choose a different breeder with rarer seeds that are more desirable.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 17, 2015)

My last run of Db for awhile. Two month veg


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2015)

Almost done with the raspberry montage x bbp girls

This was yesterday.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Nov 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Almost done with the raspberry montage x bbp girls
> 
> This was yesterda
> Looks great I can almost smell it from outside my home here in Humboldt! Or maybe that's my garden I smell. Lol who knows either way I bet she's going to be great ...
> ...


T


----------



## Native Humboldt (Nov 17, 2015)

Native Humboldt said:


> T


Looks like I screwed that post up lol I guess I shouldn't post after vaping shatter and eating gummies.. Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Almost done with the raspberry montage x bbp girls
> 
> This was yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3544983


Well done, looks great, harvest soon?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Well done, looks great, harvest soon?


Most likely this weekend.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Breeders usually don't enter the cup its usually local dispensaries and growers, they were however at the cannabis cup this year , their booth was pretty busy but their prices were so high I took one look and walked away. At least when you buy these over priced seeds off the internet they send freebies, at the cup it was like 150$ for a pack of 10 seeds no freebies or nothing, i'm good on that , these genetics aren't even very rare or elite so I choose a different breeder with rarer seeds that are more desirable.


Really!?! Have you personally tried any of their stuff?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 17, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Really!?! Have you personally tried any of their stuff?


I grew a strain of theirs wasn't great, would like to try them again to see if it was a bad batch of seeds or if they aren't as good as people make them seem. I grew their daybreaker, but I would like to try a cross that joseph og isn't in because in my opinion he can over power the mother plant.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2015)

Gawd dawg 
 @cannakis


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Gawd dawg
> View attachment 3545145 @cannakis


Ewww Weee!!! Now that looks great! Thanks for digging that up and remembering me brother!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Gawd dawg
> View attachment 3545145 @cannakis


Good gawd


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2015)

Afghan Joe


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 19, 2015)

Look very afghan dominate. Whats she taste/smell like


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks good you could use some more training to get rid of all that popcorn under neither and get some bigger buds, you spray with leaf shine / neem oil?


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Look very afghan dominate. Whats she taste/smell like


I'll go get a sniffer on her,and report back soon..



Yodaweed said:


> Looks good you could use some more training to get rid of all that popcorn under neither and get some bigger buds, you spray with leaf shine / neem oil?


I hear ya,but she is actually doing ok,I was going to trim her up,but being from seed,I want to see how she puts out.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Afghan Joe
> View attachment 3546204
> View attachment 3546205
> View attachment 3546209


Looks great! You running it or keeping it as flower? I'd be interested in the resin percentage...


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Looks great! You running it or keeping it as flower? I'd be interested in the resin percentage...


Got a few clones of her,so I'll definitely run a whole plast in the wash next run.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2015)

Transplant day


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 24, 2015)

I dont know what your doing wrong but that plant in the very back doesnt look to healthy, its all stem no leaf lol.
Looking good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> I dont know what your doing wrong but that plant in the very back doesnt look to healthy, its all stem no leaf lol.
> Looking good.


Yeah those are some weird lookin plants, when they are that young they should be really leafy. Probably not enough light.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> I dont know what your doing wrong but that plant in the very back doesnt look to healthy, its all stem no leaf lol.
> Looking good.


Lol...that's a new cut,invisible veg growth.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah those are some weird lookin plants, when they are that young they should be really leafy. Probably not enough light.


Bitches be stretch in' sometimes no matter how much light you give 'em.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Transplant day
> View attachment 3550124


even with naturel sunlight i can't get that CP to fill in lol
looks like someone is goinkg to grow some huge plants with massive nuggets


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> I dont know what your doing wrong but that plant in the very back doesnt look to healthy, its all stem no leaf lol.
> Looking good.


oh i see it in the back right now ... too funny!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh i see it in the back right now ... too funny!!


Seeing if she will reveg..

This hells og is a big yeilder, like real kushy this time,very loud....not real sure how old she is,but damn..


----------



## v.s one (Nov 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Transplant day
> View attachment 3550124


 I used to go from solo cup to its final pot. Now I go from solo cup to them half gallon pots to final pots. I can't tell a difference can you?


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I used to go from solo cup to its final pot. Now I go from solo cup to them half gallon pots to final pots. I can't tell a difference can you?


Nothing really, I just start in solo cups (1st 2 weeks) then they go in 1/2 gal pots (till they show sex)
Then into final pots...with clones,I try to go from d old cup,right in flowering pot...

These are starting to take off now that they have set root...
CPK x GB


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nothing really, I just start in solo cups (1st 2 weeks) then they go in 1/2 gal pots (till they show sex)
> Then into final pots...with clones,I try to go from d old cup,right in flowering pot...
> 
> These are starting to take off now that they have set root...
> ...


Love those smartpots bro, they are amazing.


----------



## opg333 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just finished a run of GGG "Amethyst" , my first experience with GGG gear and wow I am disappointed .. had 6 females and not one looked or smelled or structurally were the same ... I wish I had taken pics but didn't .. I have a pack of the breeders stash I am going to pop around new years so hopefully I will find some fire there ????


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Transplant day
> View attachment 3550124


Haha I hate this day! Not really it's great meditative work... BUT damnit does it get laborious when you're transplanting 9... And doing that Three times! But well worth the effort


v.s one said:


> I used to go from solo cup to its final pot. Now I go from solo cup to them half gallon pots to final pots. I can't tell a difference can you?


man I'm the same I go small solos to 1gl to 2gl and that's it... When I saw the pictures of people flowering Crazy good bud in 20oz bottles I cast aside the big pots... Sea of Green, I'd rather have a bunch of single trees than bushes...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a Diamonds and Dust freebie going. It appears to be indica Dom in the leaf structure and node spacing. It will be interesting to see if this is a female and if so, what the flavor is like.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 28, 2015)

opg333 said:


> Just finished a run of GGG "Amethyst" , my first experience with GGG gear and wow I am disappointed .. had 6 females and not one looked or smelled or structurally were the same ... I wish I had taken pics but didn't .. I have a pack of the breeders stash I am going to pop around new years so hopefully I will find some fire there ????


That sucks, hope you have better luck with that breeders pack.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Haha I hate this day! Not really it's great meditative work... BUT damnit does it get laborious when you're transplanting 9... And doing that Three times! But well worth the effort
> 
> man I'm the same I go small solos to 1gl to 2gl and that's it... When I saw the pictures of people flowering Crazy good bud in 20oz bottles I cast aside the big pots... Sea of Green, I'd rather have a bunch of single trees than bushes...


 I seen that. I was thinking of getting another light and doing the same.i would do it with clones not seeds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

10.5 weeks harvested today.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow is that one plant? Looks good!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Wow is that one plant? Looks good!


Four plants in 5 gallon.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Try diamonds and dust.


Very nice post. Had to cut and paste that one. Thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3552936 View attachment 3552937 View attachment 3552938
> 10.5 weeks harvested today.


Lookin awesome bro congrats on the harvest those are some elephant tusks!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 29, 2015)

looks nice FP, how big is your tent?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> looks nice FP, how big is your tent?


4x4 under a 600w.

It filled the entire dry tent. I ran out of room to hang all of it.

Probably the biggest harvest I've had yet.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 4x4 under a 600w.
> 
> It filled the entire dry tent. I ran out of room to hang all of it.
> 
> Probably the biggest harvest I've had yet.


What's you're nutrients? Bottles or Amended? Looks good... How is this smoke? I'd like to run one of those!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)

cannakis said:


> What's you're nutrients? Bottles or Amended? Looks good... How is this smoke? I'd like to run one of those!


That was maxi bloom for flower.

My next run is in amended soil.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry for the shitty photo. Animism gonna get the flip. I have one confirmed female but she looks a little rough. My wife's cat went in the flower room, and when I chased her out she hit this bucket. Bam the plant fell and broke most her limbs. To make it worse I was mixing some old soil with some new. Left came back the fucker shitted on top. Fucker!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 4x4 under a 600w.
> 
> It filled the entire dry tent. I ran out of room to hang all of it.
> 
> Probably the biggest harvest I've had yet.


would you consider 2-600s in a 4x4?
from the looks of yours, one is enough.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 30, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3554454 Sorry for the shitty photo. Animism gonna get the flip. I have one confirmed female but she looks a little rough. My wife's cat went in the flower room, and when I chased her out she hit this bucket. Bam the plant fell and broke most her limbs. To make it worse I was mixing some old soil with some new. Left came back the fucker shitted on top. Fucker!!


BAD KITTY THAT A BAD KITTY NO KITTY NO BAD KITTY!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> would you consider 2-600s in a 4x4?
> from the looks of yours, one is enough.


That's a lot of heat for that size space. My tent is 4x8 and I have to pump cold air in to keep my temps in the mid 70s under 1000w.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> would you consider 2-600s in a 4x4?
> from the looks of yours, one is enough.


I used to use a single 600w in a 4x4 grow tent, covered from wall to wall, get a good hood I used a blockbuster.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> would you consider 2-600s in a 4x4?
> from the looks of yours, one is enough.


1200 watts would be impossible for me to cool. 

I top for 6-8 main colas and I remove most branches past 24 inches into the canopy. I remove branches past 18 inches that look really flimsy or stretched too.

I try to keep the middle of the plant open to light. I also have been trying to create a bowl shape in my tent. Taller branches on the outside of the tent and shorter branches directly under the light.

I flip at 18 inches usually. Then if the plant stretches 3x it is still only 4.5 feet tall. 

I have been keeping my light further away then in the past. I used to keep em at 12 inches or so. Now it is 18-24 inches away. 6 inches makes a big difference on heat induced stretching.

I use stakes to pull the colas apart as they stretch so light penetrates deep into the canopy. Left alone, the branches will all lean towards the light and crowd each other which reduces the amount of leaf surface area receiving direct light.

Just some stuff I learned past two grows.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2015)

i have a 6" pulling thru my 2-600s and a carbon filter and out the side of the house, interesting, i might try just one next cycle to see the difference, thanks FP!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i have a 6" pulling thru my 2-600s and a carbon filter and out the side of the house, interesting, i might try just one next cycle to see the difference, thanks FP!!


If you have the head room and can remove the extra heat, there is no reason to change. More light is always good. 

How much do you usually pull from the 4x4 with two 600s?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 1, 2015)

this is my first cycle with the tent, a full from veg to harvest.
my main theory with 2, it might be overkill, more light is always good, but with $$ being a factor as well, there has to be a break even point. But then you get back to more light is always good and i can remove the heat no problems and the $$ my wife deals with, so keep on keeping on with 2


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2015)

Getting ready for 12/12
 
Banana puff 
 
CPK x GB 
 
American Beauty 

The MB x GB is looking goon also...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 4, 2015)

Skeet skeet bang bang motherfuckers!! Just snagged the only pack of gratefulbreath f2 that dropped at great Lakes genetics! Well I gotta send the money first but those mofos are as good as mine! Pretty psyched about it if you couldn't tell lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Skeet skeet bang bang motherfuckers!! Just snagged the only pack of gratefulbreath f2 that dropped at great Lakes genetics! Well I gotta send the money first but those mofos are as good as mine! Pretty psyched about it if you couldn't tell lol


Can not wait to see how you like or dislike them....nice snag.

3 CPK x GB 
3 MB x GB 
2 gsc x MB 
1 American Beauty other 1 still in veg
2 GB x MD in veg
2 banana puff
 
In love with the 1000DE,getting 2 more to replace the 2 reg 1000 watters


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 5, 2015)

Genuity your room looks awesome with plenty of space to work. Very impressive.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 5, 2015)

So the de bulbs are worth it? I want to make the switch from 1000s to de 6s. 1800 watts is allot cheaper than 3000w for similar or better results.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> So the de bulbs are worth it? I want to make the switch from 1000s to de 6s. 1800 watts is allot cheaper than 3000w for similar or better results.


This setup is definitely better than reg 1000 watt hps,not sure if all DE setups are equally made..



BigLittlejohn said:


> Genuity your room looks awesome with plenty of space to work. Very impressive.


Thanks BLJ,it's coming together. ..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 5, 2015)

I am a dwc grower mostly and every time I expand my operation I still feel like I didn't leave myself enough work space....I've been very lazy about pictures lately or I would show you.

Just chopped Guava IX from TopDawg Seeds last night....


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to see how you like or dislike them....nice snag.
> 
> 3 CPK x GB
> 3 MB x GB
> ...


Oh I am sure there will be something I like, just need to move by summer so I can finally get to all these stinky ass strains I have collected. So many seeds and it is killing me to not be popping them. Country home would be nice but I will just settle for a place with new windows so I don't have smell constantly leaking out of my house. As it is right now I can't get negative pressure because there are just too many leaks.... need to stop renting and by my own place already.
sorry rant over.
Looking great in there gen


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought a country home, and I love it! I have privacy and dont need a permit to build! Cant wait to build my greenhouse!!!
It is work in progress!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)

What's going on with the gage forum?


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's going on with the gage forum?


Ha,I was looking for it the other day....not much traffic over there,so they more b than likely are bout ready to shut it down..

To Many forums anyway, RIU & the gram...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 5, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bought a country home, and I love it! I have privacy and dont need a permit to build! Cant wait to build my greenhouse!!!View attachment 3558155
> It is work in progress!


 Yee.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bought a country home, and I love it! I have privacy and dont need a permit to build! Cant wait to build my greenhouse!!!View attachment 3558155
> It is work in progress!


You having us over for cocktails and joints?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 6, 2015)

That's nice bro . Looks peaceful.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bought a country home, and I love it! I have privacy and dont need a permit to build! Cant wait to build my greenhouse!!!View attachment 3558155
> It is work in progress!


looks awsome ! iwould chop any tree within 20 feet of my house if your in a wildfire zone but if not those hardwoods look GLORIIOUS!!


genuity said:


> This setup is definitely better than reg 1000 watt hps,not sure if all DE setups are equally made..
> 
> 
> Thanks BLJ,it's coming together. ..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's going on with the gage forum?


not much fun to be there when there isnt anyone else. i stopped going last month, this is it & TGP


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2015)

So far so good. I put three animism's to flower all girls. Looking good gage green I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> not much fun to be there when there isnt anyone else. i stopped going last month, this is it & TGP


They should of never closed down the first one. All those tester threads are gone now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 8, 2015)

o well as long as the strains are top notch i dont give 2 shits.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2015)

Afghani joe
 
Doing her thing,her clones are looking better.
Strong kush/citrus/earthy smells..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 9, 2015)

The D&D I am running got stretchy between 3rd and 4th node making me think I may have a dude lurking in my garden. Going to top it, make a.clone out of the cut and flower it. That should save me a few weeks and allow me to get rid of it if it is in fact male.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 9, 2015)

Lp wk 9


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2015)

What's she smell like?


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2015)

Kinda like a skunk that got ran over but not until it's clipped other wise I'd say it smells like baked sweets.
This is the first I've gotten it to turn a little burgundy I'm wondering if it will effect the terps.
I'm going off what my nose will tell me as I'm just getting over a pretty shitty cold. But the ones I took two weeks ago (at 8.5 weeks) smokes smooth enough I can puff back without coughing even while sick. Not bad for 3 days straight hang 3 days in paper and jarred for a week.
I'm thinking the nannas this plant tends to throw are stale as where there should be a seed I get a tiny little chunk of whatever at the end of pistles that's smaller than the dot a ball point pen leaves but I'm sure they affect the smoke slightly.

I will say though this strain is impossible to get a good yield when you make bubble, the heads and stalks really don't like to break away. Even the bho blasting will still leave quite a few trichs behind on leaf stem of bud.

Got a "few"clones ready to go in after that really show off the og in the Joe half of lemon puff.


----------



## opg333 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just finished off a run with Precious Child , day breaker , Dream Catcher and Conerstone and as I have stated before , NOT Impressed .. no keepers , wont buy GGG gear again .. I do have a pack of breeders stash thats getting ran next .. if theres no fire there then fuck GGG


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2015)

Pics....


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

opg333 said:


> Just finished off a run with Precious Child , day breaker , Dream Catcher and Conerstone and as I have stated before , NOT Impressed .. no keepers , wont buy GGG gear again .. I do have a pack of breeders stash thats getting ran next .. if theres no fire there then fuck GGG


f2 everything! get ur moneys worth...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2015)

opg333 said:


> Just finished off a run with Precious Child , day breaker , Dream Catcher and Conerstone and as I have stated before , NOT Impressed .. no keepers , wont buy GGG gear again .. I do have a pack of breeders stash thats getting ran next .. if theres no fire there then fuck GGG


I had a similar experience, I don't think they have the strongest male plants for breeding , all the jo crosses I seen all look so similar and the jo cross I grew sucked.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> f2 everything! get ur moneys worth...


Can you elaborate more on f2ing on what your suppose to get out of that generation, and what happens if you go to an f 3. Thanks v.s


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Can you elaborate more on f2ing on what your suppose to get out of that generation, and what happens if you go to an f 3. Thanks v.s


well when most buy crosses, they are looking for phenos like the mom used. if you dont get lucky finding that in the f1s, searching thru f2s will give you another chance at that mom or an even better than the mom. you may never find that same one again as well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 15, 2015)

I have only purchased GGG once. One pack of Aloha Grape Stomper. Popped three seeds so far, two sprouted, one male, one female. Male was short and squat, seemed indica dom. Female is a fucking monster, filled out like a champ, def sativa type stretch. She is the frostiest plant i have grown to date!!! Those giant trichs that look like someone dumped cane sugar on the buds and leaves. Grape Chemical smell at week 5, but at two weeks I knew it would be the frostiest plant i had ever grown. I don't have access to clones, just seeds, so that is my limited experience.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> well when most buy crosses, they are looking for phenos like the mom used. if you dont get lucky finding that in the f1s, searching thru f2s will give you another chance at that mom or an even better than the mom. you may never find that same one again as well.


So what would you be breeding with?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> So what would you be breeding with?


what do you mean?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what do you mean?


If you didn't find a mom in the original seeds what are you using to breed with?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

the best mom/s out of the f1s you bought


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> the best mom/s out of the f1s you bought


So the best of the ones you got rid of? You make no sense....Dude said none were worth keeping why would you make crosses with non-keepers I don't understand the logic.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

not making crosses. your pheno hunting! you open pollinate the whole pack[besides any that herm] so you can get as many traits/genetics into the f2s. f2s will express the most phenos from the original parents used. its not my logic, its how shit works. dont ask me why! read any book about breeding, they all say this....


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2015)

I personally wouldn't waste my time breeding non-keepers but that's just me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

well its easy to dust the lowers of every lady. but its not for everyone ....


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not making crosses. your pheno hunting! you open pollinate the whole pack[besides any that herm] so you can get as many traits/genetics into the f2s. f2s will express the most phenos from the original parents used. its not my logic, its how shit works. dont ask me why! read any book about breeding, they all say this....


After posting I went to my bio class and the chapter is about Mendel. Your right he made f1s with peas. The female plant was smooth peas and the dad was wrinkled peas. When he looked at his offspring from the f1 generation they were all smooth peas but when he f2 the line the wrinkled dads genetics showed back up. But he did notice it was at a 3:1 ratio. what I want to know is does the cycle keep cycling or do you start getting different variations? Because I noticed some breeders are at an f9. Good work ghost.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 16, 2015)

I always thought that by going to f9 breeders continue to go for the traits they want with each generation and stabilizing the genetics. Had I known I would be interested in this stuff decades later I would have paid better attention in school.


----------



## kgp (Dec 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> After posting I went to my bio class and the chapter is about Mendel. Your right he made f1s with peas. The female plant was smooth peas and the dad was wrinkled peas. When he looked at his offspring from the f1 generation they were all smooth peas but when he f2 the line the wrinkled dads genetics showed back up. But he did notice it was at a 3:1 ratio. what I want to know is does the cycle keep cycling or do you start getting different variations? Because I noticed some breeders are at an f9. Good work ghost.


It's similar with other things in nature. Dogs for example.

I seen a experiment where they bred a wolf with a poodle. All of the pups f1 generation came out looking like a mix of wolf/poodle.

Then they bred two siblings whic would make an f2 and some came out looking wolf, and some came out looking more poodle.

After several other breedings you can breed the wolf dominant to the other wolf dominant and through selective breeding you can take the poodle genes out of the dog, and vice versa. Every one is a awhile you will see poodle traits but that is what you want to avoid when selecting.

An important key is to make sure the genetics are stable, breeding polyhybrids with eachother could take many years of selection and inbreeding to make the plant homogenous. Because the genes aren't pure and dominant you have to breed out a lot of traits.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I personally wouldn't waste my time breeding non-keepers but that's just me.


You do an open pollination first to store every gene because you don't know what you are throwing away. Just looking at a plant does not allow you to see its genomic sequence. For example you may be throwing away a plant that would add incredible resistance to mold or budrot or vice versa and this list could go on and on with examples. When doing F2's it is always best to do an open pollination as well as a controlled.


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2015)

Mmmmm,this is a good run..


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's similar with other things in nature. Dogs for example.
> 
> I seen a experiment where they bred a wolf with a poodle. All of the pups f1 generation came out looking like a mix of wolf/poodle.
> 
> ...


Man that's crazy a wolf with a poodle. That some good info right there. I had A buddy who had an inbred pit-bull and fucker was mean as fuck bit my hand and everything. A wolf inbred yeesh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> After posting I went to my bio class and the chapter is about Mendel. Your right he made f1s with peas. The female plant was smooth peas and the dad was wrinkled peas. When he looked at his offspring from the f1 generation they were all smooth peas but when he f2 the line the wrinkled dads genetics showed back up. But he did notice it was at a 3:1 ratio. what I want to know is does the cycle keep cycling or do you start getting different variations? Because I noticed some breeders are at an f9. Good work ghost.


after you find what u want in the f2s, male and fems, the f3s should be a combo of those you selected and you can start locking in traits. as you go from f3 f4 f5 etc you should see those traits come out more n more. im still very new and am learning. reading:the more you know!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 16, 2015)

F2's usually have the most variation in phenotypes so you guys might be right but I still think you should only breed keepers, to help pass on those good genetics and not pass on crappy ones.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> F2's usually have the most variation in phenotypes so you guys might be right but I still think you should only breed keepers, to help pass on those good genetics and not pass on crappy ones.


Yes for your lines for release this is best and the only way to make progress really as far as locking in desired traits. However, those open pollination beans become quite the treasure trove should choose a bad male or have to completely restart...which happens a lot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2015)

the gems are in there, gotta find em


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 16, 2015)

See the last few posts are why I hang out here. Some valuable information posted. My daughter is taking genetics and so I think I will enlist her help when I get to the point of being ready to try my hand at making my own seeds.


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2015)

CPK x GB #1
 
Forum x MB #1


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone found any real long flowering phenotypes in Bright Moments? I know it's a bit longer to finish than the standard 8 weekers but I have one that looks like it might push closer to 12. Not as golf ball structure either more class haze.. still has a lot to fill out it could be longer than 12.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I personally wouldn't waste my time breeding non-keepers but that's just me.


Chances are high, if the parents were reasonably good, that you will find keepers in the F2's. 

Sometimes in poly crosses you don't get the result you're looking for on the first go but you don't want to spend more money on seeds and you do know it's in there.

It makes a lot of sense (and saves a lot of dollars) to do this.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 17, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Chances are high, if the parents were reasonably good, that you will find keepers in the F2's.
> 
> Sometimes in poly crosses you don't get the result you're looking for on the first go but you don't want to spend more money on seeds and you do know it's in there.
> 
> It makes a lot of sense (and saves a lot of dollars) to do this.


What you are saying is that the seeds this "breeder" makes are not bred to the point where they should be, if they were you wouldn't be using loser plants to attempt to propagate the lines and pray for a miracle. The seeds you pay 130$+ for should be at least worked to the point where there is some stability not just wild phenotype variation and packs full of loser genetics. Whatever tho you guys keep argueing your point I am moving on I already know this convo is like talking to a brick wall. You are just too blinded by your fandom to see the reality of how many people think these "breeders" are crap. Good luck I wish you guys nothing but the best of luck really.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 17, 2015)

Why don't you do some breeding + show us how it's really done? lmfao


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> t I am moving on I already know this convo is like talking to a brick wall.


you always say you are leaving a conversation but never really do


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you always say you are leaving a conversation but never really do


Lol......so true.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What you are saying is that the seeds this "breeder" makes are not bred to the point where they should be, if they were you wouldn't be using loser plants to attempt to propagate the lines and pray for a miracle. The seeds you pay 130$+ for should be at least worked to the point where there is some stability not just wild phenotype variation and packs full of loser genetics. Whatever tho you guys keep argueing your point I am moving on I already know this convo is like talking to a brick wall. You are just too blinded by your fandom to see the reality of how many people think these "breeders" are crap. Good luck I wish you guys nothing but the best of luck really.


 fandom? LOL i guess were fans of the genetics,that why i f2ed mine and most f2 theirs. but fans of key or m4k no fucking way! "like talking to a brickwall!" , yes a brickwall of ignorance...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What you are saying is that the seeds this "breeder" makes are not bred to the point where they should be, if they were you wouldn't be using loser plants to attempt to propagate the lines and pray for a miracle. The seeds you pay 130$+ for should be at least worked to the point where there is some stability not just wild phenotype variation and packs full of loser genetics. Whatever tho you guys keep argueing your point I am moving on I already know this convo is like talking to a brick wall. You are just too blinded by your fandom to see the reality of how many people think these "breeders" are crap. Good luck I wish you guys nothing but the best of luck really.


I have no fandom. A lot of time stabilized crosses do not offer what one is looking for. Haze was a major polyhybrid. Also produced some of the best smoke ever according to most anyone who has smoked a great phenotype. Took huge searching though. Still does today. Haze is shit though, right?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 17, 2015)

Good evening. Nice to see the gage tread rolling. Here are the two male animisims I selected the first was my favorite that I picked just cause. Second had less leaf for more light penetration more bud sites. Both had strong branches checked to see if they would break so they will hold giant buds. I got two females gonna get tagged teamed right away and another that is showing strong O.g traits right now. Real viney growth might just mix both pollen together and make a small batch of seeds.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 20, 2015)

So I missed diagnosed my males. Only have one. Now I have 4 females 1 male. I had same ratios with my daybreaker so either joe is good at producing daughters or its my conditions. I would like to know other people's ratios?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> So I missed diagnosed my males. Only have one. Now I have 4 females 1 male. I had same ratios with my daybreaker so either joe is good at producing daughters or its my conditions. I would like to know other people's ratios?


Out of 12 seeds I got 10 females. Strain was daybreaker, could be favorable conditions not sure.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Out of 12 seeds I got 10 females. Strain was daybreaker, could be favorable conditions not sure.


10 females to 2 males. Dam sounds like some fire son.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 20, 2015)

It is a big grower for sure, decent quality, very tall and big yielder.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 22, 2015)

Just FYI, if you bought the Seattle Sour breeders crosses, GGG posted on their Ig they are not stable...


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

That's what it's about......

 
Banana puff. ..


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

CPK x GB #1
 
CPK x GB #3


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

Under 2 1000 DE bulbs


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

hows the yeild on those de compared to a normal 1k?


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> hows the yeild on those de compared to a normal 1k?


Not sure,I never did a full clone run under the regular hps,well I have done one 1000watter a plant,with 3 plants...that gave me close to 4#

With the DE setup,I had 11 plants under one 1000DE,chopped 2 of them plants at 8 weeks,let the rest go 9 weeks I think...anyway,in the end I had 2 1/2+#.

The plants was on bottles..for feed.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 23, 2015)

I fucked the d&d plant I had...let my dwc bucket go empty....decided not to bother saving as I think it was a dude anyway. I have another D&D seedling going...perhaps a little less laziness is in order for this one.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What you are saying is that the seeds this "breeder" makes are not bred to the point where they should be, if they were you wouldn't be using loser plants to attempt to propagate the lines and pray for a miracle. The seeds you pay 130$+ for should be at least worked to the point where there is some stability not just wild phenotype variation and packs full of loser genetics. Whatever tho you guys keep argueing your point I am moving on I already know this convo is like talking to a brick wall. You are just too blinded by your fandom to see the reality of how many people think these "breeders" are crap. Good luck I wish you guys nothing but the best of luck really.


Breeding entirely depends on goals, starting genes, and purpose. I personally have no interest in ibl lines unless it is a straight landrace derivative. Why forfeit f1 vigor and production in hybrid crosses of modern genes? The only purpose of this is for people that can't clone for one reason or another or for mass production where cloning and what not cuts into cost effectiveness. S1 to S6 should fill that gap for those people. F4 is about all that interests me as far as line breeding. Give me an F1 all day long and polys are just fine cuz variety is exactly what I am after. I don't want to grow what everyone else is and I sure as hell don't want the breeder deciding what they want me to see out of the line for me. I hate boring ibl lines. The only stability I am interested in is will it grow good indoors and not go herm, stay in constant veg, autoflower, or grow like a wild unworked land race line. Too much snob opinion on breeding methods imo. I mean look what intense inbreeding has done to a lot lines like dj's and people wonder why anything from that lines yield and vigor suck these days (bogs gear, rezs chemdog and sd ibl finished product is the same shit too...inbreeding depression sucks). If this line of thought begins to be more pervasive in the canna industry we will end up like the canine industry with a bunch of inbred pos dogs that have incredibly high occurences of heriditary causes of death and suck to further breed with.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Breeding entirely depends on goals, starting genes, and purpose. I personally have no interest in ibl lines unless it is a straight landrace derivative. Why forfeit f1 vigor and production in hybrid crosses of modern genes? The only purpose of this is for people that can't clone for one reason or another or for mass production where cloning and what not cuts into cost effectiveness. S1 to S6 should fill that gap for those people. F4 is about all that interests me as far as line breeding. Give me an F1 all day long and polys are just fine cuz variety is exactly what I am after. I don't want to grow what everyone else is and I sure as hell don't want the breeder deciding what they want me to see out of the line for me. I hate boring ibl lines. The only stability I am interested in is will it grow good indoors and not go herm, stay in constant veg, autoflower, or grow like a wild unworked land race line. Too much snob opinion on breeding methods imo. I mean look what intense inbreeding has done to a lot lines like dj's and people wonder why anything from that lines yield and vigor suck these days (bogs gear, rezs chemdog and sd ibl finished product is the same shit too...inbreeding depression sucks). If this line of thought begins to be more pervasive in the canna industry we will end up like the canine industry with a bunch of inbred pos dogs that have incredibly high occurences of heriditary causes of death and suck to further breed with.


I was mostly complaining about the lack of quality I have experienced from GGG, if you bothered to read my post you would have gotten that. For 130$ a pack you should find winners in each pack or else its totally not worth the investment. From what I have seen from GGG I have never once been impressed. Maybe I just didn't get their best offerings but I have gotten better seeds in bags of weed. I have since moved on from these guys , I really just wanted to get some really good tasting og or chemdawg but these aren't the right guys for that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I was mostly complaining about the lack of quality I have experienced from GGG, if you bothered to read my post you would have gotten that. For 130$ a pack you should find winners in each pack or else its totally not worth the investment. From what I have seen from GGG I have never once been impressed. Maybe I just didn't get their best offerings but I have gotten better seeds in bags of weed. I have since moved on from these guys , I really just wanted to get some really good tasting og or chemdawg but these aren't the right guys for that.


Show pics of finished GGG plants you have grown.

Put up or shut up.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 24, 2015)

JoJo Dancer my male animisism.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have since moved on from these guys


where is that horse?

in good news. my christmas miracle finally arrived today, Starlet Kush, a Halloween order from TGP.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey MERRY CHRISTMAS WVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Show pics of finished GGG plants you have grown.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


All trash, tried my hardest but you can only grow your best then the genetics do the rest, these genetics weren't very good, hence I will never run GGG again. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

Heat stress and nitrogen overdose?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

Aloha grape stomper

 
Organic @2.5 weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> All trash, tried my hardest but you can only grow your best then the genetics do the rest, these genetics weren't very good, hence I will never run GGG again. Merry Christmas.


What strain is that anyways?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Heat stress and nitrogen overdose?


Not at all, but thanks for trying. Strain was daybreaker.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> All trash, tried my hardest but you can only grow your best then the genetics do the rest, these genetics weren't very good, hence I will never run GGG again. Merry Christmas.


we know... you said the same exact thing 2yrs ago...

ill keep running my aspi

damm what should i run next? 
decision,. decision, got over 50 ggg pks to choose from.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

So I think GGG has some nice gear, but wtf - 250 dollar a pack seeds?


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> we know... you said the same exact thing 2yrs ago...
> 
> ill keep running my aspi
> 
> ...


Looking good...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So I think GGG has some nice gear, but wtf - 250 dollar a pack seeds?


I paid just over a hundo thru an auction site, greenpool is where i got them.
also got a free pack thru a bogo-free


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Not at all, but thanks for trying. Strain was daybreaker.


Looks overfed on nitrogen and heat cupping on the leaves. 

Pics don't lie.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks overfed on nitrogen and heat cupping on the leaves.
> 
> Pics don't lie.


You act like that is going to effect taste to the point of no return, you guys will do anything to stand up for these jokers. It's really sad.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I paid just over a hundo thru an auction site, greenpool is where i got them.
> also got a free pack thru a bogo-free


They have released a bunch of 'limited editions' on various sites that are all over 250 bucks a pack.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

What's your point?
This cost thing has been beaten to death. ....just buy cheaper seeds,it's lots out there. 


Other news :
5 CPK x GB seeds,gave me 3 females
5 MB x GB seeds ,gave me 3 females
5 gsc x MB seeds,gave me 2 females
5 GB x MD seeds gave me 2 females

All looking/growing good,no lower balls..delightful smells..

I see a few that will stay around-the-clock in the grow room.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You act like that is going to effect taste to the point of no return, you guys will do anything to stand up for these jokers. It's really sad.


I'm not talking about taste. I'm talking about stressed out plants.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2015)

Aloha grapestomper @3 weeks 12/12


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Not at all, but thanks for trying. Strain was daybreaker.


honestly all strains are hit or miss. Never guaranteed fire regardless. If one strain wasn't great for you doesn't mean all of them are crap. Maybe a bigger pheno hunt was in order (a lot of variation). How many strains have you tried total?
I have some giant steps Ill be popping sometime early next year. If that's not keeper material, prob try grape stomper.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3574430 View attachment 3574432Aloha grapestomper @3 weeks 12/12


F'n great stuff Pie


----------



## Beemo (Dec 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's your point?
> This cost thing has been beaten to death. ....just buy cheaper seeds,it's lots out there.
> 
> 
> ...


damm... thats a nice run there..... should be epic.....


----------



## Beemo (Dec 29, 2015)

@genuity 
heard anything about this???

https://www.screenyourgreen.com/?utm_campaign=rollitup-q4-2015&utm_source=rollitup&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=banner1

know your the plant sex in 2weeks guarantee?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 29, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> honestly all strains are hit or miss. Never guaranteed fire regardless. If one strain wasn't great for you doesn't mean all of them are crap. Maybe a bigger pheno hunt was in order (a lot of variation). How many strains have you tried total?
> I have some giant steps Ill be popping sometime early next year. If that's not keeper material, prob try grape stomper.


I have smoked several and grew 2. None of them ever were too impressive and the 2 I grew were a big let down, I am not making any plans to grow more, I usually give a breeder 1 or 2 shots then move on, don't got time to waste like that and since its legal here I have a limited plant count so if the offerings aren't fire I just find others.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm... thats a nice run there..... should be epic.....


 
CPK x GB around 30 days 12/12


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @genuity
> heard anything about this???
> 
> https://www.screenyourgreen.com/?utm_campaign=rollitup-q4-2015&utm_source=rollitup&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=banner1
> ...


Idk man...


----------



## Beemo (Dec 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Idk man...


thats what i thought....

they need to figure out a testing for herms instead....


----------



## Beemo (Dec 29, 2015)

the leaves are wet...
spraying this late? or something else....


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

MB x GB 
 
Banana puff #1...keeping 
 
Banana puff #2...keeping


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> the leaves are wet...
> spraying this late? or something else....


Just my weekly morning mist....


----------



## v.s one (Dec 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They have released a bunch of 'limited editions' on various sites that are all over 250 bucks a pack.


 M4k spending our cash!!!


----------



## Beemo (Dec 30, 2015)

you know its just (J) who owns ggg. m4k just works for him.... 
(J) wont even say its a partnership.... 
as much work m4k does for him. m4k should be ggg too....

so in reality.... (J) is spending your money.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 30, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3574578
> M4k spending our cash!!!


Not spending my cash, I won't pay that for the quality this company has, what a money grab!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2015)

cookie fams doing good with what they were gifted, i wonder if ggg will have the same luck! that cpk was from the creator of the cookies before bern claimed the fame. anyone seen the mom used in those new releases?


----------



## Torch1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Not spending my cash, I won't pay that for the quality this company has, what a money grab!


...so you don't think your angst drives the curious customer to check out GGG?!? You help drive sales by bumping this thread.... w/ your ignorance & blanket statements, no?

What's your REAL dig on ggg?
You try & crew up & your elite didn't make the cut? Did your cut get stolen? Someone sleeping with your wife?...

Give us the back story... make it legendary-- so it wont help kickstart more DayBreaker sales....

Who gives a fuck if someone's subjective description doesn't meet your expectations... 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you know its just (J) who owns ggg. m4k just works for him....
> (J) wont even say its a partnership....
> as much work m4k does for him. m4k should be ggg too....
> 
> so in reality.... (J) is spending your money.....


 j is a tool!


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

Mmmmm,that mendo always pass on that fresh purples. ..


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmm,that mendo always pass on that fresh purples. ..
> View attachment 3574848


Bro your garden stays fresh !!!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> honestly all strains are hit or miss. Never guaranteed fire regardless. If one strain wasn't great for you doesn't mean all of them are crap. Maybe a bigger pheno hunt was in order (a lot of variation). How many strains have you tried total?
> I have some giant steps Ill be popping sometime early next year. If that's not keeper material, prob try grape stomper.


 AMEN!!!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 4, 2016)

guessin more mendo breath on the way?
nice setup ggg.
wonder how in house genetics setup looks like with his 187 strains..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2016)

it is indeed a nice room!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2016)

Animism night shots


----------



## cannakis (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone know about The Dank Team quitting Gage Green Group!?! "Why won't you quit him!" But seriously though that makes me sad. Jay said they were fake and that he doesn't talk about people. Didn't he have problems with another breeder a year ago? Anyone know? I NEED my Gage!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Anyone know about The Dank Team quitting Gage Green Group!?! "Why won't you quit him!" But seriously though that makes me sad. Jay said they were fake and that he doesn't talk about people. Didn't he have problems with another breeder a year ago? Anyone know? I NEED my Gage!


@Beemo should know. Might ask him.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2016)

If I never got the new drops,I'd drop'em also..if I was a bank..

If that's what's going on.who knows these days


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Anyone know about The Dank Team quitting Gage Green Group!?! "Why won't you quit him!" But seriously though that makes me sad. Jay said they were fake and that he doesn't talk about people. Didn't he have problems with another breeder a year ago? Anyone know? I NEED my Gage!


----------



## cannakis (Jan 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> If I never got the new drops,I'd drop'em also..if I was a bank..
> 
> If that's what's going on.who knows these days


Ah. Very smart didn't think about that. 


greenghost420 said:


>


Haha!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Anyone know about The Dank Team quitting Gage Green Group!?! "Why won't you quit him!" But seriously though that makes me sad. Jay said they were fake and that he doesn't talk about people. Didn't he have problems with another breeder a year ago? Anyone know? I NEED my Gage!


you might want to just go ahead and find it somewhere else.... 
last time i checked, that bridge between them was on fire....

it sucks, but maybe one day, they will get along again..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you might want to just go ahead and find it somewhere else....
> last time i checked, that bridge between them was on fire....
> 
> it sucks, but maybe one day, they will get along again..


its usually a money thing...


----------



## cannakis (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you might want to just go ahead and find it somewhere else....
> last time i checked, that bridge between them was on fire....
> 
> it sucks, but maybe one day, they will get along again..


Would mind elaborating!? Haha my nosey ass.! But that sucks though. Thanks for the heads up. Yeah I fell in love with GGG I've Got to have their beans!

Greatlakes? Midweek? Green line? I don't want to go through customs


----------



## Beemo (Jan 6, 2016)

sorry, ill let them explain...

midweek you go thru customs. 
greenline or svoc... maybe stax.... stax has eur and us....
if your in ca. last time i checked harborside carried them too....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 7, 2016)

why wouldnt you give the best us bank your new shit? cuz a tabs owed or they want lower wholesale. thats it really.... doubt its personal.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2016)

CPK x GB #
 
Whole damn room smells of skittles / fruit snacks...& dank ass cherry pie

CPK x GB #3
 
Like super freak,in OGKB nug maker..

CPK x GB #2
 

Next up MB x GB 1-3


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2016)

Well banana puff first..1-2
 
 

Somebody smelling like purple crunch....& I'm going to find out who.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2016)

MB x GB 1-3
   

I'm happy with what I got so far....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

u ran the ogkb?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> MB x GB 1-3
> View attachment 3581859 View attachment 3581861 View attachment 3581863
> 
> I'm happy with what I got so far....


Killed IT G!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2016)

Forum x MB #1-2
 
Very special plants..that mendo is a beast..


----------



## v.s one (Jan 11, 2016)

These are testers?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2016)

Orange juice


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> These are testers?


Na...just packs to run..I'm sure these are out already..

I'm just looking to see what I find out of these packs...I only put 5 seeds of each cross in the dirt..and hit 3 females on most.being honest, each one is looking like a keeper..still got to smoke,but it's not hard to tell really..


----------



## Beemo (Jan 13, 2016)

luv it when a plan comes together...


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

~mmmmmmm~MB x GB #2
 
 
Darkness....OGKB/baked sweet dough flex mode


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> ~mmmmmmm~MB x GB #2
> View attachment 3586051
> View attachment 3586056
> Darkness....OGKB/baked sweet dough flex mode


Where do you get seeds of that? I am looking for an OGKB pheno for my garden.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Where do you get seeds of that? I am looking for an OGKB pheno for my garden.


GAGE.... the company you been talking shit about for 2 years....


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Where do you get seeds of that? I am looking for an OGKB pheno for my garden.


I'm not sure who they will release these to,HTCC for sure...

I'll definitely let you know 

CPK x GB.........
 
Strange intense funk.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Artificial banana taffy.....~banana puff 
 
Found a few nanners...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> ~mmmmmmm~MB x GB #2
> View attachment 3586051
> View attachment 3586056
> Darkness....OGKB/baked sweet dough flex mode





genuity said:


> I'm not sure who they will release these to,HTCC for sure...
> 
> I'll definitely let you know
> 
> ...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Artificial banana taffy.....~banana puff
> View attachment 3586076
> Found a few nanners...


lol.. nice white pole stake
run out of bamboo stakes?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

i have my last gage pheno getting ready to go. a banana puff. hoping for a keeper!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)

Christening tha room with some dj screw....






time to filler up.....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)

halfway there...
aspi


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> ~mmmmmmm~MB x GB #2
> View attachment 3586051
> View attachment 3586056
> Darkness....OGKB/baked sweet dough flex mode


Fricking beautiful!

Isn't it cool how some leaves darken at the end of their lives. I wonder what the cause of that is. It isn't the cold, because we keep our plants warm and happy. It isn't nutrient deficiency because you run a soil packed with food.

So what is it?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2016)

Just natural life process is my guess, some plants yellow some plants leafs die off by the buds just the plants life cycle.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fricking beautiful!
> 
> Isn't it cool how some leaves darken at the end of their lives. I wonder what the cause of that is. It isn't the cold, because we keep our plants warm and happy. It isn't nutrient deficiency because you run a soil packed with food.
> 
> So what is it?


My teacher put it to us like this. The female knows its the end, so she is trying to get the fellas to notice her . Just like going on a date are you going to dress like a Nunn or be the girl in the sexy purple dress.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> My teacher put it to us like this. The female knows its the end, so she is trying to get the fellas to notice her . Just like going on a date are you going to dress like a Nunn or be the girl in the sexy purple dress.


So the males will only spank on the most colorful females?

I thought females were the plain ones and the men dressed to impress the most fertile gals.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

not all males, i know a few thatll hump A knot in a tree...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

Spoke I'll throw up a picture to excuse my chatter.

Sorry for the deficiencies. I made my organic mix too light. Had to start feeding them for the rest of this cycle. 

Increased my next mix 1.70x so I should be good next round.

Aloha grapestomper @5.5 weeks 12/12


----------



## v.s one (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So the males will only spank on the most colorful females?
> 
> I thought females were the plain ones and the men dressed to impress the most fertile gals.


In nature they all get hit from hood rats to models. From Kyle Jenner to Blanch from the golden girls. Some just get desperate and show there purple thong. The smallest male can hit them all if the giant stud takes to long to bust.


----------



## jaypee86 (Jan 15, 2016)

has anybody tried irie og ? got a few just starterd 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2016)

I think I may have...I'll check.

I think I'll stick with this setup for the next few runs.
 

Now to setup the other one...

I need to work on a dry room.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 16, 2016)

have fun harvesting with that 

last time i scrogged. i filled it up so much. by harvest time. i couldnt get them out.
so i just chopped at the base. and hanged it dry with the scrog...
i got a pic of it somewhere. cant find it right now...
i think its in the old ggg thread


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2016)

whats the Plants in there?


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2016)

CPK x GB 1-3
MB x GB 1-3
Banana puff 1&2
Cherry pie
Afghani joe


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2016)

nice setup!


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2016)

After about 6 yrs,Im finally starting to settle on my flower room...plush just running clones helps


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2016)

shits never done when u think it is. evolutions crazy....


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

Not a big yielder not as nice as g mans. 1 of 6 females I got from animism. I'm still happy with gage.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)

And while working in the garden. Smoking some DB.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## cannakis (Jan 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> why wouldnt you give the best us bank your new shit? cuz a tabs owed or they want lower wholesale. thats it really.... doubt its personal.


OHHH yeah duh! Makes complete sense.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2016)

for sure found that tutti fruity smelling plant....banana puff#2.....wow


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 19, 2016)

the problem with banana puff wasnt the flavor, for me , it was just not strong. but i didnt get a good look see being i got 2 ladies from the 10. def got a nice banana taffy funk on one that im hoping theres some potency in the f2s... u forget to upload some pics? lol


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

It's Friday mutha fuckas. This was a weird plant. I don't even think I seen pistols on her. I would say this was a heirloom Pheno. Pure lemon pinsol of stank dank smell. I still have not found a sweet smell that all joe  Na Sayers talk about.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2016)

Nothing but nug on nug....


Had a aloha grapes stomper do that..


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nothing but nug on nug....
> 
> 
> Had a aloha grapes stomper do that..


 Yeah I can't wait to smoke this one.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

thats a d n d?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3591403


What is that strain ?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What is that strain ?


How you doing good brother. Animism.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> How you doing good brother. Animism.


I'm good bro just trying to stay warm lol...I thought it was the Animism... that's a wicked looking lady .


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> thats a d n d?


Oh yeah.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Oh yeah.


oh yea, its a d n d? or animism? lol


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea, its a d n d? or animism? lol


Oh yeah d n d.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks man I forgot about these.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

def looks nice either way


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 23, 2016)

D-Cure male AKA D-Stud


----------



## v.s one (Jan 23, 2016)

Beauty.what you going to hit?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Beauty.what you going to hit?


Two D-Cure females
Two Chem/SSPC females
One Black Cherry Crème female
I have two males but the one pictured above is the keeper...nice structure with decent side branching and of course already showing frost .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 24, 2016)

TBH I really don't know what I'm doing so this is "pollen chucking" in it's rawest form .


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2016)

Forum cut x MB


----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2016)

Mass holes getting them beans packed today. Let's go Broncos!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

aint over yet coloradhole, lets go patriots!

down by 1 score after 2 picks, but were getting those beans packed lol seriously?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

everyone patriot haters in here?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the pats but I the Broncos more. Haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I like the pats but I the Broncos more. Haha


you what the broncos? finish typing before you start fapn lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2016)

MB x GB


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> MB x GB
> View attachment 3593008


That's beautiful !


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> Forum cut x MB
> View attachment 3592871


Both those MB crosses look awesome .


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

yea nice bud, now back to the football game lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

gotta give it up to the broncos!the defense played their hearts out. lets go panthers!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is my number three girl has better yield then my other two. Nice og structure and og smells.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 27, 2016)

Starting to get some purple on the calxs and she knocked up with f2s. V.s one out.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2016)

Banana puff
 
I love smelling this bag,sweet fermented fruits,with a chemical bite...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2016)

Aloha grapestomper. 8 weeks 12/12. 

1.5 weeks left.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone grab a pack of sophisticated lady? Saw some mind blowing pics on IG from @gromer1 first strain above 200$ im willing to pay if they don't restock im gonna wait for thug pug genetics cross of her


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3598217
> View attachment 3598218
> Aloha grapestomper. 8 weeks 12/12.
> 
> 1.5 weeks left.


Is it the same pheno you where running before or you pop more seed?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Anyone grab a pack of sophisticated lady? Saw some mind blowing pics on IG from @gromer1 first strain above 200$ im willing to pay if they don't restock im gonna wait for thug pug genetics cross of her


Whats the genetics?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Whats the genetics?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2016)

Damn,they always surprise me...I missed that one.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Damn,they always surprise me...I missed that one.


Don't look at the pic you will be sad to havr miss this one fi real lol


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBJCdJTRpWO/


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> View attachment 3598638
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBJCdJTRpWO/


Oh,i bet them nugs are rock hard....and reek of funk.

I think I'm done running clone only,back to seeds for me(find better clones)....just all around better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Is it the same pheno you where running before or you pop more seed?


Same pheno. Got another 4 girls waiting for flower in my improved organic mix.

Should be very nice.

I will also be popping the Cherry Jo, AKA 10, in a couple weeks. I just took my remaining 6 seeds out of the fridge and have them stored in my cool basement now.

They will be in the same organic soil. I know they are slower vegging plants than my aloha gals. Cherry jo, 10, leans more indica and squat.

Any word why they named it 10? @genuity seems like cherry jo is more memorable. A number seems odd to use.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2016)

I haven't popped any seeds in months. I was working with clones of the rmxbbp and aloha.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Same pheno. Got another 4 girls waiting for flower in my improved organic mix.
> 
> Should be very nice.
> 
> ...


You and me both...odd for sure 

I think the cherry puff#10 was just that good........+ to many complain about the name jo...lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> You and me both...odd for sure
> 
> I think the cherry puff#10 was just that good........+ to many complain about the name jo...lol


They need to stop worrying about people with their tampons in.

I will always call it cherry jo. Hoping to find that pheno with the dark fade. Blue/purple sheen to the buds almost pearlescent. Rich flavor and smell. I think it was cherry yogurt?

I need to find more patients but I have no clue how to do it. 

Makes me feel bad not getting to the new testers yet. I did tell m4k that I would not be able to get to them till summer. But I still feel bad.

I also do not want to let go of my aloha cut. I have a strong feeling on getting a good cut from cherry jo as well. 

I guess I'll just have to step up my clone game. @BobBitchen I ordered some kln, and I am gonna see if it will improve my root game.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They need to stop worrying about people with their tampons in.
> 
> I will always call it cherry jo. Hoping to find that pheno with the dark fade. Blue/purple sheen to the buds almost pearlescent. Rich flavor and smell. I think it was cherry yogurt?
> 
> ...


That kln will definitely help..

I'm definitely going to get some of that cherry jo aka 10..
I gots all kinds of old tester,they are not tripping at all....keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess I'll just have to step up my clone game. @BobBitchen I ordered some kln, and I am gonna see if it will improve my root game.


try the aloe root game... pretty much the same ingredient in kln without the synthetics.
goto 5 min mark on cloning


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> View attachment 3598634


grateful breath is in soo many crosses lately, i think my pack will be used for outcrossing too


----------



## coldrain (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm currently doing Crimson Crush. I got a 10 pack that had an extra seed, so 11 total. I started 6 of them. 5 sprouted. After sexing I came away with 2 females and 3 males. I kept the best looking male and hacked the other two. I cloned the females and I have one clone from each mother on day 24 of flowering at the moment.

Both mothers seem to be the same phenotype. Both of the plants that are flowering are quite tall (5') and I had to bend some of the tops over. Next time I'll force it to flower when it's maybe 18" tall and see how that goes. Yes, there will likely be a next time. I will get into that now....

I noticed at day 20 that both plants were producing producing resin at an accelerated rate. This pheno of Crimson Crush is right up there with my best strains in terms of early resin production which is promising. The aroma of the resin was already quite strong at day 20 and reeked of fruit (also promising). When picking off the shade buds I think I will wear some rubber gloves in the future. If you so much as brush up against this stuff you will REEK.

According to GGG's info about the strain the flowering time is 7-9 weeks. I'm really hoping that this pheno isn't a 7 week variety. What I don't want here are airy, light buds, even if they are resinous. This Crimson Crush pheno is on the verge of being a keeper, but I'm still a few weeks away from knowing for sure. My experiences with 2 other GGG strains were not very good, but those were clones that I got from someone else and not my own seeds.

I will try to post pics of week 4-? progress after they finish up in March. So far so good though. Most seeds I try end up being disappointing. Hopefully this one will be worth the effort.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 4, 2016)

Some more og from GGG.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Some more og from GGG.View attachment 3601318


Looks og to me.....bet it smells something fierce


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

Shit smells dank buddy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Some more og from GGG.View attachment 3601318


very purty, anyway to get pics without the hps light ? i'd like to see more


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> very purty, anyway to get pics without the hps light ? i'd like to see more


Yeah I can do that.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Some more og from GGG.View attachment 3601318


nice shot, what camera are you using? i gotta get something for good bud shots


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just using my iPhone. I have a good camera but it needs batteries.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I'm just using my iPhone. I have a good camera but it needs batteries.


LOL and the most stoner comment of the week goes to.... sorry had to.

Is sophisticated lady different than the breeders stash ghost og x gratefulbreath?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

Here you go Yoda. I hope this is better.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I'm just using my iPhone. I have a good camera but it needs batteries.


lol...amazes me some of the pics how good they are taken with iphone...


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> You and me both...odd for sure
> 
> I think the cherry puff#10 was just that good........+ to many complain about the name jo...lol


Yeah ppl got too excited too quick...Jo is the stud man .


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 7, 2016)

D-Cure.....gonna have some f2's off this run .


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> gotta give it up to the broncos!the defense played their hearts out. lets go panthers!


YOU LOST!!!! v$1$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

My last girl of animism and my fav. This one looked like shit in veg. I wanted to ax her but all you real growers know worst can be the first. Same goes for jojo for me. I ordered kush Fromm GGG and got it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2016)

Man,them Panthers got that ass beat..


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,them Panthers got that ass beat..


Yeah they did. We played the best from start to finish. When you play tomatoe cans all year it shows too.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,them Panthers got that ass beat..


It's like very body thought Peyton Manning was the reason the Broncos were in the super bowl... nah it was definitely the defense


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,them Panthers got that ass beat..


I don't wanna hear it  lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> YOU LOST!!!! v$1$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


what exactly did i lose again?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's like very body thought Peyton Manning was the reason the Broncos were in the super bowl... nah it was definitely the defense


they woulda won with tebow lol


----------



## greencropper (Feb 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3604048 View attachment 3604050 My last girl of animism and my fav. This one looked like shit in veg. I wanted to ax her but all you real growers know worst can be the first. Same goes for jojo for me. I ordered kush Fromm GGG and got it.


nice man...what did you think of the smoke & yield? also how long did you let her flower?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice man...what did you think of the smoke & yield? also how long did you let her flower?


Fire bro. I paid 150 and I would do it again. Yield was shit but made up with it by having 6 females out of eight seeds. I'm at 60 days but I'm going to try and bring out the purple.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> what exactly did i lose again?


You lost being a hater. If the Pats would have won I would have Been a congratulator.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> You lost being a hater. If the Pats would have won I would have Been a congratulator.


um,yea. good one! lol thats gotta be good smoke, you sound stoned.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> um,yea. good one! lol thats gotta be good smoke, you sound stoned.


Fire. I feel like this guy when I don't have none. The taste is the best.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2016)

pookie,head of gggs quality control.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't wanna hear it  lol


How is da real King James man? I haven't seen him around these parts lately.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> How is da real King James man? I haven't seen him around these parts lately.


I haven't talked to him in a month and dude lives like an hour from me...last time I heard he's busy with the family and the garden , didn't have much time to RIU .


----------



## v.s one (Feb 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I haven't talked to him in a month and dude lives like an hour from me...last time I heard he's busy with the family and the garden , didn't have much time to RIU .


Fam first.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations to GGG and Mass Cannabis for Winning 1st place in INDICA with Grape Stomper OG at the 2016 SoCal HT event..... 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/winners-2016-socal-medical-cannabis-cup

might have to run these next....


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Congratulations to GGG and Mass Cannabis for Winning 1st place in INDICA with Grape Stomper OG at the 2016 SoCal HT event.....
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/winners-2016-socal-medical-cannabis-cup
> 
> might have to run these next.... View attachment 3605184


Still got most of my 2010 grape stomper og....took long enough.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2016)

Aloha Grape Stomped at 9 weeks

 
So glad I kept this cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomped at 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3605632
> So glad I kept this cut.


That's so awesome lady .


----------



## trippnface (Feb 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Still got most of my 2010 grape stomper og....took long enough.


you are a boss!
you store in fridge?


----------



## the gnome (Feb 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomped at 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3605632
> So glad I kept this cut.


I ran AGS last year, super frostee to the max.
none of my pheno's looks like yours pie.
your pic reminds me of SSSDH poles
I still have 6 more seeds, time to run thru those and F2 while I'm at it


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomped at 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3605632
> So glad I kept this cut.


is that what the original stomper cut looked like? looks like a keeper for surs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2016)

haulinbass said:


> is that what the original stomper cut looked like? looks like a keeper for surs


It's like grape stomper on steroids. The aloha white widow really beefs up the buds. I had a grape stomper leaner in the past but the buds weren't dense. This is a good balance imo. Great potency, density, big calyx, large trichome heads and bag appeal made it a keeper for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomped at 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3605632
> So glad I kept this cut.


Fck yeah, beautiful. I look fwd to running it outdoors here.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 12, 2016)

D-Cure....sorry about the HPS


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> D-Cure....sorry about the HPS


These are swelling with seeds...I may have more then I guess-timated !


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> These are swelling with seeds...I may have more then I guess-timated !


Are they d cure f2?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

Greenline posted some precious child on ig, wanted myself a cherry puff cross and now I now I feel like I got the king cross since it's cherry puff x grape stomper og.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Are they d cure f2?


Yes...the resulting seed will be .


----------



## the gnome (Feb 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Greenline posted some precious child on ig, wanted myself a cherry puff cross and now I now I feel like I got the king cross since it's cherry puff x grape stomper og.


I have it, 3 big ladies that hit bloom on the 1st.

the stem rub has one of the best smells Ive had in a loooong time.
sweet but a heavy sour fuel on the back end.
very bushy with tons of bud sites running up the lateralls.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 13, 2016)

the gnome said:


> I have it, 3 big ladies that hit bloom on the 1st.
> 
> the stem rub has one of the best smells Ive had in a loooong time.
> sweet but a heavy sour fuel on the back end.
> very bushy with tons of bud sites running up the lateralls.


 I am all about the funky fuel. Make sure to come back with some nug porn for me!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 13, 2016)

Any AGS in stock anywhere?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2016)

D&D #14
This one im sure his mother was a lavender very branchy, big totem colas and the smell is sweet metal with lavender 

The high is energetic the you smoke in the morning to have a nice start


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking good..

I'm just now about to run these mendo dawg x grateful breath. ...very vine like growth in veg,loud funk in veg also.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 18, 2016)

dont sleep on aspirare.... as dark horse genetics didnt....
posted this about 8 months ago in the other ggg thread
found a king lou pheno in a pack of aspirare...
well, so did dark horse genetics... 

http://www.darkhorsegenetics.com/kings-banner.html

aspirare (king lou pheno) blows away the bay area king lou.... lol... NO COMPARISONS...


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2016)

CPK x GB #smellslouder than yourgranny's cookies
 
#


----------



## Beemo (Feb 18, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Any AGS in stock anywhere?


http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/gage-green-seeds


----------



## Beemo (Feb 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB #smellslouder than yourgranny's cookies
> View attachment 3611053
> #


cant wait to run mine.... 
wonder what they will name it.... 50?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/gage-green-seeds


Thank You! I have Foo Fighter, and now placing an order for AGS. It was nice in the gh last year.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 19, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Thank You! I have Foo Fighter, and now placing an order for AGS. It was nice in the gh last year.


wish you kept your thread updated homie . missing your nug shots this year ... mind the ml per gallon too kidding kidding ...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB #smellslouder than yourgranny's cookies
> View attachment 3611053
> #


ALReADY??? DAMN working FAST !looks killer i mean top shelf slap your brotha on the back killer..lol...


----------



## Beemo (Feb 19, 2016)

damm... svoc selling ggg breeders pack for $356.
they seem to get top dollar for ggg packs
i remember they sold cherry puff for $400


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm... svoc selling ggg breeders pack for $356.
> they seem to get top dollar for ggg packs
> i remember they sold cherry puff for $400


when is it too much for seeds? no limit? just curious of your thoughts...


----------



## Beemo (Feb 19, 2016)

and you guys were complaining about ngr/tdt prices.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 19, 2016)

my limits $100 or maybe a bit more, $10/seed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2016)

im not trying to start any shit, just curious as too when is it too much for some seeds. i myself would go to 200 if i wanted that and there was some testing so i know what im getting somewhat lol, guess i should just start a new thread with a poll....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> when is it too much for seeds? no limit? just curious of your thoughts...


I don't mind paying 120 for 10 pack, but after that first time I just as soon make my own (with crosses) if they are that good. If I dont get around to making crosses then of course Ill spend another 120, but 400, nah. To each their own.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2016)

svoc has charged up on alot of rare bodhi shit in the past, and shit thats out of production will most def get a higher number like cherry puff.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

Not trying to knock anyone making a living from these seeds but prices are all based on prohibition. How many heirloom vegetable seeds sell for 400 a ten pack? Zero.....
I for one cannot wait until legalization pushes through and prices drop. Then everyone can have access to the medicine thats so badly needed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

I would go 200 for something I really wanted but no more than that....20 a bean is alot


----------



## john0000 (Feb 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im not trying to start any shit, just curious as too when is it too much for some seeds. i myself would go to 200 if i wanted that and there was some testing so i know what im getting somewhat lol, guess i should just start a new thread with a poll....


just paid 215 for some top dawg jam91 ..was iffy but i think it will be worth it


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im not trying to start any shit, just curious as too when is it too much for some seeds. i myself would go to 200 if i wanted that and there was some testing so i know what im getting somewhat lol, guess i should just start a new thread with a poll....


I wouldn't mind paying that much if I had the money roll but needsomebeans is broke.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> when is it too much for seeds? no limit? just curious of your thoughts...


When it's more then $10 for a regular seed .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wish you kept your thread updated homie . missing your nug shots this year ... mind the ml per gallon too kidding kidding ...



Yes Sir! Plus no spraying during the heat of the day. Patience is a must.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 19, 2016)

My last girl of animism. My keeper.


----------



## kgp (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not trying to knock anyone making a living from these seeds but prices are all based on prohibition. How many heirloom vegetable seeds sell for 400 a ten pack? Zero.....
> I for one cannot wait until legalization pushes through and prices drop. Then everyone can have access to the medicine thats so badly needed.


How many heirloom vegetables fetch 3000 a lb?


----------



## trippnface (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not trying to knock anyone making a living from these seeds but prices are all based on prohibition. How many heirloom vegetable seeds sell for 400 a ten pack? Zero.....
> I for one cannot wait until legalization pushes through and prices drop. Then everyone can have access to the medicine thats so badly needed.


legalization won't prevent people from hoarding prized genetics though
in fact it may even make it worse. 
entire groups might decide it is in their best interest to hoard their genetics. once it becomes a true free market; competition is going to increase; not decrease. i think it is a better idea to buy genetics pre legalization  

imo


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> How many heirloom vegetables fetch 3000 a lb?


Sorry couldn't help but lol on that one...no offense to either party .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> How many heirloom vegetables fetch 3000 a lb?


None because they arent monitored by any fucking government......


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey herbies has a bunch of GGG gear ... Anyone know if their legit ... ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> How many heirloom vegetables fetch 3000 a lb?


good point! legalization will drop this number as well...


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2016)

CPK x GB 
 
She is under the 315 lec part...


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey I just ordered a pack of Diamonds & Dust...can someone posta couple pics of what you got from them..,the 50 beans for $52 for a mixed pack of Gage gear...gotta find something special in those packs I bet . Thanks for help .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

Would also be cool if anyone has popped any Good Ideas beans. They came after Diamonds and Dust but I assume they are along similar lines? I just popped 10 of them with some others


----------



## Beemo (Feb 21, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Hey herbies has a bunch of GGG gear ... Anyone know if their legit ... ?


100
and they send breeders pack sealed...


----------



## trippnface (Feb 24, 2016)

those mendobreath UV x mendodawg stuck around too long and that voice in my head got to me... so i had to buy them . my first gage pick up better do me justice  . i figure scew the thug pug stuff; i will go straight for the UV cut that is the mendobreath winner right?


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2016)

trippnface said:


> those mendobreath UV x mendodawg stuck around too long and that voice in my head got to me... so i had to buy them . my first gage pick up better do me justice  . i figure scew the thug pug stuff; i will go straight for the UV cut that is the mendobreath winner right?


I would not say forget thug pug,for the peeps that do not like ggg,but are still interested in the genetics they work with...I'd go thug pug.

But for me...
I like the original. ..and some clone only cuts.

CPK x GB 1-2-3
MB x GB 1-2-3
Cherry pie
Hellas og
Cookies'N cream 
Banana puff 1-2

Dab on'em...


----------



## trippnface (Feb 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> I would not say forget thug pug,for the peeps that do not like ggg,but are still interested in the genetics they work with...I'd go thug pug.
> 
> But for me...View attachment 3616559
> I like the original. ..and some clone only cuts.
> ...


killin it!
damn. i should have a few nice plant pics later season if all goes well lol. mendobreath crosses look to be an outdoor winner too.
i did notice thug pug crossed the UV with mendobreath male; so gromer must have the UV cut too..

regardless; i def prefer the UV as half parent of a different cross instead of a mendobreath f2 honestly. better chance to find a winner i think .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2016)

Aloha grape stomper freshly trimmed. Just put them in jars last night.

Got another set of four aloha gals to be flipped this week.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2016)

CPK x GB 7 weeks 12/12
 

MB x GB 7 weeks 12/12
 
@m4k 

Sisters by the same Mr....

1 of a short list of breeders I'll pop full packs...and always have a hard time finding a keeper.it's just to many in the packs.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2016)

Love looking at this room...


----------



## trippnface (Mar 1, 2016)

breeders packs come with 11 seeds?
thats whatsup!

* also; has anybody grown any crosses out that uses the mendodawg "horizons" male? ; instead of the mendodawg with the "4 star mendo montage male" ?

i am curious what kind of qualities the horizons male brings to the table; and how dominant or recessive it tends to be in the crosses. not too familiar with mendodawg at all; but i am thinking i want to search for the mendobreath side of things 

did find this 

"The Chemdawg OG male adds much more potency, a chem fuel aroma, and denser, calyx-stacking formations to the females. " 
hope it is more recessive honestly; dont like the look of how most chemdawg grows; and hate diesel smells... but i needed that UV....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Love looking at this room...View attachment 3620561


I want to sleep in there. Shit man, looking fucking on time as always


----------



## Beemo (Mar 1, 2016)

weediquette new episode on tonite...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> weediquette new episode on tonite...


Yeah I got a little pissed at that guy in that video....making it seem like the kids are getting so high and what should we do. fuck that, its fucking positive, its not doing any negatives.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

My kids are not sick *very fortunately* and I wouldnt bat an eyelid at giving them both cannabis, even activated. Used to like vice but its turning into SHIT just like the rest.....


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2016)

All the cats I let sample her love her. Young crowd asks if it sour diesel and the old crowd are calling it super fire.


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 3, 2016)

Crimson [email protected] day30,she smells wonderful already,like sweet and sour grape candy


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB 7 weeks 12/12
> View attachment 3620555
> 
> MB x GB 7 weeks 12/12
> ...


Show off lol looking damn good bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 3, 2016)

Anybody know anything about a cross of Sour Princess x Genius Thai ? Coming into these was a total surprise.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Crimson [email protected] day30,she smells wonderful already,like sweet and sour grape candyView attachment 3622641


these should be gettin some real colour about them too? and how is the odour?..not too loud?


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these should be gettin some real colour about them too? and how is the odour?..not too loud?


No colour yet,only 30 days into flower...the nose is very fagrant like candy.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

trimmings into liquid gold 
aspirare rosin press


----------



## trippnface (Mar 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> trimmings into liquid gold
> aspirare rosin press
> View attachment 3624856 View attachment 3624857 View attachment 3624859


<3 ROSIN


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2016)

This pheno will be sticking around for sure..
 
CPK x GB #pieburnshismouth


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> This pheno will be sticking around for sure..
> View attachment 3625995
> CPK x GB #pieburnshismouth


Man that's what I love to see....my bro still killing it as always and with the cross I wanted to see for sure. Looks amazing and can see cookies all in it. Great stuff as always


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that's what I love to see....my bro still killing it as always and with the cross I wanted to see for sure. Looks amazing and can see cookies all in it. Great stuff as always


Good to see you around....you know I'm non stop.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

gage forum back up and running


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Good to see you around....you know I'm non stop.


Yea I know bro....I'm trying to get like you fareal  hopefully I won't let anything get me off track again I'm just glad it wasn't for very long. 

Banana Puff f2 and GSOG going down soon as I get home from work


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2016)

Aloha grape stomper @ 1 week 12/12


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Good to see you around....you know I'm non stop.


24-7, 365


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3626799
> Aloha grape stomper @ 1 week 12/12


YOU are the AGS growing Goddess .


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I know bro....I'm trying to get like you fareal  hopefully I won't let anything get me off track again I'm just glad it wasn't for very long.
> 
> Banana Puff f2 and GSOG going down soon as I get home from work


still running GB?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> still running GB?


I lost the only pheno I had of Grateful Breath but still have plenty of beans so will throw those down once I get rolling more. Since I know Jose have to be scuffed or sliced by razor for better germ rate I want to be able to dedicate more time to them. These beans I'm popping I don't have to babysit over like those lol


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> This pheno will be sticking around for sure..
> View attachment 3625995
> CPK x GB #pieburnshismouth


that looks fun 
ummm those seeds may be amazing outdoors ...but you gotta come with the wife n help trim em ...lolz mmmm pie ....


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I lost the only pheno I had of Grateful Breath but still have plenty of beans so will throw those down once I get rolling more. Since I know Jose have to be scuffed or sliced by razor for better germ rate I want to be able to dedicate more time to them. These beans I'm popping I don't have to babysit over like those lol


So glad to see you back bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So glad to see you back bro


Glad to be back on with my fellow people. Now it's time to get some lovely plants growing up again


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to be back on with my fellow people. Now it's time to get some lovely plants growing up again


Heck yeah I'm about to crop and redo the grow room....everything is getting bigger from floor space to the lights lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Here a few pics of the only Grateful Breath lady I had. Stunning frosty lady with a nice kush cookies smell and taste. Top notch stuff and no hermie issues whatsoever but never heard OGKB having herm issues

Grateful Breath


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys ! Hope everybody's good ! I would love to try one of Gage Green strains, and maybe make a mother plant of it. It would be my fourth grow ever and the first time I grow regular beans. I'd really appreciate any advices and suggestions about a possible variety . 

Here's the list of strains I can get my hands on. Unfortunately, all the Grape Stomper crosses (wich seem exceptional) seem to be out of stock ....

- Foo Fighter (actually the one that interests me the most, the only one available wich has a little bit of Grape Stomper in it. What do you think about it ?)
- Gawd Dawg
- Dream Catcher
- Ad Hoc (Ghost Og in it. Straight fire for sure)
- Starlet Kush
- Classic Twist
- Blue Flame 
- Blue in Green
- Blue Dynamic
- All Blues 
- Amethyst
- Blast
- Healing Fields
- High Flyer 
- White Buzz
- Sugartown Express
- Shadow Dancer
- Rhapsody in Blue
- Orange Juice 

So, what do you guys think about those strains ? I'll be really grateful for any suggestions. Thanks in advance and sorry for the broken english


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Hey guys ! Hope everybody's good ! I would love to try one of Gage Green strains, and maybe make a mother plant of it. It would be my fourth grow ever and the first time I grow regular beans. I'd really appreciate any advices and suggestions about a possible variety .
> 
> Here's the list of strains I can get my hands on. Unfortunately, all the Grape Stomper crosses (wich seem exceptional) seem to be out of stock ....
> 
> ...


Any of them would be good to I'm telling you. Crimson Crush has Grapestomper OG in it so may be one to get if you can get but Foo Fighter is worth it @genuity can tell you about that and many many more. Every cross may not be for everyone but they have quality genetics so you will find great plants in something you get from GGG


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Hey guys ! Hope everybody's good ! I would love to try one of Gage Green strains, and maybe make a mother plant of it. It would be my fourth grow ever and the first time I grow regular beans. I'd really appreciate any advices and suggestions about a possible variety .
> 
> Here's the list of strains I can get my hands on. Unfortunately, all the Grape Stomper crosses (wich seem exceptional) seem to be out of stock ....
> 
> ...


Healing Fields


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Any of them would be good to I'm telling you. Crimson Crush has Grapestomper OG in it so may be one to get if you can get but Foo Fighter is worth it @genuity can tell you about that and many many more. Every cross may not be for everyone but they have quality genetics so you will find great plants in something you get from GGG


Thank you for your answer. Unfortunately, Crimson Crush isn't avalaible on the site I'm planning to make my order. Such a pity... that Grapestomper Og seems quite amazing too. I really got my eyes on Foo Fighter, that Forum Cookies parent intrigues me a lot ! All Blues could also be a beautiful way to finally try a Blueberry cross, wich I never tested in my life, and that Joseph male seems to have a pretty good reputation, so ... As you can see, I'm very excited about Gage Green Genetics, seems to be very serious and passionate breeding.... I guess I might wait for genuity to have some informations about that Foo Fighter 
By the way, those Grateful Breath of yours are simply magnificent 




skunkwreck said:


> Healing Fields


Thank you skunkwreck, but, if I may, could you explain why do you recommend this strain ? What is it that you like about it ?
It seems to be kind of a G13Skunk cross, wich I'm not really interested in (edit: at the moment) Seems pretty good though, and the Skunk parent could make it easy to grow. It certainly deserves a try.

Actually, living in Europe, I'm more interested in some fire US strains that you guys have on the other side of the Atlantic, like OG/Chem variants, Blueberry, Grape Ape, Sour Diesel and other things like that...


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you for your answer. Unfortunately, Crimson Crush isn't avalaible on the site I'm planning to make my order. Such a pity... that Grapestomper Og seems quite amazing too. I really got my eyes on Foo Fighter, that Forum Cookies parent intrigues me a lot ! All Blues could also be a beautiful way to finally try a Blueberry cross, wich I never tested in my life, and that Joseph male seems to have a pretty good reputation, so ... As you can see, I'm very excited about Gage Green Genetics, seems to be very serious and passionate breeding.... I guess I might wait for genuity to have some informations about that Foo Fighter
> By the way, those Grateful Breath of yours are simply magnificent
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone can help you out..,GLG is US based but ships world wide


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you for your answer. Unfortunately, Crimson Crush isn't avalaible on the site I'm planning to make my order. Such a pity... that Grapestomper Og seems quite amazing too. I really got my eyes on Foo Fighter, that Forum Cookies parent intrigues me a lot ! All Blues could also be a beautiful way to finally try a Blueberry cross, wich I never tested in my life, and that Joseph male seems to have a pretty good reputation, so ... As you can see, I'm very excited about Gage Green Genetics, seems to be very serious and passionate breeding.... I guess I might wait for genuity to have some informations about that Foo Fighter
> By the way, those Grateful Breath of yours are simply magnificent
> 
> 
> ...


Just from reviews I've read buy growers I trust...plus they can turn purple . I guess my input is pretty much speculation


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Healing Fields





Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you skunkwreck, but, if I may, could you explain why do you recommend this strain ? What is it that you like about it ?


Healing Fields. 
yield= high, hard big nugs...
smell= very tropical, like their description says, pineapple skunk... excellent flavor....
potency = 3 out of 10 its pure medicinal.. 
recommendations?= only if your lookin for cbd. if looking for potency... should be mixed with another potent concentrate in a rosin press. hmm should taste good...


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Healing Fields.
> yield= high, hard big nugs...
> smell= very tropical, like their description says, pineapple skunk... excellent flavor....
> potency = 3 out of 10 its pure medicinal..
> ...


Same from my grow of it....


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you for your answer. Unfortunately, Crimson Crush isn't avalaible on the site I'm planning to make my order. Such a pity... that Grapestomper Og seems quite amazing too. I really got my eyes on Foo Fighter, that Forum Cookies parent intrigues me a lot ! All Blues could also be a beautiful way to finally try a Blueberry cross, wich I never tested in my life, and that Joseph male seems to have a pretty good reputation, so ... As you can see, I'm very excited about Gage Green Genetics, seems to be very serious and passionate breeding.... I guess I might wait for genuity to have some informations about that Foo Fighter
> By the way, those Grateful Breath of yours are simply magnificent
> 
> 
> ...


I did not get to finish food fighter...but spliff on IG did,and it put out some nice plants..the smoke is did get was good.

All blues is good,has some blueberry mutation in the seeds...


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Healing Fields.
> yield= high, hard big nugs...
> smell= very tropical, like their description says, pineapple skunk... excellent flavor....
> potency = 3 out of 10 its pure medicinal..
> ...


I'm not for high cbd strains..,so maybe I got mixed up with the killing field's strain lol I may need to do some more research on those two strains .


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> potency = 3 out of 10 its pure medicinal..
> recommendations?= only if your lookin for cbd. if looking for potency... should be mixed with another potent concentrate in a rosin press. hmm should taste good...


Thank you all for your answers, and thank you Beemo for yours, wich makes me eliminate that Healing Fields from my list. Like Skunkwreck, I'm not really interested in high cbd strains, and that exotic smell and taste is not exactly what I'm looking for. I've never tried rosin tech, always (3 times) did BHO with my trims.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 12, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you all for your answers, and thank you Beemo for yours, wich makes me eliminate that Healing Fields from my list. Like Skunkwreck, I'm not really interested in high cbd strains, and that exotic smell and taste is not exactly what I'm looking for. I've never tried rosin tech, always (3 times) did BHO with my trims.


still running aspirare (King Louis pheno).. crowd favorite.. cant stop running... need to pop other beans...
you said something about breeding? dark horse genetics is using it to breed too.
http://www.darkhorsegenetics.com/kings-banner.html

Aspirare
yield- above average, nugs
smell- exactly like king lou... 
potency- 8 out of 10 , watchout for nap time... 
recommendations? yes


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> still running aspirare (King Louis pheno).. crowd favorite.. cant stop running... need to pop other beans...
> you said something about breeding? dark horse genetics is using it to breed too.
> http://www.darkhorsegenetics.com/kings-banner.html
> 
> ...


Beautiful frosty nugs you got there Beemo. It seems to be some kind of top shelf Og. Never tasted the King Lou Og, but I heard a lot about it. Must be very impressive. Unfortunately, can't get my hands on it .

As far as Og are concerned, what do you guys think about that Ad Hoc strain ? Would it deserve a position in your "best Og kush strains list" ? I've already tried 3 amazing Og Kush variants (Kosher Kush, Lemon Og Kush, Skywalker Kush ), but I'm convinced there's much better out there ...


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Beautiful frosty nugs you got there Beemo. It seems to be some kind of top shelf Og. Never tasted the King Lou Og, but I heard a lot about it. Must be very impressive. Unfortunately, can't get my hands on it .
> 
> As far as Og are concerned, what do you guys think about that Ad Hoc strain ? Would it deserve a position in your "best Og kush strains list" ? I've already tried 3 amazing Og Kush variants (Kosher Kush, Lemon Og Kush, Skywalker Kush ), but I'm convinced there's much better out there ...


If you can find (afghani kush x Joseph og) GGG cross....I'd get that for a try.very good plants.


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 12, 2016)

There's that Starlet Kush that seems to fit your description, it's (Pure Kush x Joseph), and it's available. 

But would you recommend this over the Foo Fighter ?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 12, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> There's that Starlet Kush that seems to fit your description, it's (Pure Kush x Joseph), and it's available.
> But would you recommend this over the Foo Fighter ?


hope this helps

http://gagegreen.org/wordpress/projects/


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> There's that Starlet Kush that seems to fit your description, it's (Pure Kush x Joseph), and it's available.
> 
> But would you recommend this over the Foo Fighter ?


Really can't compare those too as they are different spectrums of genes. I would get both cus one is your OG and one is your Cookies


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you Beemo, but I would never be bothering you guys if I didn't already read that page 10+ times. That's their official website after all  Most of the Grape Stomper crosses they made the past few years aren't available anymore, it explains why I got my eyes stucked on that Foo Fighter. But I definitely need one of Gage Green Og's ! But wich one of them will it be ? Tough question 



akhiymjames said:


> I would get both cus one is your OG and one is your Cookies


I think you just convinced me with your post ! One Og, one Cookie. That sounds pretty damn good  I think I'm decided about that Foo Fighter, but I'd still need one Og ...

Do you guys have any opinion about any of these strains : Starlet Kush (Pure Kush x Joseph) or Ad Hoc (Ghost Og x Joseph) ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

Bento de Espinosa said:


> Thank you Beemo, but I would never be bothering you guys if I didn't already read that page 10+ times. That's their official website after all  Most of the Grape Stomper crosses they made the past few years aren't available anymore, it explains why I got my eyes stucked on that Foo Fighter. But I definitely need one of Gage Green Og's ! But wich one of them will it be ? Tough question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starlet Kush has been around for a while and Ad Hoc is he new OG cross so just depends on what your looking for honestly. Ghost OG is one of the most known OG cuts and it's in a lot of crosses already so that may be one to get but the Pure Kush isn't one that many have so that may be one to go for


----------



## Bento de Espinosa (Mar 12, 2016)

I've grown Reserva Privada Strawberry Banana, which has a little bit of Ghost Og in it, but I can't really say I was able to feel any Og flavor it that, by the way, impressive strain. My instinct just tells me that Ad Hoc could be more characteristic of the Og family, but please tell me if I'm wrong.

That 91 Hollywood Pure Kush parent in Starlet Kush seems amazingly interesting though .... I think I'll do some research about it tomorrow.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 15, 2016)

precious child

cherry puff x grape stomper og

3 ladies form a pak, unfortunately broad mites hit me just prior to flip.
I got em all taken care of but the pistils were still messed up from the BM toxins that must linger in the plant.
the smells are a nice sweet hashy and perfumey


nice big open structure on all 3





.








all with nugz running the laterals


----------



## Beemo (Mar 16, 2016)

@genuity remember this???



Beemo said:


> @genuity
> heard anything about this???
> https://www.screenyourgreen.com/?utm_campaign=rollitup-q4-2015&utm_source=rollitup&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=banner1
> know your the plant sex in 2weeks guarantee?





genuity said:


> Idk man...


kaya from pacificnwroots seems to be liking it... i might have to give them a shot....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC-25aRH6uP/?taken-by=pacificnwrootz


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> @genuity remember this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I says it's good if your running hundreds of seeds at once I'll give you a great head start on it but with outer numbers I don't think it's worth it for the price but I'm sure it's great for breeders.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I says it's good if your running hundreds of seeds at once I'll give you a great head start on it but with outer numbers I don't think it's worth it for the price but I'm sure it's great for breeders.


i think $13 is worth it, imo.. unless your looking for males
while the seedlings they are still in the seedling tent, i can figure out if they need to be transplanted and go in the veg room next...
would save me a good amount of soil and soil making...

if they got this locked down... they should figure out a test for herming.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i think $13 is worth it, imo.. unless your looking for males
> while the seedlings they are still in the seedling tent, i can figure out if they need to be transplanted and go in the veg room next...
> would save me a good amount of soil and soil making...
> 
> if they got this locked down... they should figure out a test for herming.


Yea they got that price cus of so many plants. I looked it up last night as they advertise right here and I clicked on link and it's $25 per test. So like I said good for someone like breeders or someone popping hundreds of seeds at once. I do like you can cut a leaf off seedling send it in and know the sex within days of sending it. I'm in no rush to know sex of seeds since I'm not running numbers like that but it would save me extra work and transplant and medium so prolly be good for me once I'm running a lot more than I am now


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2016)

They need what the women got,,them at home pee on it sticks...= for girl & - for males...

Just squeeze some leaf juice on the stick,get a quick results.

One day

Maybe I'll just try it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> They need what the women got,,them at home pee on it sticks...= for girl & - for males...
> 
> Just squeeze some leaf juice on the stick,get a quick results.
> 
> ...


Yea a lot like that would be awesome. I'd def pay for that even if it's expensive as hell. Hell all the seeds you pop prolly would be good for you


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

Grapestomper OG seedling coming to life. Waiting for two more to come up still

 

One Banana Puff f2 will be up soon. Those some hard lil seeds


----------



## mean.green (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Grapestomper OG seedling coming to life. Waiting for two more to come up still
> 
> View attachment 3639808
> 
> One Banana Puff f2 will be up soon. Those some hard lil seeds


Where's waldo


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

mean.green said:


> Where's waldo


If you look close in center of pic you can see seedling with shell still on. It's there bro


----------



## mean.green (Mar 23, 2016)

I couldn't find Waldo, but I found his Wife. Mary Jane


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

mean.green said:


> I couldn't find Waldo, but I found his Wife. Mary Jane
> View attachment 3639813


There she is!!!!! Finally get to see what all the fuss is about with Grapestomper I'm sure it will be what I think it is especially crossed to Jo


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> There she is!!!!! Finally get to see what all the fuss is about with Grapestomper I'm sure it will be what I think it is especially crossed to Jo


Great choice... keen to see this strain grown . I know you'll do it some justice .


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2016)

CPK x GB 1-3 is some strong smoke...

MB x GB 1-3 is some strong medical type smoke..

Gsc x MB 1-2 super tastey smoke,brain ringer.

Banana puff 1-2 is candy taste,strong day time nugs..

MD x GB is in flower now..

Very happy with this run.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB 1-3 is some strong smoke...
> 
> MB x GB 1-3 is some strong medical type smoke..
> 
> ...


Cookies is killing in your garden. I like em too  after this seed run I'm doing now I'll be getting back into those Grateful Breaths. Pure fire in them. Got some crosses I wanna do with it too


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB 1-3 is some strong smoke...
> 
> MB x GB 1-3 is some strong medical type smoke..
> 
> ...


ummm...making me want to crack some CP x (CPK x GB #2) !!


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah,one more cookie run...and I'll be set..

I only got like 1 female from the 10 seeds i put down...I killed 2 of the 10,1 week into vegtook tops of 4,killed the seed plant,then the clones died, 2 of the last 4 had no side growth,so I killed them..the last 2 just show sex..1 male 1 female..


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 24, 2016)

Crimson [email protected] weeks


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2016)

For some reason, I think that is going to have hints of peach hard candies. .maybe I just need a snack


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

The Mrs picked the next grow... It's only half GGG......Grape God x White Funk by genstash...think I'm gonna run them seed to harvest under MH .


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

My boy ran a grape God x white funk
 
Leafy or he was feeding to much...but the smoke was good.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> My boy ran a grape God x white funk
> View attachment 3640987
> Leafy or he was feeding to much...but the smoke was good.


I never really thought about it till the Mrs. saw them and said that's what you're growing next...did a lil research on the parents and it seems like it ought to be an awesome cross...nice plant there thick and frosty looking... too much N will make them leafy ?


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The Mrs picked the next grow... It's only half GGG......Grape God x White Funk by genstash...think I'm gonna run them seed to harvest under MH .


if you run bloom with halides make sure to use a 4000K bulb, that's the sweet spot


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah,one more cookie run...and I'll be set..
> 
> I only got like 1 female from the 10 seeds i put down...I killed 2 of the 10,1 week into vegtook tops of 4,killed the seed plant,then the clones died, 2 of the last 4 had no side growth,so I killed them..the last 2 just show sex..1 male 1 female..


Don't believe in luck but that's just terrible, I can't imagine realizing that only ten percent of the plants you've been taking care of for at least a month turns out female. On the positive side you may have found some sweet pollen.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Don't believe in luck but that's just terrible, I can't imagine realizing that only ten percent of the plants you've been taking care of for at least a month turns out female. On the positive side you may have found some sweet pollen.


Yeah,image run some more 12/12 from seed,just way to much vigor, they out grow themselves. ..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

the gnome said:


> if you run bloom with halides make sure to use a 4000K bulb, that's the sweet spot


Mine is 4300k...getting a Plantmax 7000k MH to veg .


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

D-Cure


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2016)

Where the hell are all the pictures?

Aloha GrapeStomper 5 weeks 12/12


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

MD x GB 
 
Bland....not real lookers,not loud...not sure about these so far.

Got some all blues goig,will get pics.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Mine is 4300k...getting a Plantmax 7000k MH to veg .


that'll work. 
Ive been using the ultra sun 7500K for veg, priced nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2016)

http://hydrobuilder.com/delux-premium-metal-halide-super-veg-bulb-600w-4-200k.html
If you guys looking for a cheap 600w MH @4200k spectrum.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> MD x GB
> View attachment 3644091
> Bland....not real lookers,not loud...not sure about these so far.
> 
> Got some all blues goig,will get pics.


she lookind kind of normal i was expecting much more gorgeous pics and the smell?


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> she lookind kind of normal i was expecting much more gorgeous pics and the smell?


Me to...I was looking for bulbous type calyx, with some purp tints....and the normal frost.
I'm sure they will smoke ok,and may have lots of med properties. ...

Smells like good reggie..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> http://hydrobuilder.com/delux-premium-metal-halide-super-veg-bulb-600w-4-200k.html
> If you guys looking for a cheap 600w MH @4200k spectrum.


My 400 & 600 both are 4300k .


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Me to...I was looking for bulbous type calyx, with some purp tints....and the normal frost.
> I'm sure they will smoke ok,and may have lots of med properties. ...
> t
> Smells like good reggie..


looking at it , it remind me of a ig i was this morning a gb greenhouse grow she was looking alright b-
but when she was finish with the fade turning red purple she was looking a++

i think outdoor its where it really shine and yields like the cookie cross have grown, those outdoor where way better in taste and potency with the same soil and tea

was thinking about it but wasn't sure before this grow now i know i can be satisfied with them outdoor along some d&d , a winner for me outdoor (got some good specimen too bad i got only one female but she was delicious and give me some nice seeds,


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2016)

Animism # 8 clone . Gonna veg this one for two months


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm about 40 days into flowering a Diamonds and Dust plant. I am very happy with this plant. Only got 5 seeds, have 2 left. Wish I could get more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm about 40 days into flowering a Diamonds and Dust plant. I am very happy with this plant. Only got 5 seeds, have 2 left. Wish I could get more.


Attitude still has them in stock or they were when I looked few days ago


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Attitude still has them in stock or they were when I looked few days ago


Good lookin' out. They've got 50 packs for $50. I may scoop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Good lookin' out. They've got 50 packs for $50. I may scoop.


Shit man I thought the same thing and if I had extra cash right now I would scoop a few packs for that price.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 5, 2016)

If their other strains are this easy to work with, then their stuff may very well be worth the coin.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> http://hydrobuilder.com/delux-premium-metal-halide-super-veg-bulb-600w-4-200k.html
> If you guys looking for a cheap 600w MH @4200k spectrum.


Don't order anything from hydrobuilder. I ordered a 315 fixture from them and they sent me a defective bulb, I sent it back to them and they sent another one out. The bulb never showed up on my doorstep, so I called them a few weeks after they allegedly shipped it. They reported it lost or stolen and basically tried to accuse me of stealing it, and nothing has ever been stolen off my doorstep. After a bunch of time and hassle on the phone they sent another bulb, which was also defective. Makes me wonder if the fixture even has the philips square wave ballast in it or they're selling knock offs.

Also their communication was terrible, never got a single email with status updates, just a shipping confirmation for the original order.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 5, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Don't order anything from hydrobuilder. I ordered a 315 fixture from them and they sent me a defective bulb, I sent it back to them and they sent another one out. The bulb never showed up on my doorstep, so I called them a few weeks after they allegedly shipped it. They reported it lost or stolen and basically tried to accuse me of stealing it, and nothing has ever been stolen off my doorstep. After a bunch of time and hassle on the phone they sent another bulb, which was also defective. Makes me wonder if the fixture even has the philips square wave ballast in it or they're selling knock offs.
> 
> Also their communication was terrible, never got a single email with status updates, just a shipping confirmation for the original order.


Sorry to hear that, I have done business with them numerous times, and they were always upfront and quick with service with me.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry to hear that, I have done business with them numerous times, and they were always upfront and quick with service with me.


Last time they said they would email a shipping label I waited several days and had to call them before it was sent. I called them last Friday and they said they would email one for the second bulb. STILL haven't received that email and I'm going to call them once again for a label. That's terrible customer service. Off topic but just had to let people know.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 7, 2016)

son of a **** all the names for new hybrids are taken.
tryna come up with something for the uv mendobreath/ mendodawg X .... pugsbreath taken, would Dawgsbreath be a bitch move or what? lol. start abunch of k9 strains? retriever breath?

seen chemdobreath already taken too.... so i am coining either dawgsbreath or mendo-chemdo.... *REFERENCED* lol.... i got 5 up though; and 5 more comin up; so soon they will be gloriously established.. one has some nice purple going on already; will def snap a pic when it gets bigger . noticed some minimal trichome precursor on some as well; cant hurt!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2016)

trippnface said:


> son of a **** all the names for new hybrids are taken.
> tryna come up with something for the uv mendobreath/ mendodawg X .... pugsbreath taken, would Dawgsbreath be a bitch move or what? lol. start abunch of k9 strains? retriever breath?
> 
> seen chemdobreath already taken too.... so i am coining either dawgsbreath or mendo-chemdo.... *REFERENCED* lol.... i got 5 up though; and 5 more comin up; so soon they will be gloriously established.. one has some nice purple going on already; will def snap a pic when it gets bigger . noticed some minimal trichome precursor on some as well; cant hurt!


Spectacular


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Banana Puff f2


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's a little Cherry Puff f2 frost.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 22, 2016)

(3) duende mutants...


----------



## Beemo (Apr 22, 2016)

time to make some liquid gold with aspi


----------



## trippnface (Apr 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> time to make some liquid gold with aspi
> View attachment 3663469


melt melt melt


----------



## trippnface (Apr 26, 2016)

so i found one hermie in the mendobreath x mendodawg so far; 1 nice female; 1 male; 2 other females ; and waiting on more to show... hope there was only 1 herm; and these are outdoor starts so no indoor jankyness.. was a REAL hermie; lol. 

all my march starts started flowering as well; caught it early though. 
so far though; the structure of the cement shoes plants is far better than the mendobreath cross as well. generally much stronger; more vigor. 
BUT the mendobreath crosses show early frost on some. only time will tell. 

super purple on some of them a well already; pretty cool....hopefully one bleeds hardcore purps so i can make that psychedelic rosin


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

All blues

She is reaching for the dry rack,with such a loud Berry 4x nose..
 

Mmmm,her sister is a fat hog.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2016)

iv been wondering bout that all blues...


----------



## Beemo (Apr 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> All blues
> She is reaching for the dry rack,with such a loud Berry 4x nose..
> View attachment 3666852
> Mmmm,her sister is a fat hog.....


damm.... looking good as always...
ggg has FIRE period.... i mean J tha tool to tha haters'....

the frost on the duende is starting to take off!...... looks like another keeper from ggg
pics later tonight...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey @genuity you got any Duende f2s or Grape Puff f2s? Always wanted to try that one but they never came back with it until Duende came and those were snatched fast

@Beemo look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

This is her sister 
 
Will get better pics,she is all funk & massive. ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm.... looking good as always...
> ggg has FIRE period.... i mean J tha tool to tha haters'....
> 
> the frost on the duende is starting to take off!...... looks like another keeper from ggg
> pics later tonight...


take your weak shot faggot. not my fault the head of ggg is rotten.i just tell it how it is.if there wasnt fire to be found i wouldnt be in the thread. last thing i am is a hater....like u seem to be, get off my dick!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2016)

man shes chunky! u getting the berries on her as well?


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

More of a dull musky/funky berries. ..not loud at all,may change as it drys
 
 
More of a mutant smell.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> More of a dull musky/funky berries. ..not loud at all,may change as it drys
> View attachment 3667679
> View attachment 3667680
> More of a mutant smell.


Damn She almost large as the smartpot!! She really fat like a big bud

In a sog setup She would be wonderful


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> More of a dull musky/funky berries. ..not loud at all,may change as it drys
> View attachment 3667679
> View attachment 3667680
> More of a mutant smell.


I bet that will smoke good and it looks good..ky


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2016)

mutant smell lol its all bout the smoke anyways. nice porn as usual...


----------



## Beemo (Apr 29, 2016)

your shit always looking dank @genuity
duende


----------



## Beemo (Apr 29, 2016)

wish rollitup had a private thread section.... where only the people you invite can see your thread...
just liked the first gage green forum, where there was a password protected tester thread... that shit was awesome...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

if im really hated in here, like this post and ill stop coming in here,period!

just 2 likes will do it....


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's a little cherry puff f2 still plugging along.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

you getting any kind of lime citrus on her?


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 30, 2016)

She kinda smells like rotten cantaloupe. She still has a ways to go but im looking forward to sampling her.


----------



## deeproots74 (Apr 30, 2016)

I like this thread Oregon Elite Seeds is gonna be doing a Gage Green drop next week I think I'm gonna get me some from this breeder. They seem to be a pretty solid group of breeders that Joseph cross sounds insane


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

looking to grab some foo fighter tomorrow then popping a few as soon as they drop


----------



## Steelsurgeon (May 1, 2016)

Have any of y'all had any luck with the mixed packs they do? Where you don't know what they are. I came so close to buying a pack once but decided to go with a more sure thing


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Have any of y'all had any luck with the mixed packs they do? Where you don't know what they are. I came so close to buying a pack once but decided to go with a more sure thing


If I was going to grow any plant I would wount to know what I was growing.Even if I had to pay trippel the price,you could get a strain that gos12 -14 weeks.but that's just me..ky


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Have any of y'all had any luck with the mixed packs they do? Where you don't know what they are. I came so close to buying a pack once but decided to go with a more sure thing


Seen lots of good plants out of them,some long flowering,some short...


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Have any of y'all had any luck with the mixed packs they do? Where you don't know what they are. I came so close to buying a pack once but decided to go with a more sure thing


I gotta pack of D n D...popped 6...will tell you more in a couple months or so .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I gotta pack of D n D...popped 6...will tell you more in a couple months or so .


If Attitude still has them in stock in few week gonna grab a pack, Ive seen a few nice plants come out of Good Ideas Mixed gems so far. D&D is too much of a good deal to pass up imo


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 4, 2016)

There's no doubt that there are definitely keepers in there if you look. I'm excited to see the finds! Best wishes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ky man said:


> If I was going to grow any plant I would wount to know what I was growing.Even if I had to pay trippel the price,you could get a strain that gos12 -14 weeks.but that's just me..ky


If you're somewhere you can grow 24/7/365 days the flowering times don't matter. They come from excellent genetics so there definitely some great finds in there.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2016)

Love the D n D but just don't like the fact you don't completely know the genetics. I would grow them just for surprise but sucks not knowing well that's just me cus I'm a cultivar info junkie lol


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Love the D n D but just don't like the fact you don't completely know the genetics. I would grow them just for surprise but sucks not knowing well that's just me cus I'm a cultivar info junkie lol


I agree! I love to know the characteristics that the babies could potentially have. But in a few cases I got whole packs that didn't represent the descriptions at all. (Cali Connections and TGA Subcool Seeds) But some companies are straight up spot on on the descriptions and it really makes me excited for growing AND the process of purchasing it.

Not sure how to stop buying seeds...


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If Attitude still has them in stock in few week gonna grab a pack, Ive seen a few nice plants come out of Good Ideas Mixed gems so far. D&D is too much of a good deal to pass up imo


Yeah I thought so too...50 seeds for $52 plus they gave me another 5 pk of them as freebies so I had 55 in all lol


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2016)

I remember buying Reserva privada connoisseur mix..found some pure winners.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 4, 2016)

I have been out of the game for two plus years. I have unopened packs of some cool Gage releases from a few years back. A few OB Ripper, and all those generation drops.

I actually want to run some pollen chucks I did crossing LA Haze x Sun Maiden, LA Haze F2s, OB Ripper x Sun Maiden, etc. I'm going insane thinking about things. This is so much fun.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I remember buying Reserva privada connoisseur mix..found some pure winners.


That's what I'm hoping to find..something nice just not wanting to hit a 18 weeker...whew


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been out of the game for two plus years. I have unopened packs of some cool Gage releases from a few years back. A few OB Ripper, and all those generation drops.
> 
> I actually want to run some pollen chucks I did crossing LA Haze x Sun Maiden, LA Haze F2s, OB Ripper x Sun Maiden, etc. I'm going insane thinking about things. This is so much fun.


Say you got some OB Ripper beans...if/when you f2 them ahh let a person know...we can do some horse trading.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Never get into the SE Asian Landraces then, 18 weeks is just part of it


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2016)

Ob ripper x sun maiden. ....wow


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Say you got some OB Ripper beans...if/when you f2 them ahh let a person know...we can do some horse trading.


I loved this strain from the one pack I ran. My buddy Myco also ran just a few from the same pack and I know he feels the same way! I'll definitely remember ya!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Ob ripper x sun maiden. ....wow


Incestuous GS work! Hahahaha!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I loved this strain from the one pack I ran. My buddy Myco also ran just a few from the same pack and I know he feels the same way! I'll definitely remember ya!


Hell think of me I want some OB Ripper and crosses. Hell I didn't think anyone had them anymore. Wish GGG would release them again


----------



## madininagyal (May 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> I remember buying Reserva privada connoisseur mix..found some pure winners.


This one was epic too bad they are out of stock
since they was having fire

Edit: they are in stock at DNA Web site but I don't like to order seed from Amsterdam and also heard that they dont send stealth package


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 7, 2016)

I'm sorry to bring this up......I've been reading the "old" Gage thread from the start, since I wasn't around then and I wanted to catch up. I just want to say that the thread is the most hilariously passionate insanathon I've ever come across. It's full of characters that are so entertaining. I can't stop reading it.

Those of you who know me, or remember me, hopefully recall myself being a laid back person. The first thing I thought of while reading the informative slugfest, was that you guys are the coolest, most passionate, intelligent, insane, mentally ill, funny, etc., people ever. I love you guys for bringing smiles back to my face. I haven't felt so much like myself in the over two years that I've been gone from this art. I don't know why I'm posting this up but I felt compelled to. The intensity we feel for this medicine and the manner in which we go about cultivating it is truly a beautiful thing.

I'm not going to get all overly deep on you here. I just want to pass on my respects to all of you. Everyone of you inspires me in your own way. I'm only on like page 55 out of 420. I can't wait to read it all. It feels so wonderful to be home again. You guys are truly my family. On to page 56. Wowie-wow-wow.


----------



## m4k (May 8, 2016)

Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better? 

I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up......I've been reading the "old" Gage thread from the start, since I wasn't around then and I wanted to catch up. I just want to say that the thread is the most hilariously passionate insanathon I've ever come across. It's full of characters that are so entertaining. I can't stop reading it.
> 
> Those of you who know me, or remember me, hopefully recall myself being a laid back person. The first thing I thought of while reading the informative slugfest, was that you guys are the coolest, most passionate, intelligent, insane, mentally ill, funny, etc., people ever. I love you guys for bringing smiles back to my face. I haven't felt so much like myself in the over two years that I've been gone from this art. I don't know why I'm posting this up but I felt compelled to. The intensity we feel for this medicine and the manner in which we go about cultivating it is truly a beautiful thing.
> 
> I'm not going to get all overly deep on you here. I just want to pass on my respects to all of you. Everyone of you inspires me in your own way. I'm only on like page 55 out of 420. I can't wait to read it all. It feels so wonderful to be home again. You guys are truly my family. On to page 56. Wowie-wow-wow.


Love the positivity Gandalf.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


Glad to see you over here bro. I know you don't slide through much but GGG is represented superb by @genuity and many others two but he def allows us to experience some stuff lots aren't able to get. You should really pop through here a lil more man people love the gear and you should think of revisiting some old classics if you have the same parent stock and some new mashups. Get some testers to these peeps would love to see some new gear


----------



## Crab Pot (May 8, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up......I've been reading the "old" Gage thread from the start, since I wasn't around then and I wanted to catch up. I just want to say that the thread is the most hilariously passionate insanathon I've ever come across. It's full of characters that are so entertaining. I can't stop reading it.
> 
> Those of you who know me, or remember me, hopefully recall myself being a laid back person. The first thing I thought of while reading the informative slugfest, was that you guys are the coolest, most passionate, intelligent, insane, mentally ill, funny, etc., people ever. I love you guys for bringing smiles back to my face. I haven't felt so much like myself in the over two years that I've been gone from this art. I don't know why I'm posting this up but I felt compelled to. The intensity we feel for this medicine and the manner in which we go about cultivating it is truly a beautiful thing.
> 
> I'm not going to get all overly deep on you here. I just want to pass on my respects to all of you. Everyone of you inspires me in your own way. I'm only on like page 55 out of 420. I can't wait to read it all. It feels so wonderful to be home again. You guys are truly my family. On to page 56. Wowie-wow-wow.


Glad you brought up the old thread, do you have a link? I recently scored my first pack from gage, grape stomper X grape stomper og and would also love to read the old thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 8, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Glad you brought up the old thread, do you have a link? I recently scored my first pack from gage, grape stomper X grape stomper og and would also love to read the old thread.



Proceed with caution. Hahahaha. Just playing. Passion is high in there at points. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-info-thread.823732/


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Glad you brought up the old thread, do you have a link? I recently scored my first pack from gage, grape stomper X grape stomper og and would also love to read the old thread.


From where ?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets getw a conversation going.


Revisit some of the older strains would be very nice. I can make a quick list if you'd like .
Better yet just let me get a clone of Grapestomper (JoJo's cut)


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


Add more $100 packs,revisit some chem cuts & or sour D
Even some skunk crosses. ...mmmm
Banana puff crosses (GB solo)

Turkey melt,on rye bread..with lots of greens..& evoo


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


Bruce banner, more Pakistan citralah kush crosses and Cali mist revisited . Chem Three X jo would be nice.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


D-cure and some old grapestomper cross back again


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2016)

Add wifi to the list.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

Wouldn't some original blue moonshine crosses added to that list also


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Add more $100 packs,revisit some chem cuts & or sour D
> Even some skunk crosses. ...mmmm
> Banana puff crosses (GB solo)
> 
> Turkey melt,on rye bread..with lots of greens..& evoo


I know right cause my stupid ass is poised to pull the trigger on 5 pks of GGG that equals up to about $937....the Mrs. and I are still debating the necessity of such a purchase when I can get cheaper beans but she still hasn't grasped the method behind my madness lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> D-cure and some old grapestomper cross back again


Yessir I love that D-Cure...had to f2 mine.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 8, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


Stomper for sure.


----------



## Crab Pot (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> From where ?


Greenline. He put up five packs and on Instagram about two weeks ago. They went fast!


----------



## Crab Pot (May 10, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Proceed with caution. Hahahaha. Just playing. Passion is high in there at points.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-info-thread.823732/


lol.. It's all about the passion Thanks, 420 pages of bliss!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Greenline. He put up five packs and on Instagram about two weeks ago. They went fast!


Cool I didn't think they made them anymore...sure they are the real deal ? Breeders packs ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool I didn't think they made them anymore...sure they are the real deal ? Breeders packs ?


They were prolly an old pack that was being held on to. Haven't seen anything about a drop of something old like that. They do have some new crosses out with a White Mandala male. Wonder what's they about?


----------



## Crab Pot (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool I didn't think they made them anymore...sure they are the real deal ? Breeders packs ?


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They were prolly an old pack that was being held on to. Haven't seen anything about a drop of something old like that. They do have some new crosses out with a White Mandala male. Wonder what's they about?


I have some lemon G x white shark mandela.

@m4k what's up with this cross?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> View attachment 3678186 View attachment 3678188


Aww damn well shut me up lol wasn't that cross supposed to be Bright Moments?? I wonder why they selling it as Breeder Stash now


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have some lemon G x white shark mandela.
> 
> @m4k what's up with this cross?


Yea I've seen the White Shark and White Mandala male used in new crosses being sold over at greatlakesgenetics


----------



## Crab Pot (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww damn well shut me up lol wasn't that cross supposed to be a right Moments?? I wonder why they selling it as Breeder Stash now


Yea what's up with that? Marketing? Anyhoo, happy to get my dirty paws on them, whatever they want to call them.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Yea what's up with that? Marketing? Anyhoo, happy to get my dirty paws on them, whatever they want to call them.


Wanna sell them ? Or half the pack...real talk !


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww damn well shut me up lol wasn't that cross supposed to be Bright Moments?? I wonder why they selling it as Breeder Stash now


Yes most definitely was once named Bright Moments...that's where the Frost Boss pheno came from.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> View attachment 3678186 View attachment 3678188


$250 a pk you the man but hell I'd of paid it too .

Edit : Great score by the way


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They were prolly an old pack that was being held on to. Haven't seen anything about a drop of something old like that. They do have some new crosses out with a White Mandala male. Wonder what's they about?


They are...it's packs he's holding back and every year or so they put up a few packs for sale at outrageous prices...those were what was put out for 2016 plus a few others Grape Puff x GSOG an so on.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They are...it's packs he's holding back and every year or so they put up a few packs for sale at outrageous prices...those were what was put out for 2016 plus a few others Grape Puff x GSOG an so on.


Yea I know they are releasing a lot of stuff under that Breeders Stash label which allows them to change that hefty price for the beans I just don't get why they weren't called Bright Moments which is what they are by lineage but I guess you can't call them Bright Moments if you expect to get $250 for them


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww damn well shut me up lol wasn't that cross supposed to be Bright Moments?? I wonder why they selling it as Breeder Stash now


Would not be surprised if all the old cross with stomper become Breeder's stash...


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Would not be surprised if all the old cross with stomper become Breeder's stash...


As much as people ask for it,I'd say so....


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> As much as people ask for it,I'd say so....


It's hard I was having 2 packs for 160$ in the time now I have to pay 250$ for 1 I know it's very good stuff but they should be around 100$ like the other old strain imo


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Let them bitches drop again and see if I don't snag a pack .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Didn't want to speak to soon but 2/2 on Grapestomper OG I popped about a week or so ago. Glad they came right up this time don't know what the hell happened last time but the show is on the road. Just let me get one female from these that's it. Both look great will updated with pics when further along


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't want to speak to soon but 2/2 on Grapestomper OG I popped about a week or so ago. Glad they came right up this time don't know what the hell happened last time but the show is on the road. Just let me get one female from these that's it. Both look great will updated with pics when further along


Plz do your pale skinned brother would like some f2's if ya feel me lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Plz do your pale skinned brother would like some f2's if ya feel me lol


Bro I told you I have some f2s of that Grapestomper OG already for you. Made by another member off another forum. What I'm running are original f1 but I'm hoping to get a female of these two as that's the last of them. If I do get male and female I'll f2 again for me and others but I'm gonna pop some of the f2s I have and make an IX with a female from these two f1 beans hopefully


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I told you I have some f2s of that Grapestomper OG already for you. Made by another member off another forum. What I'm running are original f1 but I'm hoping to get a female of these two as that's the last of them. If I do get male and female I'll f2 again for me and others but I'm gonna pop some of the f2s I have and make an IX with a female from these two f1 beans hopefully


My bad I forgot you already told me that...might need to cut back on my smoking lol


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I told you I have some f2s of that Grapestomper OG already for you. Made by another member off another forum. What I'm running are original f1 but I'm hoping to get a female of these two as that's the last of them. If I do get male and female I'll f2 again for me and others but I'm gonna pop some of the f2s I have and make an IX with a female from these two f1 beans hopefully


Don't forget me..ky LOL


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I told you I have some f2s of that Grapestomper OG already for you. Made by another member off another forum. What I'm running are original f1 but I'm hoping to get a female of these two as that's the last of them. If I do get male and female I'll f2 again for me and others but I'm gonna pop some of the f2s I have and make an IX with a female from these two f1 beans hopefully


Mine are.the same f2 as you


----------



## Beemo (May 11, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


let bygones be bygones and sends some new drops to tdt/ngr again....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> let bygones be bygones and sends some new drops to tdt/ngr again....


I still love TDT but screw em, GGG seems like it's been expanding it's presence and can be found on a variety of legit US banks just as good or better than TDT IMO.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I still love TDT but screw em, GGG seems like it's been expanding it's presence and can be found on a variety of legit US banks just as good or better than TDT IMO.


They are dropping a lot of the new gear at greatlakesgenetics and greenline. Just wish everything wasn't so damn expensive now lol but I'll grab what I really want still. Grape Puff they should do those again


----------



## mycomaster (May 11, 2016)

m4k said:


> Glad to see the Rollitup family alive and well! What can we do to make things better?
> 
> I would love to update the family with new beans! Lets get a conversation going.


O.B. Ripper!


----------



## Beemo (May 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I still love TDT but screw em, GGG seems like it's been expanding it's presence and can be found on a variety of legit US banks just as good or better than TDT IMO.


why would i screw em??? finding nothing but gems from the TDT...
dont have to worry about auctions like greenline/svoc/greatlakes...
i know whats in stock for sure... not no,,, please pick second choice like sourpatch/svoc and other banks that have mail in orders......
sin mints, aspirare, lee roy... pics in order... all from tdt


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

Look f'in great! Wow.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why would i screw em??? finding nothing but gems from the TDT...
> dont have to worry about auctions like greenline/svoc/greatlakes...
> i know whats in stock for sure... not no,,, please pick second choice like sourpatch/svoc and other banks that have mail in orders......
> sin mints, aspirare, lee roy... pics in order... all from tdt
> View attachment 3679023 View attachment 3679025 View attachment 3679026


He said screw up cus they don't so international anymore lol can't order so I feel him. I love them my first USA order and will continue to do plenty business with them. Sad they lost GGG tho got my Grapestomper OG from them when I first found NGR it was my first order. I'm just waiting on more SinMints lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He said screw up cus they don't so international anymore lol can't order so I feel him. I love them my first USA order and will continue to do plenty business with them. Sad they lost GGG tho got my Grapestomper OG from them when I first found NGR it was my first order. I'm just waiting on more SinMints lol


Naw I'm in Midwest US but just sayin there's many more US based options. Not all are auctions. Still got love for TDT.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Naw I'm in Midwest US but just sayin there's many more US based options. Not all are auctions. Still got love for TDT.


Aww shit I be getting you and Jah mixed up lol my bad but yea your right about lots of options now. So glad we don't have to depend on beans coming from across the pond anymore


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww shit I be getting you and Jah mixed up lol my bad but yea your right about lots of options now. So glad we don't have to depend on beans coming from across the pond anymore


I can't tell you guys how much things have advanced in so many ways in just 2 years. I feel like I've been beamed into the future. I never thought two years ago we'd be able to do this with gear. It's beyond cool. All people have to do is continue to be discreet and NOT be loud about things unecessarally.


----------



## Beemo (May 11, 2016)

aspirare (king lou pheno)


----------



## Beemo (May 11, 2016)

duende


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

There you go. Looks yummy. I love weed. What a beautiful group.


----------



## daybreaker (May 12, 2016)

A couple years back been awhile,after all the REAL seeds were pillaged from every website from San Francisco to Thailand,grew some Mindscape and Daybreaker.Ob Ripper and any stompers are a must to bring back.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww shit I be getting you and Jah mixed up lol my bad but yea your right about lots of options now. So glad we don't have to depend on beans coming from across the pond anymore


Yeah Jah's from the great north I think lol. It is a shame TDT doesn't do int'l shipping anymore tho since they get nice drops like Sin City and what not.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why would i screw em??? finding nothing but gems from the TDT...
> dont have to worry about auctions like greenline/svoc/greatlakes...
> i know whats in stock for sure... not no,,, please pick second choice like sourpatch/svoc and other banks that have mail in orders......
> sin mints, aspirare, lee roy... pics in order... all from tdt
> View attachment 3679023 View attachment 3679025 View attachment 3679026


Send all that dried bud to me,you don't need it,it mite make you sick and I will take it to help you out..LOL LOL ,,,KY..ps..that dos look good but I like that first picter the best


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He said screw up cus they don't so international anymore lol can't order so I feel him. I love them my first USA order and will continue to do plenty business with them. Sad they lost GGG tho got my Grapestomper OG from them when I first found NGR it was my first order. I'm just waiting on more SinMints lol


THAT grapestomper I have heard good things about it,what is it like and how long dos it take to flower and how indca is it,,thank you,,ky..did you make seeds with yours?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> THAT grapestomper I have heard good things about it,what is it like and how long dos it take to flower and how indca is it,,thank you,,ky..did you make seeds with yours?


I haven't ran it yet I just got the last two seeds I have of it to pop and sprout so this will be first run hopefully if I get a female but have f2s so if the f1 doesn't produce a female I'm sure the f2s will


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

Loving the smell on the Aloha Grape Stomper.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't ran it yet I just got the last two seeds I have of it to pop and sprout so this will be first run hopefully if I get a female but have f2s so if the f1 doesn't produce a female I'm sure the f2s will


PLEASE post picters of that when you run it so I can look at it if you don't mind and thank you for the response.be back in a few I got to go feed my hungery gut..LOL ky


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> PLEASE post picters of that when you run it so I can look at it if you don't mind and thank you for the response.be back in a few I got to go feed my hungery gut..LOL ky


Oh yea bro everything I grow always get shown in the proper thread for people wanting info. It helps us all but I feel you on the food. I'm at a Peruvian Chicken place right now for some pollo a la brasa rotisserie chicken. So hungry lol


----------



## Crab Pot (May 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Wanna sell them ? Or half the pack...real talk !


Greenline is auctioning off a pack or two today on IG. Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper og... Hit him up!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Greenline is auctioning off a pack or two today on IG. Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper og... Hit him up!


Yea key word is auctioning lol highest bidder will get them. He's found out he can hold beans like that and then auction them off for big bucks. I'm sure he pays for the stock so he can do what he wants but when people have opportunity to take advantage lots do and that's one of the cases.


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea key word is auctioning lol highest bidder will get them. He's found out he can hold beans like that and then auction them off for big bucks. I'm sure he pays for the stock so he can do what he wants but when people have opportunity to take advantage lots do and that's one of the cases.


Hé do it 4 the people not the money... Lol 
This greedy bitch


----------



## Crab Pot (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea key word is auctioning lol highest bidder will get them. He's found out he can hold beans like that and then auction them off for big bucks. I'm sure he pays for the stock so he can do what he wants but when people have opportunity to take advantage lots do and that's one of the cases.


 Greenline also said he won't be representing gage any longer. They kicked him off the sales team for carrying thug pug... lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

Yea greedylineorganics took them down. I guess gage got word of what he was doing...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Greenline also said he won't be representing gage any longer. They kicked him off the sales team for carrying thug pug... lol


I doubt it's cus they carry Thug Pug hats what he may be saying but holding on to packs and then auctioning off like that prolly doesn't sit well with GGG same when thedankteam was charging more for regular $100 packs. People know how lots go crazy over GGG beans so hey take advantage. I may have to give some money to a bro of mines in a medical or legal state so I can't get the beans straight from Gage of their site. They won't ship to non med/legal states


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea greedylineorganics took them down. I guess gage got word of what he was doing...


I don't think he ever got them was supposed to get them last week but I'm sure they heard what he was doing and stopped that. I may have to get me up some bands and start selling beans. I know I could do better than lots of these folks. No need to be auctioning packs off if you have gear people want they will buy


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

The 2 plants top left are Aloha Grape Stomper
 

And also these 2 ladies


----------



## churtmunk (May 13, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Greenline is auctioning off a pack or two today on IG. Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper og... Hit him up!


got a link? Curious to see how much they're going for


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think he ever got them was supposed to get them last week but I'm sure they heard what he was doing and stopped that. I may have to get me up some bands and start selling beans. I know I could do better than lots of these folks. No need to be auctioning packs off if you have gear people want they will buy


Shit, even better make some and give them away. I understand needing to eat, but not being greedy


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No need to be auctioning packs off if you have gear people want they will buy


you dont see distributors like footlocker or finish line marking up set prices on Jordans, when they know they can sell it for more....
instead they just make you wait in ridiculous lines


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2016)

left cherry jo aka 10
Right clone of my aloha grapestomper cut

I will be flipping in a week.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> got a link? Curious to see how much they're going for


Greedylineorganics said its a silent auction. I'll never spend money on that site again. Dude is to fuxking cocky to be a business man.


----------



## churtmunk (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Greedylineorganics said its a silent auction. I'll never spend money on that site again. Dude is to fuxking cocky to be a business man. View attachment 3680662


Thanks. for whatever reason I couldn't see that post on my comp but can on my phone. Silent eh?

Also.. dude definitely came of a bit of a dick. Sent an email asking for the link and his response was quite terse. I get that he's wound up at the moment about "instagram rats" and "but hurt little bitches", but that shouldn't effect someones customer service. I'm always extremely polite in my inquiries and interactions and I buy a lot of beans, but highly doubt I'll be purchasing from greenline. Was going to buy that pack and make a shit ton of F2s but fuck it.

Edit: To be fare I will note that I received another email apologizing for coming across as "terse" after I emailed back. Seems to be a bit frustrated that the first post was removed because it was reported.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Thanks. for whatever reason I couldn't see that post on my comp but can on my phone. Silent eh?
> 
> Also.. dude is definitely a bit of a dick. Sent an email asking for the link and his response was quite terse


That's why he won't receive another dollar of my money. A business man don't talk to potential customers like that. Plus he don't worry about outside shit. Dude is beyond a dick. He's a greedy attention whore. He talked all that shit about IHG but still have some of their products on the site. Go figure


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why he won't receive another dollar of my money. A business man don't talk to potential customers like that. Plus he don't worry about outside shit. Dude is beyond a dick. He's a greedy attention whore. He talked all that shit about IHG but still have some of their products on the site. Go figure


Made my last order with him for some thug pug also I don't think he will sell new thug pug after again


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I doubt it's cus they carry Thug Pug hats what he may be saying but holding on to packs and then auctioning off like that prolly doesn't sit well with GGG same when thedankteam was charging more for regular $100 packs. People know how lots go crazy over GGG beans so hey take advantage. I may have to give some money to a bro of mines in a medical or legal state so I can't get the beans straight from Gage of their site. They won't ship to non med/legal states


Go to a cannabis cup or have someone that's going grab you some gear. Gage and many others were at the MI cup last year. Great deals to be had at those cups!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Go to a cannabis cup or have someone that's going grab you some gear. Gage and many others were at the MI cup last year. Great deals to be had at those cups!


I wanna go to the one in your state bad. I may have to send some bread to you if you go the cups are where it's at for beans def


----------



## churtmunk (May 13, 2016)

@st0wandgrow that's good to know. I've got my tickets to the cup next month. @akhiymjames if stow isn't going hit me up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I wanna go to the one in your state bad. I may have to send some bread to you if you go the cups are where it's at for beans def


It's card holders only this year was what I heard.




churtmunk said:


> @st0wandgrow that's good to know. I've got my tickets to the cup next month. @akhiymjames if stow isn't going hit me up.


Oh yeah! Usually about 1/2 the price you see them listed on seed banks.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's card holders only this year was what I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea says it right on the High Times cup site. Only other way without a card is to buy a booth. I may to see if some of my fam is living in MI so I can get me a card so I can attend all medical cups. Seems like those are the better ones


----------



## Crab Pot (May 13, 2016)

Seed Vault just dropped a bunch of breeders stash beans including grape stomper X grape stomper og. Better hurry.. only a few packs of each. $299 ouch


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Seed Vault just dropped a bunch of breeders stash beans including grape stomper X grape stomper og. Better hurry.. only a few packs of each. $299 ouch


Wow no Breeders Stash costs that much anywhere. Man these IG banks really know how to get over on people smdh. So sad and people will talk about you cus you don't want to spend that kinda money on beans. For all that money might as well find someone with legit elite cuts and pay for those instead. It's not GGG fault tho it's these dudes who runs these banks and knowing the hype some breeders have especially over gear made with gear that's rare. I swear seeing people getting raped for Grateful Breath crosses has me wanting to make some to give away to good members here. I know those are auctions but those seeds aren't even close to that retail it's sad and the breeder not even getting any of that markup. Let's see how long SVOC carry GGG gear charging that


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow no Breeders Stash costs that much anywhere. Man these IG banks really know how to get over on people smdh. So sad and people will talk about you cus you don't want to spend that kinda money on beans. For all that money might as well find someone with legit elite cuts and pay for those instead. It's not GGG fault tho it's these dudes who runs these banks and knowing the hype some breeders have especially over gear made with gear that's rare. I swear seeing people getting raped for Grateful Breath crosses has me wanting to make some to give away to good members here. I know those are auctions but those seeds aren't even close to that retail it's sad and the breeder not even getting any of that markup. Let's see how long SVOC carry GGG gear charging that


Fuck those greedy motherfuckers. Money grubbing bullshit is what that is.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I wanna go to the one in your state bad. I may have to send some bread to you if you go the cups are where it's at for beans def


I'll let you know in the next few days if I'm going. Gotta shit or get off the pot here soon. I dont mind doing that at all. If not it sounds like @churtmunk got you covered. Might have to send him with some cash myself if I don't go! lol


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2016)

My second and last run of this pheno of animism. I got a shit ton of f2 beans so it's easy to let her go.


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3682626 My second and last run of this pheno of animism. I got a shit ton of f2 beans so it's easy to let her go.


your animism pics are great bro, certainly on the wishlist for future consideration, any chance you will run a journal so we can find those dank pics all in 1 place?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3682626 My second and last run of this pheno of animism. I got a shit ton of f2 beans so it's easy to let her go.


She looks very cookie dom she wasn't a really good keeper? Prolly find something better in the f2 especially with cookies.


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> your animism pics are great bro, certainly on the wishlist for future consideration, any chance you will run a journal so we can find those dank pics all in 1 place?


 maybe. I was thinking about it . I got some chucks I will be doing soon.


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She looks very cookie dom she wasn't a really good keeper? Prolly find something better in the f2 especially with cookies.


No she is great. Well worth f2ing and keeping but animism # 4 is the keeper pheno. I do good on female to male ratios 6/8 females. I wish I can grow them all at once but I only want one mother to play with.


----------



## Joedank (May 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if im really hated in here, like this post and ill stop coming in here,period!
> 
> just 2 likes will do it....


i hate your avatar . it was a pic like that , that busted orgnkid  but i love your insight , we all have bad days ...
i want that sofisticated lady from GGG yummmm


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i hate your avatar . it was a pic like that , that busted orgnkid  but i love your insight , we all have bad days ...
> i want that sofisticated lady from GGG yummmm


i for sure thought id get the likes needed to bounce lol i love the avatar n keep it as a goal of mine  i try to be the guy that walks away from shots, its so hard! when keeping it real goes wrong ......






love the info you be posting too. that cal/phos is staking my ladies for me lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Grapestomper OG seedlings


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2016)

duende


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

Mmmmm..


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2016)

Next to hit soil.....
 

Have some tester on the way,I wonder what they gonna be.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Next to hit soil.....
> View attachment 3687404
> 
> Have some tester on the way,I wonder what they gonna be.


Im straight jealous bro


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2016)

sin mints got me hooked on gsc....
now its gage's gsc turn.... hmmmm,,,, what to pick????

forum gsc x mendo dawg
forum gsc x mendo breath
forum gsc x joseph
forum gsc x sharon stone chem king


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints got me hooked on gsc....
> now its gage's gsc turn.... hmmmm,,,, what to pick????
> 
> forum gsc x mendo dawg
> ...


Wow........gsc x mendobreath & fortune teller & gsc x ssck is some badass crosses.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Wow........gsc x mendobreath & fortune teller & gsc x ssck is some badass crosses.


Yep and they come with a price tag to match.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2016)

aspirare (king lou pheno)


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2016)

everything besides aspi is changin colors...
left-extreme cream; top right-cherry alien; bottom right duende


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2016)

Bringing the heat....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> aspirare (king lou pheno)
> View attachment 3688423 View attachment 3688424 View attachment 3688425


Man that is one of the best OG hybrid phenos I've seen. That looks straight OG. Awesome find I knew you had this already but can't remember pics like this showing her whole glory lol garden killing bro


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUI7mrvCtsyK8TFeomaWUSg


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

duende 
cant really tell by pics, but lower nugs has a greasy look...
last pic has cherry alien in the background


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2016)

Can not wait to get my room back on the gagegreen kick...

The duende looks delicious


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

GGG, Bodhi, Sin City and Genstash is the majority of what I run with others mixed in. 

Headway is the next GGG I run with Genstash Sugartown Express f2s.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Headway is the next GGG I run with Genstash Sugartown Express f2s.


finally.... been waiting for someone to run headway... 

headway= alien og (purple pheno) x joseph

should be epic.... 
man rui needs new emoji.... like fire, gas pump, fist, lemon, other shit....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> finally.... been waiting for someone to run headway...
> 
> headway= alien og (purple pheno) x joseph
> 
> ...


Grapestomper OG and Banana Puff f2 is going now. Still haven't got the Banana right yet so gotta wait till she's good for pics lol but the Stompers look great. Headway def should be fire anything with Jo usually is


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> finally.... been waiting for someone to run headway...
> 
> headway= alien og (purple pheno) x joseph
> 
> ...


True


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 30, 2016)

I still have an unopened pack of the Sugartown Express. I remember that we were all a little surprised that people didn't show these more love. I've been gone so long. Didn't know genuity did F2s. 

That says a lot to me about this cross.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUI7mrvCtsyK8TFeomaWUSg


Cool link. Need more videos up!


----------



## madininagyal (May 30, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I still have an unopened pack of the Sugartown Express. I remember that we were all a little surprised that people didn't show these more love. I've been gone so long. Didn't know genuity did F2s.
> 
> That says a lot to me about this cross.


They had an hermie problem but she worth the risk


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Cool link. Need more videos up!


What would you suggest? 

I definitely want more pollination videos. 
& keeper room videos.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> I definitely want more pollination videos.
> & keeper room videos.


Maybe some grow tips on the probiotic farming. What they use inside to make those all those different phenos get so damn frosty even on the big as fans lol but def keeper room videos for sure


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> What would you suggest?
> I definitely want more pollination videos.
> & keeper room videos.





akhiymjames said:


> Maybe some grow tips on the probiotic farming. What they use inside to make those all those different phenos get so damn frosty even on the big as fans lol but def keeper room videos for sure


they cant give away all their secrets... too many snakes out there... 
but i wouldnt mind paying for that info
like buying a probiotic farming book from ggg...


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2016)

Hahaha...you so cray...

They get way deep in the soil.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

Day 10 of 12/12 cherry Jo AKA "10"


----------



## skunkwreck (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3696616
> Day 10 of 12/12 cherry Jo AKA "10"


Nice


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3696616
> Day 10 of 12/12 cherry Jo AKA "10"


Love seeing your grows. Gonna be a nice run for you as always.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 31, 2016)

Rhapsody in Blue. Smell is insanely blueberry, and it really came through on the cured buds! Unlike some other blueberry crosses I've run, this thing stacks hard!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 31, 2016)

Check this out. Buds growing from fan leaf on a Grateful Puff. Not the first time I've seen this strain do some funky shit. I'm guessing it's the ogkb genes but I'm not sure. Another fire GGG cross I keep in the stable! We've coined it bear's breath because of the absolutely revolting funk it give off.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3696661 Check this out. Buds growing from fan leaf on a Grateful Puff. Not the first time I've seen this strain do some funky shit. I'm guessing it's the ogkb genes but I'm not sure. Another fire GGG cross I keep in the stable! We've coined it bear's breath because of the absolutely revolting funk it give off.


duende did the samething but, during veg... it started growing from the fan leaf... guess that is the grateful breath talking...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> duende did the samething but, during veg... it started growing from the fan leaf... guess that is the grateful breath talking...View attachment 3696682


Cherry jo had leaves grow from preflowers. Had to wait a while to confirm female on it.


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2016)

Mendobreath#M f3
Mendobreath x joe
Mendobreath x gratefulbreath 

Hit soil tonight...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3696661 Check this out. Buds growing from fan leaf on a Grateful Puff. Not the first time I've seen this strain do some funky shit. I'm guessing it's the ogkb genes but I'm not sure. Another fire GGG cross I keep in the stable! We've coined it bear's breath because of the absolutely revolting funk it give off.





Beemo said:


> duende did the samething but, during veg... it started growing from the fan leaf... guess that is the grateful breath talking...View attachment 3696682


Def the cookie in the genes that's doing that. Usually a fire pheno when it does that too. I get buds on fan leaf stems from my cookie Platinum Delights different breeder tho but cookies does that


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> I definitely want more pollination videos.
> & keeper room videos.


I actually liked the "adventures" video. Maybe more videos of Gage at shows. Maybe history videos on the elite cuts used in the crosses.

I want to know more about the people behind Gage. M4K and Keyplay. 

How about how they choose males, mothers, etc. How the think up the crosses and why. 

Fun, random shit.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath#M f3
> Mendobreath x joe
> Mendobreath x gratefulbreath
> 
> Hit soil tonight...


Can't wait to see them


----------



## kona gold (Jun 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> aspirare (king lou pheno)
> View attachment 3688423 View attachment 3688424 View attachment 3688425


I can see the louis in that structure, for sure.
Still one of the best freebies from cali connection!
Pods n frost...but that meaty, kitchen herb kush flavor is one of my favs!
Plus the potency is top notch, one of the stronger kush blasts to the brain!
Wonder what the lineage is???
Thinking some old school kush/afghani or nepali highland cross.
Maybe its related to Reeferman's King Kush?
Someone here must know.
What about you James....you can find out pretty much anything!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Grapestomper OG and Banana Puff f2 is going now. Still haven't got the Banana right yet so gotta wait till she's good for pics lol but the Stompers look great. Headway def should be fire anything with Jo usually is


Man i wanted both of those whem they dropped a long time back!
Sold out soooo friggin fast, but stoked you were one of the ones that got'em!
So i will now live vicariously through your grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry jo had leaves grow from preflowers. Had to wait a while to confirm female on it.





akhiymjames said:


> Def the cookie in the genes that's doing that. Usually a fire pheno when it does that too. I get buds on fan leaf stems from my cookie Platinum Delights different breeder tho but cookies does that


Off the girl I took cuts of.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Off the girl I took cuts of.
> 
> View attachment 3697299 View attachment 3697300


Looks like she's replacing those branches you took. I don't know if I have a pic of a branch growing out in between two nodes but I do have a bud on fan leaf stem. Not GGG but will post just for reference


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Bud on fan leaf stem. Sin City Platinum Delights cookie cross


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like she's replacing those branches you took. I don't know if I have a pic of a branch growing out in between two nodes but I do have a bud on fan leaf stem. Not GGG but will post just for reference


I assure you they sprang from primordia. The secondary branches were trimmed after the growths started.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 1, 2016)

same way they reveg


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I assure you they sprang from primordia. The secondary branches were trimmed after the growths started.


All of the rks I'm running,are doing this.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 2, 2016)

Another pheno well worth f2 and a second run but it is not animism # 4.


----------



## trippnface (Jun 3, 2016)

Mendobreath x mendodawg lookin good.... but not as good as the cement shoes or strawberry spiderbite!!

defo not outdoor plants; way too much indica for a good full season. 
prob guna be looking to sell or trade my extra pack eventually. will see how season goes. 
thank god for the cement shoes though.. blue dream in there is probably going to save my ass...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news + on a very healthy looking plant too.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news + on a very healthy looking plant too.
> 
> View attachment 3698771


Good eye


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Good eye


Where's Waldo was fun for me...+they stick out like sore thumbs becuz of their color


----------



## kona gold (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Where's Waldo was fun for me...+they stick out like sore thumbs becuz of their color


Where's Waldo......gotta love that!
Well see, your skillz are spot on then!)


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

duende,,, almost done... 9weeks
hungry azz mofo.... will get more food next time...
no nanners,,, just greasy golf balls....
trimmin should be a breeze....


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2016)

P


kindnug said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news + on a very healthy looking plant too.
> 
> View attachment 3698771


shes no longer.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 10, 2016)

duende (1 out of 4)


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2016)

Just how I remember them...


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2016)

Can not wait to get these D cure & Prolific kush in the rotation. ..


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 12, 2016)

Gage Green Group selection at the Michigan Cup. The nug is grape stomper x grape stomper og


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Gage Green Group selection at the Michigan Cup. The nug is grape stomper x grape stomper og
> 
> View attachment 3706736


How you like the nug?

Strong I hope...


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> How you like the nug?
> 
> Strong I hope...


Wish I had a camera to do her justice 

It's straight fire. Was glad to see the beans and a bonus to see some fine finished product let alone get that lil gift. I was/am super faded from the cup yet so the buzz was melded with a lot. The taste is sweet pungent dankness. Will settle down with the bulk of that puppy tomorrow after work and indulge


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 16, 2016)

Cherry Jo at day 25 officially known as "10" cherry puff x joseph


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3709617


what are those?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo at day 25 officially known as "10" cherry puff x joseph
> View attachment 3709615 View attachment 3709617


Beautiful run as always... do you miss the AGS ? Or do you have a mother plant of her ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Beautiful run as always... do you miss the AGS ? Or do you have a mother plant of her ?


I have a mother. Ill be runnin her in the winter.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2016)

Mendobreath madness! !!!

 
Mendobreath #M f3
Mendobreath x GB 
Mendobreath x joe


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath madness! !!!
> 
> View attachment 3711789
> Mendobreath #M f3
> ...


just spit my coffee out and I wasn't even drinking any..


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath madness! !!!
> 
> View attachment 3711789
> Mendobreath #M f3
> ...


It's going to be a good summer!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 19, 2016)

Cherry jo 4 weeks aka 10


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BG3mTHBxCF2/

Mendodawg stud


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

duende... cant find an emoji for this


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

Keep it clean,or keep it pushing. ....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> duende... cant find an emoji for thisView attachment 3712673 View attachment 3712674 View attachment 3712675 View attachment 3712676


Love the cookie bud structure. Looks like fire bro you make f2???


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like there's another Thug Pug like breeder starting seed company with GGG stock. Matanuska Thunder is the name of the company looks like they breeding with a Grateful Breath male too


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like there's another Thug Pug like breeder starting seed company with GGG stock. Matanuska Thunder is the name of the company looks like they breeding with a Grateful Breath male too


Lol...

Hype or supreme genetics. ....I know which way I lean.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like there's another Thug Pug like breeder starting seed company with GGG stock. Matanuska Thunder is the name of the company looks like they breeding with a Grateful Breath male too


i had to look for myself... heres' ig link
https://www.instagram.com/matanuskathunderseeds/

EDIT: here's their line up too... alot ggg crosses... 
http://www.firestax.com/index.php/matanuska-thunder-seeds


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lol...
> Hype or supreme genetics. ....I know which way I lean.


my quote of the day... found this in the icmag forum commented by miscbrah3284... and i couldnt agree more....

i honestly feel that with how everything has been going and the amount of people biting others work to get into this industry, you cannot be releasing seeds and clones of the prized/rare genetics....

Everyday im on IG i can't believe how many ppl pop a pack of seeds, get a female and male and boom they have their own seed company....i've most recently seen a company "creating their own cali genetics" just by popping 2 different archive packs....boom they have a seed company.

the industry is all about branding now if and if literally sell your brand to others they're going to go and make a living off your work 1000000x worse than before.

what was the other big entry into the market....GGG getting OGKB and releasing their crosses to the masses....everybody buys their "anything-breath" packs and start their own...shit is just sad and pathetic

the forum cut seemed to really get thing moving, and glue was the next one.......90% of seed companies that currently exist wouldn't exist without glue or forum cookies lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my quote of the day... found this in the icmag forum commented by miscbrah3284... and i couldnt agree more....
> 
> i honestly feel that with how everything has been going and the amount of people biting others work to get into this industry, you cannot be releasing seeds and clones of the prized/rare genetics....
> 
> ...


So true....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my quote of the day... found this in the icmag forum commented by miscbrah3284... and i couldnt agree more....
> 
> i honestly feel that with how everything has been going and the amount of people biting others work to get into this industry, you cannot be releasing seeds and clones of the prized/rare genetics....
> 
> ...


I agree with him to extent but everyone is not out to be seed producers so it prized genetics were kept by breeders connoisseurs like me and you and many more wouldn't get to enjoy them. All them packs of GGG you sitting on wouldn't be possible if the kept them. I do hate the fact that good genetics have made it easier for people to try and capitalize on the market with what may be inferior product but people are so thirsty for good genetics and some of these so called breeders are making it reasonable for consumers to afford. Tough but the ones who know about genetics will wait to see what's in the beans instead of just hoping on it cus it's crosses with said GGG cross


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my quote of the day... found this in the icmag forum commented by miscbrah3284... and i couldnt agree more....
> 
> i honestly feel that with how everything has been going and the amount of people biting others work to get into this industry, you cannot be releasing seeds and clones of the prized/rare genetics....
> 
> ...


Where would one find seeds that nobody has branded and sold to produce their own brand.... maybe spend $100,000's to fly around the world gathering landrace strains and re-start from the beginning...remember that's already happened decades ago that's why we have these awesome strains today to play with...I see no problem with using "bought" genetics as long as you give credit where it's due . that and maybe put some effort behind it .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

lets not forget we all stand on the shoulders of our forefathers here. anyone doing half the research they should be wouldn't go near any of the pop up seed companies. If you're in it for the quick buck it shows massively IMHO


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> So true....


Do you have a strain that not using ggg?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do you have a strain that not using ggg?


Is he selling them ?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Is he selling them ?


Fireballs??? Don't misunderstand I like his gear ( my fireballs really look like she gonna be fire) but like many here he bred with ggg gear, and between à 200pack and the same things at 80$ (pugsbreath is a mendobreath f3... Just différent father and Mother but same fire like the mb f3) I choose the second there some breeder that don't work their gear and got a lot of herm problem it's true but who don't breed with other people work?? 

There à ton of clone only gage worked with I remember at the start people were bitching about them using clone only to cross it either to jo or gs saying their gear weren't worked etc now people saying ggg are top breeder bla bla bla but the first breeder stash where untested they had some problem ... I don't even talk about grateful breath first batch that was full of hermie and seed That didn't popped


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do you have a strain that not using ggg?


Yes...all of my early chucks..

Cesspool & slapstick to name a few...

But I love they work,like I love Mexican food (or Spanish food)....mmmmmm

In fact.....more testers
 

It's all good fam,just relax..


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Fireballs??? Don't misunderstand I like his gear ( my fireballs really look like she gonna be fire) but like many here he bred with ggg gear, and between à 200pack and the same things at 80$ (pugsbreath is a mendobreath f3... Just différent father and Mother but same fire like the mb f3) I choose the second there some breeder that don't work their gear and got a lot of herm problem it's true but who don't breed with other people work??
> 
> There à ton of clone only gage worked with I remember at the start people were bitching about them using clone only to cross it either to jo or gs saying their gear weren't worked etc now people saying ggg are top breeder bla bla bla but the first breeder stash where untested they had some problem ... I don't even talk about grateful breath first batch that was full of hermie and seed That didn't popped


Fireballs is BB....yeah I chucked it,but gave it to them (was never "my" cross,just some seeds i chucked)
Hope you understand that last part..we own no plant,just babysit them...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yes...all of my early chucks..
> 
> Cesspool & slapstick to name a few...
> 
> ...


It's wasn't an attack like I said before I like your gear because it's fire and the price is really for everybody to be able to try it, but everybody using fire from another seed cie to make his own and even big cie do the same that why I can't understand people complaining about it 

Just think if shanti and neville didn't bred old seed stock of Sam the skunkman that himself got from brother grimm if im not mistaking there à lot of fire we wouldn't had


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Fireballs??? Don't misunderstand I like his gear ( my fireballs really look like she gonna be fire) but like many here he bred with ggg gear, and between à 200pack and the same things at 80$ (pugsbreath is a mendobreath f3... Just différent father and Mother but same fire like the mb f3) I choose the second there some breeder that don't work their gear and got a lot of herm problem it's true but who don't breed with other people work??
> 
> There à ton of clone only gage worked with I remember at the start people were bitching about them using clone only to cross it either to jo or gs saying their gear weren't worked etc now people saying ggg are top breeder bla bla bla but the first breeder stash where untested they had some problem ... I don't even talk about grateful breath first batch that was full of hermie and seed That didn't popped


Exactly.

Gage Green can do as they wish, but if they decided to drop their prices and be more in line with someone like Thug Pug they'd have nothing to worry about. If they choose to continue to charge 2-3x as much as the next guy for the same cross they will lose business. I'd rather sell 1,000 packs at $80 a pop instead of 100 packs at $200 a pop....especially when it costs them next to nothing to produce the seeds.

Top Dawg, OG Raskal and others are going to be facing this same issue. Supply and demand. The supply is going up, and the prices will fall.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> It's wasn't an attack like I said before I like your gear because it's fire and the price is really for everybody to be able to try it, but everybody using fire from another seed cie to make his own and even big cie do the same that why I can't understand people complaining about it
> 
> Just think if shanti and neville didn't bred old seed stock of Sam the skunkman that himself got from brother grimm if im not mistaking there à lot of fire we wouldn't had


Never took it as an attack, and I truly love seeing people using ggg genetics to work with,especially with the hate they receive. ..I find it funny really.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Never took it as an attack, and I truly love seeing people using ggg genetics to work with,especially with the hate they receive. ..I find it funny really.


I don't think it's really hate but more the price of some gear that get on people nerve except à few exception people Generally are happy with ggg


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Never took it as an attack, and I truly love seeing people using ggg genetics to work with,especially with the hate they receive. ..I find it funny really.


Who hating on GGG


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

Great conversation without hate involved. This is more like it. "Babysitting". Awesome. No matter how great the genetics are we still gotta grow them correctly!


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2016)

Mendobreath madness. ....
 
If I was looking for ogkb dom pheno..I'd look into more of the MB x GB cross...all of them seedlings are prehistoric leafy plants..clones of other things on the perimeter. .


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> In fact.....more testers
> View attachment 3712908
> 
> .


what testers ya got there? curious to know what they're playing with


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> what testers ya got there? curious to know what they're playing with


Just ID lettering for now...they are trying a new approach, to try and avoid the bias that testers may have,with a certain cross...

Like for me,I would grow any Greatfulbreath & mendobreath dad...over any mendodawg dad....just off the names,and what I think I like..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just ID lettering for now...they are trying a new approach, to try and avoid the bias that testers may have,with a certain cross...
> 
> Like for me,I would grow any Greatfulbreath & mendobreath dad...over any mendodawg dad....just off the names,and what I think I like..


I like the new approach..shady testers ruin it for others.

So the packs have a unique serial number for each variety being tested. sorta speak? If so thats a really smart idea!


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I like the new approach..shady testers ruin it for others.
> 
> So the packs have a unique serial number for each variety being tested. sorta speak? If so thats a really smart idea!


That's it...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd rather sell 1,000 packs at $80 a pop instead of 100 packs at $200 a pop...


that doesnt even make sense...
1000x$80=$80,000 
100x$200=$20,000
that's a $60,000 difference.... man, who taught you math? 
if a breeder drops 1000 pack of one strain and another 1000 pack of 10 different strains... 
then im going to be skeptic....

archive's quote.... "I get asked just as much to restock the old gear as I do for making new stuff. If you already have grown all the gear I just released, thank you! but it's hard to make new stuff and remake the original gear all at the same time. Unlike many other breeders, we do not use two males at once, EVER, to insure no cross pollination will occur."


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath madness. ....
> View attachment 3713994
> If I was looking for ogkb dom pheno..I'd look into more of the MB x GB cross...all of them seedlings are prehistoric leafy plants..clones of other things on the perimeter. .


Very nice OGKB traits in those beans but the top left 3 looks the most OGKB dom but they look slow like the mom. Try to find ones that have faster growth and vigor. Looking good bro as always


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Very nice OGKB traits in those beans but the top left 3 looks the most OGKB dom but they look slow like the mom. Try to find ones that have faster growth and vigor. Looking good bro as always


Yeah,them are MB x GB. .out of all of the mendobreath crosses I'm running,if I was looking for a ogkb dom pheno. .I'd go MB x GB. ..

Mendobreath #m f3 has some nice looking plants & mendobreath x Joseph.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> that doesnt even make sense...
> 1000x$80=$80,000
> 100x$200=$20,000
> that's a $60,000 difference.... man, who taught you math?


It makes perfect sense.

$80,000 is greater than $20,000, is it not? So if you were a breeder, wouldn't you rather move alot more gear at a lower price point than a lot less gear at a higher price point? Especially considering it costs you next to nothing to produce the seeds.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> $80,000 is greater than $20,000, is it not? So if you were a breeder, wouldn't you rather move alot more gear at a lower price point than a lot less gear at a higher price point? Especially considering it costs you next to nothing to produce the seeds.


When you look at how fast thug pug gear sell , he makes is money without been greedy 50 packs of meat gone in 11 min I never saw à drop going fast like that, why? fire at low cost!! So he sell much more then if his packs were 200$


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When you look at how fast thug pug gear sell , he makes is money without been greedy 50 packs of meat gone in 11 min I never saw à drop going fast like that, why? fire at low cost!! So he sell much more then if his packs were 200$


Exactly.

We must have had the same math teacher.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

Bump it....I'm gonna pop a 10 pk , find a male and start a biz...Skunks Funk..$50 for a 25 pk !


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We must have had the same math teacher.


Some people will say Walmart full of shit because it's cheap but walmart still making way more money then the.others store


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

Yo


skunkwreck said:


> Bump it....I'm gonna pop a 10 pk , find a male and start a biz...Skunks Funk..$50 for a 25 pk !


If it's fire you will be surprise by the money you could make


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> If it's fire you will be surprise by the money you could make


If you start with fire it should be fire


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When you look at how fast thug pug gear sell , he makes is money without been greedy 50 packs of meat gone in 11 min I never saw à drop going fast like that, why? fire at low cost!! So he sell much more then if his packs were 200$





st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly.
> We must have had the same math teacher.


oh mann....you guys still dont make any sense...
its not about being greedy.... remember madin you even asked m4k why so much???
i dont want replica(pugsbreath) from thug pug, 
rather pay the extra for the real thing, ggg breeders stash mendobreathxmendobreath
and they still sell out in 11min or LESS...

so many people biting off gage,,, i see them doing something different in the near future...
franchise genetics is doing proprietary lineage strain packaging on some of their gear...
i dont i agree with it... but i wont be surprised if i started seeing these more.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> oh mann....you guys still dont make any sense...
> its not about being greedy.... remember madin you even asked m4k why so much???
> i dont want replica(pugsbreath) from thug pug,
> rather pay the extra for the real thing, ggg breeders stash mendobreathxmendobreath
> ...


It's crazy......

So the breeder making 80 racks is not the greedy one,the one making 20 racks is?
Not getting it.

Offbrand anything should be cheaper. ...but let's not act like thug pug genetics don't got any $200 plus packs.

And if you send a seed bank 10-20 packs...yes they will sell fast.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3714394


I like those....the leaf serrations look wicked .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

I think what st0w and madin are saying is that the breeder who sells packs at $200 a price is fucking the consumer more than the same one who sells them at $80 because of the price. Everyone cannot afford $200 packs like it was said thousands of seeds can be made with one run why wouldn't you want to make enough packs to sell them at lower price instead of making way less and charging more for them. I don think either one of the breeders are being greedy but it doesn't give everyone a chance to get them.

Yes GGG sells out in minute why because it's GGG and they are known for fire period but as been shown by many that $200+ packs are nothing for lots of people so they will sell out anyways because of limited quantity, known for fire and there is people who can afford it. IMHO I would rather be a breeder to sell 1000 packs at $80 than 400 packs at $200. I would like everyone be able to have a chance to afford them. Remember there are some sick people who would like to be able to get fire strains like this but just can't afford it. 

Now greedy would be that breeder selling 100 packs for $800 a pack that's greedy


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3714394


There they are I spotted those pretty babies out lol. Love the kale look the leaves have to it


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think what st0w and madin are saying is that the breeder who sells packs at $200 a price is fucking the consumer more than the same one who sells them at $80 because of the price. Everyone cannot afford $200 packs like it was said thousands of seeds can be made with one run why wouldn't you want to make enough packs to sell them at lower price instead of making way less and charging more for them. I don think either one of the breeders are being greedy but it doesn't give everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Yes GGG sells out in minute why because it's GGG and they are known for fire period but as been shown by many that $200+ packs are nothing for lots of people so they will sell out anyways because of limited quantity, known for fire and there is people who can afford it. IMHO I would rather be a breeder to sell 1000 packs at $80 than 400 packs at $200. I would like everyone be able to have a chance to afford them. Remember there are some sick people who would like to be able to get fire strains like this but just can't afford it.
> 
> Now greedy would be that breeder selling 100 packs for $800 a pack that's greedy


Thanks you understand why I was trying to explain


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Some people will say Walmart full of shit because it's cheap but walmart still making way more money then the.others store


Thats a horrible analogy....Walmart makes money by paying their employees less than a living wage, so they can avoid paying for health insurance and other benefits. Also, they sell a lot of low quality garbage from china.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think what st0w and madin are saying is that the breeder who sells packs at $200 a price is fucking the consumer more than the same one who sells them at $80 because of the price. Everyone cannot afford $200 packs like it was said thousands of seeds can be made with one run why wouldn't you want to make enough packs to sell them at lower price instead of making way less and charging more for them. I don think either one of the breeders are being greedy but it doesn't give everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Yes GGG sells out in minute why because it's GGG and they are known for fire period but as been shown by many that $200+ packs are nothing for lots of people so they will sell out anyways because of limited quantity, known for fire and there is people who can afford it. IMHO I would rather be a breeder to sell 1000 packs at $80 than 400 packs at $200. I would like everyone be able to have a chance to afford them. Remember there are some sick people who would like to be able to get fire strains like this but just can't afford it.
> 
> Now greedy would be that breeder selling 100 packs for $800 a pack that's greedy


Sick people should have a steady stream of meds...not trying to find it in a pack of seeds..so i don't by that part.
Even the sick folks I know,will not waste time trying to find meds in some seeds.I'm not in to all that "bud heals all".
It can help deal with stuff.that's it..

So I'm( example) a seed buyer,who has no problem paying 200 a pack,so I grab 2-3 packs (out of 200 packs made)
If them packs was 50-80 a pack,how many would I by?
People will still miss out.

And that's 1 seed buyer,how many you think are just like this in this community?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think what st0w and madin are saying is that the breeder who sells packs at $200 a price is fucking the consumer more than the same one who sells them at $80 because of the price. Everyone cannot afford $200 packs like it was said thousands of seeds can be made with one run why wouldn't you want to make enough packs to sell them at lower price instead of making way less and charging more for them. I don think either one of the breeders are being greedy but it doesn't give everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Yes GGG sells out in minute why because it's GGG and they are known for fire period but as been shown by many that $200+ packs are nothing for lots of people so they will sell out anyways because of limited quantity, known for fire and there is people who can afford it. IMHO I would rather be a breeder to sell 1000 packs at $80 than 400 packs at $200. I would like everyone be able to have a chance to afford them. Remember there are some sick people who would like to be able to get fire strains like this but just can't afford it.
> 
> Now greedy would be that breeder selling 100 packs for $800 a pack that's greedy


There is a huge difference between "making seed" and "breeding." Any one can make 1000's of seeds in a relatively short amount of time, with zero selection and testing. Breeding takes actual work, years of selection, testing, failures, successes, understanding of how plant traits get passed along when particular cultivars are combined, etc.....it takes many runs, just to get to the final run for production. It is good when companies are transparent in their processes and hopefully their prices reflect the work that has gone into their creations. Unfortunately, we are seeing less and less actual breeding and way too many new companies simply making seed...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sick people should have a steady stream of meds...not trying to find it in a pack of seeds..so i don't by that part.
> Even the sick folks I know,will not waste time trying to find meds in some seeds.I'm not in to all that "bud heals all".
> It can help deal with stuff.that's it..
> 
> ...


Not me , it's hard enough paying $80 a pack lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sick people should have a steady stream of meds...not trying to find it in a pack of seeds..so i don't by that part.
> Even the sick folks I know,will not waste time trying to find meds in some seeds.I'm not in to all that "bud heals all".
> It can help deal with stuff.that's it..
> 
> ...


Def you right people will still miss out but lots will still be able to get them cus of the cheaper price. I feel you on the sick people lol I know it's not a ton who will be looking for something in seeds but there are some and yes I agree bud isn't a cure all but different crosses and stuff work more or better than others for certain people. I don't mind paying for quality when I can cus I was brought up that you will pay for quality whatever it is but I still believe a quality product could be offered for less to be able to make more money. IMHO I think it's better to be able to able to masses with a quality product at reasonable price than to appeal to only high end consumers who can only afford the product. But it really depends on what the product is cus you cant make Rolls Royce a price that the masses could afford with all the suck high quality parts it's made with compared to Ford. Seeds don't fit in that category IMHO


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> IMHO I think it's better to be able to able to masses with a quality product at reasonable price than to appeal to only high end consumers who can only afford the product.


thats what bodhi is for...
but his prices are steadily going up in the euro banks... i bet in 2yrs it will be at 200...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> .I'm not in to all that "bud heals all".
> It can help deal with stuff.that's it..


The eternal light burns bright inside of all of us. Only when we let go of all barriers and desire heart and soul, can we see the holiness or wholeness of all that is around us.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The eternal light burns bright inside of all of us. Only when we let go of all barriers and desire heart and soul, can we see the holiness or wholeness of all that is around us.


Is that about ones self,or some magic nugs?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> There is a huge difference between "making seed" and "breeding." Any one can make 1000's of seeds in a relatively short amount of time, with zero selection and testing. Breeding takes actual work, years of selection, testing, failures, successes, understanding of how plant traits get passed along when particular cultivars are combined, etc.....it takes many runs, just to get to the final run for production. It is good when companies are transparent in their processes and hopefully their prices reflect the work that has gone into their creations. Unfortunately, we are seeing less and less actual breeding and way too many new companies simply making seed...


I agree with you but most of these expensive packs of seeds are multi polyhybrid crosses there's not a lot of selection going into the crosses being made. Also the ones who do some nice selection with their stock they plan on breeding with once the male and female is set there is no more selections to make now just make seed. But lots of breeders only want to appeal to certain consumers and yea with such fire genetics on the market and people see opportunity in the seed game if you can make a good product so too many are jumping on it. I stick with known breeders who put out fire like GGG and few others I run



Beemo said:


> thats what bodhi is for...
> but his prices are steadily going up in the euro banks... i bet in 2yrs it will be at 200...


So Bodhi should be the only breeder who appeals to the masses?? That's cool but it shouldn't be that way IMHO. It really depends on the product being sold but look at it like music what artists make the most money??? The ones who can appeal to everyone but that's euro banks too many banks in USA that sells Bodhi for $80 shipped plus Bodhi freebies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Is that about ones self,or some magic nugs?


I dunno. It's a quote from the Gage Green website.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So Bodhi should be the only breeder who appeals to the masses??


no, he's just one of them.
not everybody cost of operation is the same. bodhi doesnt go to cannabis cup events so that saves him a ton of money...



akhiymjames said:


> but that's euro banks too many banks in USA that sells Bodhi for $80 shipped plus Bodhi freebies


sucks for the euro peeps.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno. It's a quote from the Gage Green website.


So what was the point?

Sounds like its more about getting ones self right,and all will follow...all spiritual growth.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 22, 2016)

the ones that market it as medicine, then charge so much the sick cant buy it,are almost offensive. most cancer patients depend on caregivers cracking seeds. the ones i know anyway....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sounds like its more about getting ones self right,and all will follow...all spiritual growth.


I really don't know. Sounds to me like Keyplay just got stoned and was trying to chanel his inner Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my quote of the day... found this in the icmag forum commented by miscbrah3284... and i couldnt agree more....
> 
> i honestly feel that with how everything has been going and the amount of people biting others work to get into this industry, you cannot be releasing seeds and clones of the prized/rare genetics....
> 
> ...


Cookies is too low yielding and I would just get the cut instead of seed. Too many people selfing and feminizing elites. For the guys making hybrids using precursors to the elites, there is a chance to find something even better than the original cut.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 22, 2016)

How many of the elites came from some story of "found in bagseed".

I'm finding fire dank in simple out-crosses of many elites which stand up to the mothers they came from, and often offer a unique version of the same. Lots of beans are made in attempts to save the mothers or at least the lineage in some form of seed preempting a shutdown, which happens all too often.

A lot of the time, at least from my limited experience in pollen chucking, a high number of progeny follow after the mothers and some unique twists on the moms as well. There are also some nice outliers that could turn into anything, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Cookies is too low yielding and I would just get the cut instead of seed.


thats why i would rather have seed version... to up the yield.... 
im looking for the next best thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats why i would rather have seed version... to up the yield....
> im looking for the next best thing.


This is a great strategy, "continuous improvement".


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats why i would rather have seed version... to up the yield....
> im looking for the next best thing.


What are your top three strains you have found from seed?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 22, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What are your top three strains you have found from seed?


thats a hard one... all the u.s. ones been good...
but if i had to pick one, aspirare (king lou pheno)... cant get rid of her...
its one strain i know that will put me on my ass... very narco like effect... like hitting a dab....

but its mainly how im feeling... sometimes i dont want that narco effect...
then ill go for sin mints... very nice taste and high... i recommend that too....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just ID lettering for now...they are trying a new approach, to try and avoid the bias that testers may have,with a certain cross...
> 
> Like for me,I would grow any Greatfulbreath & mendobreath dad...over any mendodawg dad....just off the names,and what I think I like..


Lol. You bigoted sonofabish.

Everyone likes what they like. Personally I like fruity funk and mendo has the potential there. Really thinking I am going with that Seattle sour mendobreath cross next tho.

6 months away from that tho. Sad face.

I am pumped about popping a whole pack for the first time tho.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. You bigoted sonofabish.
> 
> Everyone likes what they like. Personally I like fruity funk and mendo has the potential there. Really thinking I am going with that Seattle sour mendobreath cross next tho.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get better..I have been going to "strain bias classes"
Lol

I'm definitely going to revisit the mendodawg crosses for sure,he'll that may be all my new testers...
Mendo definitely has that fruity,but mendodawg has that strong funk.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> There is a huge difference between "making seed" and "breeding." Any one can make 1000's of seeds in a relatively short amount of time, with zero selection and testing. Breeding takes actual work, years of selection, testing, failures, successes, understanding of how plant traits get passed along when particular cultivars are combined, etc.....it takes many runs, just to get to the final run for production. It is good when companies are transparent in their processes and hopefully their prices reflect the work that has gone into their creations. Unfortunately, we are seeing less and less actual breeding and way too many new companies simply making seed...


Once you know what the cross produces in the offspring, then you could fully seed large indoor plants and have 10k + seeds. These Cookie crosses might not produce many seeds tho.

I don't even know how many seeds would be in 1 of my outdoor 4-7lb plants + I'm not counting all those seeds...


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just wait until Big Ag starts patenting genetics....then we will hear some real complaints about greed.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 23, 2016)

Animism # 4 keeper cut in training.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 24, 2016)

Just picked up Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG off IG. A few other nice strains available too if you got the cash! I wanted the Skywalker x Gratefulbreath too!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Just picked up Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG off IG. A few other nice strains available too if you got the cash! I wanted the Skywalker x Gratefulbreath too!!


Do grape stomper turn purple bro


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Just picked up Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG off IG. A few other nice strains available too if you got the cash! I wanted the Skywalker x Gratefulbreath too!!


the Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG used to be called Bright Moments i think?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG used to be called Bright Moments i think?


Yessir


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 25, 2016)

Anybody got the lowdown on the list of males used in the 'Bastards' series, only thing I can find is this:

Gage Green Genetics put their finest mothers into an open pollination with their top performing fathers (from Chemdawg OG to Inferno Haze) to offer a broad selection for the genetic connoisseur. 

got some of the afghan haze going into flower soon, after they've been sexed and I'd guess they're all gonna be different phenos?????


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the Grapestomper x GrapestomperOG used to be called Bright Moments i think?


3 year ago I bought 2 pack for 160$ on b.o.g... 80$-->220$ well things escalated quickly...


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 3 year ago I bought 2 pack for 160$ on b.o.g... 80$-->220$ well things escalated quickly...


yes tis a bit scary how some strains go crazy in pricing! ive still got an unopened pack of bright moments from the tude purchased about 6yrs ago, ive gotta get cracking with those before germination rates drop, needless to say the genes will be spread around quite a bit


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 26, 2016)

how did that all blues turn out? good blueberry smells n flav?


----------



## coldrain (Jun 27, 2016)

I admit I'm a little slow with reporting results, but here is my final report on Crimson Crush. I got a 10 pack of seeds from Harborside last winter. I typically like to give a strain two runs before I pass final judgement and I recently wrapped up run #2. I noticed two phenotypes. One pheno finishes early (about 50 days) with frosty buds that are not very dense. The odor of this pheno is very strong and reeks of fruit with a little floral essence thrown in. The plants looked the part, but after drying, sampling and weighing I was let down. The taste isn't as strong as the smell, but it's there. I give it a 7/10 for taste. Yield gets a 5/10. As for potency, I give it a 6/10. It's okay, but I wouldn't call it great or even good.

The other pheno was even more airy and it was a small, weak looking plant. It looked like garbage from the start and I didn't even bother to let it finish. I cut it down about 70% of the way through flowering and threw it in the green waste bin. So, it looks like the early finishing pheno is the keeper for what it's worth. There could be more than two phenos, but I only noticed two.

I still have 5 more seeds of the Crimson Crush, but I don't know what I'm going to do with them. This is the third GGG strain that I have tried, the other two being Grape Puff and Sugartown Express and I'm 0 for 3 with GGG strains. I doubt that I will try another one unless I get a clone from a friend and they vouch for it. I won't buy their seeds again though. My two big complaints are 1) Potency is average at best. 2) The three GGG strains I tried all seemed to lose strength very quickly when cloned. On just the second go around there was a noticeable drop off with all three in terms of both potency and yield. I found this to be pretty shocking because I have not experienced such a fast drop off like this and I've been growing for going on 3 decades.

From my experiences, GGG strains don't compete on any level with other strains that I have at the moment such as Blackwater, Purple Urkle, Granddaddy Purple and Chemdawg. I never see GGG flowers on the menu at clubs either and now I have a pretty good idea as to why.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2016)

Any pics


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 27, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I admit I'm a little slow with reporting results, but here is my final report on Crimson Crush. I got a 10 pack of seeds from Harborside last winter. I typically like to give a strain two runs before I pass final judgement and I recently wrapped up run #2. I noticed two phenotypes. One pheno finishes early (about 50 days) with frosty buds that are not very dense. The odor of this pheno is very strong and reeks of fruit with a little floral essence thrown in. The plants looked the part, but after drying, sampling and weighing I was let down. The taste isn't as strong as the smell, but it's there. I give it a 7/10 for taste. Yield gets a 5/10. As for potency, I give it a 6/10. It's okay, but I wouldn't call it great or even good.
> 
> The other pheno was even more airy and it was a small, weak looking plant. It looked like garbage from the start and I didn't even bother to let it finish. I cut it down about 70% of the way through flowering and threw it in the green waste bin. So, it looks like the early finishing pheno is the keeper for what it's worth. There could be more than two phenos, but I only noticed two.
> 
> ...


i highly rec making f2s with your last 5. alot trade for those n love em! you will get something you like by trading...and your holding it against chemdawg? not much from seed will beat a good chem. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 27, 2016)

and from the replies, all blues mustve sucked lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2016)

It's way to many strains/crosses to be stuck on one.....

My all blues #2 took the place of shish99....very berry....but my berry kick only lasted a short time..now I'm about to run szkittles in its place...


----------



## coldrain (Jun 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> Any pics


Yes, I took some pics of the Crimson at the end of the first run. I will post them later when I get a chance.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Yes, I took some pics of the Crimson at the end of the first run. I will post them later when I get a chance.


Thanks..


----------



## coldrain (Jun 27, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i highly rec making f2s with your last 5. alot trade for those n love em! you will get something you like by trading...and your holding it against chemdawg? not much from seed will beat a good chem. lol


LOL. I know, that's just what I have going right now and the Crimson doesn't hold a candle to any of them. Even the Harlequin x GDP that I have been toying with blows the Crimson away in every dept. except taste. I will make some f2's and see what happens. I got a single male from the first seeds that I sprouted and I saved some pollen.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 27, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I still have 5 more seeds of the Crimson Crush, but I don't know what I'm going to do with them. This is the third GGG strain that I have tried, the other two being Grape Puff and Sugartown Express and I'm 0 for 3 with GGG strains.


Please consider that your Sugartown and Grape Puff pheno's were probably mislabeled because of douche bag Eric. I'd bet $1 that you may not have ended up with a decent pheno of one, the other, or both. When someone says "trust me, I know which clones are which by the way they look" and they are running a dozen strains be skeptical. Hell, you may have ended up with clones that you gave to us originally...


----------



## coldrain (Jun 28, 2016)

SCJedi said:


> Please consider that your Sugartown and Grape Puff pheno's were probably mislabeled because of douche bag Eric. I'd bet $1 that you may not have ended up with a decent pheno of one, the other, or both. When someone says "trust me, I know which clones are which by the way they look" and they are running a dozen strains be skeptical. Hell, you may have ended up with clones that you gave to us originally...


Nah, not in this case. The Sugartown and Grape Puff were clones that I got from a friend who bought the seeds. It's still possible that I didn't get a good pheno because he only bought a 10 pack of each and 10 seeds isn't necessarily a good representative sample. A few years back I started with 22 seeds of Blackwater. Of the 15 females only 2 of them were the recessive purple pheno that I wanted, and one of those was stunted and weak. So, out of 22 seeds I only got 1 winner, but damn was it a winner. I've had that one going for over 3 years now and I'm hard pressed to find anything better. I have other strains that can hang with it, but it's still very popular.

I got the Crimson seeds at Harborside so no clones involved there. From the 6 seeds I sprouted I noticed two phenos, but I guess there could be more. Maybe I didn't get the good one. I'll see what others have to say about it as more people report their results. 

I know what you mean about labeling. I learned a long time ago to carefully label everything. I typically run 5 or 6 different strains at any given time so I have to label them. Yeah, I more or less know what they look like, but when they're really small you often can't tell the difference. I'm very weary of getting strange clones from anyone, even friends. It's not just the potential of them being mislabeled, but there is also a risk of them having PM, or worse, mites. I don't have mites and I'm terrified of contaminating my grow. Nearly everyone I know around here has mites.


----------



## trippnface (Jun 28, 2016)

nicest mendobreath/mendodawg cross going... was one of the first seeds i popped and was one of the most vigorous; some did flower early but this girl and a few others came right back and look great; this was in super healthy and i hope she does great things


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2016)

trippnface said:


> nicest mendobreath/mendodawg cross going... was one of the first seeds i popped and was one of the most vigorous; some did flower early but this girl and a few others came right back and look great; this was in super healthy and i hope she does great things


Nice...


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2016)

Mendobreath madness under 2 315 lec
 
With a few clones & 1 force og.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath madness under 2 315 lec
> View attachment 3719807
> With a few clones & 1 force og.


How are you finding your yields to be with that lec? Would the 630 watt lec be comparable to a 1000 watt HPS?

I was thinking of switching to LED's, but I'm seeing a lot of happy farmers using the LEC's so I'm probably going with those instead...


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> How are you finding your yields to be with that lec? Would the 630 watt lec be comparable to a 1000 watt HPS?
> 
> I was thinking of switching to LED's, but I'm seeing a lot of happy farmers using the LEC's so I'm probably going with those instead...


I did one full grow with it,9 1gal pots gave me 12-13 zips...the 630 looks nice,I definitely think it can hang with a standard 1000watt bulb for sure (even canopy is a must) or multiple 315lec.... (2 lec>1000watt standard)

Now they sale all kinds of LEC, I have only ran sun system. .


----------



## Beemo (Jul 3, 2016)

peeps around here are LOVING duende. most of them are picking it over sinmints.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 3, 2016)

damm whats next?


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm whats next?
> View attachment 3723497


put them all in a hat stir it up and pick one


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2016)

Hell,that would be a hard pick....

Breathwork #2

1 of many females. .


----------



## Beemo (Jul 3, 2016)

forgot about these
breeders stash/freebies
no tester here.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2016)

Animism #4 going into flower two month veg.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> forgot about these
> breeders stash/freebies
> no tester here.
> View attachment 3723552


Heat......



v.s one said:


> View attachment 3723558 Animism #4 going into flower two month veg.


Love the big gals...


----------



## v.s one (Jul 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm whats next?
> View attachment 3723497


Pop 2 of each, and hit me up in the a.m.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell,that would be a hard pick....
> 
> Breathwork #2
> View attachment 3723514
> 1 of many females. .


That's what I'm talking about !!!


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 10, 2016)

I talked to Oregon Elite Seeds today. I asked him when his next Gage drop is gonna be...he said after he unloads some of his current Gage inventory he will then focus on the breeders stash only packs


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 10, 2016)

when did precious child become a breeders stash strain? i got mine day they were released and not with that price tag.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> when did precious child become a breeders stash strain? i got mine day they were released and not with that price tag.


I just asked Toby at OES he said that gage green has it as a breeders stash


----------



## the gnome (Jul 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> when did precious child become a breeders stash strain? i got mine day they were released and not with that price tag.


i picked up prec.child last nov-dec, it was around $100 along with 10
prec. child was a very nice release, i have picks back in here somewheres...?
good producer.
guess they had 2nd thoughts when they saw pic's of what growers were doing with it and decided it was worth jacking the price on it....?

what ever their reason(s) for raising the price the way they did it had me wondering.
not a lot of reason(s) to think of why they did it after the the amount time it was out for sale except they thought they could make more $$.
dissapointing to think so, at least imo


----------



## Beemo (Jul 11, 2016)

out of all the breeders, why do peeps constantly bitch about gage green price tactics? 
its never ending...
i mean theres plenty of breeders out there that charge over $200 +
and i hardly/if ever see people bitching about their prices in breeder threads...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> out of all the breeders, why do peeps constantly bitch about gage green price tactics?
> its never ending...
> i mean theres plenty of breeders out there that charge over $200 +
> and i hardly/if ever see people bitching about their prices in breeder threads...


well i hope you didnt think I was complaining about the prices...just merely stating an observation. Been wanting to ask for quite some time..some places I see Precious Child listed as a breeders stash strains..others I dont. To conclude..I aighnt mad..its a win win for me knowing I saved $150 and based on your picture of your wicked GGG collection looks as if you also saved some coin on Precious Child and afew others.

edit: unless the packaging stayed the same with Precious Child..even tho its now a breeders stash strain.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 11, 2016)

Talked to OES again he (contacted GGG) and said GGG made a mistake in there pricing precious child is not a breeders stash there was a misunderstanding price has been corrected


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 11, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Talked to OES again he (contacted GGG) and said GGG made a mistake in there pricing precious child is not a breeders stash there was a misunderstanding price has been corrected


well isnt that an interesting development. They say Out of stock aswell lol. Wonder how many packs were sold at that price then.

Maybe they got mistaken for as this:
http://www.glcheckout.com/product/grapestomper-x-cherry-puff-80-gage-green-group/


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> well isnt that an interesting development. They say Out of stock aswell lol. Wonder how many packs were sold at that price then.
> 
> Maybe they got mistaken for as this:
> http://www.glcheckout.com/product/grapestomper-x-cherry-puff-80-gage-green-group/


Yep says breeders stash. Toby at OES said his looked the same. Hes gonna contact Mike from GGG and get it all cleared up. He said if he over charged he will contact the 2 people who purchased the 2 packs he had and refund them the difference


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 11, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Yep says breeders stash. Toby at OES said his looked the same. Hes gonna contact Mike from GGG and get it all cleared up. He said if he over charged he will contact the 2 people who purchased the 2 packs he had and refund them the difference


Toby sounds like a top guy anyways.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe oes mislabeled?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 11, 2016)

aspi calyx
trimming and plucking...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Toby sounds like a top guy anyways.


I had my first order go through oes this week an the service provided to me should be what all banks shoot for. I highly recommend checking oes out.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Maybe oes mislabeled?


al


deeproots74 said:


> Talked to OES again he (contacted GGG) and said GGG made a mistake in there pricing precious child is not a breeders stash there was a misunderstanding price has been corrected


OES is waiting on a update from GGG precious child was labeled breeders stash.....


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 18, 2016)

First time with GGG. These will be going outdoors.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> First time with GGG. These will be going outdoors.
> View attachment 3735112


One of my very favorites.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2016)

FLORUIT – Forum x Mendo Breath F2
Floruit is Latin for flourishing. When we cleanse our internal world, raise our awareness, and expand our consciousness, Floruit follows.
Floruit best describes the life force that exudes from this highly anticipated and acclaimed cross between the Forum Cut Cookies and the Mendo Breath F2. Both originate from the legendary Cherry Pie Kush and OGKB lines. Both possess original Mendocino heritage.
Expect lots of tight flower formations with purple coloring and a glaze of crystal white frost. Let the flowers reach their full maturity at eight to nine weeks to see the full expression of the Floruit. Most of the weight and flavor is built in the last two weeks of flowering.
8 – 9 WEEKS
MEDIUM YIELD
 

Fits the write up spot on...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> FLORUIT – Forum x Mendo Breath F2
> Floruit is Latin for flourishing. When we cleanse our internal world, raise our awareness, and expand our consciousness, Floruit follows.
> Floruit best describes the life force that exudes from this highly anticipated and acclaimed cross between the Forum Cut Cookies and the Mendo Breath F2. Both originate from the legendary Cherry Pie Kush and OGKB lines. Both possess original Mendocino heritage.
> Expect lots of tight flower formations with purple coloring and a glaze of crystal white frost. Let the flowers reach their full maturity at eight to nine weeks to see the full expression of the Floruit. Most of the weight and flavor is built in the last two weeks of flowering.
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2016)

HIGH SCHOOL SWEETHEART – Cherry Pie Kush x Grateful Breath
The High School Sweetheart brings us back to the days when life was more care-free. Let every puff bring you back to youthfulness and innocence.
We bring together the illustrious Cherry Pie Kush and the Grateful Breath, two of the finest tasting and hardest hitting flavors in our library today. A match made in heaven! The tight forming, potent flowers in both the Grateful Breath and Cherry Pie Kush reek of Durban and Kush.
The High School Sweetheart dons frosty and resin-packed gems. Expect beautiful color and hard flower formation. Flowering time averages between eight to nine weeks.
8 – 9 WEEKS
MEDIUM – HIGH YIELD

Fitting like a o.j glove....


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2016)

BREATHWORK #2 – Mendo Breath #2 x Grateful Breath 
Breathwork #2. Breathwork is the basis for proper function within the body. Lack of airflow within the body results in decay, just as lack of airflow within a grow environment will create sickness or decay. We must regain control over our breath to properly exist on this plane. That is why the ancients put so much focus on realizing breath. It is life, and it is also death. 
The Breathwork #2 offers incredible flavor and expansion as usual. The potency and density seem to potentiate the expansive power of the terpenes. They can be felt rushing through the connective tissue, cleansing and empowering the cells within.
Expect a spectacular eight to nine week flower with lots of color, unique bud formation and greasy frost. Flavors range from mint chocolate chip to strawberries.
8 – 9 WEEKS
MEDIUM – HIGH YIELD
 
I'm running more of these now...fire


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> BREATHWORK #2 – Mendo Breath #2 x Grateful Breath
> Breathwork #2. Breathwork is the basis for proper function within the body. Lack of airflow within the body results in decay, just as lack of airflow within a grow environment will create sickness or decay. We must regain control over our breath to properly exist on this plane. That is why the ancients put so much focus on realizing breath. It is life, and it is also death.
> The Breathwork #2 offers incredible flavor and expansion as usual. The potency and density seem to potentiate the expansive power of the terpenes. They can be felt rushing through the connective tissue, cleansing and empowering the cells within.
> Expect a spectacular eight to nine week flower with lots of color, unique bud formation and greasy frost. Flavors range from mint chocolate chip to strawberries.
> ...


When are these releasing Gen? And will these be breeder packs?


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> When are these releasing Gen? And will these be breeder packs?


I'm sure they have been released at a few places/events..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm sure they have been released at a few places/events..


Okay thanks fam. You got them girls looking good. I can only imagine the smell in your room.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Okay thanks fam. You got them girls looking good. I can only imagine the smell in your room.


The smell was definitely outstanding that run..

Right now I'm digging through mendobreath f3 & mendobreath x Joseph & mendobreath x GB


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Cherry Jo aka "10" almost 9 weeks 12/12

Check my thread in my sig for more.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3737857
> Cherry Jo aka "10" almost 9 weeks 12/12
> 
> Check my thread in my sig for more.


Looking awesome Pie!!! What soil do you use. I do not have time to compost for my first grow as we are just moving into our new home next week...?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 21, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> First time with GGG. These will be going outdoors.
> View attachment 3735112


Pretty Packaging...looks like there should be some rare oils bar of soap in there.. Hopefully will be way better than that...haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Looking awesome Pie!!! What soil do you use. I do not have time to compost for my first grow as we are just moving into our new home next week...?


Homemade organic. Totally worth it. Only takes 2-3 weeks to prepare first batch but it will need some supplements during flower.

After recycling 2 times it is damn near perfect.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Homemade organic. Totally worth it. Only takes 2-3 weeks to prepare first batch but it will need some supplements during flower.
> 
> After recycling 2 times it is damn near perfect.


Can I get your recipe Pie, and what plain soil do you start out with?


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3737857
> Cherry Jo aka "10" almost 9 weeks 12/12
> 
> Check my thread in my sig for more.


Look like a excellent yielder I would to see à sog of cherry Joe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Look like a excellent yielder I would to see à sog of cherry Joe


My canopy is pretty even and the plants are about 3.5 feet tall. So they get excellent coverage. I hate waste.


----------



## trippnface (Jul 21, 2016)

aw shit; my 4 GGG ladies all showing sign of flower. calling today day 1. 3 purple-ly mendobreath dom gals; and one mendodawg daddy dom gal. prob puts me at a late sept harvest. not opposed to that at all i suppose  . cant wait to get some flower pics !


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My canopy is pretty even and the plants are about 3.5 feet tall. So they get excellent coverage. I hate waste.


No I wasn't speak in about your canopy since is already good but cherry jo look like a strain that could produce à good single cola and strain like that I perfect for me since I like sog grow since I can get rotation quicker and still have a great harvest


----------



## hyroot (Jul 22, 2016)

gage green is doing their own seed bank with just their line now.


http://gemsofgage.com/product/heirloom-genetics/


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 22, 2016)

Anybody ran 10 yet? Thinking of placing an order looking for some insight


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anybody ran 10 yet? Thinking of placing an order looking for some insight


10 is in this thread. Sucks that they only shipping to legal states.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> 10 is in this thread. Sucks that they only shipping to legal states.


 only way they can do it legally


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anybody ran 10 yet? Thinking of placing an order looking for some insight


Pie is .....
https://www.rollitup.org/t/flaming-pies-bakery.884175/page-31#post-12794242


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you both  just what I was hoping id see


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> only way they can do it legally


Technically it's not legal. They just rather deal with med states. But there's more than one way to skin a cat!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Technically it's not legal. They just rather deal with med states. But there's more than one way to skin a cat!!!!


Make a order....

It's just legal writing..


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2016)

Off and running....
 
Code:
ELTO
UVA
ALA
PAZ


----------



## greencropper (Jul 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> BREATHWORK #2 – Mendo Breath #2 x Grateful Breath
> Breathwork #2. Breathwork is the basis for proper function within the body. Lack of airflow within the body results in decay, just as lack of airflow within a grow environment will create sickness or decay. We must regain control over our breath to properly exist on this plane. That is why the ancients put so much focus on realizing breath. It is life, and it is also death.
> The Breathwork #2 offers incredible flavor and expansion as usual. The potency and density seem to potentiate the expansive power of the terpenes. They can be felt rushing through the connective tissue, cleansing and empowering the cells within.
> Expect a spectacular eight to nine week flower with lots of color, unique bud formation and greasy frost. Flavors range from mint chocolate chip to strawberries.
> ...


fantastic gear! do you know what the difference between Breathwork #1 & Breathwork #2 is gen?


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> fantastic gear! do you know what the difference between Breathwork #1 & Breathwork #2 is gen?


I wish I would have grow them side by side. ..I can only think one mendobreath was a mendo leaning pheno & the other was more ogkb..


----------



## greencropper (Jul 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> I wish I would have grow them side by side. ..I can only think one mendobreath was a mendo leaning pheno & the other was more ogkb..


thanks bro, i just got a reply from GGG about the differences of the Breathwork #1 & #2 -


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks bro, i just got a reply from GGG about the differences of the Breathwork #1 & #2 -View attachment 3739066


Sounds spot on.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sounds spot on.


mmmmm that #1 sounds down my alley!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2016)

hyroot said:


> gage green is doing their own seed bank with just their line now.
> 
> 
> http://gemsofgage.com/product/heirloom-genetics/


Gotta be in med or rec state to buy from them

I see everyone said something about it already lol. I'm gonna do what gen says see if they ship to me


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

Last gg i grew was pe pe and shit i think it was 2010-2011 if memory serves. Can u guys rec a strain that id be impressed with. Pepe had no high marks but was a winner in my gardens honestly.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

you likes?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3739298you likes?


What is it??


----------



## kingzt (Jul 23, 2016)

Has anybody tried the breathwork #1 yet? Just ordered some seeds and I am super stoked. GGG is doing some great things. I have a bright moments(frost boss) cut that is amazing!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What is it??


My latest grow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> My latest grow.


What cross is it GGG???


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

I take it your not gonna awenser my orig post and question? Guess ill head back to my cave.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I take it your not gonna awenser my orig post and question? Guess ill head back to my cave.


Was impressed with Aloha Grape Stomper and Mindscape. Just saw your Q. Havent forgot about those beans to you either .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 24, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I take it your not gonna awenser my orig post and question? Guess ill head back to my cave.


I was just inquiring about what you was growing bro that's all but there is lots of GGG that is impressive. I would say see what's available on the banks that may interest you then as about those cultivars.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 25, 2016)

Righteous brotha! I wanted grape stomper back then but it was sold out ALOT back then. I was pleasntly surprised about pepe though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Righteous brotha! I wanted grape stomper back then but it was sold out ALOT back then. I was pleasntly surprised about pepe though.


Well as was noted Aloha Grapestomper is a good one and it's a Grapestomper BX so that's prolly one to look at


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 25, 2016)

here's my foo fighter 

she smells like straight up rich/sweet cookie funk. 
excited to see her flowers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Was writing that response and this sexy mama flew onto my shoulder!!!!
 by far my fave insect aside from mantis's


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

Animism # 4 hungry as fuck @ 25 days. One plant.​


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

You guys killing me with all the aloha grape stomper talk. I have a pack, grew out two seeds, one male, one female. Female was frosty as fuck, hardly any smell or taste, and average potency, so I never revisited. Ran the girl twice, bag appeal 10, yield 8, everything else 3 or 4. Now i feel like i need to give it another try.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You guys killing me with all the aloha grape stomper talk. I have a pack, grew out two seeds, one male, one female. Female was frosty as fuck, hardly any smell or taste, and average potency, so I never revisited. Ran the girl twice, bag appeal 10, yield 8, everything else 3 or 4. Now i feel like i need to give it another try.


You should. I ran 5 out of a 10 pack. Got 3 out of 5 females, 2 nice keepers 1 decent but all smelled and all stacked. 1 of the males was a keeper and I killed the other. I will run again


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 31, 2016)

Where can i buy a GGG seed pack?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 31, 2016)

Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## Beemo (Aug 3, 2016)

good vibes



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157409234260725


----------



## JayY2015 (Aug 3, 2016)

Holy moly is all there seeds 150-250 a pack ?


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> Holy moly is all there seeds 150-250 a pack ?


Nope...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> Holy moly is all there seeds 150-250 a pack ?


Naw they got packs for $106. I guess that would be considered the less desirable crosses but still good ones tho


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> Holy moly is all there seeds 150-250 a pack ?


go get yourself some diamonds and dust. 50 seeds for $52 of open pollination



Edit: it may be confusing with that pic but the strains on the page are not used in the open pollination. Can find that info on the gageoriginals site.


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

Gems in the making....


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Gems in the making....
> View attachment 3749198


What Strains?


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

They all have codes till the release...if they make it past testing.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> They all have codes till the release...if they make it past testing.


ahh ok ty


----------



## Beemo (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw they got packs for $106. I guess that would be considered the less desirable crosses but still good ones tho


ill take the less desirable ones too. 
found a GEM in aspirare. paid only 40 for it. blowing away cherry alien paid 200 for that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> ill take the less desirable ones too.
> found a GEM in aspirare. paid only 40 for it. blowing away cherry alien paid 200 for that.


Yea I will def take them myself. Hell I wish you could get a pack of GGG for that price now I would be all over it but that's the major reason why I really don't touch packs for 200+ cus it's way better stuff for much cheaper.

Is everything GGG making now Breeders Stash??? Just wondering saw all the new crosses they putting out but too rich for my blood at this moment.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't care I'm gonna get those GS x GSOG.....$256 or not !!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't care I'm gonna get those GS x GSOG.....$256 or not !!!!


I feel you bro believe me when I say that's one I would like to get too and soon as I can I will. The Hammerhead is one I would like too Seattle Sour x Mendo Breath f2


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 4, 2016)

Actually $256 isnt really bad if you take into consideration a pack of beans in the 80's could be just shy of $100.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro believe me when I say that's one I would like to get too and soon as I can I will. The Hammerhead is one I would like too Seattle Sour x Mendo Breath f2


Haven't heard that one but they gotta Bubba Kush x Mendo or Grateful that'd I'd like too .


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Haven't heard that one but they gotta Bubba Kush x Mendo or Grateful that'd I'd like too .


Also platinum bubba x joe.....fire as all for 150 I believe


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Also platinum bubba x joe.....fire as all for 150 I believe


Isn't that Mountain Gorillas?? I think I have some genstash of that


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Isn't that Mountain Gorillas?? I think I have some genstash of that


Yeah that's the name I gave it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

10 by gage green. My favorite pheno. I smell rubber cement, and oddly enough a cross between cookies and lucky charms?

Gorgeous and smells delicious. Hoping to see some reveg action in a couple weeks for cloning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2016)

Shoulda named that strain kindergarden. 

Cus i makes me think of that childhood period with crafts and snack time.

Or grandma's cookies. Mmm


----------



## Beemo (Aug 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Actually $256 isnt really bad if you take into consideration a pack of beans in the 80's could be just shy of $100.


and if you take into consideration, a pack of beans in 2008 was hovering around 200+
ad from 2008 high times mag


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2016)

How fast we forget......


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

LOL! just consider how low the price will be in a few years when it's legal in the US. 

There will be seeds EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!Make yer money now nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Expansion and upgrading takes time and money. 

I know I spend between 1-2 hours a day with watering, trimming, recycling, processing and cleaning. I only run 12-15 plants at a time. I can only imagine how much time goes into taking care of 100+ plants, breeding, advertising, Cannacups, travel expenses, and the like.

If it was easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Expansion and upgrading takes time and money.
> 
> I know I spend between 1-2 hours a day with watering, trimming, recycling, processing and cleaning. I only run 12-15 plants at a time. I can only imagine how much time goes into taking care of 100+ plants, breeding, advertising, Cannacups, travel expenses, and the like.
> 
> If it was easy, everyone would do it.



There will be entire grow warehouses. There are actually already....there will be just many many more of them all competing for sales. The Seed Prices will drop fast.

The only reason a ton of people are not doing it is because it's illegal still.............


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> LOL! just consider how low the price will be in a few years when it's legal in the US.
> 
> There will be seeds EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!Make yer money now nothing lasts forever.


Quality will always cost more in seed form. Clones will always carry the risk of mites and disease. 

If money is an issue then you should be doing research on which strain to buy or start with another breeder.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> There will be entire grow warehouses. There are actually already....there will be just many many more of them all competing for sales. The Seed Prices will drop fast.


Perhaps. I think certain companies will stay more expensive than the generic and mass-produced seed.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Perhaps. I think certain companies will stay more expensive than the generic and mass-produced seed.



Oh I am sure there will be some that try to gouge till the last sale that's business.

But I will also bet there will be a very large number of really good growers selling really really good seeds. Genetics is not that hard.......you can learn it and apply to anything you can grow or breed.

Any rate I am glad there are places to buy seeds right now!! 

P.S. if you think plants are hard.....Try Championship Guppies.....ugh.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Oh I am sure there will be some that try to gouge till the last sale that's business.
> 
> But I will also bet there will be a very large number of really good growers selling really really good seeds. Genetics is not that hard.......you can learn it and apply to anything you can grow or breed.


I think people will set their prices based on similar quality and demand.

I could have bought a grinder from a gas station but I chose to buy an american-made quality space case for 5x as much money.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think people will set their prices based on similar quality and demand.
> 
> I could have bought a grinder from a gas station but I chose to buy an american-made quality space case for 5x as much money.



Yeah you could have paid .10 a seed, but instead paid 1.29 a seed.  just saying supply and demand.....
I realize there will be a few years of BOOM sales coming though.....and as more and more people jump on board that's where you'll see a peak and then the decline.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Yeah you could have paid .10 a seed, but instead paid 1.29 a seed.  just saying supply and demand.....
> I realize there will be a few years of BOOM sales coming though.....and as more and more people jump on board that's where you'll see a peak and then the decline.


All the more reason why breeders need to invest and expand now so they can compete later.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

One thing I like about GGG is they do neat things like those Black Bastard Seeds and others..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 5, 2016)

i really do believe, cannabis laws will be stricter with the next presidency. both nominees are against this shit... especially the vice prez.
they are still raiding shops in cali.... just last week....
while we took 4 steps forward during obama, i feel like we will take 8 steps backwards with the next president..


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i really do believe, cannabis laws will be stricter with the next presidency. both nominees are against this shit... especially the vice prez.
> they are still raiding shops in cali.... just last week....
> while we took 4 steps forward during obama, i feel like we will take 8 steps backwards with the next president..


Right now they will go after people breaking the law in any way what so ever if they are selling pot without a permit or to someone illegal to have it. I am sure they will connect things to some kind of permit to sell this and taxes....So there will still a step and cost to be involved. At some point they will sell it at stores like booze and cigs behind the counter.

Maybe it'll take a decade or so maybe less who knows. I think the big thing is selling without paying taxes.

Most I see popped sold some to someone somewhere they shouldn't have and got caught.

I read one guy sold just a tiny amount to his friend and he narked and poof.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i really do believe, cannabis laws will be stricter with the next presidency. both nominees are against this shit... especially the vice prez.
> they are still raiding shops in cali.... just last week....
> while we took 4 steps forward during obama, i feel like we will take 8 steps backwards with the next president..


There were more raids from the Feds during Obamas presidency than there was under Bush. Very disappointing as I thought he'd be more chill about weed. The progress has come at the state level, not from the Feds.

They will have no choice but to reschedule marijuana. You can't have every state with medical/recreational laws on the books and still have a federal prohibition. Just a matter of time...


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

Listen Louisisana the worst state in America when it comes to drugs passed a law about pot. You get citations now and can have 2lbs in your house so yea it'll get better. If Mississippi pass a law doing the same it'll definitely get better..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Right now they will go after people breaking the law in any way what so ever if they are selling pot without a permit or to someone illegal to have it. I am sure they will connect things to some kind of permit to sell this and taxes....So there will still a step and cost to be involved. At some point they will sell it at stores like booze and cigs behind the counter.
> Maybe it'll take a decade or so maybe less who knows. I think the big thing is selling without paying taxes.
> Most I see popped sold some to someone somewhere they shouldn't have and got caught.
> I read one guy sold just a tiny amount to his friend and he narked and poof.


no, they went after legally owned shops in ca. they had permits from state and everything.
they took all his money and equipment and left him with NOTHING.... "asset forfeiture" 
but they didnt take him to jail tho.... 
more like a legal robbery....


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no, they went after legally owned shops in ca. they had permits from state and everything.
> they took all his money and equipment and left him with NOTHING.... "asset forfeiture"
> but they didnt take him to jail tho....
> more like a legal robbery....



Well in Michigan they are sending in fake people to shops trying to buy without permits etc....and catching them doing anything they can. If they have any reason at all they will shut it down.

Piss them off.....shut down.

Dont listen.....shut down.

Sell wrong......shut down.

They are getting strict about all shops selling anything related to pot.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 5, 2016)

"At 7:37 a.m. on January 28, 2016, nearly 30 officers from the San Diego joint narcotics task force conducted a raid on Med-West Distributors, a licensed medical cannabis extraction company. The officers, decked out in helmets and tactical gear and clutching assault rifles and handguns, used a sledgehammer to open the door, and then burst into the lobby. Once inside, the task force arrested two employees present, cracked open the company's safe, and collected its inventory--more than 30,000 cartridges of cannabis oil and a couple of pounds of concentrate. 

The narcotics task force seized $1.4 million in cash, product, and money from various bank accounts belonging to owner James Slatic ($325,570 in cash was found in the safe). Med-West had been providing hundreds of licensed dispensaries around California with medical CO2-extracted cannabis oil and products under the state's medical marijuana laws since 2010. The company was licensed by the city of San Diego and operating openly. Slatic says his company was raided a second time in late June and is now officially closed.

San Diego law enforcement used federal asset forfeiture laws to freeze and seize the company's cash and the money in Slatic's personal bank account, the bank account of his wife (who is a federal employee at Veterans Affairs), and his kids' college savings accounts. The San Diego Sheriff's Office and San Diego County District Attorney's Office declined to explain why they seized Med-West's and the Slatic family's money, but neither has charged Slatic with a crime."

"Two months later, the company has no answers regarding why it was raided and has not been charged, yet it has no access to its confiscated assets."
it is still on-going

and in other news.. just last week, they raided some oil shops... guess they're going after oil....


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> "At 7:37 a.m. on January 28, 2016, nearly 30 officers from the San Diego joint narcotics task force conducted a raid on Med-West Distributors, a licensed medical cannabis extraction company. The officers, decked out in helmets and tactical gear and clutching assault rifles and handguns, used a sledgehammer to open the door, and then burst into the lobby. Once inside, the task force arrested two employees present, cracked open the company's safe, and collected its inventory--more than 30,000 cartridges of cannabis oil and a couple of pounds of concentrate.
> 
> The narcotics task force seized $1.4 million in cash, product, and money from various bank accounts belonging to owner James Slatic ($325,570 in cash was found in the safe). Med-West had been providing hundreds of licensed dispensaries around California with medical CO2-extracted cannabis oil and products under the state's medical marijuana laws since 2010. The company was licensed by the city of San Diego and operating openly. Slatic says his company was raided a second time in late June and is now officially closed.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah they love to drag it out a couple years too....and they don't like the kind of stuff he's selling here either. The whole thing is playing out like when the republican states go around and shut down abortion clinics. 

I still think over the next 10 years you will see new laws and classification.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i really do believe, cannabis laws will be stricter with the next presidency. both nominees are against this shit... especially the vice prez.
> they are still raiding shops in cali.... just last week....
> while we took 4 steps forward during obama, i feel like we will take 8 steps backwards with the next president..


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> and if you take into consideration, a pack of beans in 2008 was hovering around 200+
> ad from 2008 high times mag
> View attachment 3750045


Damn would love to get my hands on some of those strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

Well I dont know what steps we took forward with obummer, but yeah the next round looks pretty fucking shitty too. Motherfuckers are just stupid, money runs everything, & plenty of ignorant braindead sheep just play pokemon


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I dont know what steps we took forward with obummer, but yeah the next round looks pretty fucking shitty too. Motherfuckers are just stupid, money runs everything, & plenty of ignorant braindead sheep just play pokemon


Cmon bro I like Pokemon helps me exercise.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2016)

Pokémon kush?
What...mystery x mystery..

Just playing....


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 5, 2016)

This is the lone survivor of five Daybreakers.
I think the soil was too rich.
I had the same thing happen to a couple of other strains on this round.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Cmon bro I like Pokemon helps me exercise.


My girl walks around with her phone "catching" Pokemons lol what is that about ? Iol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> This is the lone survivor of five Daybreakers.
> I think the soil was too rich.
> I had the same thing happen to a couple of other strains on this round.
> View attachment 3750647


I had Daybreaker and its pretty good smoke...expect a decent stretch in flower though .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My girl walks around with her phone "catching" Pokemons lol what is that about ? Iol


Rescue her before she becomes brain dead. Its not too late for you @Vato_504 . I guess you are counterbalancing with your cannabis intake


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

I was flipping through the seeds yesterday and noticed I have some Irie OG I need to pop. Anyone popped any of those in forever?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Rescue her before she becomes brain dead. Its not too late for you @Vato_504 . I guess you are counterbalancing with your cannabis intake


It's fun believe it or not. You meet some real cool people and exercising at the same time. Plus WOMEN play.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll take your word for it Vato. My attention span for games last about as long as it takes to turn it on, much better quality time out there than playing a game imo, but to each their own. Women play at life too, plenty of women outside over here where I am


----------



## Beemo (Aug 8, 2016)

did my kush-ups this morning and got my tickets to the show....
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIxiTHKAZc-/?taken-by=wizkhalifa


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2016)

You guys seen the Gage drop at GLG? Some nice sounding strains....not cheap though!


Greatlakes Genetics would like to announce a new drop from Gage Green Genetics on Tuesday the 9th of August at 6 pm DST. Supplies are limited so be prepared.

BREATHWORK #2***

MENDO BREATH F3**8

SKYWALKER OG X GRATEFUL BREATH***



GORILLA GLUE #4 X GRATEFUL BREATH***



IRENE PURE KUSH X GRATEFUL BREATH***




BREEDERS STASH ADDITIONS


COLORADO BUBBA x MENDODAWG **

*** 156 per pack, *** 256 per pack*


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

I missed the gg4 cross didn't see that one on gage site. Yo @genuity you seen that cross in action?


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I missed the gg4 cross didn't see that one on gage site. Yo @genuity you seen that cross in action?


About to find out...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You guys seen the Gage drop at GLG? Some nice sounding strains....not cheap though!
> 
> 
> Greatlakes Genetics would like to announce a new drop from Gage Green Genetics on Tuesday the 9th of August at 6 pm DST. Supplies are limited so be prepared.
> ...


Yeah I could spend $1500 quick if I had it lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I could spend $1500 quick if I had it lol


Oh hell yeah, some tasty treats in there for sure!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh hell yeah, some tasty treats in there for sure!


I talked the lady into letting me snag one pack so I got 3 to choose from hopefully lol
Grape Puff x GSOG 
Grapestomper x GSOG 
Time Traveler


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I talked the lady into letting me snag one pack so I got 3 to choose from hopefully lol
> Grape Puff x GSOG
> Grapestomper x GSOG
> Time Traveler


Nice. Money has been tapped over my direction but I have enough atm anyway.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice. Money has been tapped over my direction but I have enough atm anyway.


$256 I feel very lucky talking my lady into letting me get one pack lol if it was near tax time tho......


----------



## weedemart (Aug 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3749787 View attachment 3749788
> 
> 10 by gage green. My favorite pheno. I smell rubber cement, and oddly enough a cross between cookies and lucky charms?
> 
> Gorgeous and smells delicious. Hoping to see some reveg action in a couple weeks for cloning.


yum yum.

i think i found my next strain xD


----------



## weedemart (Aug 9, 2016)

is gage green genetics stable ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> $256 I feel very lucky talking my lady into letting me get one pack lol if it was near tax time tho......


Thankyou for saying that. 250 bucks for a pack of seeds is just insane. Idc what lineage it is. Its GG specificly i tell any breeder who asks 200+ for a pack of seeds that i cant afford those prices....only one was willing to lower his prices...i still work with him to this day.

Any of you been with gg since day 1 i could ask a strain lineage question to?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

weedemart said:


> is gage green genetics stable ?


Very stable


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Thankyou for saying that. 250 bucks for a pack of seeds is just insane. Idc what lineage it is. Its GG specificly i tell any breeder who asks 200+ for a pack of seeds that i cant afford those prices....only one was willing to lower his prices...i still work with him to this day.
> 
> Any of you been with gg since day 1 i could ask a strain lineage question to?


Maybe @genuity can help with lineage


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 9, 2016)

Skywalker og x mendodawg cant wait to drop these


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Skywalker og x mendodawg cant wait to drop these


I've got those growing right now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Thankyou for saying that. 250 bucks for a pack of seeds is just insane. Idc what lineage it is. Its GG specificly i tell any breeder who asks 200+ for a pack of seeds that i cant afford those prices....only one was willing to lower his prices...i still work with him to this day.
> 
> Any of you been with gg since day 1 i could ask a strain lineage question to?


I'm a lineage junkie lol what you wanting to know?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

You were the 2nd person came to mind @akhiymjames . I figured you would see it though  and chime in


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You were the 2nd person came to mind @akhiymjames . I figured you would see it though  and chime in


Lol yea you know me. I wish GGG would bring back some of the older stuff and mix it in with the new. Everybody has went OGKB crazy lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Everybody has went OGKB crazy lol


They see the money...and sadly thats where focus goes...in everything it seems


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've got those growing right now.


I saw them and they look beautiful so far....can't wait to see them in flower .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol yea you know me. I wish GGG would bring back some of the older stuff and mix it in with the new. Everybody has went OGKB crazy lol


I want some of the old gear to be rereleased but it seems now everything is "breeders stash" ! I swear if I could I would buy a pack of everyone , f2 them and give them to everybody that wanted them .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I saw them and they look beautiful so far....can't wait to see them in flower .


Ive been having issues with my AC so they are recovering from a bit of heat stress. They should be fine tho. Wouldn't be the first time I stressed a plant. 

I'll provide photos once I seperate the girls.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I want some of the old gear to be rereleased but it seems now everything is "breeders stash" ! I swear if I could I would buy a pack of everyone , f2 them and give them to everybody that wanted them .


someone could start a whole company based on buying 250$ or more seed packs and just breeding them and reselling. Im sorry 250 is just too much imho


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> someone could start a whole company based on buying 250$ or more seed packs and just breeding them and reselling. Im sorry 250 is just too much imho


You must've never read @Flaming Pie thread before. Check it out look at her results then let me know if you think they are worth it. Matter of fact look at gromer's IG his whole line is based off GGG gear. Somethings aren't but I think some of their strains are worth it bro. But I feel you.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You must've never read @Flaming Pie thread before. Check it out look at her results then let me know if you think they are worth it. Matter of fact look at gromer's IG his whole line is based off GGG gear. Somethings aren't but I think some of their strains are worth it bro. But I feel you.


I agree with @rocknratm tho not for the same reason. I don't yet have the experience of a grormer so it would be a waste for my skill level. There's no point wasting money on $250+ seed packs until I can master the cheaper packs first lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I agree with @rocknratm tho not for the same reason. I don't yet have the experience of a grormer so it would be a waste for my skill level. There's no point wasting money on $250+ seed packs until I can master the cheaper packs first lol


True. Learn with cheap seeds and once you can read a plant's needs you can move on to the more expensive seeds.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True. Learn with cheap seeds and once you can read a plant's needs you can move on to the more expensive seeds.


idk, the fire strains I have run in the past always turn out good even if I made mistakes along the way. imo a bomb strain can be pulled a week early and still be fire, you can make nute mistakes, ect (to a point I mean). Being forgiving is part of being a good strain imo, or ease of growth is a factor at least.
Some are more approachable to new growers, some arent, thats for sure.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

What do you guys think about the new line that just dropped?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

Platinum line, tahoe og, and dosido crosses that is


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Platinum line, tahoe og, and dosido crosses that is


Where you seen those at


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Where you seen those at


Oh shit my bad, i was thinking about inhouse. Sorry im just high af


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Oh shit my bad, i was thinking about inhouse. Sorry im just high af


Lmao that's who I thought you was talking about..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

Haha my bad gage green is the shit too.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

Whats yalls favorite ggg??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Whats yalls favorite ggg??


Aloha Grape Stomper so far. Havent done alot of them though, only Good Ideas, Aloha Grape Stomper, & Mindscape


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

I want mendobreath badly


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 11, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> someone could start a whole company based on buying 250$ or more seed packs and just breeding them and reselling. Im sorry 250 is just too much imho


Lol thats called greenpoint seeds.he even used a bunch of ggg genetics 
Shady shit.you could just breed 2 unknowns and put gsc in the title and it would sell,without screwing over another breeder lol


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 11, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Whats yalls favorite ggg??


Cornerstone followed by the firstrun grapestomper bx.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

@shorelineOG is that the real Shoreline cut in your cross ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @shorelineOG is that the real Shoreline cut in your cross ?


It is the original cut of Shoreline crossed with Deadhead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> It is the original cut of Shoreline crossed with Deadhead.


deadhead is a good strain name for a holocaust denier like you.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> It is the original cut of Shoreline crossed with Deadhead.


Cool...I was gonna try Devil's Harvests version but I think your cross may be better for what I'm looking for .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> deadhead is a good strain name for a holocaust denier like you.


Don't come around here shitting in my thread....keep it in TnT or the political forum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Don't come around here shitting in my thread....keep it in TnT or the political forum.


i don't shit in your thread, i just call out the stench-ridden turds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Don't come around here shitting in my thread....keep it in TnT or the political forum.


Must be someone on ignore....


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Must be someone on ignore....


Lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

@Vnsmkr it's day time there isn't it bro ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @Vnsmkr it's day time there isn't it bro ?


Yip. I am 12 hrs ahead of Central time zone. 12:00 here


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip. I am 12 hrs ahead of Central time zone. 12:00 here


Ok cool..... it's 1:09 am here and I'm packing another bowl lol so it's an 11 hour difference


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Packed a pipe of some really greasy nepalese hash this morning and only took a few tokes of it. Pretty strong stuff. I'm on cake today so I'm pretty set


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Packed a pipe of some really greasy nepalese hash this morning and only took a few tokes of it. Pretty strong stuff. I'm on cake today so I'm pretty set


What's the cannabis laws like there.?
Edit: lucky you with the hash....is it temple balls ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Whats yalls favorite ggg??


I like them all so far that I've tried .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the cannabis laws like there.?


They dont give a shit about cannabis. Focus is on ice-heroin. Youll get a fine is about the most and the plants taken but thats only if you are selling to locals and not greasing hands....to other expatriates they could gaf


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They dont give a shit about cannabis. Focus is on ice-heroin. Youll get a fine is about the most and the plants taken but thats only if you are selling to locals and not greasing hands....to other expatriates they could gaf


Sweet .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the cannabis laws like there.?
> Edit: lucky you with the hash....is it temple balls ?


This is some pressed stuff from around pokhara really oily. Some other thats charas from same area. I prefer the charas


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

I just packed a bowl of some knock off Chem d...,pretty good flowers though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I just packed a bowl of some knock off Chem d...,pretty good flowers though


Been out of flowers for a minute. Few more months yet till I have some. Am sure will break down at some point and grab some Cambodian flowers before then


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been out of flowers for a minute. Few more months yet till I have some. Am sure will break down at some point and grab some Cambodian flowers before then


I bet you have access to land race genetics.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I bet you have access to land race genetics.


Yep from time to time I grow them out as well....some diamonds I would say and alot of shite to sift through that arent. beautiful plants though from what Ive seen


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep from time to time I grow them out as well....some diamonds I would say and alot of shite to sift through that arent. beautiful plants though from what Ive seen


I bet there are some diamonds to be found you lucky dog lol


----------



## Beemo (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip. I am 12 hrs ahead of Central time zone. 12:00 here


how the hell do you know about tosh.0?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how the hell do you know about tosh.0?


whats that?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> whats that?


That's what I wanna know lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2016)

Tosh.o is the best.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

What or who the f is Tosh.o ?


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 12, 2016)

Just picked up some gage green ! We will soon see what is up with there genetics


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 12, 2016)

It


Vnsmkr said:


> What or who the f is Tosh.o ?


 It is a tv show


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

@Beemo So then I dont know shit about tosh o since I dont watch that box. Thought that may have been slang for something else......


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So then I dont know shit about fkn tosh o since I dont watch that box


Me either I just know it's a tv show lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Beemo So then I dont know shit about tosh o since I dont watch that box. Thought that may have been slang for something else......


lol, you avatar is Daniel Tosh. Tosh.O is his TV show....99% sure your avatar is a clip from his show.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> lol, you avatar is Daniel Tosh. Tosh.O is his TV show....99% sure your avatar is a clip from his show.


HA ha lmao didnt even fucking know that! I liked the "expression" could gaf about the picture


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

That problem is solved


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3756004 Just picked up some gage green ! We will soon see what is up with there genetics


I'm a sucka for breeders pack. Nice come up. I grew up on your Avy spread the message.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

So the cherry puff x joseph aka 10, makes excellent rosin when I squish the buds.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

Mendobreath x joe


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x joe
> View attachment 3756721


lookin great gen...how long till finish?


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So the cherry puff x joseph aka 10, makes excellent rosin when I squish the buds.
> 
> View attachment 3756457


How is the smell and taste of that 10


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I grew up on your Avy spread the message



What does that mean ??


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lookin great gen...how long till finish?


 5 more weeks..I hope sooner.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x joe
> View attachment 3756721


Dude there stuff looks so frosty. I can't wait till I get to the time when I can pop these breath work #2. Your plant looks great !


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dude there stuff looks so frosty. I can't wait till I get to the time when I can pop these breath work #2. Your plant looks great !


This is one I found out the rest of the test seeds...
 
Looking & smelling like the first gals I found.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x joe
> View attachment 3756721


I will buy a joe cross any day. Gd work.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I will buy a joe cross any day. Gd work.


Same here...she is the only one I really wanted out of these mendobreath crosses.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What does that mean ??


Where I'm from your avatar was a commercial that came on in the 90's. After school to reach out to kids to learn more. Which was very true. For example like the more you know the better you grow, or the more you fuck the better you fuck. Hence the more you know. Spread the message!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How is the smell and taste of that 10


Haven't tasted yet. I am going to order a vape pen tonight so I can try the wax in 2 days. Smoking I wait 2 weeks or so to test. Wait 2 months to actually smoke regularly.

Smells like rubber cement, gas, with hints of fruit in two pheno or baked cookies in one pheno.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where I'm from your avatar was a commercial that came on in the 90's. After school to reach out to kids to learn more. Which was very true. For example like the more you know the better you grow, or the more you fuck the better you fuck. Hence the more you know. Spread the message!!!


Ok I get it lol and yes that is exactly what that star is in my avatar


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't tasted yet. I am going to order a vape pen tonight so I can try the wax in 2 days. Smoking I wait 2 weeks or so to test. Wait 2 months to actually smoke regularly.
> 
> Smells like rubber cement, gas, with hints of fruit in two pheno or baked cookies in one pheno.


Sound delicioso!!


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 13, 2016)

Some mango puff.. Came home after a week away to every nug just slung over from having swelled up.. very ripe nose on her


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where I'm from your avatar was a commercial that came on in the 90's. After school to reach out to kids to learn more. Which was very true. For example like the more you know the better you grow, or the more you fuck the better you fuck. Hence the more you know. Spread the message!!!


Bill Nye had some 'Now You Know' message aswell if Im not mistaken..

i also remember said commerical you speak of however.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where I'm from your avatar was a commercial that came on in the 90's. After school to reach out to kids to learn more. Which was very true. For example like the more you know the better you grow, or the more you fuck the better you fuck. Hence the more you know. Spread the message!!!


i remember it from, the reading rainbow with LeVar Burton.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I will buy a joe cross any day. Gd work.


me 2
that joe male is a stud


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 14, 2016)

And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like I might need to get in on some of this Gage gear.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2016)

I mislabled a cup so I have two Daybreakers instead of one.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 16, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I mislabled a cup so I have two Daybreakers instead of one.
> View attachment 3758561 View attachment 3758563


I got those free when I ordered breath work #2 from Great Lakes genetics ! Looking forward to see how they run for you


----------



## Beemo (Aug 16, 2016)

wish these pop-up seed banks would spend some money and buy themselves a real seedling storage/refrigerated system, instead of "behind the counter in a briefcase"
i know some of the old school banks do... but dont know any in the states that do...
they're to busy braggin about dumb shit....


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 17, 2016)

foo fighter day 15
she smells super tropical, with minty cookie undertones. weird and very appealing.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Breathwork 2>>>mutation pheno..
 
I'll get pics of her funky looking stems.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breathwork 2>>>mutation pheno..
> View attachment 3761199
> I'll get pics of her funky looking stems.


Gnarly looking plant there


----------



## Beemo (Aug 19, 2016)

recycling soil with grokashi.... sits for a couple months then reuse to make a new batch (roots all gone, like new soil)... example 50 soil = 25 used soil 25 new soil...
why throw away soil when still active and still has minerals that doesnt break down for a couple yrs, like azomite, greensand, glacial rock dust, and other minerals...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> recycling soil with grokashi.... sits for a couple months then reuse to make a new batch (roots all gone, like new soil)... example 50 soil = 25 used soil 25 new soil...
> why throw away soil when still active and still has minerals that doesnt break down for a couple yrs, like azomite, greensand, glacial rock dust, and other minerals...
> View attachment 3761263 View attachment 3761264 View attachment 3761265


Never gets thrown away here, straight recycling is the way to go.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> recycling soil with grokashi.... sits for a couple months then reuse to make a new batch (roots all gone, like new soil)... example 50 soil = 25 used soil 25 new soil...
> why throw away soil when still active and still has minerals that doesnt break down for a couple yrs, like azomite, greensand, glacial rock dust, and other minerals...
> View attachment 3761263 View attachment 3761264 View attachment 3761265


Wow! Ill learn how to do this one day i wanna change from bottle nutes


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Wow! Ill learn how to do this one day i wanna change from bottle nutes


I just recently went from bottles to living soil and it has been nothing but smooth sailing compared to my coco grows.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Never gets thrown away here, straight recycling is the way to go.


I'm am gonna recycle all my old soil this round too. It will be my first time doing this but I've read the soil gets better with age not worse so I'm in !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I just recently went from bottles to living soil and it has been nothing but smooth sailing compared to my coco grows.


Its so easy


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its so easy


Almost seems too easy sometimes when I think of the countless hours of work I would put in when I used coco. I watered myself to death. Wore all the hair off of my knees lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Almost seems too easy sometimes when I think of the countless hours of work I would put in when I used coco. I watered myself to death. Wore all the hair off of my knees lol


I tried coco once and I wasnt into it. I dispersed it through a couple of veggie planters and its fine there


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breathwork 2>>>mutation pheno..
> View attachment 3761199
> I'll get pics of her funky looking stems.


Is this a normal pheno for this strain ?


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I tried coco once and I wasnt into it. I dispersed it through a couple of veggie planters and its fine there


I hated coco !! Flowers tasted like crap !!


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is this a normal pheno for this strain ?


The first 6 seeds was all normal looking plants...the 2nd set of 6 seeds gave me 4 mutation.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> The first 6 seeds was all normal looking plants...the 2nd set of 6 seeds gave me 4 mutation.


That is weird ? I just picked up a pack from Great Lakes genetics when he dropped them like a week or two ago. I'm hoping they turn out like the pics ! FIRE!! Have you finished any yet ? Those seeds were waaay to expensive to be all messed up . I hope they put out great for you !


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I hated coco !! Flowers tasted like crap !!


this is the issue I am having now. 
while not tasting like crap, they def can get some more terpenes pulled out....I grow in coco. 

everyone I talk to swears by it tho. 
been growing a year, all coco grows.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> this is the issue I am having now.
> while not tasting like crap, they def can get some more terpenes pulled out....I grow in coco.
> 
> everyone I talk to swears by it tho.
> been growing a year, all coco grows.


Try soil . I can taste a coco grown plant any day . They have there own flavor to every strain is close to the same . This is only my opinion. The first time I used organic grown Meds I was hooked. This is real organic Meds . A lot of these dispensaries are selling stuff that isn't organic and saying it is. Not everyone you talk to says that because I definitely don't.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2016)

Animism #4 . Fuck coco


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3761617 Animism #4 . Fuck coco


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is weird ? I just picked up a pack from Great Lakes genetics when he dropped them like a week or two ago. I'm hoping they turn out like the pics ! FIRE!! Have you finished any yet ? Those seeds were waaay to expensive to be all messed up . I hope they put out great for you !


Yup,and getting close to chopping the second round...pics in a bit.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup,and getting close to chopping the second round...pics in a bit.


So then it must be a winner in your book if you are keeping it around ?


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> So then it must be a winner in your book if you are keeping it around ?


Well they first set of seeds i did not keep a cut...no reason in particular. 
This set is didoing keep a cut of the ogkb dom looking one.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well they first set of seeds i did not keep a cut...no reason in particular.
> This set is didoing keep a cut of the ogkb dom looking one.


What was the flavor and high like off of her ? Thanks for the info , I appreciate it.i can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What was the flavor and high like off of her ? Thanks for the info , I appreciate it.i can't wait to see your pics!!


The flavor was all over the place....in a good way
I'll get better smoke report this time...but it was good last time.powerful. 

Another BW#2


----------



## weedemart (Aug 20, 2016)

300$ per pack hope you found a diamond


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm am gonna recycle all my old soil this round too. It will be my first time doing this but I've read the soil gets better with age not worse so I'm in !


its really easy. after you use soil. dont let it dry out or you will have to re-apply with fungal and bacteria tea to wake them up again, as they go dormant when dry...
throw down some grokashi or bokashi to help speed things up... example... every 8-10in used soil, on top, a layer of grokashi. repeat process until container is full...
after couple months... just use, half used and half new as base, and then amend nutrients accordingly...

or you can compost it.... been throwing used soil in compost tumbler as a base with old bananas, strawberrys, oranges, potatoes, organic shit....


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

weedemart said:


> 300$ per pack hope you found a diamond


More than any other breeders so far...I'm happy with the results thus far.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> More than any other breeders so far...I'm happy with the results thus far.


Have you guys that are also growing Bodhi would you say GGG has better stuff than Bodhi?


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Have you guys that are also growing Bodhi would you say GGG has better stuff that Bodhi?


From the packs I have grown & what I be looking for....yes ggg

Now his first releases...all them was bad ass(my personal favorite is tigers milk)


I like the new age looking nugs...I'm a big fan of sour D..but growing it is very lack luster to me (just everything about it is old)in a good way.

Hope that make sense? 

I like ggg new stuff also...I just wish joe was the dad of most, if not all....


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> From the packs I have grown & what I be looking for....yes ggg
> 
> Now his first releases...all them was bad ass(my personal favorite is tigers milk)
> 
> ...


I have never grown bodhi but have smoked a few of his strains and they're good but overhyped. My Sour D is so potent, probably the best strain out there, red eyes and long lasting high.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have never grown bodhi but have smoked a few of his strains and they're good but overhyped. My Sour D is so potent, probably the best strain out there, red eyes and long lasting high.


I need to pop some beans i have some NYCD bag seeds


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

Hell yeah,get to popping...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Have you guys that are also growing Bodhi would you say GGG has better stuff than Bodhi?


I would say it would depend on the cross. The Hashplant 3 of Bodhi I grew was right on par with Grateful Breath both flame and keepers. Different crosses totally but sad I don't have both those ladies. I think it depends on the dad from said crosses but I agree with genuity Jo stud is a beast and the crosses gen liked from Bodhi are from Appy and I would say Jo and Appy are both great studs. I smoked some nugs from Wookie dad and it's good not my thing tho with the foral lavender terps it brings.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have never grown bodhi but have smoked a few of his strains and they're good but overhyped. My Sour D is so potent, probably the best strain out there, red eyes and long lasting high.


 Bodhi prices are better than GGG.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Most prices out there are better than GGG tbh


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 20, 2016)

I am better off buying the best genetics available, prices don't bother me if I find keepers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I am better off buying the best genetics available, prices don't bother me if I find keepers.


Yeah I feel you, to a certain extent. This business has gotten stupid over the last 5 years. More than a few bucks a bean is ridiculous to me, but thats just my honest opinion. 10 a bean is about the max I'll pay. Theres too much great shit out there for less


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2016)

I dont think about price, im thinking blessed....
russian assassin boyz gg #4 cut... should be interesting...


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I dont think about price, im thinking blessed....
> russian assassin boyz gg #4 cut... should be interesting...
> View attachment 3762486


Should be dank !!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I dont think about price, im thinking blessed....
> russian assassin boyz gg #4 cut... should be interesting...
> View attachment 3762486


It's not about price to me. It's about how everything is crossed to clone onlys by everybody not just gage. Get a male,get clone onlys, get money. That's the norm now days. Work some of them crosses. Make something different. I will pay.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> It's not about price to me. It's about how everything is crossed to clone onlys by everybody not just gage. Get a male,get clone onlys, get money. That's the norm now days. Work some of them crosses. Make something different. I will pay.


i get wat your saying.. that is tha norm... lol i wouldnt pay 256+ for in house gear tho.... 
its mainly about ggg doesnt just get anybodys cut... they try to make sure its an elite cut or a known cut... 
like the santa cruz blue dream, russian assassin gg4, or even JOE... and also grateful breath male... have you seen what GB male did to ghost og? aka sophisticated lady
thats what im paying for... dont have access to dispensaries...
just looking for a better version of the elite cuts going around...


----------



## v.s one (Aug 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i get wat your saying.. that is tha norm... lol i wouldnt pay 256+ for in house gear tho....
> its mainly about ggg doesnt just get anybodys cut... they try to make sure its an elite cut or a known cut...
> like the santa cruz blue dream, russian assassin gg4, or even JOE... and also grateful breath male... have you seen what GB male did to ghost og? aka sophisticated lady
> thats what im paying for... dont have access to dispensaries...
> just looking for a better version of the elite cuts going around...


Lol. I know you would not pay $256.00 a pack for In house gear, but you probably got $ 256.00 of in house gear in your vault. I'm not saying what they do to clone onlys is not dank. I'm saying for the price separate yourself from In house.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> It's not about price to me. It's about how everything is crossed to clone onlys by everybody not just gage. Get a male,get clone onlys, get money. That's the norm now days. Work some of them crosses. Make something different. I will pay.


My only comment is just because its the norm, doesnt mean its not bullshit. It is bullshit to go pick up some clone onlies go dust it yourself (fly by night chuckers) and jack up the price. Should be giving that shit away


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I dont think about price, im thinking blessed....
> russian assassin boyz gg #4 cut... should be interesting...
> View attachment 3762486


Where them come from @Beemo


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I dont think about price, im thinking blessed....
> russian assassin boyz gg #4 cut... should be interesting...
> View attachment 3762486


What Russian Assassin GG4???? There is only one GG4 and that's from Joesy


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2016)

It's lots of gg4 out there....but only few people got the real thing.
RA is just verified. 

Lots of fake gg4 out just like the rest of the cuts..


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 21, 2016)

I've got a bunch of stuff I crossed with a banana og male from apothecary genetics. Should I start a seed company  banana og x gg#4 and gsc forum cut x banana og , blue satalite x banana og , og 18 x banana og. Those are good crosses and I know the strains are legit  banana cookies should be good. I've never had time to pop any of them so they sit in the vault until one day I have time.my next crosses will be with a male gg#4 x ogbk crossed with several good ones including the real ogbk and the real gg# 4, cherry pie. Can I sell these untested reg beans for 300 a pack lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

Pop up seedbank. You can call it, exotic. Oh wait, theres already that 1. I am joking btw, but yeah theres a bunch of them


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I've got a bunch of stuff I crossed with a banana og male from apothecary genetics. Should I start a seed company  banana og x gg#4 and gsc forum cut x banana og , blue satalite x banana og , og 18 x banana og. Those are good crosses and I know the strains are legit  banana cookies should be good. I've never had time to pop any of them so they sit in the vault until one day I have time.my next crosses will be with a male gg#4 x ogbk crossed with several good ones including the real ogbk and the real gg# 4, cherry pie. Can I sell these untested reg beans for 300 a pack lol


All you got to do is get them on one of the seedbanks..the world is big.
The question is:
Will you be around for the scrutiny?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry if it's been discussed already, but what is the difference between Breathwork #1 and #2?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 21, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed already, but what is the difference between Breathwork #1 and #2?


Different moms /same dad


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> All you got to do is get them on one of the seedbanks..the world is big.
> The question is:
> Will you be around for the scrutiny?


Maybe someday  for now I'll just keep doing it and saving the seeds for whenever lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2016)

Mendobreath #M f3 #3
I like the looks of them mendobreath f3.....but mendobreath x Joseph 
 
Mendobreath x joe is just a badass plant..she catches my eye every time I enter the room. 
.................now the Breathwork 2..another wow,very beautiful plants,with a plethora of smells
 
As this mendobreath madness run is coming to an end,and I have a few keeps to look into..I can now move on..


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath #M f3 #3View attachment 3763790
> I like the looks of them mendobreath f3.....but mendobreath x Joseph
> View attachment 3763794
> Mendobreath x joe is just a badass plant..she catches my eye every time I enter the room.
> ...


YUM !! On to the next one !


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed already, but what is the difference between Breathwork #1 and #2?


from @greencropper


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

#6 Breathwork profile pic


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> #6 Breathwork profile pic
> View attachment 3764425





genuity said:


> Mendobreath #M f3 #3View attachment 3763790
> I like the looks of them mendobreath f3.....but mendobreath x Joseph
> View attachment 3763794
> Mendobreath x joe is just a badass plant..she catches my eye every time I enter the room.
> ...


All I can say is WOW !!!! Gage is a badass breeder and you're a badass grower


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> All I can say is WOW !!!! Gage is a badass breeder and you're a badass grower


Thanks,but I just try to get them to the end...not all make it,but the ones that do..I'm definitely taken back by the plants generosity.


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

GGG is cool ive grown out an old strain called Sun Maiden (Stomper x Chemdawg OG) that strain was killer!!!

Not really intrested in OGKB strains that much even though never had any, still havent had any cookies either. 

I have a pack of Blueberry Kush x Stomper OG that I popped a few seeds. They were males that I culled but I could smell the Stopmer in one of them. GGG has said they lost the Stomper cut which is a shame. I say them on IG asking others for a cut of the original Stomper cross.

I've ran a pack of Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper & honestly I rather run that again to find Stomper pheno's certainly a lor cheaper & legit.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> GGG is cool ive grown out an old strain called Sun Maiden (Stomper x Chemdawg OG) that strain was killer!!!
> 
> I have a pack of Blueberry Kush x Stomper OG that I popped a few seeds. They were males that I culled but I could smell the Stopmer in one of them. GGG has said they lost the Stomper cut which is a shame. I say them on IG asking others for a cut of the original Stomper cross.
> 
> I've ran a pack of Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper & honestly I rather run that again to find Stomper pheno's certainly a lor cheaper & legit.


I think they went that route also...hazeman route.


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> I think they went that route also...hazeman route.


Cant blame um that was a nice strain. I know Riot Seeds has/had an S1 called Sour Grapes that he's saying GGG ripped off from Jojo but I dont concern myself w/ breeder politics lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Cant blame um that was a nice strain. I know Riot Seeds has/had an S1 called Sour Grapes that he's saying GGG ripped off from Jojo but I dont concern myself w/ breeder politics lol.


Lol that's funny cuz that's where they got the Stomper from and gives all credit to Jojo. 

Man I wish they would come back out with some of the oldies that Sun Maiden sounds great. You plan on popping anymore of the Blueberry Kush x GSOG I never seen that one around before


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

You can find them Grapestomper phenos in D-Cure too .


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol that's funny cuz that's where they got the Stomper from and gives all credit to Jojo.


if you really know ggg... you know about Jojo... RIP Jojo...
they even named a cross after him... respect....

*Elegy for Jojo*
[ Purple Kush x Grape Stomper OG ]

A dedication to a mentor, a master and a legend in the connoisseur cannabis community, Jojorizo (R.I.P.) blazed a trail that is still on fire to this day. We dedicate this melody to Jo the man who taught Keyplay the subtleties of cannabis breeding.

The Oakland Purple Kush meets the Grape Stomper OG. Both cuts have a special place in our hearts. We inherited infinite blessings from Jojo. Without him, we would not be here today. His passion and fire burns on at Gage Green Genetics. Rest in Peace.

8 – 9 WEEKS

MEDIUM YIELD


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol that's funny cuz that's where they got the Stomper from and gives all credit to Jojo.
> 
> Man I wish they would come back out with some of the oldies that Sun Maiden sounds great. You plan on popping anymore of the Blueberry Kush x GSOG I never seen that one around before


That is pretty funny. Yeah just looking at their old lines makes me want to shed a tear lol! Defiantly going to pop the rest of the pack soon enough it called Communitas, still some packs floating around.

I have a nice grape smelling pheno on this Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure from genotypea2 got it from firestax. Going to flower it out soon, they told me that the Tahoe Cure male used gave the cross a smokey grape scent. It looks like Ghost though real leggy.



skunkwreck said:


> You can find them Grapestomper phenos in D-Cure too .


Havent seen that around know its hittin like that Sun Maiden!



Beemo said:


> if you really know ggg... you know about Jojo... RIP Jojo...
> they even named a cross after him... respect....


 I think he meant that GGG got the Sour Grapes from Riot but yes still homage to Jojo


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Havent seen that around know its hittin like that Sun Maiden!


Yeah it's been a couple years or so , I had to f2 mine to keep them around lol


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah it's been a couple years or so , I had to f2 mine to keep them around lol


Smart, I wasnt even thinking about making seeds back then now I know better.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> if you really know ggg... you know about Jojo... RIP Jojo...
> they even named a cross after him... respect....
> 
> *Elegy for Jojo*
> ...


@Beemo where you get that GG4 cross from


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> from @greencropper


Appreciate you posting this...good chance of being my next seed purchase.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Appreciate you posting this...good chance of being my next seed purchase.


It comes with a price tag but I believe it'd be worth it . If you can still find them , haven't seen them since last year .


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Appreciate you posting this...good chance of being my next seed purchase.


If you can find them. Saw on IG where GGG says they didn't make a a lot of the Breathwork #1 and #2 and they are all sold out except for the few packs they have to sell at Hempcon I think well some festival anyway so good luck finding them. The ones greatlakesgenetics had were gone in minutes


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Daybreaker


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It comes with a price tag but I believe it'd be worth it . If you can still find them , haven't seen them since last year .





akhiymjames said:


> If you can find them. Saw on IG where GGG says they didn't make a a lot of the Breathwork #1 and #2 and they are all sold out except for the few packs they have to sell at Hempcon I think well some festival anyway so good luck finding them. The ones greatlakesgenetics had were gone in minutes



I've been stalking the Hemp Depot "coming soon" listing of Breathwork #1 and #2 lately, but as of today the #1 is no longer there, and the price has gone up to beyond my reach...though it did seem originally priced a bit low considering the exchange rate. A bunch of other sick stuff also got posted as "coming soon" today, might wanna check it if you got the means. Lots of their more affordably priced stuff still looks very appealing to me anyhow.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I've been stalking the Hemp Depot "coming soon" listing of Breathwork #1 and #2 lately, but as of today the #1 is no longer there, and the price has gone up to beyond my reach...though it did seem originally priced a bit low considering the exchange rate. A bunch of other sick stuff also got posted as "coming soon" today, might wanna check it if you got the means. Lots of their more affordably priced stuff still looks very appealing to me anyhow.


Gage has got some fire in the $100 range for sure !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Gage has got some fire in the $100 range for sure !


Shit man those diamonds and dust are 50 a pack of 50 . If they are still there next time I have some cash available I am grabbing some
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-diamonds-dust/prod_5559.html


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man those diamonds and dust are 50 a pack of 50 . If they are still there next time I have some cash available I am grabbing some
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-diamonds-dust/prod_5559.html


I would be all over them myself I just don't like growing something I don't know true lineage well at least the mom lol. Too many moms and dads in those packs would never know what I'm growing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would be all over them myself I just don't like growing something I don't know true lineage well at least the mom lol. Too many moms and dads in those packs would never know what I'm growing


I know you are a stickler for that, but all good genetics, who gives a shit. Thats my thought anyway. Im not trying to sell anything, this is MY weed


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know you are a stickler for that, but all good genetics, who gives a shit. Thats my thought anyway. Im not trying to sell anything, this is MY weed


Yea you are right def good genetics for sure so we be smoking garbage. I feel you on that all the way bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man those diamonds and dust are 50 a pack of 50 . If they are still there next time I have some cash available I am grabbing some
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-diamonds-dust/prod_5559.html


Got them too Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you are right def good genetics for sure so we be smoking garbage. I feel you on that all the way bro


Make my own pop up seedbank with d&d and local long leaves  and peddle to myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you are right def good genetics for sure so we be smoking garbage. I feel you on that all the way bro


I just feel like good genetics are good genetics. I think people are too wrapped up in whats in some name we give them, thats all. AND thats because there is a monetary market for them.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just feel like good genetics are good genetics. I think people are too wrapped up in whats in some name we give them, thats all. AND thats because there is a monetary market for them.....


For me it's about being a connoisseur I love weed so it's a pleasure and excitement to know what this and this makes that. I could grow mystery seeds and be satisfied tho cus with some of these clone only cuts you don't know what's in them and there's excitement from that lol but if I can know what's in the strain I would like to know but it's for the love of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> For me it's about being a connoisseur I love weed so it's a pleasure and excitement to know what this and this makes that. I could grow mystery seeds and be satisfied tho cus with some of these clone only cuts you don't know what's in them and there's excitement from that lol but if I can know what's in the strain I would like to know but it's for the love of it.


I hear you brah. Theres a place for all of it. Definitely not knocking it. I love it all


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 24, 2016)

I have to agree with @Vnsmkr, 50 seeds for $50 of he most elite genetics in a mash up of all combinations is an incredible deal. Like the ultimate mix pack. I can understand what you're saying @akhiymjames and I totally respect where you're coming from. But there is also a plus side, since you have no idea what the lineage is you can name it whatever the fuck you want lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I have to agree with @Vnsmkr, 50 seeds for $50 of he most elite genetics in a mash up of all combinations is an incredible deal. Like the ultimate mix pack. I can understand what you're saying @akhiymjames and I totally respect where you're coming from. But there is also a plus side, since you have no idea what the lineage is you can name it whatever the fuck you want lol.


The only down side is you could have a 7 weeker or a 16 weeker. , don't know till you're flowering but heck who don't like a surprise....funny thing is I got those almost two years ago and never ran any yet smh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The only down side is you could have a 7 weeker or a 16 weeker. , don't know till you're flowering but heck who don't like a surprise....funny thing is I got those almost two years ago and never ran any yet smh


I ran a whole pack of Good Ideas. Smoked the fuck out of all of it


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 25, 2016)

It's a great deal (very tempting) but it would drive me absolutely bonkers not knowing what I'm smoking, not to mention growing.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 25, 2016)

Minor rant: I wish the breeder's descriptions would provide more info on genetics instead of the stoner ramblings on perceived effects.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> It's a great deal (very tempting) but it would drive me absolutely bonkers not knowing what I'm smoking, not to mention growing.


Some of them you can figure out what's in them by smell and how the grow but yea it would drive me bananas lol


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Make my own pop up seedbank with d&d and local long leaves  and peddle to myself


This is hllarious!

Thought about growing the D&D freebie pack of 5 I have but I rather experiment growing out the crosses I've made myself. As far as flowering times I usually have a 13 week sativa flowering (Zamaldelica) so wouldn't mind adding another one of those bad girls to the garden usually the smoke is worth it IMO lol!


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Im thinking about puling triger on GGG Irie OG (Lambsbread x Joseph) I have a feeling its the cross im looking for instead of dong it myself. But just kinda takes the fun out of what I have planed lol! Still may need to snag them just in case.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 25, 2016)

Afghan haze bastard, I had 3 females, but 2 totally outgrew my tent LOL. this one had to have some major surgery after stretch just to accommodate it, I cut off 5 of those big branches, it'd have filled half my tent and gone past the lights if I didn't. It's a vigorous, stinky, hungry sativa, that's gonna have some massive colas when it finishes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

higher self said:


> Im thinking about puling triger on GGG Irie OG (Lambsbread x Joseph) I have a feeling its the cross im looking for instead of dong it myself. But just kinda takes the fun out of what I have planed lol! Still may need to snag them just in case.


I have a pack of those Ive had forever. Actually I planted 1 last week, lets see what it does


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a pack of those Ive had forever. Actually I planted 1 last week, lets see what it does


I'll be watching bro. Always hear great things about the Lamsbread and I know hit with Jo should be good so look forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be watching bro. Always hear great things about the Lamsbread and I know hit with Jo should be good so look forward to seeing what you get.


Cool, Yeah I saw a few people talking about Jo the other day so looking forward to what comes up


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a pack of those Ive had forever. Actually I planted 1 last week, lets see what it does


Nice! Keep us updated on that one!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you can find them. Saw on IG where GGG says they didn't make a a lot of the Breathwork #1 and #2 and they are all sold out except for the few packs they have to sell at Hempcon I think well some festival anyway so good luck finding them. The ones greatlakesgenetics had were gone in minutes


They were at Great Lakes for like 2 days because I seen em go up and I didn't get enough money together to order the breath work #2 until the second day they were up. But I got them !!!! There was only 2 packs of each . I wanted that grape stomper but it was gone quick too.Super excited about that breath work though !!Gonna do a few crosses with it !


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Any promo codes for Gage gear from their site ?
@led2076


----------



## led2076 (Aug 31, 2016)

is there a labor day sale or a promo code either or.
thanks people


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Breathwork 2


----------



## led2076 (Sep 2, 2016)

led2076 said:


> is there a labor day sale or a promo code either or.
> thanks people


respectfully ggg could not complete my order due to this and that.

did find a code for them GAGEAGE for 10% off on their site.

hope this helps someone, really wish I could have gotten my order thru them. boo who


----------



## led2076 (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breathwork 2
> View attachment 3771325


leaf serration looks wicked


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

led2076 said:


> leaf serration looks wicked


Wait till I get a good shot of the stem...talk about wicked.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> For me it's about being a connoisseur I love weed so it's a pleasure and excitement to know what this and this makes that. I could grow mystery seeds and be satisfied tho cus with some of these clone only cuts you don't know what's in them and there's excitement from that lol but if I can know what's in the strain I would like to know but it's for the love of it.


I personally like knowing the parents so I can predict the flowering time and other traits.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Skywalkerogxmendodawg 2 weeks of 12/12

Monster plants!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

led2076 said:


> respectfully ggg could not complete my order due to this and that.
> 
> did find a code for them GAGEAGE for 10% off on their site.
> 
> hope this helps someone, really wish I could have gotten my order thru them. boo who


I guess they won't ship to non medical or rec states then. Oh well that sucks just have to use a good friend that does


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Any promo codes for Gage gear from their site ?
> @led2076


GAGEAGE for 10% off


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

256$ for a pack of 10 seeds? What greedy filth. I don't know what's worse their prices or the gall to ask medical patients to pay those amounts. No compassion here for sure , only the want to line their pockets.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> 256$ for a pack of 10 seeds? What greedy filth. I don't know what's worse their prices or the gall to ask medical patients to pay those amounts. No compassion here for sure , only the want to line their pockets.


How much do you think the bud and cuttings of keepers would be worth?

People around here pay 20 a cut at dispensary and dispensaries offer 160 -180 to suppliers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much do you think the bud and cuttings of keepers would be worth?
> 
> People around here pay 20 a cut at dispensary and dispensaries offer 160 -180 to suppliers.


Just for reference I get some fkn KILL of small breeders stuff for $50-70 for 12-15 beans. 250 is too fkn high imo, but Ive also said that before


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much do you think the bud and cuttings of keepers would be worth?
> 
> People around here pay 20 a cut at dispensary and dispensaries offer 160 -180 to suppliers.


Same amount they would pay for any quality buds or cuttings? They aren't special genetics.....I rarely even see any of their genetics at any dispensary other than grape stomper, which is kinda rare.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> 256$ for a pack of 10 seeds? What greedy filth. I don't know what's worse their prices or the gall to ask medical patients to pay those amounts. No compassion here for sure , only the want to line their pockets.


you LAME as helll...... why are you always in here talking shit about ggg??? still mad about your daybreaker from 3yrs ago??? you bring it up EVERY YEAR....
if you cant contribute... dont come back to this thread... always talking shit....
still have never seen a FIRE PICTURES from you... self proclaimed... MR. MASTER ORGANIC GROWING... but didnt know what ROLS meant

GGG NO COMPASSION??? if you werent too busy talking shit... you would know ggg gives out there gear for FREE to the less fortunate or people with needs....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you LAME as helll...... why are you always in here talking shit about ggg??? still mad about your daybreaker from 3yrs ago??? you bring it up EVERY YEAR....
> if you cant contribute... dont come back to this thread... always talking shit....
> still have never seen a FIRE PICTURES from you... self proclaimed... MR. MASTER ORGANIC GROWING... but didnt know what ROLS meant
> 
> GGG NO COMPASSION??? if you werent too busy talking shit... you would know ggg gives out there gear for FREE to the less fortunate or people with needs....


So on one hand they give out free gear and on the other they charge more than double what anyone else does for pollen chucked bag seed? Come on give me a break.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> So on one hand they give out free gear and on the other they charge more than double what anyone else does for pollen chucked bag seed? Come on give me a break.


nobody putting a gun to your head clown.... 
damm i want a lamborghini....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nobody putting a gun to your head clown....
> damm i want a lamborghini....


You don't make any sense bro. I don't run gage green group gear at all , it wouldn't be worth my time or money to have to dig through all those seeds to find one keeper not to mention paying more than double any other company. I could buy some top dawg seeds for less (yea I know that's fucking nuts). Topdawg actually used the real deal cuts not bag seed and did actual real breeding on their strains and in my opinion they are still over priced, no seeds should be over 150$ and honestly that's really high for seeds a pack of seeds of any other plant costs only a few bucks.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Topdawg actually used the real deal cuts not bag seed and did actual real breeding on their strains


NOT YOUR BRO...
if this is your knowledge about the bean game.... i feel sorry for you...


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> NOT YOUR BRO...
> if this is your knowledge about the bean game.... i feel sorry for you...


Ive run topdawg guava and it's 100000000x better than anything GGG has to offer.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ive run topdawg guava and it's 100000000x better than anything GGG has to offer.


i seriously doubt it.... never heard you talking about topdawg till now.... YOUR COOL....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i seriously doubt it.... never heard you talking about topdawg till now.... YOUR COOL....


They sell topdawg clones locally , just look up natural mystic caregivers.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> They sell topdawg clones locally , just look up natural mystic caregivers. They have had their guava cut for a few years before JJ came back to the game they also got the facewreck haze and a lot of other awesome cuts for sale, I think like 15$ each.


got me mistaken for someone that cares....
sounds like somebody wants a cookie....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> got me mistaken for someone that cares....
> sounds like somebody wants a cookie....


You acting like you care with how much you bother me, sorry I speak the truth about what has been in my grow room, GGG didn't make the cut and their seeds are way over priced. If that bothers you i'd suggest getting in touch with your feelings somewhere else.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You acting like you care with how much you bother me, sorry I speak the truth about what has been in my grow room, GGG didn't make the cut and their seeds are way over priced. If that bothers you i'd suggest getting in touch with your feelings somewhere else.


tired of all the shit you put out.... you never make any sense of anything, especially in organic thread... you just copy and paste lumperdawgs work without knowing what it really means..
again no contributions in this thread but bitchin....
why are you in this thread again?? you've already said something about price earlier this year.... my point exactly....


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Everything in life costs money. It costs a lot to do the work to get some of these strains available to the masses. Think of Joe shmoe who lives deep in the woods of wherever and has no means to get good genetics. 256 bucks to joe would be well worth it to have a cut of something he would never see any other way. Seeds are expensive so if you don't like it then don't buy them but hopefully you can get cuts of these strains for however much they want after doing the work. No reason to get super pissed about what others do with there money. Gage green has a huge reputation right now so there beans reflect that demand. It's the same with everything. Clothes are the same . Same pair of jeans gets made at the same factory with the same materials . Put a different name brand on it and boom one pair goes to Walmart for 20 and the other goes to Aeropostel ( spelling could be wrong) for 180. It's all demand and packaging


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

If 


Stonironi said:


> Everything in life costs money. It costs a lot to do the work to get some of these strains available to the masses. Think of Joe shmoe who lives deep in the woods of wherever and has no means to get good genetics. 256 bucks to joe would be well worth it to have a cut of something he would never see any other way. Seeds are expensive so if you don't like it then don't buy them but hopefully you can get cuts of these strains for however much they want after doing the work. No reason to get super pissed about what others do with there money. Gage green has a huge reputation right now so there beans reflect that demand. It's the same with everything. Clothes are the same . Same pair of jeans gets made at the same factory with the same materials . Put a different name brand on it and boom one pair goes to Walmart for 20 and the other goes to Aeropostel ( spelling could be wrong) for 180. It's all demand and packaging


Some people don't understand supply and demand.


----------



## led2076 (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess they won't ship to non medical or rec states then. Oh well that sucks just have to use a good friend that does


 nope sure will not, and that sucks big butt.
cannot blame me for trying though. he he he
finding a friend to help would be nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Everything in life costs money. It costs a lot to do the work to get some of these strains available to the masses. Think of Joe shmoe who lives deep in the woods of wherever and has no means to get good genetics. 256 bucks to joe would be well worth it to have a cut of something he would never see any other way. Seeds are expensive so if you don't like it then don't buy them but hopefully you can get cuts of these strains for however much they want after doing the work. No reason to get super pissed about what others do with there money. Gage green has a huge reputation right now so there beans reflect that demand. It's the same with everything. Clothes are the same . Same pair of jeans gets made at the same factory with the same materials . Put a different name brand on it and boom one pair goes to Walmart for 20 and the other goes to Aeropostel ( spelling could be wrong) for 180. It's all demand and packaging


Yeah it does , but 256$ for 10 seeds is just greed. They aren't even having elite genetics.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just for reference I get some fkn KILL of small breeders stuff for $50-70 for 12-15 beans. 250 is too fkn high imo, but Ive also said that before


Why do you care? Are you gonna buy them!? I buy regardless of price lol win some lose some.. Paid $145 for wifi og all seeds didnt pop! Out of 145 so i move on money is paper that we put value too so dont matter everyones greedy


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Why do you care? Are you gonna buy them!? I buy regardless of price lol win some lose some.. Paid $145 for wifi og all seeds didnt pop! Out of 145 so i move on money is paper that we put value too so dont matter everyones greedy


I had a similar issue with my white fire og seeds only 4 out of 7 popped, but out of those 4 , two were keepers, much better than what I got from GGG, popped a whole pack of their seeds and found zero keepers, 100% germ rate, paid 150$ after shipping + tax for the GGG seeds.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> NOT YOUR BRO...
> if this is your knowledge about the bean game.... i feel sorry for you...


That dude is a full on lie...don't waste your time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> That dude is a full on lie...don't waste your time.


The only lies being told on this forum is the quality of GGG genetics sorry I am putting the truth out there , these breeders are scum , grabbing at the pocket strings of the medically ill, pathetic and disgusting if you ask me, no compassion at all.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Why do you care? Are you gonna buy them!? I buy regardless of price lol win some lose some.. Paid $145 for wifi og all seeds didnt pop! Out of 145 so i move on money is paper that we put value too so dont matter everyones greedy


This is the only way to think....for real.

It's a fucking lil green/blue paper...thats it.

If a person is so depending on medical, then run clone....same meds all the time.
I don't get it?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is the only way to think....for real.
> 
> It's a fucking lil green/blue paper...thats it.
> 
> ...


It's called expanding your catalog? What's there not to get, people get a tolerance to smoking the same strain all the time. Medical patients need to switch up strains to receive the same medical relief. Asking for 256$ for a 10 pack of seeds is not compassionate its greedy as fuck.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's called expanding your catalog? What's there not to get, people get a tolerance to smoking the same strain all the time. Medical patients need to switch up strains to receive the same medical relief. Asking for 256$ for a 10 pack of seeds is not compassionate its greedy as fuck.


dammm mann....
once is good enough.... you sound like a broken record player...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Considering the fire I've found in $100 pks Im almost scared of what will come out of a $300 pk.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Considering the fire I've found in $100 pks Im almost scared of what will come out of a $300 pk.


What strains are these?


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Considering the fire I've found in $100 pks Im almost scared of what will come out of a $300 pk.


The same as the 100 pack,just different genetics...


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

I need to get a cut from one of you guys and run it to see what you guys think is elite, anyone in Colorado ? I got some cuts to trade or w/e.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> What strains are these?


Grape Puff
D cure
Daybreaker 
just to name a couple real quick


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I need to get a cut from one of you guys and run it to see what you guys think is elite, anyone in Colorado ? I got some cuts to trade or w/e.


I have cuts of their Colombian Black Bastard, 2 phenos you can try. Too pure of a sativa for most people to grow indoors but also have the Colombian Fire that is a 50/50.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Grape Puff
> D cure
> Daybreaker
> just to name a couple real quick


Do you live in a legal state? I think we might have a different opinion on what a keeper is, I ran daybreaker I don't see how any of those genetics would ever be a keeper its not even OG at all its like a sweet diesel plant.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have cuts of their Colombian Black Bastard, 2 phenos you can try. Too pure of a sativa for most people to grow indoors but also have the Colombian Fire that is a 50/50.


You think it could compare to my white fire og or my golden goat? I don't want to take a step down in quality when I can run clones of elite beasts.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I need to get a cut from one of you guys and run it to see what you guys think is elite, anyone in Colorado ? I got some cuts to trade or w/e.


Dude I can touch any elite clone only cut I so desire with just a phone call.....I have found just as good dope in free chucks as I have clone onlys....it all comes down to personal preference and if you can sustain mother plants


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dude I can touch any elite clone only cut I so desire with just a phone call.....I have found just as good dope in free chucks as I have clone onlys....it all comes down to personal preference and if you can sustain mother plants


I keep only mothers of really elite plants. I got access to lots of elite clone only plants and most of them don't meet my extremely high expectations and get thrown away.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

imo this would be a good year to buy d&d.... plenty of good strains produced in the last couple years from ggg...
been sitting on these for awhile... will run them one day... hopefully i can find a ob ripper or leia og...


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You think it could compare to my white fire og or my golden goat? I don't want to take a step down in quality when I can run clones of elite beasts.


You can have some cuts if you want to compare, I really like Colombian weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Aloha grapestomper


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You can have some cuts if you want to compare, I really like Colombian weed.


Nice, you should come by sometime I just harvested a huge golden goat plant, super lemon flavors very hazy strong high. You got any of the Columbian buds we could smoke?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3771536
> Aloha grapestomper


See that looks good, but what does it taste like , my daybreaker was super frosty and yielded a lot but tasted like the inside of a plastic garbage pale on a hot day.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> elite clone only plants and most of them don't meet my extremely high expectations and get thrown away.


My only expectation of good cannabis is to go blind., deaf and dumb after smoking it or the relief of my back pains....either way is lovely to me and I have several strains in seed form that will do just that.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My only expectation of good cannabis is to go blind., deaf and dumb after smoking it or the relief of my back pains....either way is lovely to me and I have several strains in seed form that will do just that.


lol I use cannabis because I have eye problems so that's kinda funny, if I didn't have cannabis I might be blind or sight impared by now. Cannabis lowers ocular pressure and for me that is saving my eye sight. I hope you get some relief , that daybreaker strain was a good medical strain it was very calming and sedatitive but I don't even think it was chemdawg d or og kush.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You can have some cuts if you want to compare, I really like Colombian weed.


I hear ya bro so do I and I have some pure fire in the vault that i don't run much because 12 to 14 weeks gets to me lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice, you should come by sometime I just harvested a huge golden goat plant, super lemon flavors very hazy strong high. You got any of the Columbian buds we could smoke?


Yeah I have some Colombian we can smoke but it's from seeded bud. This October should have some greenhouse and outdoor of the few strains I run. I have had a few people tell me that my Flying Dutchmen's Classic Skunk is better than my Alien Strawberry even though the Skunk has very little bag appeal.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> lol I use cannabis because I have eye problems so that's kinda funny, if I didn't have cannabis I might be blind or sight impared by now. Cannabis lowers ocular pressure and for me that is saving my eye sight. I hope you get some relief , that daybreaker strain was a good medical strain it was very calming and sedatitive but I don't even think it was chemdawg d or og kush.


Oh yes I understand that and I hope you didn't take my reference as a jab., I've got some strains though that literally messes with my eyesight....I mean reslly do not operate vehicles or heavy machinery while under the influence lmao


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Yeah I have some Colombian we can smoke but it's from seeded bud. This October should have some greenhouse and outdoor of the few strains I run. I have had a few people tell me that my Flying Dutchmen's Classic Skunk is better than my Alien Strawberry even though the Skunk has very little bag appeal.


Bring it by we will smoke it I will let you know , I got a bunch of strains about to finish all organic and they are super terpy this one banana sherbet cross I got is fucking insane you cant even come near it and it will smell so damn strong and make your room stink so bad , don't think about touching it at all, its worse than that skunk I grew last run and way more trics, I notice a lot of the skunks turn out ugly and don't have a lot of trics but then you smoke them and you are about to have a heart attack cause its so racey.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I hear ya bro so do I and I have some pure fire in the vault that i don't run much because 12 to 14 weeks gets to me lol


Yeah I was running this moonshine haze that was a straight head banger, tasted super strong I smoked the last with @shorelineOG it was like poopy cat pee with tropical fruit punch is the best way I can describe it. 14 week flower time was too much for me and it had the tendency to get powdery mildew (no idea how it was a tall sativa with a lot of spacing between it so good airflow). He had that super fruity skunk cross , think it was deadhead og x shoreline og, really great flavors very strong fruity skunk I enjoyed it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> See that looks good, but what does it taste like , my daybreaker was super frosty and yielded a lot but tasted like the inside of a plastic garbage pale on a hot day.


Well you said yourself that even elite cuts are garbage...

Not sure what kind of taste you are looking for. 

10 aka cherrypuffxjoseph had a rubber cement and fruit funk.

My aloha cut has a grape smell in jar but just a sweet funk smell when burnt. Mildly sweet.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont give a fuck Trax, dont get me confused, only commenting....And I have run some Gage, not 250 a packer, and I didnt badmouth, so dont get me fukn twisted


He wasn't talking to you bro


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Man this pkog x gsog is very tasty...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He wasn't talking to you bro


Quoted my post Skunk


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well you said yourself that even elite cuts are garbage...
> 
> Not sure what kind of taste you are looking for.
> 
> ...


You're one of those who make magic with gages gear lol no comparrison to us common folk


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Quoted my post Skunk


Oh my bad


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well you said yourself that even elite cuts are garbage...
> 
> Not sure what kind of taste you are looking for.
> 
> ...


I dont like that sweet taste joseph gives off. I like flavors like lemons, strong kush flavor, strong og flavor , like I love white fire og its like a strong og with lemon flavor, I love green crack and I like most good flavored strains, like I like ghost train haze and I enjoyed moonshine haze I like grape ape I didn't mind the grape stomped I had its like a hashy grape flavor just don't like that sweet flavor gives me the willies. They don't sell much GGG around here in the dispensaries so I don't get to try many of their strains that's why I tried to grow one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Aloha Grape Stomper is 1 of my favorites over here so far. Havent run alot of them (Mindscape, Good Ideas, Aloha Grape Stomper). Irie OG still yet to see grow, but soon will see that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man this pkog x gsog is very tasty...


Pics man pics!
Testers #skywalkerxmdawg 15 day 12/12

 

All organic


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well you said yourself that even elite cuts are garbage...
> 
> Not sure what kind of taste you are looking for.
> 
> ...


 
Mmmmmmmmm

I'm dropping GS x cherry puff 80 tonight.


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have cuts of their Colombian Black Bastard, 2 phenos you can try. Too pure of a sativa for most people to grow indoors but also have the Colombian Fire that is a 50/50.


Can you comment more on the pheno's & how many pack did you run? Was reading some of your post in another thread about Ace & Cannabiogen being not good. Ive grow a few Ace strains & Punta Rosa all indoor, only really liked the Zamaldelica but I had one of the better phenos. I dont think the other pheno's I got were bad but tasted like shwag weed. I dont mind growing out 13 week'ers but not when they taste like crap.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm dropping GS x cherry puff 80 tonight.


hmmm the opposite of precious child (cherry puff x gsog)..... 
i would name it demon child 
but knowing ggg, they would name it something along the line with enlightenment ....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> imo this would be a good year to buy d&d.... plenty of good strains produced in the last couple years from ggg...
> been sitting on these for awhile... will run them one day... hopefully i can find a ob ripper or leia og...
> View attachment 3771529


Thats my next purchase if they still sit when I am able


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hmmm the opposite of precious child (cherry puff x gsog).....
> i would name it demon child
> but knowing ggg, they would name it something along the line with enlightenment ....


Hahahaha 

They definitely get me with the names,I lose track fast.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

We still never got to the root of the original post, why are GGG seeds 260$? they aren't especially rare or sought after to my knowledge. You can purchase their entire catalog directly on their website I don't understand why they are so spendy, other companies other just as fire or more fire genetics for half the price.....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> We still never got to the root of the original post, why are GGG seeds 260$? they aren't especially rare or sought after to my knowledge. You can purchase their entire catalog directly on their website I don't understand why they are so spendy, other companies other just as fire or more fire genetics for half the pruice.....


I really dont know but in 10 yrs they probably won't be around then how much would they be worth....its worth what its worth to those who really want them


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

Not everybody cares about Money like you......done.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I really dont know but in 10 yrs they probably won't be around then how much would they be worth....its worth what its worth to those who really want them


I guess so , wild west style, they the modern day pirates.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Not everybody cares about Money like you......done.


wtf? nobody cares about money? wtttttttttttttffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff monnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol you cray bro money makes the world go round.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

it will take money to make weed to legal that's why its not, big money works against it, alcohol and tobacco got lots of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

As long as there is "money" there will always be a high and a low. Don't want to pay that, don't buy it, simple. Some will and thats what keeps the business flowing. I wish there were no such fkn thing as money myself, but then I think on a different level


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> You can have some cuts if you want to compare, I really like Colombian weed.


I want some of your beans, but I'll hit you up on OES when I can


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

higher self said:


> Can you comment more on the pheno's & how many pack did you run? Was reading some of your post in another thread about Ace & Cannabiogen being not good. Ive grow a few Ace strains & Punta Rosa all indoor, only really liked the Zamaldelica but I had one of the better phenos. I dont think the other pheno's I got were bad but tasted like shwag weed. I dont mind growing out 13 week'ers but not when they taste like crap.


The Colombian from ACE and GGG both tasted like they are suppose to and what Colombian/ Mexican sativa flavor they both have it. The GGG just had more vigor, bigger plants, better structure and easier to grow. The punta roja and mangobiche started throwing single blade leaves during flower, and the GGG was just a lot prettier. Ran 1 pack of GGG and found the purest sativa I have seen, use it for crosses.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> We still never got to the root of the original post, why are GGG seeds 260$? they aren't especially rare or sought after to my knowledge. You can purchase their entire catalog directly on their website I don't understand why they are so spendy, other companies other just as fire or more fire genetics for half the price.....


this AGAIN#??????


Yodaweed said:


> wtf? nobody cares about money? wtttttttttttttffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff monnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol you cray bro money makes the world go round.


please stop cloggin this thread with crap....
why are you all of a suddened interested in ggg? you just talked shit about them 2 pgs ago... and the past 3 yrs....
what happened??? are you not wanted in the organic thread anymore???


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> punta roja


Been a few years since having that much less hearing it called by that name.....how old are you son ?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

duende #1
love the way this taste.... very floral.... lavender like...
after chiefn' og and kush all day... its nice to have other options


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

still have 3 other duendes from bean... all doing great now...
one is very sat dom looking... which is weird, coming from indica parents... 
hopefully it doesnt take 12+ weeks...
http://www.refinery29.com/difference-between-indica-and-sativa


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

Damn this thread can be so quiet some days and then a day like today happens and it turns into a fest lol. 

@Yodaweed I respect your opinion and views but when it comes to GGG gear they aren't your specialty and you've only run one pack so you really can't speak on their gear except Daybreakwr which we know you didn't like.

You complain about Jo and I can understand where you come but there are several of us who has ran more than one cross made by Jo and most of us agree that he is a STUD. Yes he isn't OG which is why they don't call him that anymore but at least they stopped doing that cus there are breeders using OG males and nobody has one really so gotta get on others about that too. I know you didn't like Daybreaker but the way you describe the smell and taste is what I would kinda expect it to smell and taste like why Chem D x Jo and even tho Chem D is different pheno I'm sure it brings diesel characteristics to offspring and even tho nobody really knows what Jo is he came from Underdawg so he will add diesel/OG characteristics too. Not all offspring will get same qualities so until you grow more feat you can't speak on the gear as a whole only Daybreaker and remember not every bean will be a keeper and what's a keeper in your eyes can be different in my eyes and many others

To say the GGG don't have legit gear or use legit cuts is really reaching. You really think if they were using fake cuts that this wouldn't be exposed already? To say their gear isn't fire just because cuts aren't in dispensaries is reaching too. It all depends on the area cus I know MI had GGG cuts and so does Cali. Plus breeders use the gear too and we see what Thug Pug is doing. 

I can understand where you come from with the price tho it is expensive and most of the gear is sold under the Breeders Stash which I thought was untested unreleased crosses of rare stuff so I could understand the price but I do think the price is too much myself but I do understand this if you want quality you will pay. Plain and simple quality costs so expect to pay but you can find quality for cheaper and that's with about anything but I would like to see you grow a few more crosses and then give your take on gear instead of bashing them only growing one pack.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn this thread can be so quiet some days and then a day like today happens and it turns into a fest lol.
> 
> @Yodaweed I respect your opinion and views but when it comes to GGG gear they aren't your specialty and you've only run one pack so you really can't speak on their gear except Daybreakwr which we know you didn't like.
> 
> ...


Truly one of the best explanations ever......in history!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn this thread can be so quiet some days and then a day like today happens and it turns into a fest lol.
> 
> @Yodaweed I respect your opinion and views but when it comes to GGG gear they aren't your specialty and you've only run one pack so you really can't speak on their gear except Daybreakwr which we know you didn't like.
> 
> ...


Can I getta AMEN


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn this thread can be so quiet some days and then a day like today happens and it turns into a fest lol.
> 
> @Yodaweed I respect your opinion and views but when it comes to GGG gear they aren't your specialty and you've only run one pack so you really can't speak on their gear except Daybreakwr which we know you didn't like.
> 
> ...


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The Colombian from ACE and GGG both tasted like they are suppose to and what Colombian/ Mexican sativa flavor they both have it. The GGG just had more vigor, bigger plants, better structure and easier to grow. The punta roja and mangobiche started throwing single blade leaves during flower, and the GGG was just a lot prettier. Ran 1 pack of GGG and found the purest sativa I have seen, use it for crosses.


Thanks! Scooped a pack for $45. Cant beat them cheap sativa packs just gotta be patient for harvest. Im rough on them except for the nutrients lol!


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2016)

Found this

_"The beans were a gift from Old Hand who received it from someone in northeastern Colombia. These seeds are authentic and the plant is reminiscent of the buds that used to get imported into the US.

We germed the beans to select our favorite phenotypes and the beans that are available right now are F2 generation.

The Colombian Black is slightly different from the Colombian Gold. We think that the Colombian Black may have been worked with by the locals (by possibly introducing other haze strains into the gene pool). For example, we've found the Black to be more vigorous and we've had phenotypes that grew very well indoors under HPS. The Colombian Gold would not be able to withstand those conditions."_


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Colombian Gold x Jo ......hmmmmmn


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2016)

So the pack is the bastard series so it could be crossed with any of the males they had at the time. Thats cool with me, though the D & D sounds like a better deal.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have cuts of their Colombian Black Bastard, 2 phenos you can try. Too pure of a sativa for most people to grow indoors but also have the Colombian Fire that is a 50/50.


Did you make à smoke report of them?? And how many days of flowee till sone?Im sitting on a pack for years im wonder if I can try them indoor or just send it to my homeland in the west indies


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Did you make à smoke report of them?? And how many days of flowee till sone?Im sitting on a pack for years im wonder if I can try them indoor or just send it to my homeland in the west indies


They did pretty good indoors for me but other people were complaining, they need a lot of light. You don't need to veg them long and they stretch a lot but also fill out nicely. To me they are useful to breed with. I have pictures on a couple of other threads.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn this thread can be so quiet some days and then a day like today happens and it turns into a fest lol.
> 
> @Yodaweed I respect your opinion and views but when it comes to GGG gear they aren't your specialty and you've only run one pack so you really can't speak on their gear except Daybreakwr which we know you didn't like.
> 
> ...


But that's the whole thing, if GGG had such high quality every dispensary and grower would be willing to pay whatever they ask, instead I hardly know anyone that runs any GGG gear. I am willing to pay for quality gear but I am not willing to pay for untested crappy gear at top end prices that's just being stupid with your money when there's a lot better options out there.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> But that's the whole thing, if GGG had such high quality every dispensary and grower would be willing to pay whatever they ask, instead I hardly know anyone that runs any GGG gear. I am willing to pay for quality gear but I am not willing to pay for untested crappy gear at top end prices that's just being stupid with your money when there's a lot better options out there.


Let me make it simple homie

10 seeds = $256
1 female = $3000

it dont get no simpler then that!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Let me make it simple homie
> 
> 10 seeds = $256
> 1 female = $3000
> ...


Wish it was that easy man, unfortunately it's extremely rare to find a plant that's worth that much money , I have only found 1 so far in all my years of growing and it wasn't from gage green group.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> But that's the whole thing, if GGG had such high quality every dispensary and grower would be willing to pay whatever they ask, instead I hardly know anyone that runs any GGG gear. I am willing to pay for quality gear but I am not willing to pay for untested crappy gear at top end prices that's just being stupid with your money when there's a lot better options out there.


Before there wasn't à lot of gg clone in dispensary but those past 2 years à lot of their strain are more available ,mendobreath or aloha gs are the most common


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Let me make it simple homie
> 
> 10 seeds = $256
> 1 female = $3000
> ...


Ha ha True dat Skunk though not all of us doing that. Some like me, who just need all those goodies to smoke yourself. And I dont have 3000 to pay for a plant


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Let me make it simple homie
> 10 seeds = $256
> 1 female = $3000
> it dont get no simpler then that!


he will never get it... even after jame's post...
he just wants to argue..
still wondering why he is hanging out here...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Some people just like killing time I find....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

higher self said:


> So the pack is the bastard series so it could be crossed with any of the males they had at the time. Thats cool with me, though the D & D sounds like a better deal.


It is pretty much 50 beans for $52 , Im gonna have to pop some....remember folks you need to scuff these Gage beans for better germ ratios.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Wish it was that easy man, unfortunately it's extremely rare to find a plant that's worth that much money , I have only found 1 so far in all my years of growing and it wasn't from gage green group.


OMG homie....1 female = 224 grams x $20 = $4480


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> OMG homie....1 female = 224 grams x $20 = $4480


You do grams for 20? Sheeeeeeet...






My patients give 7-8 a gram. I also give free samples of new strains.

Wholesale prices lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> OMG homie....1 female = 224 grams x $20 = $4480


holy crap now that's a market, you must live in place where if they find weed on you they put you on death row.

check out this article

http://www.businessinsider.com/marijuanas-getting-cheaper-in-colorado-2016-9


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> you must live in place where if they find weed on you they put you on death row.


Yes I do....straight outlawing.!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> duende #1
> love the way this taste.... very floral.... lavender like...
> after chiefn' og and kush all day... its nice to have other options
> View attachment 3771652


That's pretty .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yes I do....straight outlawing.!


I fkn love this. Thats been my way, well, for fucking ever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You do grams for 20? Sheeeeeeet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With something like what you are growing indoor, that would get you 25-30 a gram here, decent outdoor is btwn 5-10 depending on the amount of fat expats around. And some, especially the regional (cambodge, viet, thai, laos) is 1 or 2


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> With something like what you are growing indoor, that would get you 25-30 a gram here, decent outdoor is btwn 5-10 depending on the amount of fat expats around. And some, especially the regional (cambodge, viet, thai, laos) is 1 or 2


Sheeeeeeet. That is top dispensary price where Im from.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sheeeeeeet. That is top dispensary price where Im from.


Yep because the supply of good stuff is very low compared to local shit


----------



## Odin* (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> duende #1
> love the way this taste.... very floral.... lavender like...
> after chiefn' og and kush all day... its nice to have other options
> View attachment 3771652



Please tell me that you cloned that... really... please.



If not, you're going to be held responsible, with severe consequences, like no more beans, or something like that.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You do grams for 20? Sheeeeeeet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full blown prohibition state lady, not trying to brag but my stuff is better then most you can find around here....decent smoke say like OG Kush (sfv cut) goes for like $125 a quarter, $350 to $400 a zip


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep because the supply of good stuff is very low compared to local shit


Alot of ppl around here grow them fast flowering autos and sell it for top self meds .


----------



## greencropper (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Full blown prohibition state lady, not trying to brag but my stuff is better then most you can find around here....decent smoke say like OG Kush (sfv cut) goes for like $125 a quarter, $350 to $400 a zip


about 20yrs ago the fuzz had an especially successful few years here with knocking off the main growers, prices were AU$500-$800 a zip, i think the US$ & AU$ were comparable then too, @eastcoastmo may remember that dreaded time(for buyers)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Full blown prohibition state lady, not trying to brag but my stuff is better then most you can find around here....decent smoke say like OG Kush (sfv cut) goes for like $125 a quarter, $350 to $400 a zip


Yep same as LA. 300-400 zip was normal even 12-15 years ago


----------



## Beemo (Sep 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Please tell me that you cloned that... really... please.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you're going to be held responsible, with severe consequences, like no more beans, or something like that.


you bet ya.... anything ggg gets cloned for sure...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 3, 2016)

go to the 1:40 mark




$800 ounce.... 
still never heard of the ISLA og and "top shelf"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> go to the 1:40 mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha have seen that.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

@m4k why can't you bring back the Menfo Montage?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

I have paid up to $1200 a qp


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 3, 2016)

@m4k @skunkwreck would love to know as well. I'd love to have a pack of mendo montage. I was lucky enough to grab a pack of Le montage x mendobreath, so got that mendo montage in both parents, but would grab a straight pack if it ever came around.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I have paid up to $1200 a qp


That was the price when I was in NO. Sometimes went to 1k but never cheaper than that


----------



## Odin* (Sep 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> holy crap now that's a market, you must live in place where if they find weed on you they put you on death row.
> 
> check out this article
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/marijuanas-getting-cheaper-in-colorado-2016-9



Bro, that's typical street "super dank" and high end club for the "connoisseur shit" around here. I know, because I gave my sis in law about half a unit for having the forethought to hold onto those beans (and pass them my way), that's what she got, and it went too quick. That, and clubs still command as much as 70-75 for 3.5 of the fire. It depends on the clientele/demographic as well as the product, but it is what it is. This is Southern CA, "The Valley", a club on every corner, like "7-11". When I have given my "Mint", "Mystery", and the "M's" to my buddy's (club owners) it's gone for that before it gets jarred and shelved (literally, it's like Black Friday crazy shoppers).


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> But that's the whole thing, if GGG had such high quality every dispensary and grower would be willing to pay whatever they ask, instead I hardly know anyone that runs any GGG gear. I am willing to pay for quality gear but I am not willing to pay for untested crappy gear at top end prices that's just being stupid with your money when there's a lot better options out there.


Everyone and their mama doesn't have to grow it for it to be justified but their stuff wouldn't sell out of it wasn't fire. You may not know anyone who grows the gear but I know several and for most parts no complaints. They have high quality stuff for much cheaper so don't have to get the Breeders Stash packs but I think those are tested now cus if I'm not mistaken genuity tested the Breathwork before it came out. I go by what I have experienced and what others have and you can see the fire from everyone right in here and all across the web. Plus their stuff is some of the most sought after beans on market and I don't think that's like that for no reason but keep believing the fear is garbage and we will keep continuing to grow it and love it


----------



## Beemo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ive run topdawg guava and it's 100000000x better than anything GGG has to offer.


this is how i know this guy is a bull shitter....
see how this guy loves to give his opinion... but NEVER once gave an opinion in the top dawg thread with his guava....
but he sure does brag about his clone golden goat every year...
i see NO BAG APPEAL.... mr self proclaimed master organic grower....
https://www.rollitup.org/t/golden-goat-grow-smoke-report.919782/


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 3, 2016)

^^^


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 3, 2016)

Damn 6+ pages of bitching. When I see a car too expensive for me I just move the fuck a long.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Everyone and their mama doesn't have to grow it for it to be justified but their stuff wouldn't sell out of it wasn't fire. You may not know anyone who grows the gear but I know several and for most parts no complaints. They have high quality stuff for much cheaper so don't have to get the Breeders Stash packs but I think those are tested now cus if I'm not mistaken genuity tested the Breathwork before it came out. I go by what I have experienced and what others have and you can see the fire from everyone right in here and all across the web. Plus their stuff is some of the most sought after beans on market and I don't think that's like that for no reason but keep believing the fear is garbage and we will keep continuing to grow it and love it


That's why I always use the word test very limited...

I get some seeds from them,& don't pop them right away..but if I did...they would finish right around the release date...which I think they try to get it that way...

Like the GS x cherry puff 80, I have had them for 2 months at least...


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Bro, that's typical street "super dank" and high end club for the "connoisseur shit" around here. I know, because I gave my sis in law about half a unit for having the forethought to hold onto those beans (and pass them my way), that's what she got, and it went too quick. That, and clubs still command as much as 70-75 for 3.5 of the fire. It depends on the clientele/demographic as well as the product, but it is what it is. This is Southern CA, "The Valley", a club on every corner, like "7-11". When I have given my "Mint", "Mystery", and the "M's" to my buddy's (club owners) it's gone for that before it gets jarred and shelved (literally, it's like Black Friday crazy shoppers).


We aren't rich California folks out here in Colorado, no places have prices that high out here, its standard for 25 an eighth, 150-200 per oz for high quality organic here. Wholesale prices are much lower, 100 an oz, 1500-2000 a elbow.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 3, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Damn 6+ pages of bitching. When I see a car too expensive for me I just move the fuck a long.


I agree six pages is a bit to much. Last time I checked we were in seed and strain reviews. When there's good there's bad. Plus I always thought a forum was a magical place were people debate and argue points.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 3, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> When I see a car too expensive for me I just move the fuck a long.


This is key hahaha


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It is pretty much 50 beans for $52 , Im gonna have to pop some....remember folks you need to scuff these Gage beans for better germ ratios.


Except my grapestomper og all my gg gear popped in 48h without scuff


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> We aren't rich California folks out here in Colorado, no places have prices that high out here, its standard for 25 an eighth, 150-200 per oz for high quality organic here. Wholesale prices are much lower, 100 an oz, 1500-2000 a elbow.


Commercial brick weed is a $100 a zip here . $800 to $900 an elbow , high grade runs $80 to $140 a quarter $2500 to $3500 a elbow . The saddest part is me and my cheap bootleg system puts out some of the best you can find in my area.....75% of my crop is paid for before I even crop it .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Except my grapestomper og all my gg gear popped in 48h without scuff


They will usually pop but sometimes the seed shell won't come off easily and it smothers the seedling....its done it with every ggg strain I ran ,


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Commercial brick weed is a $100 a zip here . $800 to $900 an elbow , high grade runs $80 to $140 a quarter $2500 to $3500 a elbow . The saddest part is me and my cheap bootleg system puts out some of the best you can find in my area.....75% of my crop is paid for before I even crop it .


Damn $800-$900 for Reggie shit I need to come there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Commercial VN is 1 buck a gram here. Regional (Cambodia, Thai, Laos) is 1.50 a gram. And hydro-homegrown goes anywhere from 5 - 30 a gram depending on what it is and where you are. I was trading some for hash which is going for 15 per. Pretty good deal


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Commercial brick weed is a $100 a zip here . $800 to $900 an elbow , high grade runs $80 to $140 a quarter $2500 to $3500 a elbow . The saddest part is me and my cheap bootleg system puts out some of the best you can find in my area.....75% of my crop is paid for before I even crop it .



Elbows of supers going for as low as 1k - 1600 in Denver. Unreasonably cheap right now. Mixed flavors.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Elbows of supers going for as low as 1k - 1600 in Denver. Unreasonably cheap right now. Mixed flavors.


Yea I hear that, I live only 1 hour away from Denver those prices apply here too it sucks.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

It's onscene. Makes me want to grab an elbow for my face, but realistically, I don't want that much of one flavor unless I grew it myself. 

Did you end up losing your whole veggie garden this year?


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Elbows of supers going for as low as 1k - 1600 in Denver. Unreasonably cheap right now. Mixed flavors.


I can work with those numbers if it's indoor, I just messaged you.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I hear that, I live only 1 hour away from Denver those prices apply here too it sucks.


Wait til October, prices are really gonna drop.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

Always. Croptobers a coming


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Wait til October, prices are really gonna drop.


Yeah every Croptober the prices drop out for about a month or two until all the outdoor is sold out, but that stuff sells for retarded cheap and its quality isn't as good as my indoor so i'm not really too worried.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2016)

when yoda brings ggg up....






then...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2016)

SkywalkerogxMdawg


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 4, 2016)

have a foo fighter at day 34. 
I'll post some pictures tomorrow. 

it's kinda odd looking, not branchy al all, rather like a few long pole like colas. 

it's very frosty, really putting on the ice right now-greasy looking. 
and smells like what has developed (@ day 34) into this tropical windex scent-really weird.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> when yoda brings ggg up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Yoda's name comes up in the GGG forum


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2016)

And Yoda when he leaves.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I hear that, I live only 1 hour away from Denver those prices apply here too it sucks.


The bad thing about these prices is that a person who doesn't have an army of people and a warehouse will not be able to keep there prices that low due to the cost of putting out good Meds so therefore the big companies that are taking over this industry will hold the keys to the market and basically shut down the small guys . Not good for the connessuer. Imo.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2016)

foo fighter day 35
5gallon coco grow


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3773929 View attachment 3773930 View attachment 3773931 View attachment 3773932 View attachment 3773933 View attachment 3773934 View attachment 3773935 foo fighter day 35
> 5gallon coco grow


That is exactly what the ones I was running,looked like..befor I killed them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> That is exactly what the ones I was running,looked like..befor I killed them.


Was this one not good for you??? I remember the pics they looked great but it seemed like the dad kinda dominated the cross which is crazy being how GSC crosses usually show cookie dom phenos


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Was this one not good for you??? I remember the pics they looked great but it seemed like the dad kinda dominated the cross which is crazy being how GSC crosses usually show cookie dom phenos


Yup..my bad...forum x mendodawg. 

Something about that mendodawg dad I don't like....the way the flowers look..maybe it's just when matching up with gsc...

Now,regular mendodawg is badass...


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> That is exactly what the ones I was running,looked like..befor I killed them.


so this is the forum gsc x grape stomper white widow aloha

it really smells quite interesting, unique. heavy resin production so far.
I've never grow a plant like this in my short time growing.
it really does smell like rose pedal tropical fruit punch cleaner. haha. don't think it'll yield much, but looks like it'll make killer melt


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3773131 View attachment 3773132
> SkywalkerogxMdawg


Tip of the hat, always have some healthy plants there Flaming Pie.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I talked the lady into letting me snag one pack so I got 3 to choose from hopefully lol
> Grape Puff x GSOG
> Grapestomper x GSOG
> Time Traveler


that grape stomper is fire I got 12 ran 3 all female gonna do a side by of hazemans elephant.stomper an gages grape stomper ive grew them both an they were both purplish an coated who will be stonier hazeman cheaper but great genetics as well???????


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3773929 View attachment 3773930 View attachment 3773931 View attachment 3773932 View attachment 3773933 View attachment 3773934 View attachment 3773935 foo fighter day 35
> 5gallon coco grow


That is quite leafy, looks pretty healthy.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 9, 2016)

still pissed that the feds didnt reclassify marijuana. 
still the same category as meth and heroine??? WTF....
never seen pot heads do any of this shit...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/ohio-police-post-picture-heroin-183113082.html
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/08/25/a-girl-was-drugged-with-meth-sexually-assaulted-and-killed-one-of-the-suspects-her-mother/


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> still pissed that the feds didnt reclassify marijuana.
> still the same category as meth and heroine??? WTF....
> never seen pot heads do any of this shit...
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ohio-police-post-picture-heroin-183113082.html
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/08/25/a-girl-was-drugged-with-meth-sexually-assaulted-and-killed-one-of-the-suspects-her-mother/


amazing how society can advance leaps & bounds with technology yet on certain social issues retains what can only be described as 'retarded' views?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> still pissed that the feds didnt reclassify marijuana.
> still the same category as meth and heroine??? WTF....
> never seen pot heads do any of this shit...
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ohio-police-post-picture-heroin-183113082.html
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/08/25/a-girl-was-drugged-with-meth-sexually-assaulted-and-killed-one-of-the-suspects-her-mother/


Wow that is terrible! Who would ever want to do that to themselves ?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 9, 2016)

saving it for HRC's terms-reclassify to schedule 2, have big business/pharma reap the benefits, fuck the small guy.

Hope not, but that's the way it seems.

schedule 3 is what we need.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

Uhh Uhh, fucking DE-schedule is what we NEED


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

yet the government has the patent on cannabinoid's an cannabis its all about profits to them there is never enough


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2016)

IMO......

If pot heads/growers/consumers/ seed makers...did not have so much infighting ($$$)
Then,and only then will we stand a chance...

It cost $$$ to get things done,so when people cry about pricing of this & that..they are adding to the problems.


----------



## trippnface (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> still pissed that the feds didnt reclassify marijuana.
> still the same category as meth and heroine??? WTF....
> never seen pot heads do any of this shit...
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ohio-police-post-picture-heroin-183113082.html
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/08/25/a-girl-was-drugged-with-meth-sexually-assaulted-and-killed-one-of-the-suspects-her-mother/



yup; our government is run by terrorists.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> IMO......
> 
> If pot heads/growers/consumers/ seed makers...did not have so much infighting ($$$)
> Then,and only then will we stand a chance...
> ...


Lmmfao if the truth was ever told there it is....i split my sides laughing SOOO. hard at two known decently respected breeders fighting over who had the best Stardawg cut and they was both bashing Gu's Stardawg male (on IG) it was like watching two 5 year olds in a sand box arguing over a matchbox car . SMH


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 10, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3773929 View attachment 3773930 View attachment 3773931 View attachment 3773932 View attachment 3773933 View attachment 3773934 View attachment 3773935 foo fighter day 35
> 5gallon coco grow


 I am extremely interested in hearing the results of this one. Any smells so far?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmmfao if the truth was ever told there it is....i split my sides laughing SOOO. hard at two known decently respected breeders fighting over who had the best Stardawg cut and they was both bashing Gu's Stardawg male (on IG) it was like watching two 5 year olds in a sand box arguing over a matchbox car . SMH


an that is the only thing that scares ol uncle sam us coming together as 1 to put an end to there control an greed


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> IMO......
> 
> If pot heads/growers/consumers/ seed makers...did not have so much infighting ($$$)
> Then,and only then will we stand a chance...
> ...





genuity said:


> *Not everybody cares about Money like you*......done.


oh the hypocrisy


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 10, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am extremely interested in hearing the results of this one. Any smells so far?


oh yes. 
smells very tropical, like mangos and tropical fruits. then there is this almost chemical cleaner/medicinal/lab...kinda windex-y smell. crazy. 
she is starting to pack on some weight now, as well, filling out more. 
super resinous, very very sticky.
the ice wax she'll make will be straight juice I am thinking.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> oh the hypocrisy


you mean the hypocrisy on why your in this ggg thread?
i mean you dont contribute shit in this thread, with that loud ass mouth of yours...



Yodaweed said:


> http://hydrobuilder.com/delux-premium-metal-halide-super-veg-bulb-600w-4-200k.html
> If you guys looking for a cheap 600w MH @4200k spectrum.


keep recommending people to buy shitty bulbs... i swear you give out tha worst advice....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you mean the hypocrisy on why your in this ggg thread?
> i mean you dont contribute shit in this thread, with that loud ass mouth of yours...
> 
> 
> keep recommending people to buy shitty bulbs... i swear you give out tha worst advice....


wtf? whats wrong with that bulb? it's a great low price alternative to hortilux...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> wtf? whats wrong with that bulb? it's a great low price alternative to hortilux...


only you would think thats a good bulb... i've seen your grows... i pass


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> only you would think thats a good bulb... i've seen your grows... i pass


I don't really care what you think you only been growing for one year.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 10, 2016)

ROTFL ive been gone fo almost a year an good ol GGG thread neva lets ya down


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't really care what you think you only been growing for one year.


LMAO... been doing organics since 10'...... growing since 08'
im still learning organics and never called myself the "master" 
compared to your 3 yrs organics and already call your self tha master in organics??? what a joke....


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO... been doing organics since 10'...... growing since 08'
> im still learning organics and never called myself the "master"
> compared to your 3 yrs organics and already call your self tha master in organics??? what a joke....


You must not smoke much weed for how raged out you always are, i'd recommend an indica maybe something other than GGG I don't think its working.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> oh the hypocrisy


Do you even know what that words meaning is?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Do you even know what that words meaning is?


It's what you do every time you call your grow organic then dump floranova on it.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's what you do every time you call your grow organic then dump floranova on it.


When did I call my grow organic? 

Like I give 2 shits about organic or Synthetics....

Do you know the meaning of the word you used?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> When did I call my grow organic?
> 
> Like I give 2 shits about organic or Synthetics....
> 
> Do you know the meaning of the word you used?


Pretty sure you were the guy tellin everyone they were growing organics and all this probiotic shit then pouring floranova on it lol. but anyways not here to troll just kinda sad to see how much hypocristy is in this thread , the rationalization of spending 260$ on B quality genetics is kinda mind boggling to me, then you say money isn't important then you say money is the only thing that can help just don't get it...


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Pretty sure you were the guy tellin everyone they were growing organics and all this probiotic shit then pouring floranova on it lol. but anyways not here to troll just kinda sad to see how much hypocristy is in this thread , the rationalization of spending 260$ on B quality genetics is kinda mind boggling to me, then you say money isn't important then you say money is the only thing that can help just don't get it...


You are very slow....I do not understand anything you just typed out...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's what you do every time you call your grow organic then dump floranova on it.


okay MR OMRI.... 
why dont you tell me to call fox farm again and PROVE your ass wrong AGAIN


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> You are very slow....I do not understand anything you just typed out...


I know it's hard because there are not pictures but i'm sure you can sound it out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> okay MR OMRI....
> why dont you tell me to call fox farm again and PROVE your ass wrong AGAIN


lol fox farm isn't organic but lets not get into that, you guys think you grow organically then pour synthetics like bottled silica and bottled salt nutrients on your stuff, then bitch at and troll me for doing things the right way.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You must not smoke much weed for how raged out you always are, i'd recommend an indica maybe something other than GGG I don't think its working.


more like the opposite... main reason why your in here.... 


Yodaweed said:


> I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


is what happens when you dont know how to grow properly, master grower... 
id be pissed too, if the shit i grew didnt get me high.... 


Yodaweed said:


> I use florakleen to flush my plants, 10ml per gallon and water until 20-40% run off.


florakleen is not organic, mr master organic grower


Yodaweed said:


> I know it's hard because there are not pictures but i'm sure you can sound it out.


why is this guy in here?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> more like the opposite... main reason why your in here....
> 
> is what happens when you dont know how to grow properly, master grower...
> id be pissed too, if the shit i grew didnt get me high....
> ...


I grow organic and non-organic but I tell people that and don't claim my synthetic plants are organic like you do.

Just gonna say one last thing , you don't guys gotta understand why fox farm isn't organic, and the difference between natural and organic, fox farm is natural soil, but so is an orange soda that contains zero orange juice, natural and organic are two completely different things.

*Organic*
Organic certification ensures that the product met the USDA standard under the National Organic Program, which began in 2002 (see References 2). The organic label means that the product contains at least 95 percent organically produced and processed ingredients. You might also see a label with a percentage indicating how much of the product qualifies as organic. Any product containing less than 70 percent organic ingredients cannot use the organic label. These products can only list individual ingredients as organic. Organic products must also indicate the certification agency and indicate each organic ingredient on the label. (See References 3, page 1)

*Natural*
The natural label has become ubiquitous. The government does not regulate the use of the word natural on products, except for poultry and other meats. Natural meat and poultry cannot contain artificial flavors, colors, preservatives or sweeteners, and processing kept to a minimum. A label of natural on meat products must explain how the product classifies as natural. A label of natural does not indicate anything about the raising, feeding or care of the animals. On other products, the natural label ideally means minimal processing and no artificial additives. The lack of regulation, however, makes it difficult for consumers to determine if this is the case. (See References 1, page 1)


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I grow organic and non-organic but I tell people that and don't claim my synthetic plants are organic like you do.


but your the one with all the bottles huh? 
only bottles i have is organic molasses... 
synthetic plants? good one...


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 10, 2016)

......... _you guys think you grow organically then pour synthetics like bottled silica and bottled salt nutrients on your stuff, *then bitch at and troll me for doing things the right way*_ .............




.............. _*I grow* organic and *non-organic*_ ................



??????????


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> *Organic*
> Organic certification ensures that the product met the USDA standard under the National Organic Program, which began in 2002 (see References 2). The organic label means that the product contains at least 95 percent organically produced and processed ingredients. You might also see a label with a percentage indicating how much of the product qualifies as organic. Any product containing less than 70 percent organic ingredients cannot use the organic label. These products can only list individual ingredients as organic. Organic products must also indicate the certification agency and indicate each organic ingredient on the label. (See References 3, page 1)
> *Natural*
> The natural label has become ubiquitous. The government does not regulate the use of the word natural on products, except for poultry and other meats. Natural meat and poultry cannot contain artificial flavors, colors, preservatives or sweeteners, and processing kept to a minimum. A label of natural on meat products must explain how the product classifies as natural. A label of natural does not indicate anything about the raising, feeding or care of the animals. On other products, the natural label ideally means minimal processing and no artificial additives. The lack of regulation, however, makes it difficult for consumers to determine if this is the case. (See References 1, page 1)


ok OMRI...
please stop clogging this thread... 
this is a ggg thread... not organics...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 10, 2016)

I think my next grow I'm gonna do a side by of GGG grapestomper an hazemans elephantstomper I've done them both but it was a long time ago an they were both very stanky dank but gonna see who comes out Victorious the winner shall be a mother in the garden..... both will be in canna coco,rhizzo, A&B,an maybe a lil pk no stackers


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 10, 2016)

hazeman is dropping grape stomper a.k.a sour grapes jojo rizo cut used ) soon he's calling it sour grapes now .........., along with pine tar kush, a few others ....


----------



## v.s one (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's what you do every time you call your grow organic then dump floranova on it.


Flora nova is the shit SON. 5-1 in a bottle.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Flora nova is the shit SON. 5-1 in a bottle.


The simplest thing I have ran across....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 10, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> hazeman is dropping grape stomper a.k.a sour grapes jojo rizo cut used ) soon he's calling it sour grapes now .........., along with pine tar kush, a few others ....


really like his beans potent good vigor good genetics as well and price is nice I just popped grape 13 six an all six are doing nice


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 10, 2016)

when I'm doing soil that's only nuts I use an when I put in bloom hittem with a lil phosphorus or cool bloom powder an last week or so just depends nothing but water a lot don't but I like to give h2o just somethin ive always done over 13yrs


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> oh the hypocrisy


The same principle precedents both statements .


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Pretty sure you were the guy tellin everyone they were growing organics and all this probiotic shit then pouring floranova on it lol. but anyways not here to troll just kinda sad to see how much hypocristy is in this thread , the rationalization of spending 260$ on B quality genetics is kinda mind boggling to me, then you say money isn't important then you say money is the only thing that can help just don't get it...


Overpriced maybe but didn't saw someone complaint about them or saying this was b grade if you look closely the amount of my cross on the market is insane it's like the new version of gsc


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Overpriced maybe but didn't saw someone complaint about them or saying this was b grade if you look closely the amount of my cross on the market is insane it's like the new version of gsc


plenty other hobbies/vices can cost far more even at $250 pack, relaxxx...enjoy the grows!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> plenty other hobbies/vices can cost far more even at $250 pack, relaxxx...enjoy the grows!


Yup,my shoe collection is nuts.....& I get no pay out from them.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> plenty other hobbies/vices can cost far more even at $250 pack, relaxxx...enjoy the grows!


shit, my glass collection is starting to get up there,, over 2g's.... and im not even done yet.... im still trying to get a 1200+ peyote pillar


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup,my shoe collection is nuts.....& I get no pay out from them.


 Kicks game is just rude. Don't get jujitsu.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 12, 2016)

Midweek song has some GGG seeds out of stock at my normal seedbank, does anyone recommend getting GGG beans from midweek song?

Edit: just seen them listed as retailers on GGG site. Guess Ill go through with it.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 12, 2016)

Greenhouse Aspirare, stinks like some bomb og. Had to get some more of these


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Midweek song has some GGG seeds out of stock at my normal seedbank, does anyone recommend getting GGG beans from midweek song?
> 
> Edit: just seen them listed as retailers on GGG site. Guess Ill go through with it.


Midweek Song is very reliable


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Midweek Song is very reliable


Order in, been looking for aspirare. GGG site is legit, pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> plenty other hobbies/vices can cost far more even at $250 pack, relaxxx...enjoy the grows!


Damn skippy.....I once had a hobby/vice that $250 would be spent in an hour .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn skippy.....I once had a hobby/vice that $250 would be spent in an hour .


15 minutes later, snort snort. Much better habit this


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 15 minutes later, snort snort. Much better habit this


Yessir


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah back in those days I always had a pocket full of uppers and another pocket full of downers to take the edge off. Fuck all that eh


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah back in those days I always had a pocket full of uppers and another pocket full of downers to take the edge off. Fuck all that eh


And you thought you were having fun ! Lol oh wait you was . Haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> And you thought you were having fun ! Lol oh wait you was . Haha


It was at the time


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was at the time


Until it's gone ! Haha then it's all downhill


----------



## Beemo (Sep 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup,my shoe collection is nuts.....& I get no pay out from them.


speechless
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nike-Jordan-Men-s-Air-Jordan-12-Retro-Basketball-Shoe/190998770


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> speechless
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nike-Jordan-Men-s-Air-Jordan-12-Retro-Basketball-Shoe/190998770


Yea fucking right lol


----------



## Beemo (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea fucking right lol


400? you would think wal mart had the hook up


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 400? you would think wal mart had the hook up


Yea they are a lil overpriced from the legit sites I buy my shoes from but most of them are 250-350. Once they are sold out you gonna pay that bread. You can't buy them in store so they tax cus they can I know you know already tho


----------



## Beemo (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they are a lil overpriced from the legit sites I buy my shoes from but most of them are 250-350. Once they are sold out you gonna pay that bread. You can't buy them in store so they tax cus they can I know you know already tho


looked alittle closer.. walmart uses a third party.. thats why its more.. they get taxed...
NIKE/jordan should be left in the department stores...
but still, you can buy jordans on walmart.com... CRAZY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

amazes me jordan is such a big brand still considering how old he is. soon most kids won't have a clue who he was.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> amazes me jordan is such a big brand still considering how old he is. soon most kids won't have a clue who he was.


If a person like sneakers they will always know who he is on that simply alone. As many times as they have retroed his shoes thru never get old. Kicks are just too damn fire!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn ya'll done turned this thread into a fukn shoe thread, LMAO jk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 400? you would think wal mart had the hook up


What kind of bullshit is that, walmart carrying Jordans in the 1st place, and 400 shit what happened to 150-200. They fucking crazy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

I had the 1st 4 or 5 pairs of Jordans and those bitches were all a bill or a bill 25. They are fucking nuts.

They been hitting this without me


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had the 1st 4 or 5 pairs of Jordans and those bitches were all a bill or a bill 25. They are fucking nuts.
> 
> They been hitting this without me


Bro the days of Jays being that price are long gone  I used to complain about the 120 price in high school and I was getting money hard now 200 in store in normal and once they sellout and you want them you gonna pay 250 plus. You can find some deals I know a few sites I fuck with but its crazy bro. Lebrons cost more than Jays lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro the days of Jays being that price are long gone  I used to complain about the 120 price in high school and I was getting money hard now 200 in store in normal and once they sellout and you want them you gonna pay 250 plus. You can find some deals I know a few sites I fuck with but its crazy bro. Lebrons cost more than Jays lol


Yeah they fukn crazy. My flip flops costed me 10 dollars in Hue in which a dude went and stitched all the leather together in half an hour. Watched him do it and those motherfuckers been on my feet for 2 years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

As my buddy from S. LA say them custom "Vietmanese" flipflops with the red star, less than 10 fukn dollars


----------



## greencropper (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If a person like sneakers they will always know who he is on that simply alone. As many times as they have retroed his shoes thru never get old. Kicks are just too damn fire!!!!


look at levi strauss, plenty young folk know who that is & its over 100yrs since he made the blue jeans


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> look at levi strauss, plenty young folk know who that is & its over 100yrs since he made the blue jeans


They are the perfect heavy starch jeans....


----------



## greencropper (Sep 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> They are the perfect heavy starch jeans....


wish my figure could cope with the 501's like years before, they were my fav's, alas its baggies for me lately


----------



## jwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I hear that, I live only 1 hour away from Denver those prices apply here too it sucks.


Hold on you are in here bashing ggg for their HIGH prices and how they show no compassion for the sick and are the greediest people ever, but you are upset that the prices for finished flowers are LOW in Colorado?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Really trying to go down that road again? And what I mean by that, that was alot of pages


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

*That's what im saying., dont stir the pot*


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> They are the perfect heavy starch jeans....


Remember to put the crease down the middle .


----------



## jwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

I know what you mean, i was trying to get some info on the floruit and highschool SH before i make a buy and had to read all that nonsense


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Remember to put the crease down the middle .


I hear turkey grease works when the crease gets sticky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I hear turkey grease works when the crease gets sticky


Damn smoke another one for me


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn smoke another one for me


New smoke harvest ,now to find that crease I got fresh grease here people !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

I just smoked now off to get some gravy biscuits.....y'all have a great morning


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I just smoked now off to get some gravy biscuits.....y'all have a great morning


You fucker! Gravy and biscuits....what color is that gravy?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You fucker! Gravy and biscuits....what color is that gravy?


Milk gravy its white with chunks of sausage in it .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Milk gravy its white with chunks of sausage in it .


Motherfucker . Man I would kill someone for some mfukn biscuits and white gravy with some hamburger sausage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

man that american sausage gravy is weird gravy in UK is like the stuff the canucks put on poutine. beefy rich stock type stuff. that american sausage stuff is more like a cream sauce imo. wouldn;'t be lashing it on me sunday roast that's for sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beefy rich stock type stuff


Not that shite. more of a milk based gravy with a shitload of black pepper. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Brown more "watery" gravy for roast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

mine's like treacle made with the beef stock and gravy salts.. I did quite like that sausage sauce stuff at Denny's I think it was. and I'm still non the wiser about 'biscuits' I'd have called that a dumpling without suet. then again I find the idea of putting maple syrup on pancakes and bacon a bit odd too.

thread totally derailed haha.

Gage green make seeds not gravy for those who have just joined.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that american sausage gravy is weird gravy in UK is like the stuff the canucks put on poutine. beefy rich stock type stuff. that american sausage stuff is more like a cream sauce imo. wouldn;'t be lashing it on me sunday roast that's for sure.


Lmao we 'mericans have different gravy for different meals/times of day , the Sunday roast gets a rich brown mushroom gravy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

different gravies for different substances lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

whatever floats your gravy boat! 

boom boom I'm here all week. try the veal folks. ( with gravy! )


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't see gravy anywhere on that list.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can't see gravy anywhere on that list.


I bet the Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper puts out some gravy


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can't see gravy anywhere on that list.


GS x GSOG.....that's that gravy bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

Girl Scout Gravy OG eh haha


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Paris OG x mendo breath  Yummy
that will get gravy outta Ya !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Paris OG x mendo breath  Yummy
> that will get gravy outta Ya !


Yup
256 full pack most of the list above ...
Lets see if gromer gets a few packs or maybe i should post this in thug pug genetics too Ha!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2016)

ELTO 
ALA 
PAZ 
UVA 

Try to breed them letters...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup
> 256 full pack most of the list above ...
> Lets see if gromer gets a few packs or maybe i should post this in thug pug genetics too Ha!!!


Oh you know he will get some he is a true GGG lover and I can dig it really. Just wish all the new stuff wasn't Breeder Stash


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> They are the perfect heavy starch jeans....


yup heavy starch lite crease shit will last fo ever....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Motherfucer . Man I would kill someone for some mfukn biscuits and white gravy with some hamburger sausage


have you tried chocolate gravy an biscuits my MawMaw or grandma back south makes it breakfast gravy supa bomb


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3782122


grape stomper cherry puff an the gs x gso both sound bomb


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> grape stomper cherry puff an the gs x gso both sound bomb


Yeah that's the two I'd pick


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

I would get the Irene cross and Paris..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine's like treacle made with the beef stock and gravy salts.. I did quite like that sausage sauce stuff at Denny's I think it was. and I'm still non the wiser about 'biscuits' I'd have called that a dumpling without suet. then again I find the idea of putting maple syrup on pancakes and bacon a bit odd too.
> 
> thread totally derailed haha.
> 
> Gage green make seeds not gravy for those who have just joined.


Come on bro, Denny's? You can't get good food at Denny's, not even gravy. LOL If you had some southern style biscuits (not cookies) and gravy, no way you'd not like it. Basically an american biscuit is just a flaky bread.





Sure, it's no bangers and mash but it gets the job done. 

So to derail thread once more but I love some food talk with my homies across the pond.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 16, 2016)

"a bangar in the mouth"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Come on bro, Denny's? You can't get good food at Denny's, not even gravy. LOL If you had some southern style biscuits (not cookies) and gravy, no way you'd not like it. Basically an american biscuit is just a flaky bread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dennys was drunk stop at 4AM much like Waffle House and the rest of those places which stay open late in the States


----------



## v.s one (Sep 16, 2016)

Tahoe hybrid ? Is gage using Cali connection gear too. Where are these sold?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Tahoe hybrid ? Is gage using Cali connection gear too. Where are these sold?


It could be a Tahoe clone he has or cali connection.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It could be a Tahoe clone he has or cali connection.


Maybe. Where are these being sold?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Maybe. Where are these being sold?


Seedbankofhumanity


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2016)

I been waiting to try a Irene x..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

If you not in med or rec state seedbankforhumanity will not ship


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you not in med or rec state seedbankforhumanity will not ship


Really they gonna ship to me .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you not in med or rec state seedbankforhumanity will not ship


so you asked them huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

If not I see a solution already hmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Really they gonna ship to me .





Vnsmkr said:


> so you asked them huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah but they have to put that up anyway for legal reasons


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

Maybe it's just a coverup but I don't know for sure but that's one their site


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Hit skunk up send them to him . Look at me volunteering you @skunkwreck hahaha


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah but they have to put that up anyway for legal reasons


Well thedankteam or seedsherenow or sourpatchseeds don't I don't know I hope they do


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

As of June 2016 NC is considered a med state , extracts only, no smoking . Seeds hold no Thc value so are technically hemp seeds . 
There's always a loop hole fellas.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> so you asked them huh?


Yup


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well thedankteam or seedsherenow or sourpatchseeds don't I don't know I hope they do


Smh bro one minute they say they will the next they saying its a little more risk .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you not in med or rec state seedbankforhumanity will not ship


What, Damn...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What, Damn...


I know right !? Chic had me about to drop 4 notes too. Glad I saw James post first and asked AGAIN.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2016)

Just put a order in,if they send it you get seeds....if not you keep your money..

Then no more questions right?
Sounds easy.

Sourpatchseeds at one time said the same thing


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

They told me to have it sent to a friends house in a med state then drive to go get them lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They told me to have it sent to a friends house in a med state then drive to go get them lol


Lol.


----------



## led2076 (Sep 17, 2016)

I tried using the gem site around the first of the month and they said no, cause of my state.
well a few days ago I got email from gem site saying my order was ready. ???
what to do??


----------



## led2076 (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> As of June 2016 NC is considered a med state , extracts only, no smoking . Seeds hold no Thc value so are technically hemp seeds .
> There's always a loop hole fellas.


how do I convince bean banks that this is true.
old north state


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> As of June 2016 NC is considered a med state , extracts only, no smoking . Seeds hold no Thc value so are technically hemp seeds .
> There's always a loop hole fellas.


It depends on how your states bill is worded my state you will be able to obtain out of state clones and seeds for 6months then has to be fron in state. This is only with a growers license too


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

led2076 said:


> how do I convince bean banks that this is true.
> old north state


Hell the bean bank was the one that told ME !


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 17, 2016)

really feeling my 5th element an my holy grail one if not both mite find a home in the mothers room done a few DNA grows they've all been ok but this holy grail got perma grin startn lol gonna do a bean count later have so many beans in my bank gotta start popping these fucka's an find what treasures are awaiting


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hell the bean bank was the one that told ME !


I like thedankteam bro them guys hooked me up over 30 freebies for sure hell 1 order they sent me 13 cookie wreks , 11 PAC's , 5 GS nookie,5 gsc x bluberry muffins an that's was 1 order bulljazz ta da side bro I got dank from dankteam lol they cool people or have been ta me bro...An I'm in Cali 2 hours from harborside /Dark Heart clones but I love working with da beans I fuck with da clones to but beans is were the magics at......lol


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup
> 256 full pack most of the list above ...
> Lets see if gromer gets a few packs or maybe i should post this in thug pug genetics too Ha!!!


Lol he's already got gg4 x mb and the Skywalker x mb is ready but why call them breeder stash if you don't want people breeding with it?? Except for pugsbreath that are a low price version of mb f3 (knock off but very alike imo) he take a lot of clone only and cross them with his best male like ggg does the same beef as gu and top dawg


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seedbankofhumanity


Are their half pack legit? I want the gs cross since I usually pop 5 seed each time that's à good deal for me to see if they worth buying à full pack the price like you know is a huge dissapoint but I need some grapestomper in my life


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Are their half pack legit? I want the gs cross since I usually pop 5 seed each time that's à good deal for me to see if they worth buying à full pack the price like you know is a huge dissapoint but I need some grapestomper in my life


I hear you on the grapestomper..

Has anyone run these before?


----------



## volusian (Sep 17, 2016)

Anybody got pics odd cornerstone or daybreaker? Sitting on packs of each. Also what diesel was used in the cornerstone?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

volusian said:


> Anybody got pics odd cornerstone or daybreaker? Sitting on packs of each. Also what diesel was used in the cornerstone?


There pics of cornerstone and daybreaker on the old ggg thread


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Are their half pack legit? I want the gs cross since I usually pop 5 seed each time that's à good deal for me to see if they worth buying à full pack the price like you know is a huge dissapoint but I need some grapestomper in my life


I would say yes


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 20, 2016)

foo fighter day 50


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking good..

Breathwork.....without the WORK.....just breath


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 21, 2016)

Daybreaker
  
The second one will be transplanted this weekend


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2016)

Mendobreath f3

Funkiest in the room...


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3791832
> View attachment 3791834
> Mendobreath f3
> 
> Funkiest in the room...


damn, stacking pretty well, huh.


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 28, 2016)

Anybody had experience with the afghan haze bastards?

I've got 2 in flower now, 1 nearly finished and one under half way.

Anyway, I was lookin at my younger one and noticed these double serrated leaf edges, I've heard that these were a trait of the original 'Blue dream' cut. Has anyone had these on other GGG haze's? I've ran a few different strains in my time and never noticed this before..............I'd never looked out for it until I heard about the blue dream thing though.


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 28, 2016)

This is her sister, She's not looking the best now, in fact she's starving, but that's a lot of plant for a 4 gallon smart pot and only being fed organic topdressings


----------



## greencropper (Sep 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3791832
> View attachment 3791834
> Mendobreath f3
> 
> Funkiest in the room...


thats what im looking for when my F3 V2 are being grown out!, how long before finish Gen? hope you post lots more pics of this as it matures


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats what im looking for when my F3 V2 are being grown out!, how long before finish Gen? hope you post lots more pics of this as it matures


I'm thinking 3 more weeks...I'll definitely post pics


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3791832
> View attachment 3791834
> Mendobreath f3
> 
> Funkiest in the room...


that is looking damn fine my friend ..


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

foo fighter day 58 iphone quick pics


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 30, 2016)

foo fighter day 60


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm on the fence between a pack of Greatful Breath 2 and Mendo Breath f3. Which would be more OGKB dominant? Which would yield more? Any other info would be greatly appreciated. This will be my last seed purchase for the year, wanna make it a good one.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I'm on the fence between a pack of Greatful Breath 2 and Mendo Breath f3. Which would be more OGKB dominant? Which would yield more? Any other info would be greatly appreciated. This will be my last seed purchase for the year, wanna make it a good one.



Actually meant to say Breathwork #2 and Mendo Breath...


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Actually meant to say Breathwork #2 and Mendo Breath...


Imo...Breathwork will give you a better shot at ogkb phenos...

But mendobreath f3 will give you some very nice plants


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Actually meant to say Breathwork #2 and Mendo Breath...


i dont think the breathworks #1 & #2 are in stock anywhere? i msg GGG & they said they are not breeding anymore of those 2 types, so if you can get them better nab em, the mendobreath F3 V2 is still in stock


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i dont think the breathworks #1 & #2 are in stock anywhere? i msg GGG & they said they are not breeding anymore of those 2 types, so if you can get them better nab em, the mendobreath F3 V2 is still in stock


hempdepot appears to have em in stock.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> hempdepot appears to have em in stock.


yes they are listed as very limited in stock, thats the last of them, if you decide to buy mendobreath V3 F2 you can save yourself $100 by buying direct from GGG site rather than hempdepot


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 3, 2016)

foo day 64


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Really they gonna ship to me .


How the hell is that!?!? Do they ask or did you just do it and they don't care they just have to have the disclaimer...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> As of June 2016 NC is considered a med state , extracts only, no smoking . Seeds hold no Thc value so are technically hemp seeds .
> There's always a loop hole fellas.


Which law is this!? I remember in 2014 they passed the CBD law, but I will say NC is Not a med state...


genuity said:


> Just put a order in,if they send it you get seeds....if not you keep your money..
> 
> Then no more questions right?
> Sounds easy.
> ...


yeah this is a good idea... haha I tried with GGG directly haha but they shot me down quick, haha even tried to get in with J thinking he would send me directly but all the boys decided not to... so it's SBFH or ship to my buddy in CO and ship em here


QuestforKnowledge said:


> I like thedankteam bro them guys hooked me up over 30 freebies for sure hell 1 order they sent me 13 cookie wreks , 11 PAC's , 5 GS nookie,5 gsc x bluberry muffins an that's was 1 order bulljazz ta da side bro I got dank from dankteam lol they cool people or have been ta me bro...An I'm in Cali 2 hours from harborside /Dark Heart clones but I love working with da beans I fuck with da clones to but beans is were the magics at......lol


Yeah The Dank Team buddy has Always done me right, even if GGG and him had a falling out but I respect GGG for it and still TD


Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup
> 256 full pack most of the list above ...
> Lets see if gromer gets a few packs or maybe i should post this in thug pug genetics too Ha!!!


hahaha that's funny I Greenline told me they dropped him too because of Thug Pug, I did just grab some gnarley bodhi gear from GL though...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol he's already got gg4 x mb and the Skywalker x mb is ready but why call them breeder stash if you don't want people breeding with it?? Except for pugsbreath that are a low price version of mb f3 (knock off but very alike imo) he take a lot of clone only and cross them with his best male like ggg does the same beef as gu and top dawg


Yeah this is why GGG is mad with TG, I must say I love GGGs work but I don't Ever want to pay $256 for 10! Haha I actually got two breeder packs for a steal from TDT got two for like $3-4 I forgot, but it was definitely way cheaper than $512


DonBrennon said:


> Anybody had experience with the afghan haze bastards?
> 
> I've got 2 in flower now, 1 nearly finished and one under half way.
> 
> Anyway, I was lookin at my younger one and noticed these double serrated leaf edges, I've heard that these were a trait of the original 'Blue dream' cut. Has anyone had these on other GGG haze's? I've ran a few different strains in my time and never noticed this before..............I'd never looked out for it until I heard about the blue dream thing though.View attachment 3791996 View attachment 3791997 View attachment 3791998 View attachment 3791999


nice I'm gonna have to look at my Rhapsody In Blue... which is actually Nasty, 3 Very different phenos though, but resembles the MB look which I'm surprised because their picture looked kind of generic.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

It's all basically bullshit though , trying to make it look like we have mmj when in reality it's just a twist on the cbd/epilepsy law.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

And just more bullshit to make it look like we've moved into the 21st century .


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i dont think the breathworks #1 & #2 are in stock anywhere? i msg GGG & they said they are not breeding anymore of those 2 types, so if you can get them better nab em, the mendobreath F3 V2 is still in stock


Damn for real!?!


skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3796710
> It's all basically bullshit though , trying to make it look like we have mmj when in reality it's just a twist on the cbd/epilepsy law.


"The new bill includes a sunset clause ending the program in 2021, when use of CBD oil would again become illegal in North Carolina if studies fail to show therapeutic benefit."

That's the biggest problem!!! I had no idea about this bill though... what a Proactive Citizen I Am...! It's just there's Too much bull shit always getting passed you'd spend all your days just reading their bull shit let alone calling them to persuade them otherwise.! Run for office!!!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And just more bullshit to make it look like we've moved into the 21st century .View attachment 3796713


Yeah I remember this I found out about back in Spring, but then they only raised $50k of the $200k for the "hemp commission" which is merely to give those senators More Money to do nothing! It's not like they're getting paid already...! But then all of a sudden a group came in and paid the rest and so basically they'll end up monopolizing the "pilot program" so that They are the Only ones allowed to plant hemp.

NC is Filled with Great Servants and Statesmen, but also a Lot of hypocritical tyrannical politicians.!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And just more bullshit to make it look like we've moved into the 21st century .View attachment 3796713


that is another thing I do not understand, they state 2016.
in 2015 on highway NC581 just north of Spring Hope, N.C. over 400 acres were grown right beside the highway. All together I was told over 2000 acres were grown in N.C. in 2015. in between the fields of hemp is the industrial hemp manufacturing building in Spring Hope.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3796710
> It's all basically bullshit though , trying to make it look like we have mmj when in reality it's just a twist on the cbd/epilepsy law.


it might be b.s.
but its the first step in the right direction.
baby steps, especially the southern states.
now if they would of denied cbd... that's bad news...


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Damn for real!?!
> 
> "The new bill includes a sunset clause ending the program in 2021, when use of CBD oil would again become illegal in North Carolina if studies fail to show therapeutic benefit."
> 
> That's the biggest problem!!! I had no idea about this bill though... what a Proactive Citizen I Am...! It's just there's Too much bull shit always getting passed you'd spend all your days just reading their bull shit let alone calling them to persuade them otherwise.! Run for office!!!


capture of email from GGG sent 30th august -


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

led2076 said:


> that is another thing I do not understand, they state 2016.
> in 2015 on highway NC581 just north of Spring Hope, N.C. over 400 acres were grown right beside the highway. All together I was told over 2000 acres were grown in N.C. in 2015. in between the fields of hemp is the industrial hemp manufacturing building in Spring Hope.


Are you sure it's not Kenaf that they were growing!?!? I'm pretty much Sure they were Not growing bud. Kenaf looks like bud to a degree when it gets tall, but it's a Shitty fiber...


greencropper said:


> capture of email from GGG sent 30th august -
> View attachment 3797031


Damn! I bet they're saying the same for grape stomper... that is hands down one the prettiest flowers ever, I want some original GS beans!!!! Anyone got any they want to let go of!?!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Are you sure it's not Kenaf that they were growing!?!? I'm pretty much Sure they were Not growing bud. Kenaf looks like bud to a degree when it gets tall, but it's a Shitty fiber...
> 
> Damn! I bet they're saying the same for grape stomper... that is hands down one the prettiest flowers ever, I want some original GS beans!!!! Anyone got any they want to let go of!?!


certain banks are steady in their releases & continue supply, but GGG you better snap up quick a strain you like cos it may not reappear, i missed out on the breathwork #1...went out of stock in a blink lol


----------



## led2076 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> capture of email from GGG sent 30th august -
> View attachment 3797031


nice.
really wish I could catch their product direct. that would be great


----------



## led2076 (Oct 4, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Are you sure it's not Kenaf that they were growing!?!? I'm pretty much Sure they were Not growing bud. Kenaf looks like bud to a degree when it gets tall, but it's a Shitty fiber...
> 
> Damn! I bet they're saying the same for grape stomper... that is hands down one the prettiest flowers ever, I want some original GS beans!!!! Anyone got any they want to let go of!?!


maybe it was kenaf. looks real land racey, some was 7-9 feet tall.
seems I recall the farmer sayin "just like hemp" during our conversation


----------



## led2076 (Oct 4, 2016)

maybe the guys at ggg will lighten up (please) and help us North Carolinians out a bit. hint hint
but I understand though. I would be iffy to mail something too.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

led2076 said:


> nice.
> really wish I could catch their product direct. that would be great


GGG's own seedbank site Link >>>> http://www.originals.gagegreen.org/souvenirs/


----------



## led2076 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> GGG's own seedbank site Link >>>> http://www.originals.gagegreen.org/souvenirs/


tried already. they said no


----------



## cannakis (Oct 4, 2016)

led2076 said:


> maybe the guys at ggg will lighten up (please) and help us North Carolinians out a bit. hint hint
> but I understand though. I would be iffy to mail something too.


Which agency you work for kid? One post you don't live in NC, later you Do. Narcs like you are why GGG don't deal with non bud states. Serve the Constitution and us the Citizenry, Not treasonous extorting murderers.


----------



## led2076 (Oct 5, 2016)

easy there with the false statement


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3796510 View attachment 3796511 View attachment 3796512 foo day 64


Wow! Good job, hope my Foo Fighters come close.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking good..
> 
> Breathwork.....without the WORK.....just breath
> View attachment 3785856


Hey man is that the whole plant right there ? Is the breathwork a good yielder ? That looks identical to ogkb !!


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hey man is that the whole plant right there ? Is the breathwork a good yielder ? That looks identical to ogkb !!


She is definitely a good nugs maker...got clones to run of her...very hard nugs. 
She smells funkie..


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> She is definitely a good nugs maker...got clones to run of her...very hard nugs.
> She smells funkie..


Cool thanks


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> She is definitely a good nugs maker...got clones to run of her...very hard nugs.
> She smells funkie..



You must be close to the finish line. Can you post up some pics prior to chop? Thanks in advance.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 12, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Are you sure it's not Kenaf that they were growing!?!? I'm pretty much Sure they were Not growing bud. Kenaf looks like bud to a degree when it gets tall, but it's a Shitty fiber...
> 
> Damn! I bet they're saying the same for grape stomper... that is hands down one the prettiest flowers ever, I want some original GS beans!!!! Anyone got any they want to let go of!?!


You better have some money because the grapestomper seed are like a unicorn those who still have it keep them close and you will have more chance to do a trade with another unicorn strain... Maybe I should start bought some pack just to auction them later it would be like putting money in the bank and wait for the intérest lol


----------



## v.s one (Oct 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You better have some money because the grapestomper seed are like a unicorn those who still have it keep them close and you will have more chance to do a trade with another unicorn strain... Maybe I should start bought some pack just to auction them later it would be like putting money in the bank and wait for the intérest lol


I was checking out gage originals and it said they were going to open the vault up on old gear for auction. Give us your highest bid and we will contact you if you win. Gage is going to cash in big time.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I was checking out gage originals and it said they were going to open the vault up on old gear for auction. Give us your highest bid and we will contact you if you win. Gage is going to cash in big time.


Lol if I say there greedy , they will tell me it's for paying their Kids school but if you do new batch you could make more money right?? OK im out lol 

On another note popped 5 d&d again hoping for a better m/f ratio than last year lol even if it was not bad since I was able to chose à good male for my cross and the only female was very good too


----------



## v.s one (Oct 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol if I say there greedy , they will tell me it's for paying their Kids school but if you do new batch you could make more money right?? OK im out lol
> 
> On another note popped 5 d&d again hoping for a better m/f ratio than last year lol even if it was not bad since I was able to chose à good male for my cross and the only female was very good too


I wish they would do a lottery deal. Everybody throw a hundo in the kitty we need to sell 100 tickets. Case closed. Instead of having to compete with breeders and dispensary owners.


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I wish they would do a lottery deal. Everybody throw a hundo in the kitty we need to sell 100 tickets. Case closed. Instead of having to compete with breeders and dispensary owners.


That's it....them breeders & dispensary owners know just how to recoup they "investment "...& the normal home grower just wants to smoke.at not so "high" of a cost.

I'm a home grower/smoker..


----------



## v.s one (Oct 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> That's it....them breeders & dispensary owners know just how to recoup they "investment "...& the normal home grower just wants to smoke.at not so "high" of a cost.
> 
> I'm a home grower/smoker..


exactly.


----------



## m4k (Oct 12, 2016)

It's easy to criticize and complain. Its another to fully realize what is going on. The price of our beans is about the market price of an ounce of cannabis. Most GGG genetics, in a one gallon pot, will yield over 2 ounces.

Most breeders/seed banks will go out of business raising their prices above 150. This is because the industry does not support them at that price. We have been in the industry for about a decade now. We started at a time when most of today's breeders were too afraid to post photos. Due to the fact that our beans were selling out too quickly, we raised prices to meet demand, without raising supply. 

It is our desire to keep things in small, hand-crafted batches. To ensure a unique experience for everybody.

In addition, we offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee. We replace packs of beans for our clients, no questions asked. Our goal is your success. If there are any issues with germ, with stability, with quality, let us know and we will work with you until you are completely satisfied. We may be the only breeders offering such program.

Finally, with the number of breeders using GGG in their crosses, it only makes sense to distinguish ourselves from the rest. We are honored to see many respectable individuals using our genetics to further and better the gene pool. Thankfully, there's enough support for the original breeders, GGG, who bring consistent fire, that we don't need to "compete" with the new comers or bootleggers.

If you want to support our hard work, the genetics are available for you, with our 100% guarantee. Every minute of or waking life is spent on cannabis. We only wish to interact with people who recognize authenticity, quality and integrity. Bless.


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2016)

Always support the originals

PAZ
 

UVA


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 12, 2016)

Bamm that's how yall be doing it !!! Slang a couple zips to buy a pack of beans. Now I know what I been doing wrong , hell I been smoking it all lmao. ....

j/k @m4k love your guy's gear


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Always support the originals
> 
> PAZ
> View attachment 3803244
> ...


Now that'll just make your heart skip a beat right there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2016)

Another UVA 
 

I'm already a UVA fan...PAZ Also.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2016)

I think most just don't like the fact that pretty much every cross is breeders stash. Breeders Stash is supposed to be untested gear and selling untested gear that cost the same prize of a zip just doesn't sit well with a lot of people. Doesn't mean that the gear isn't fire and GGG don't know how to pair parents but how many shitstorms has there been about people selling untested gear? Gu gets harped on about it and he selling pack for 60 but I love GGG one of my top 3 breeders and will continue to get gear but I think people would just like to see some of the new works not all be breeders stash but I do think the gear can warrant the price cus I haven't heard anyone say about getting tons of herms from them like some other breeders 300 packs


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 12, 2016)

genuity are you growing in an organic soil mix? Your plants look incredibly healthy.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 12, 2016)

BTW don't sweat the haters , one gifted me 3 pks of your beans , that's how I found and come to love your gear .


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> genuity are you growing in an organic soil mix? Your plants look incredibly healthy.


Them GGGs testers are in a organic mix...thanks.

I'll get ya dry nugs pics of that Breathwork(ogkb) pheno...
 
She was a very compact plant in flower,and I seen pm...so she came down at 59 days or so...this run will be much better..


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks G !


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Them GGGs testers are in a organic mix...thanks.
> 
> I'll get ya dry nugs pics of that Breathwork(ogkb) pheno...
> View attachment 3803277
> She was a very compact plant in flower,and I seen pm...so she came down at 59 days or so...this run will be much better..


Looks identical to the ogkb. Is it a super slow grower like it (ogkb) also ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Looks identical to the ogkb. Is it a super slow grower like it (ogkb) also ?


Yup...super slow.tight stacking bud sites.curlyQ main stem.

I'm definitely not going to top her at all..

Had 3 plants that had this look.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 12, 2016)

RIP to Tommy Ford
aka "you aint got no job Tommy"


----------



## Beemo (Oct 12, 2016)

m4k said:


> The price of our beans is about the market price of an ounce of cannabis. Most GGG genetics, in a one gallon pot, will yield over 2 ounces.


your $40 pack of aspirare is buying all my new gear (including ggg) and upgrading both my rooms....
blows alway SF clone version of king louis and they both smell the same....


----------



## v.s one (Oct 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> RIP to Tommy Ford
> aka "you aint got no job Tommy"


 Was in my favorite movie of all time Harlem nights classic. No job was a drug dealer my guesse he dressed like one anyway. R.I.P


----------



## Beemo (Oct 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Was in my favorite movie of all time Harlem nights classic.





v.s one said:


> No job was a drug dealer my guesse he dressed like one anyway. R.I.P


LOL...
grew up watching that show.... they just dont make shows like that anymore.....
favorite martin episode is when gina gets her head stuck in the brass headboard....


----------



## v.s one (Oct 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL...
> grew up watching that show.... they just dont make shows like that anymore.....
> favorite martin episode is when gina gets her head stuck in the brass headboard....


That show was pure genius.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

m4k said:


> The price of our beans is about the market price of an ounce of cannabis.





m4k said:


> . Due to the fact that our beans were selling out too quickly, we raised prices to meet demand, without raising supply.





m4k said:


> Finally, with the number of breeders using GGG in their crosses, it only makes sense to distinguish ourselves from the rest.





m4k said:


> We only wish to interact with people who recognize authenticity, quality and integrity


Sorry big homie gotta call bullshit, what does the price of an ounce of flowers have to do with the price of a pack of beans ? All the breeder's using your gear you had to distinguish yourself (by raising prices) instead of your gear distinguishing itself . Raised prices instead of supply (laziness) . Interact only with ppl who recognize authenticity, quality and integrity (pompous, arrogant and playing towards those with deeper pockets) you scream originality so im guessing you started with all pure landrace strains (only way to be original without using someone else's crosses) You cast yourself in a bad light with comments like that to the cannabis community in general . More money , less work it's the American way !!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2016)

Hahahaha....the cannabis community...thats a good one.

My oz go for 200 to family & non family has to pay 400...no short cuts.

What I don't get is if it's so many other breeders with fire gear....why keep looking to GGG?

Landrace is not the gold standard for original.....love when people use that.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

Hahaha I knew you'd strike...
Ain't seen a $400 oz in a decade, $280's the norm around here . 
Love GGG's gear but haven't bought any since the major price hike and i don't buy the cheaper knock offs either....
Landrace is not the Gold Standard for originality (not in my mind) but they act they've never used anybody else's gear to make a cross , after more then half a century of home breeders and commercial breeders how much originality is left ?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sorry big homie gotta call bullshit, what does the price of an ounce of flowers have to do with the price of a pack of beans ? All the breeder's using your gear you had to distinguish yourself (by raising prices) instead of your gear distinguishing itself . Raised prices instead of supply (laziness) . Interact only with ppl who recognize authenticity, quality and integrity (pompous, arrogant and playing towards those with deeper pockets) you scream originality so im guessing you started with all pure landrace strains (only way to be original without using someone else's crosses) You cast yourself in a bad light with comments like that to the cannabis community in general . More money , less work it's the American way !!!


Right on for breaking that down. I couldn't read between the lines on his rant. Nobody even said anything about germination rates and quality. I don't mind how much they charge for breeders stash. I just said its hard to compete in a silent auction with a big fish. Plus I live in a legal climate them numbers are way off. I wouldn't worry he only replies every 200 pages.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hahaha I knew you'd strike...
> Ain't seen a $400 oz in a decade, $280's the norm around here .
> Love GGG's gear but haven't bought any since the major price hike and i don't buy the cheaper knock offs either....
> Landrace is not the Gold Standard for originality (not in my mind) but they act they've never used anybody else's gear to make a cross , after more then half a century of home breeders and commercial breeders how much originality is left ?


I see it all the time...

If you knew I'd strike,why not just tag my name?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> I see it all the time...
> 
> If you knew I'd strike,why not just tag my name?


Didn't really know just kinda figured it , all bullshitting aside I'd buy them but my budget doesn't allow it ( too many women in my household ) it seems he holds an elitists attitude most times and that doesn't sit well with me , since joining IG and following him/them it's almost turned me against them . You yourself told me that I'd get the same kind of fire from a $100 pk as in a $300 pk so if that's the case why spend $300 ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Nobody even said anything about germination rates and quality


All those are 110% across the board , only ever heard of one person complain about their gear that wasn't price related and after 3 yrs still don't understand their issue.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Didn't really know just kinda figured it , all bullshitting aside I'd buy them but my budget doesn't allow it ( too many women in my household ) it seems he holds an elitists attitude most times and that doesn't sit well with me , since joining IG and following him/them it's almost turned me against them . You yourself told me that I'd get the same kind of fire from a $100 pk as in a $300 pk so if that's the case why spend $300 ?


Well I don't follow anybody that close on IG...if it's not bud pics,I careless about it...
Honestly that's all I ever see..along with all the health food from m4k...

I'm about to order Launch code 91 & TK x Irene apparition.... $$$

And I know I can find fire for less,but I want ^^^ 

It's all about what you (the person) wants,not what's hot at the moment.....

Lots of people want gsog...& most have never smoked it...but they (the person) makes decisions based upon hype (Internet talk)..


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well I don't follow anybody that close on IG...if it's not bud pics,I careless about it...
> Honestly that's all I ever see..along with all the health food from m4k...
> 
> I'm about to order Launch code 91 & TK x Irene apparition.... $$$
> ...


Dude does do the health food thing in a MAJOR way....the only one I REALLY wanted was Elegy for JoJo, I wanted it for looks alone !! Bro I want them too , maybe when all the kids are grown n gone I can but damn what I'm gonna miss till then lmao


----------



## Beemo (Oct 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> My oz go for 200 to family & non family has to pay 400...no short cuts.


same here.... they dont flinch at 400 either..... they just ask how much... 
they know, if they want that hydro grown colorado dispensary crap, they can get it for 3 or less..


----------



## v.s one (Oct 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> your $40 pack of aspirare is buying all my new gear (including ggg) and upgrading both my rooms....
> blows alway SF clone version of king louis and they both smell the same....
> View attachment 3803594


I know we're there's a couple packs left of these. What were your m/f ratios and were yields better? Was the keeper there right away or was there some comp.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dude does do the health food thing in a MAJOR way....the only one I REALLY wanted was Elegy for JoJo, I wanted it for looks alone !! Bro I want them too , maybe when all the kids are grown n gone I can but damn what I'm gonna miss till then lmao


Now that elegy for joe i tested like 4-5 yrs ago...& it's just now hitting the scenes..crazy. 
Definitely pretty plants.

You not going to miss much,I use to hear this same kind of talk 4-5 yrs back..yes some can not be found anymore,but at the rate the seed making game is going..its going to be an endless supply chain of seed makers,making the next best thing..

I know one thing,all the review reading is just looking at a book by its cover...this day and age we have to grow them out no matter what...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I know we're there's a couple packs left of these. What were your m/f ratios and were yields better? Was the keeper there right away or was there some comp.


from a sealed pack. popped 5, got 5 females. kept 2. the other 3 were very similiar to the other 2...
one sprite/king lou pheno.... and the other more diesel pheno...
the diesel pheno stacks.... maybe half a O more than the sprite pheno... 
but i can get more for the sprite pheno....
both have knockout potency....


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't have problem with price cus I believe it's worth it but I just don't see why most of all the new stuff is breeder stash. Breeder Stash supposed to be *UNRELEASED UN-TESTED *gear so I don't think it should command top dollar if it's untested. I know the parents may be special but if it ain't tested it shouldn't be going for high dollar. Then selling Bright Moments and another cross that used to be 100 now Breeder Stash. Everyone can't sell packs at that price so I don't think the market dictates it either yes demand is high for the gear but that doesn't mean price should have to double either. Still love GGG tho just wish most of the stuff didn't get labeled Breeder Stash OGKB fucked things up lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't have problem with price cus I believe it's worth it but I just don't see why most of all the new stuff is breeder stash. Breeder Stash supposed to be *UNRELEASED UN-TESTED *gear so I don't think it should command top dollar if it's untested. I know the parents may be special but if it ain't tested it shouldn't be going for high dollar. Then selling Bright Moments and another cross that used to be 100 now Breeder Stash. Everyone can't sell packs at that price so I don't think the market dictates it either yes demand is high for the gear but that doesn't mean price should have to double either. Still love GGG tho just wish most of the stuff didn't get labeled Breeder Stash OGKB fucked things up lol


Hey, gotta strike while the iron's hot right? How many more years do you think we got until cannabis goes fully legal and its not possible to rip people off like this anymore? My thought is less than 10 years.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

m4k said:


> It's easy to criticize and complain. Its another to fully realize what is going on. The price of our beans is about the market price of an ounce of cannabis. Most GGG genetics, in a one gallon pot, will yield over 2 ounces.
> 
> Most breeders/seed banks will go out of business raising their prices above 150. This is because the industry does not support them at that price. We have been in the industry for about a decade now. We started at a time when most of today's breeders were too afraid to post photos. Due to the fact that our beans were selling out too quickly, we raised prices to meet demand, without raising supply.
> (Since we saw we can get more money from you we raise our price ,why not??)
> ...



Just add some correction


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2016)

theres a bunch that could raise their numbers but dont. where theres $$ u will get greed...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 13, 2016)

i guess im greedy too for charging more then dispensary crap... 

at my real job, i charge more for my work, than other people too...
its usually anywhere from 10-25% more than others...
and if others start dropping prices, i would drop my prices accordingly.... its not rocket science.... 

the market dictates the prices period... not the breeder...


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmmm believe I'll raise my prices


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 13, 2016)

If it was anybody else people would have a shitstorm for someone selling untested gear for 200+. 

Naw You can't say greedy when the quality of the nugs is way better. People was paying that price long before you could buy in dispo and will continue because of better quality plus the risk factor and all the other territory that comes with it

Yea market does duictate price but doesn't mean it always does. People will always tax in whatever game it is.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2016)

I know I have never had a shit storm over any seed makers...selling untested seeds. 
But I definitely see double standards with breeders..and the followers


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 13, 2016)

foo fighter. 
special flower for sure.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hmmm believe I'll raise my prices


not trying to be greedy.
but..... dammm,, you should see the dispensary crap prices down here...
not charging that much more than dispensary....
thats why people dont flinch...
it would be crazy letting it go cheaper than dispensary b.s......
then the market might not want it... LOL....

why would you sell yours cheaper than what the store down the street has??? but yours is a much better quality....


----------



## m4k (Oct 15, 2016)

*madininagyal* One of the ways we distinguish ourselves is by not working with everyone. We have had to cut many individuals that wanted to work with us from the team. Most things people... do not meet our standard. It is in our best interest to set ourselves apart from individuals like yourself.

We do not wish to work with individuals who do not value our work. Since you have expressed your distaste in our practices, it is quite clear that you do not have what it takes. We seek to work with people who have financial security and self-esteem.

I usually try not to address hateful comments, but I will correct one comment madininagyal made. We do replace Grateful Breath F1 packs for all those who emailed us about germination issues (these seeds requires patience and care, most professionals can get 80% germination or higher). This applies to pretty much everything we do, we stand by our work and give growers what they deserve. Email us at [email protected] and you will be greeted with our best customer service.


----------



## m4k (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i guess im greedy too for charging more then dispensary crap...
> 
> at my real job, i charge more for my work, than other people too...
> its usually anywhere from 10-25% more than others...
> ...


You're exactly right... Those that do not see their own worth, receive less from their work. Nothing truer could be said. Since this thread is about money, lets bring up some economics.

In the same marketplace, you have people working minimum wage and clipping coupons. In the other side of the market you have the people providing the wages and providing quality services.

Who are you going to be? The coupon clipper? I'm not here to promote either lifestyle, but I've never thought that I was worth less than $200 an hour. Stuck at $10 an hour? Many people have discovered that if you don't place fear and desire around money, the currency of our world will be more freely accessible to you.

I have put in more hours and more sweat than most people could dream of. What some of you think as greed, is just the return for the work my partners and I have put in.. Decades of hard work. I'm not stealing your money, or forcing anybody to buy our gear. We are providing the finest product in the market and we don't go cheap on anything from our soil to our values. This is why we are supported by our peers.

In fact, if you rode on my ship, you'd be on your way to accomplishing something big. Possibly improving the lives of the people around you. There's a lot of good things going on here, if only the hate and the blinders were removed.

We aren't here to sit on the sidelines and point fingers at others, and tell people how they should run their business. We just do what we do best.. Always focusing on the up and up, and no amount of hate can hide the incredible miracles that are happening here right now.

There is a difference in perspectives. How you think of others will dictate your life. You don't have to support me. But you ought to support yourself. All is self.


----------



## m4k (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> your $40 pack of aspirare is buying all my new gear (including ggg) and upgrading both my rooms....
> blows alway SF clone version of king louis and they both smell the same....
> View attachment 3803594


I literally have thousands of these Aspirare beans that we did not release.

Very happy to see you found a keeper.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

m4k said:


> . We seek to work with people who have financial security


Just lost me homie


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just lost me homie


Yea same haha


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2016)

m4k said:


> You're exactly right... Those that do not see their own worth, receive less from their work. Nothing truer could be said. Since this thread is about money, lets bring up some economics.
> 
> In the same marketplace, you have people working minimum wage and clipping coupons. In the other side of the market you have the people providing the wages and providing quality services.
> 
> ...


I always say I do not see money like most...I love your post 

I do not fear of not having money,nor do I desire to have it all...it's just paper to me.

I'm happy you made these post here....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just lost me homie


Apparently if you don't agree with their business model you lack financial security and self esteem lol m4k cmon man


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2016)

such bullshit! lol karma doesnt sleep...like i said,greed!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

m4k said:


> *madininagyal* One of the ways we distinguish ourselves is by not working with everyone. We have had to cut many individuals that wanted to work with us from the team. Most things people... do not meet our standard. It is in our best interest to set ourselves apart from individuals like yourself.
> 
> . Since you have expressed your distaste in our practices, it is quite clear that you do not have what it takes. We seek to work with people who have financial security and self-esteem.
> 
> I usually try not to address hateful comments, but I will correct one comment madininagyal made. We do replace Grateful Breath F1 packs for all those who emailed us about germination issues (these seeds requires patience and care, most professionals can get 80% germination or higher). This applies to pretty much everything we do, we stand by our work and give growers what they deserve. Email us at [email protected] and you will be greeted with our best customer service.


Like I said the one out of the hood but totally forgot where he come from...lol who said you were breeding shit?? Just say you are GREEDY!! Thats the truth if you hurt , that not my problem and about your standard hum seem like your speach about seed for every one is far away..Really lol self estim!! mine good not yours since you ass been hurt  mr financial security don't sure no more if you only smoke weed or laced it with something too strong... just my opinion but now I know you'ré just another pièce of shit Wolf behind à sheep mask! Peace from a supposed hater lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Apparently if you don't agree with their business model you lack financial security and self esteem lol m4k cmon man


Lol each time he will change last year upgràde in price to 150$... for paying my school kid after breeder pack 250 because we are élite if you want you pay or fuck off but at the same time saying it's for everybody to have accès to medecine...now the cat out of the bag and saying what really in his mind... m4k from 5 years and m4k from now things escalated quickly like.they said money can change à man real quick!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

Im gonna do it like gromer bought some pack make à sélection for f2 and fucking sell your gear for 1/3 price you sell them and make you see they will still good as yours ,you will just have to whine about it to seedbank if you want but they will sell good trust me gonna surf on your hype lol


----------



## Beemo (Oct 15, 2016)

wasnt thug pug/ aka gromer selling packs of sophies breath for 650? and peanut butter for $400? at greenline auction?
and yes thug pug/ gromer was in on the prices.... 
POINT IS.... WHO CARES.... 
we all know who cares about prices... you guys said it MANY TIMES... so stop cloggin this thread.
like i said before... ggg isnt the only ones selling above 200... but NOBODY bitches about their prices in forums....


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> wasnt thug pug/ aka gromer selling packs of sophies breath for 650? and peanut butter for $400? at greenline auction?
> and yes thug pug/ gromer was in on the prices....
> POINT IS.... WHO CARES....
> we all know who cares about prices... you guys said it MANY TIMES... so stop cloggin this thread.
> like i said before... ggg isnt the only ones selling above 200... but NOBODY bitches about their prices in forums....


It's crazy....got a few $200+ packs on the way...not one of them is GGG..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> It's crazy....got a few $200+ packs on the way...not one of them is GGG..


Archive or Top Dawg or Obs?? just curious


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 15, 2016)

annd to get back on topic every picture of Mendobreath F3's I see gives me a major chub. I so wants.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> wasnt thug pug/ aka gromer selling packs of sophies breath for 650? and peanut butter for $400? at greenline auction?
> and yes thug pug/ gromer was in on the prices....
> POINT IS.... WHO CARES....
> we all know who cares about prices... you guys said it MANY TIMES... so stop cloggin this thread.
> like i said before... ggg isnt the only ones selling above 200... but NOBODY bitches about their prices in forums....


Nope greedyline does that just right before à New drop of p.b. and done it ALONE!! if I want to talk about price I will and there nothing you can do about it ... deal with it!!


----------



## Beemo (Oct 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nope greedyline does that just right before à New drop of p.b. and done it ALONE!


is that why greedyline is steadily getting new drops from gromer???
they are buddies....
gromer got a cut of the auction, plain and simple....
and it doesnt take a genius to figure that one out....


madininagyal said:


> if I want to talk about price I will and there nothing you can do about it ... deal with it!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Archive or Top Dawg or Obs?? just curious


2 from obs & 1 from archive...


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 15, 2016)

m4k said:


> You're exactly right... Those that do not see their own worth, receive less from their work. Nothing truer could be said. Since this thread is about money, lets bring up some economics.
> 
> In the same marketplace, you have people working minimum wage and clipping coupons. In the other side of the market you have the people providing the wages and providing quality services.
> 
> ...


You don't think you have had more opportunity than others? I am sure other people have put in just as much work as you have but didn't have the opportunities you have been afforded and didn't get ahead in the game like you did. Not everything is based off someone's attitude and lifestyle it's often based on their circumstances and the lack of opportunities.

My point is maybe show a little more compassion . Some of us do this for medical reasons and the prices you are asking are not helping those who aren't trying to make money off this.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My point is maybe show a little more compassion . Some of us do this for medical reasons and the prices you are asking are not helping those who aren't trying to make money off this.


of course you leave out the people they have helped out at cups, festivals, and forums... 
heard of plenty of people in bad stitutions and ggg helps them out..... one of MANY reasons i stick with ggg....
there used to be plenty of those stories in the old original ggg forum (damm i wished they still had the old ggg forum)
ggg even helped out madhamish with his medical conditions or tried...
but your STILL to busy trying to bring ggg down, because of your daybreaker..... almost going on 4yrs....


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> is that why greedyline is steadily getting new drops from gromer???
> they are buddies....
> gromer got a cut of the auction, plain and simple....
> and it doesnt take a genius to figure that one out....


Wait, you mean some people haven't figured this out???? lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> of course you leave out the people they have helped out at cups, festivals, and forums...
> heard of plenty of people in bad stitutions and ggg helps them out..... one of MANY reasons i stick with ggg....
> there used to be plenty of those stories in the old original ggg forum (damm i wished they still had the old ggg forum)
> ggg even helped out madhamish with his medical conditions or tried...
> but your STILL to busy trying to bring ggg down, because of your daybreaker..... almost going on 4yrs....


Not trying to bring them down , just wish more breeders showed some compassion for those that do things the right way and aren't in the business to make money off growing just to find some relief.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Not trying to bring them down , just wish more breeders showed some compassion for those that do things the right way and aren't in the business to make money off growing just to find some relief.


yes you are...
why dont you say this in topdawg thread? they're over 200
like i said before,,,


Beemo said:


> of course you leave out the people they have helped out at cups, festivals, and forums...
> heard of plenty of people in bad stitutions and ggg helps them out..... one of MANY reasons i stick with ggg....
> there used to be plenty of those stories in the old original ggg forum (damm i wished they still had the old ggg forum)
> ggg even helped out madhamish with his medical conditions or tried...


but i dont need them to keep showing me... i've seen enough....
its called, behind closed doors... maybe they dont like to brag about it....
i dont go around telling people how much community service, donations, or volunteer work i've done...
if you do,,, your doing it for the wrong reason...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> of course you leave out the people they have helped out at cups, festivals, and forums...
> heard of plenty of people in bad stitutions and ggg helps them out..... one of MANY reasons i stick with ggg....
> there used to be plenty of those stories in the old original ggg forum (damm i wished they still had the old ggg forum)
> ggg even helped out madhamish with his medical conditions or tried...
> but your STILL to busy trying to bring ggg down, because of your daybreaker..... almost going on 4yrs....


On another note let our beef aside did madhamish get better?? Got a couple word with him but hes à good guy and one of those who make me start growing ggg


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

When did weed become a cure?

Shits to deep.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> When did weed become a cure?
> 
> Shits to deep.


It cures my pain? Masks it i guess idk too deep bro!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> It cures my pain? Masks it i guess idk too deep bro!!


It helps me with back pain (masks it) but when that shit get super bad...no amount of oil/bud/shatter...ect will stop the muscle spasm..


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> It helps me with back pain (masks it) but when that shit get super bad...no amount of oil/bud/shatter...ect will stop the muscle spasm..


Even à strain with high cbd??


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Even à strain with high cbd??


Never made any myself,but the caps I was getting from the Denver boys...would give me the warm sensation all over my body,,

I did grow Tora bora (befor a knew about cbd)..and that gave me the same sensation..


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Never made any myself,but the caps I was getting from the Denver boys...would give me the warm sensation all over my body,,
> 
> I did grow Tora bora (befor a knew about cbd)..and that gave me the same sensation..


Try sour bubble . There is something in that plant that destroys pain. It's the only one I've ever seen like that .


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Even à strain with high cbd??


Im trying to find stuff i have some cbd goig my fiance is really sick and cbd does help witj inflammation..


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im trying to find stuff i have some cbd goig my fiance is really sick and cbd does help witj inflammation..


There the tree of life seed that starting to have a good réputation also heard of a strain named Harletsu that good too with à better taste than harlequin


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> There the tree of life seed that starting to have a good réputation also heard of a strain named Harletsu that good too with à better taste than harlequin


Yes i have seen them! Im about to drop my sins thunderstruck in soil!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> When did weed become a cure?
> 
> Shits to deep.


they have marketed it as medicine,no?


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

How should they market it....? It been seen as medical for a long time..
As a schedule 1...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> How should they market it....? It been seen as medical for a long time..
> As a schedule 1...


been medical for 10,000 yrs,
been sched 1 for 70


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Some folks are blinded by their own negative thoughts. It would seem as they are driven to be an agent of the divisive forces. Weak minds, often unable to control their behavior, thrust themselves unnecessarily upon us because they see something they desire but have no ability to gain for themselves.

Narcissistic hate will pick anything apart and leave everything but happiness. Perhaps look in the mirror and ask yourself if you really love yourself. Or do you see something you hate?

These people would surely benefit from meditation and better living practices. All dis-ease can become ease.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Get some sunlight! Winter is coming. You need your vitamin D to see the light within the darkness. Seriously.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Some folks are blinded by their own negative thoughts. It would seem as they are driven to be an agent of the divisive forces. Weak minds, often unable to control their behavior, thrust themselves unnecessarily upon us because they see something they desire but have no ability to gain for themselves.
> 
> Narcissistic hate will pick anything apart and leave everything but happiness. Perhaps look in the mirror and ask yourself if you really love yourself. Or do you see something you hate?
> 
> These people would surely benefit from meditation and better living practices. All dis-ease can become ease.


Really dude?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Really dude?


Told you this guys turn on something other than weed lol


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes, it is obvious from some peoples sarcastic and degenerate personalties, that they have no spinal integrity. Probably needed more daddy in their life. Be more discriminating towards the people in this world, dont tolerate weak thoughts. Not everybody is trained in thinking beneficially. 

That is why most people glorify "thugs" and "gangsters"... losers.

Ultimately those people will experience dis-ease... back pain, obesity, sluggishness, and painful death. There is another side to this reality. Of course, demons (and those possessed by them) will continue to spew hate and disinformation about us. It's hilarious the lies that have been created to bring us down. Except we are some of the kindest individuals you will ever meet. Wake up people.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Please f2 all our genetics madinagyal. Very telling of your personality and character.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

I just realized that making a point here is like trying to talk about human potency in a McDonalds.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> I just realized that making a point here is like trying to talk about human potency in a McDonalds.


Seriously tho. What is wrong with you? You're the one coming in here preaching positivity and you spew this kind of garbage? A few people disagree with your biz practice and now everyone here is dumb and will die painful deaths?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

what lies were created to bring u down? ur fucking crazy dude!


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Excuse me but my post was not directed to those who disagree with our business practices. We are quite open to criticism and feedback.

My post was directed to losers who support thug mentality. There're a few individuals that incessantly wish to talk about our pricing. Cant even get creative with their arguments.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

some dont glorify it , they live it. arent u in detroit? talking bout thugs? lol

m4k be riding the front seat of the....


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> what lies were created to bring u down? ur fucking crazy dude!


Crazy? Ad hominem much? 

I will explain the situation to you without reflecting your vibe.

I'm referring to the group of individuals who come on to every public thread related to our work and diss us with everything they got. Ultimately, if you are on this boat, eventually you will be creating lies to fuel the hate. The lies I'm referring to include stories like "Gage didn't create Grape Stomper" or "Gage killed Jojorizo and took all his genetics" etc...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Crazy? Ad hominem much?
> 
> I will explain the situation to you without reflecting your vibe.
> 
> I'm referring to the group of individuals who come on to every public thread related to our work and diss us with everything they got. Ultimately, if you are on this boat, eventually you will be creating lies to fuel the hate. The lies I'm referring to include stories like "Gage didn't create Grape Stomper" or "Gage killed Jojorizo and took all his genetics" etc...


LOL those lines have not been said here.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> some dont glorify it , they live it. arent u in detroit? talking bout thugs? lol


Some live it.. you are damn right. And they run the government. Thats why you've got scarcity and suffering. In that hell-hole, cannabis is illegal and people are shooting each other.

Not about that lifestyle.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Please f2 all our genetics madinagyal. Very telling of your personality and character.


Yes like robin hood was stealing from the higher class ,to give to the lower class, my personality is a light against character who dress up like Sheep but are just another Wolf, it is people like you that create people like me , like it or not like it , we know karma will make us see the light ... Peace brother


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Some live it.. you are damn right. And they run the government. Thats why you've got scarcity and suffering. In that hell-hole, cannabis is illegal and people are shooting each other.
> 
> Not about that lifestyle.


dont judge when youre living so good, for the moment.... you could be in their position real quick... be thankful and have gratitude like u say u have.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yes like robin hood was stealing from the higher class ,to give to the lower class, my personality is a light against character who dress up like Sheep but are just another Wolf, it is people like you that create people like me , like it or not like it , we know karma will make us see the light ... Peace brother


Dont call me your brother. Weak.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Crazy? Ad hominem much?
> 
> I will explain the situation to you without reflecting your vibe.
> 
> I'm referring to the group of individuals who come on to every public thread related to our work and diss us with everything they got. Ultimately, if you are on this boat, eventually you will be creating lies to fuel the hate. The lies I'm referring to include stories like "Gage didn't create Grape Stomper" or "Gage killed Jojorizo and took all his genetics" etc...


im def calling u crazy, i havent seen these claims on any forum. link?

qwik google search says im right...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Dont call me your brother. Weak.


LOL hes a customer. hes always right. bruh!


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> dont judge when youre living so good, for the moment.... you could be in their position real quick... be thankful and have gratitude like u say u have.


I HAVE been there. I have seen the worst. And I'm aware enough to know the difference. Yes, there was a time when i didn't. 

When you become aware of the difference, you start being able to cut the crap out... once and for all. The majority of the people here are too weak to actually make a difference even in their own lives.

My compassion is to not tolerate weakness. But to promote strength. Few people can distinguish the two.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yes like robin hood was stealing from the higher class ,to give to the lower class, my personality is a light against character who dress up like Sheep but are just another Wolf, it is people like you that create people like me , like it or not like it , we know karma will make us see the light ... Peace brother


while i like what ur saying, making f2s will only get more ggg customers. better off f2ing a breeder with good karma, like karma. he wont hate on u for it either. he talks about narcissists like hes not one lol dont these last few osts let his character shine?


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL hes a customer. hes always right. bruh!


Funny isn't it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> I HAVE been there. I have seen the worst. And I'm aware enough to know the difference. Yes, there was a time when i didn't.
> 
> When you become aware of the difference, you start being able to cut the crap out... once and for all. The majority of the people here are too weak to actually make a difference even in their own lives.
> 
> My compassion is to not tolerate weakness. But to promote strength. Few people can distinguish the two.


u def forget where u came from then. good luck n Peace.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Crazy? Ad hominem much?
> 
> I will explain the situation to you without reflecting your vibe.
> 
> I'm referring to the group of individuals who come on to every public thread related to our work and diss us with everything they got. Ultimately, if you are on this boat, eventually you will be creating lies to fuel the hate. The lies I'm referring to include stories like "Gage didn't create Grape Stomper" or "Gage killed Jojorizo and took all his genetics" etc...


Nobody here ever said that ,nobody says they will hurt you or wish you bad luck , nobody said your strain was bullshit ,if it was there would not be this conversation , we just complaint about why gear that was 80$ now cost 250$ and you reply because we are élite , we seed to work with people who have financial security and self esteem , you didn't réalisé how your speech was horrible because some people here grow for themselves not to sell to people to make some money, I could say to you when I finish school you will not be on my level because I will consider you'ré not making enough money for me but that would just be getting low like you did in this post , you concluded im in the gansta life but yes I was younger ,I have grown to be the dad of three beautiful Kids and im working hard so they can get all the things I couldn't have younger, along my school I started my business but you saying people juge you what you do exactly what you are saying ... and I can go longer but I will stop before my bad side come again


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> while i like what ur saying, making f2s will only get more ggg customers. better off f2ing a breeder with good karma, like karma. he wont hate on u for it either. he talks about narcissists like hes not one lol dont these last few osts let his character shine?


exactly, stop promoting that which you don't support. put your money where your month is. finally something that makes sense.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nobody here ever said that ,nobody says they will hurt you or wish you bad luck , nobody said your strain was bullshit ,if it was there would not be this conversation , we just complaint about why gear that was 80$ now cost 250$ and you reply because we are élite , we seed to work with people who have financial security and self esteem , you didn't réalisé how your speech was horrible because some people here grow for themselves not to sell to people to make some money, I could say to you when I finish school you will not be on my level because I will consider you'ré not making enough money for me but that would just be getting low like you did in this post , you concluded im in the gansta life but yes I was younger ,I have grown to be the dad of three beautiful Kids and im working hard so they can get all the things I couldn't have younger, along my school I started my business but you saying people juge you what you do exactly what you are saying ... and I can go longer but I will stop before my bad side come again


Then just be yourself! Why come and tell me how to live?

You are everything you choose to be. Not judging you, just wouldn't hire you. Or smoke with you.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Dont call me your brother. Weak.


Weak lol and you don't judge, seem like it's not me that have a démon


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

and the price river still flows.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Weak lol and you don't judge, seem like it's not me that have a démon


he talks about being divisive,but thats what i get from his words. like hillarys public and private positions.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> u def forget where u came from then. good luck n Peace.


Bro... come on. I clearly remember the bottom. I'm just wise enough to know that I dont want to return there. And there is a clear and conscious way out of "where you came from."

Where I came from... is not a place I will be returning to. And this is more than about money. Because you can be at the bottom and have a lot of money.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Bro... come on. I clearly remember the bottom. I'm just wise enough to know that I dont want to return there. And there is a clear and conscious way out of "where you came from."
> Where I came from... is not a place I will be returning to. And this is more than about money. Because you can be at the bottom and have a lot of money.



same here. just trying to live the american dream.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Bro... come on. I clearly remember the bottom. I'm just wise enough to know that I dont want to return there. And there is a clear and conscious way out of "where you came from."
> 
> Where I came from... is not a place I will be returning to. And this is more than about money. Because you can be at the bottom and have a lot of money.


im not ur bro. lol ur words show u have been privileged ur whole life.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Then just be yourself! Why come and tell me how to live?
> 
> You are everything you choose to be. Not judging you, just wouldn't hire you. Or smoke with you.


Lol yes I know you are élite and im not good enough for you mr double face Peace BROTHER!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

fanboys unite!.........


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol yes I know you are élite and im not good enough for you mr double face Peace BROTHER!!!


Name calling tactics would definitely position you in a lower IQ weight class.

Avoiding Ad hominem is rule # 1 in logical argumentation.

Yes, my thoughts do show that I believe I have grown in many ways and I would never again accept the defects of my past. If that is elitist, then so be it. I am not here to argue words. It is clear that there is demonic energy that is afraid of my prosperity.

I wish prosperity to all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

never thought m4k would kill this thread before i could


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Name calling tactics would definitely position you in a lower IQ weight class.
> 
> Avoiding Ad hominem is rule # 1 in logical argumentation.
> 
> ...


Lol you really are something , I called you double face because you want us to believe you'ré à good person when your Word say otherwise but that just my though since I can't know who you really are after à few word but like you said I wouldn't hire you or smoke with you fi sure!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

gage green killed jojo , would be which of these?...




among others m4k has demonstrated.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> gage green killed jojo , would be which of these?...among others m4k has demonstrated.


It would be a lie.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

The beauty that can occur in this lifetime is real. Of course darkness will always seek to mock, ridicule, or divide that which is good. It is clear to see in this thread who is the aggressor.

We are reversing terminal disease amongst our friends and family. We are able to hire honest and hard-working individuals. Our relationships are without stress and conflict. Everyday we take great effort to share incredibly life-changing methodologies that we have used to heal.

My every waking moment is dedicated to making and accomplishing this task. Those who have a problem with this are obvious nothing but ankle-biters.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> never thought m4k would kill this thread before i could


and you wonder why breeders besides rui breeders dont hangout here.... seriously, you guys are embarrassing yourselves....
nothing but harassment, instead of taking it what it is...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> It would be a lie.


that u made up to create an arguement.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> and you wonder why breeders besides rui breeders dont hangout here.... seriously, you guys are embarrassing yourselves....
> nothing but harassment, instead of taking it what it is...


this is the most iv seen m4k on any forum. your welcome. stroke him long time.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Sarcasm and mockery are promoted by divisive forces through media. Most of you guys are probably addicted to South Park and Family Guy. 

We have a forum where we welcome honest discussion. Grown adults/adepts are welcome. "Childish", ultimately parasitic, behavior will be cut off at the knees.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> this is the most iv seen m4k on any forum. your welcome. stroke him long time.


Thanks for the welcome. Probably the worst hand job from a hooker I've ever received tho...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Probably the worst hand job from a hooker I've ever received tho...


tell beemoo too use his good hand, cant believe hed use the calloused one on his god


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> tell beemoo too use his good hand, cant believe hed use the calloused one on his god


Heard it was green ghost tech?


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> this is the most iv seen m4k on any forum. your welcome. stroke him long time.


and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously...
please take your weak ass strain and review to the grow journal... because thats what it is... are you insecure nobody will look at over there... because your right... LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Heard it was green ghost tech?


lost me, troll game less than soft


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn really makes me wonder wtf some of these guys do at local car dealerships.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously...ad hominem!
> please take your weak ass strain and review to the grow journal... because thats what it is... are you insecure nobody will look at over there... because your right... LOL


logical fallacy...ad hominem! right m4k? let em know...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Sarcasm and mockery are promoted by divisive forces through media. Most of you guys are probably addicted to South Park and Family Guy.
> 
> We have a forum where we welcome honest discussion. Grown adults/adepts are welcome. "Childish", ultimately parasitic, behavior will be cut off at the knees.


And it's not a sarcasm you just did when you say most of you guys addicted to south Park or family guy?? Lol what will you say if I tell you I love watching south Park the same way I love going to.the opéra saw my favorite "the mariage of figaro" or just taking my Kids to go to the museum but wait forgot you are élite and like to juge people.who don't think like you .... now start thinking why I said you have a double face


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

why even compare the price of seeds to an ounce of flowers anyways. whats that got to do with shit? i can get opium seeds mad cheap, know what an ounce goes for? lol another fallacy btw...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> logical fallacy...ad hominem! right m4k? let em know...








why you still talking to him.... you need daddy approval?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Sarcasm and mockery are promoted by divisive forces through media. Most of you guys are probably addicted to South Park and Family Guy.
> 
> We have a forum where we welcome honest discussion. Grown adults/adepts are welcome. "Childish", ultimately parasitic, behavior will be cut off at the knees.


how much u charge to be a member? oh its free for the moment, but after a few months ill have to pay? lol no surprise there... attn memebrs: sorry but we need more $$ , sorry but not sorry !


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why you still talking to him.... you need daddy approval?







ill be ur daddy, c mere beemybitch...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> how much u charge to be a member? oh its free for the moment, but after a few months ill have to pay? lol no surprise there... attn memebrs: sorry but we need more $$ , sorry but not sorry !


are you still salty from being denied a tester for ggg??? or is it the password on the old ggg forum???
cuz its showing...


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> how much u charge to be a member? oh its free for the moment, but after a few months ill have to pay? lol no surprise there... attn memebrs: sorry but we need more $$ , sorry but not sorry !


grasping for straws?

I feel bad for you because I know you look nothing like Muhammed Ali in your avatar. And your life probably does not attract happiness. I'm not being sarcastic (madinigyal!!), these are simple observations.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

talking bout south park n fam guy is talking bout most of your clients dummy, keep talking tho lol





m4k to beemyhoe


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

The internet is good for giving people a level playing field. But real life does not...

Just saying that if you spend most of your time trolling Gage Green Genetics pages, you probably need a lifestyle change.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> ill be ur daddy, c mere beemybitch...


same here... dont be running when you see a big ass nig_a coming at ya....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> grasping for straws?
> 
> I feel bad for you because I know you look nothing like Muhammed Ali in your avatar. And your life probably does not attract happiness. I'm not being sarcastic (madinigyal!!), these are simple observations.


i admire ali. a hero of sorts. i am the ali of trolling while youre more like a troll from revenge of the nerds. not the cool one with the electric violin lol


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> talking bout south park n fam guy is talking bout most of your clients dummy, keep talking tho lol
> 
> m4k to beemyhoe


Exactly... I'd have no problems telling them to their face that I dont respect them for spending their time absorbing bad programming.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i admire ali. a hero of sorts. i am the ali of trolling while youre more like a troll from revenge of the nerds. not the cool one with the electric violin lol


your an embarrassment to ali, white boy... 
and your the one trollling here... show your ggg or get out....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> same here... dont be running when you see a big ass nig_a coming at ya....


well get to do it one day. ill have traveling bread next year. we can def do it!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> grasping for straws?
> 
> I feel bad for you because I know you look nothing like Muhammed Ali in your avatar. And your life probably does not attract happiness. I'm not being sarcastic (madinigyal!!), these are simple observations.


sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm/
_noun_

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"
synonyms: derision, mockery, ridicule, scorn,sneering, scoffing
Just a simple observation...


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i admire ali. a hero of sorts. i am the ali of trolling while youre more like a troll from revenge of the nerds. not the cool one with the electric violin lol





greenghost420 said:


> well get to do it one day. ill have traveling bread next year. we can def do it!


I guess you are quite happy with your position in life. if you were more about making a change in your life you'd have the bread to travel today... wtf?


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> well get to do it one day. ill have traveling bread next year. we can def do it!


any day white boy.... dont try to run,,, you know nig_as run fast...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> do u not see m4k trolling? fanboy much? lol blow me!


m4k is ggg... he can troll a ggg thread.... damm your dumb....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> I guess you are quite happy with your position in life. if you were more about making a change in your life you'd have the bread to travel today... wtf?


just waiting for this vote, i didnt feel like moving. cannabis is my life, ill be in this game for awhile. didnt mean to elbow u on my way in...sorry, guess thats karma!


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

The air of criticism makes it hard to avoid the sarcasm. I do apologize for stooping down to your level, madinigyal / green ghost.

This is how the sickness spreads... I should take a shower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> m4k is ggg... he can troll a ggg thread.... damm your dumb....


i dont see anything ggg from m4k, just shit talking....u sure thats m4k?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> The air of criticism makes it hard to avoid the sarcasm. I do apologize for stooping down to your level, madinigyal / green ghost.
> 
> This is how the sickness spreads... I should take a shower.


careful when u roll in the dirt, u dont get clean!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> any day white boy.... dont try to run,,, you know nig_as run fast...


run for what? u gonna shoot me? unless youre gonna shoot me ill never run... is this a race thing or what? i see no colors...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

Makes tall bread as a breeder, comes to RIU to troll 9-5ers. LOL


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> just waiting for this vote, i didnt feel like moving. cannabis is my life, ill be in this game for awhile. didnt mean to elbow u on my way in...sorry, guess thats karma!


I hope you find freedom SOON! Not feeling like a criminal for smoking weed is huge for mental health and happiness.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Makes tall bread as a breeder, comes to RIU to troll 9-5ers. LOL


I didn't know we were flipping burgers again...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> The air of criticism makes it hard to avoid the sarcasm. I do apologize for stooping down to your level, madinigyal / green ghost.
> 
> This is how the sickness spreads... I should take a shower.


sar·casm
ˈsärˌkazəm/
_noun_

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"
synonyms: derision, mockery, ridicule, scorn,sneering, scoffing
Just in case you didn't understand


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

Hahahahahaha....f2 of shit phenos will get you shit seeds......lol


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahahahahaha....f2 of shit phenos will get you shit seeds......lol


seeds made by shit people... well...


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> seeds made by shit people... well...


Yup,forgot that part.....lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Makes tall bread as a breeder, comes to RIU to troll 9-5ers. LOL


bread must be slowing down. its most likely a ggg troll i been fucking with, damn i got suckered!


m4k said:


> I hope you find freedom SOON! Not feeling like a criminal for smoking weed is huge for mental health and happiness.


thank you. its not easy being a canna soldier .


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> seeds made by shit people... well...


That why gromer get out of stock and people waiting for the new drop?? Lol you were so mad you stopped working with seedbank selling his strain ooooohhh the irony!!!


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> The air of criticism makes it hard to avoid the sarcasm. I do apologize for stooping down to your level, madinigyal / green ghost.
> This is how the sickness spreads... I should take a shower.


been there with those 2.... yes it sucks going down to their level...
just let it go... they wont stop... they're just like little kids saying, "are we there yet"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm not on the attack ggg train just wondering why bother? You've got no reason to, imo.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That why gromer get out of stock and people waiting for the new drop?? Lol you were so mad you stopped working with seedbank selling his strain ooooohhh the irony!!!


irony? if the person running the seed bank behaved like you, i'd have no problems taking my business from them. We dont do business with people with obvious character flaws. Just like we dont breed with any clone off the street. There is a difference.

I know that might be new to many of you...

I'm happy to know our genetics produce good results. We created a clear and promising platform for future breeders to work with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> seeds made by shit people... well...


like jeff? i never hear anything good. smh


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> like jeff? i never hear anything good. smh


You can hear, but can you listen?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> irony? if the person running the seed bank behaved like you, i'd have no problems taking my business from them. We dont do business with people with obvious character flaws. Just like we dont breed with any clone off the street. There is a difference.
> 
> I know that might be new to many of you...
> 
> I'm happy to know our genetics produce good results. We created a clear and promising platform for future breeders to work with.


Wait tell me again where you get your ogkb?? From seed or it's à clone ogkush breath gîve you because I never heard your were the breeder of ogkb...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

visit to ut up some oics? nah m4k came to troll!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> You can hear, but can you listen?


oh i listened, def shit seeds!


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

ELTO smells just like grapes....both..


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> visit to ut up some oics? nah m4k came to troll!


So you're a disgruntled employee! Thats why you know our names.

Just so everybody knows, we've fired MANY worthless pieces of shits from our garden. I guess some of them hold a grudge.


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

Most people who want to work with us never get the chance. The reason is that we hold people to their word.

But, most people do not live by their word. They cheat and steal at every opportunity. I'm sorry but that type of behavior is immediately sent away.

I have a strong sense that green ghost was one of the kids that we fired for having sticky fingers.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> So you're a disgruntled employee! Thats why you know our names.
> 
> Just so everybody knows, we've fired MANY worthless pieces of shits from our garden. I guess some of them hold a grudge.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> So you're a disgruntled employee! Thats why you know our names.
> 
> Just so everybody knows, we've fired MANY worthless pieces of shits from our garden. I guess some of them hold a grudge.


i am not. disgruntled customer at best, but im way over that. your shit about eliteism got to me. but i have friends everywhere and hear shit.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> So you're a disgruntled employee! Thats why you know our names.
> 
> Just so everybody knows, we've fired MANY worthless pieces of shits from our garden. I guess some of them hold a grudge.


Piece of shit but will say im not calling people by name unlike you...


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Most people who want to work with us never get the chance. The reason is that we hold people to their word.
> 
> But, most people do not live by their word. They cheat and steal at every opportunity. I'm sorry but that type of behavior is immediately sent away.
> 
> I have a strong sense that green ghost was one of the kids that we fired for having sticky fingers.


It's definitely a few of them around.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Most people who want to work with us never get the chance. The reason is that we hold people to their word.[more like u dont wanna pay anyone, more $$$ for the head]
> 
> But, most people do not live by their word. They cheat and steal at every opportunity. I'm sorry but that type of behavior is immediately sent away.[sure,i hate thieves n liars,real talk]
> 
> I have a strong sense that green ghost was one of the kids that we fired for having sticky fingers.[i have more integrity than you or jeff combined. my ball n my word. karma is telling ur biz.change ur ways to change what karma does]


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

i stand for my friends, you cant fuck with me homie! nuff said! u gonna troll all night or show off something good?

i hear gen got something that smells good, but dont see anything but bullshit lol


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

So it is you... Hope you enjoyed your one way ticket home.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

logical fallacy...aooeal to emotion? not me, i dont steal ...next


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> logical fallacy...aooeal to emotion? not me, i dont steal ...next


Just taking a solid shot in the dark! It only made sense...

How might you offer constructive advise for how to prevent "what karma does"?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> any day white boy.... dont try to run,,, you know nig_as run fast...


LOL! Listen to the flag football pansie acting all tough!


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> So it is you... Hope you enjoyed your one way ticket home.


BUSTED... LMAO
in the real world, thieves goto jail


greenghost420 said:


> i hear gen got something that smells good, but dont see anything but bullshit lol


just like your grow journal... i mean strain and review...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! Listen to the flag football pansie acting all tough!


there you are...
now the whole family is here...
you mad because i still have my motor functions???


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> BUSTED... LMAO
> in the real world, thieves goto jail
> 
> just like your grow journal... i mean strain and review...


my journals about to showoff some testers and new shit. stay tuned. im finally just getting started. and out here, my friends dont call the boys, we handle thieves solo.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> I guess you are quite happy with your position in life. if you were more about making a change in your life you'd have the bread to travel today... wtf?


You're pretty impressed with yourself, huh? 

If there's one thing I can't stand it's an ego. Particularly an unjustified one. You make seeds dude. It's not rocket science. Any schlep can do it, as evidenced by the 50 new "breeders" popping up each month. So, you're nothing special. 99.99% of the general public has no clue who you are, and the other .01% are mostly just Internet nutswingers like Beemo.

You'll be flipping burgers at Wendy's when marijuana is taken off schedule 1 and actual breeders get in the game. Make that $$$ now...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

i found out who this is... your small to me too.... 
its always the little guys talking shit... 
I BET this isnt really you either....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> Just taking a solid shot in the dark! It only made sense...
> 
> How might you offer constructive advise for how to prevent "what karma does"?


thats a tough one! i cant figure that for you, thats some internal shit. iv been living off good karma for almost 3 years. even while trolling hard


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Don't make me shit on you again hoe.


please do try again....
you disappeared on me.... is it because i know where you live?


----------



## m4k (Oct 16, 2016)

I have received constructive criticism and helpful advice. I also know when somebody does not have good intentions.

As an organization, we have gone above and beyond to help others. We give away our work on the daily, and anybody who asks for love is given our best. From seeds, to oil, to flower. Sad thing is that most of you have probably not taken a moment to offer support to us or to make us better, yet only seek to criticize.

It is no doubt to me that I work tirelessly to put food on the table. And I definitely work more than a 12 hours a day for my harvest. 9-5 is weak.

Some of you would like to cast an image as if I'm wiping my ass with hundreds. Honestly I'm still driving my '05 F150. About to trade her in... not for a Maserati.

What really is going on is there is a fear of somebody else's success and happiness. It is easy to pick on people in this world, and bully mentality is what keeps people in fear. Our mentality is that becoming aware will help EVERYBODY prosper. But weak minds will call me elite for not accepting scarcity and suffering as the norm.

Talking down to others, imagining disharmony and projecting hatred.. all of which i've participated in today, are all examples of what keep people STUCK in BULLSHIT.

I'm out of here. Most call me greedy or elite for demanding performance and quality. I'm selflessly ready to help those around me succeed and live well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> there you are...
> now the whole family is here...
> you mad because i still have my motor functions???


You got me. Busted. I lay awake most nights wishing I could play flag football and live on Ramen Noodles (cuz you're broke) like you.

Some day...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Don't make me shit on you again hoe.


what happened to the picture contest??? i thought you were going to shit on my pictures!!!


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You got me. Busted. I lay awake most nights wishing I could play flag football and live on Ramen Noodles (cuz you're broke) like you.
> Some day...


man i know... that michigan water something...
sorry that your just another statistic for broke athletes that had it made but drives a minivan....
what happened to all your expensive suits and watches you said you had??? and your trying to tell a breeder how to run a business???


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

demanding quality is not greedy and is admirable actually! when i was on the ggg train , if u look at my critisism and listened, it was to make ggg better. now i could give a shit. like u do about the scarce and suffering.

why does the price of an ounce of flowers matter to the price of seeds? opium seeds are cheap as fuck but an oz of opium is alot. im not seeing why u hiked #s and noone else can either, understand?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k said:


> I have received constructive criticism and helpful advice. I also know when somebody does not have good intentions.
> 
> As an organization, we have gone above and beyond to help others. We give away our work on the daily, and anybody who asks for love is given our best. From seeds, to oil, to flower. Sad thing is that most of you have probably not taken a moment to offer support to us or to make us better, yet only seek to criticize.
> 
> ...


I'll I can say is this.

I've grown seeds by just about every "breeder" there is. I have grown several packs of yours.

And now I'm stuck with a bunch of your beans I'll never pop. Your stuff was ok. Not bad, not great.

I guess the biggest reason I'll never pop another bean of yours is you come off like a douchebag. And so do people like beemo, mad hamish (that guy single handedly lost you HUNDREDS of potential customers lol) and other GGG fangirls. Not sure why GGG fans think theyre tough ass G's and cooler than others because they bought your gear and had to eat ramen.

Guess your whole vibe is "fake hood G" and I'm not really into it.

Anyone want a pack of Ad Hoc? lol ( i have a pack of obi wan og from Ocean grown, same mom but without a fake ass "og" dad.lol)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

mendo breathf4 x joseph "og"....... $256




GTFOH


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

m4k could drop mad porn , instead he bounces. leaves me unfulfilled lol i was interested in some genetics. whats coming next...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll I can say is this.
> 
> 
> I guess the biggest reason I'll never pop another bean of yours is you come off like a douchebag. And so do people like beemo, *mad hamish (that guy single handedly lost you HUNDREDS of potential customers lol*)


Sure did. He also didn't do Bodhi any favors. lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sure did. He also didn't do Bodhi any favors. lol


No kidding. Luckily Bodhi puts out quality and isn't a douchebag so he's gonna be just fine.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

the same 4 people that crashed the old mad hamish ggg thread is about to crash this one too...
only person missing is that stupid horse....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

either m4k or jeffs indian slave killed this thread, mendobreath cant save it now....run! gooooooo!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

i like her pics, too bad shes dealing with mold. my bright moments and greatful grape were mold magnets bad.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry I even walked into this shitstorm.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

really wish they was a way to kick people out of threads...
RUI figure that out... threads would go alot smoother....
80% of this thread is nothing but the same people bitching about the same thing....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

when rare dank raised #s they gave extra seeds., food for thought @m4k


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> These dudes are still pathetic. All we need now is flaming pies dumbass in here! Lol. She's too busy battling mold and getting anally fisted in the politics section.


Stop bro, let Flaming Pie out of this she do her things she's à good girl I understand about bitchmo but leave her alone please


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> really wish they was a way to kick people out of threads...
> RUI figure that out... threads would go alot smoother....
> 80% of this thread is nothing but the same people bitching about the same thing....


And with who they'ré bitching each time no else than bitchmo and his big mouth and is small dick


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> when rare dank raised #s they gave extra seeds., food for thought @m4k


LOL.... so what..... just keep telling him how to run the business jeff


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

Mad hamish got his own thread closed. You can't act shitty and then try to call others out for being shitty.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL.... so what..... just keep telling him how to run the business jeff


constructive advice, whats wrong with that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mad hamish got his own thread closed. You can't act shitty and then try to call others out for being shitty.


mad hamish make baseless claims and is truly mad...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> And with who they'ré bitching each time no else than bitchmo and his big mouth and is small dick


and what have you contributed here? some FREEBIE d&d and the rest price bitching.... 
thats not what your mom said about my mandingo


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

the colts are idiots on that last play...lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

I have never seen a finished pic from green at all....not one.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> and what have you contributed here? some FREEBIE d&d and the rest price bitching....
> thats not what your mom said about my mandingo


Freebie hun?? whas buying ggg you were still in high school ,was fully stocked on ggg gear bitchmo, just look à the old thread except your aspirare we didn't see you grow anything else, peace little john


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have never seen a finished pic from green at all....not one.


why should how much an ounce of flowers goes for, mean anything for seeds? not a good comparison if u ask me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Stop bro, let Flaming Pie out of this she do her things she's à good girl I understand about bitchmo but leave her alone please


Sorry but fuck her. She's a really shitty human being. I have many many many reasons for thinking this. Sorry if you disagree.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> why should how much an ounce of flowers goes for, mean anything for seeds? not a good comparison if u ask me.


Post a finished plant pic,and I'll tell ya...

UVA has some og funk to her nose.....mmmm
I wonder what she is.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Freebie hun??


thats what you said.... that was like 1yr ago???? still havent finished, but criticizing other people?


madininagyal said:


> whas buying ggg you were still in high school ,was fully stocked on ggg gear bitchmo, just look à the old thread except your aspirare we didn't see you grow anything else, peace little john


maybe if you werent to busy talking shit. you prolly would of seen my duendes, healing fields, sin mints, candyland, lee roy, lemon og kush, fucking barneys shit, cherry alien, extreme cream, and i can keep going.... and posted finished pics....
do you even own any finished pics???


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry but fuck her. She's a really shitty human being. I have many many many reasons for thinking this. Sorry if you disagree.


I feel you on that. When I first came to this forum I tried to compliment her and she was condescending to say the least.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

GGG must be doing something right, look how many people are talking about them. I am no exception but I try to better myself every time I want to criticize anyone. Why pollute your mind move on. LOL wish I could follow my own words. Happy Growing!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Post a finished plant pic,and I'll tell ya...
> 
> UVA has some og funk to her nose.....mmmm
> I wonder what she is.







ok so lets see, to say seeds should be this much cuz flowers go for this.....false cause? division/composition? hmmm and the deflect back onto me lol nice try


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

if u sold seeds by the ounce i agree...


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if u sold seeds by the ounce i agree...


Now you working that brain pinky....

& I did not state the comments you keep asking me..

I don't disagree or agree with it...I never count another man's money...thats some hoe shit.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Freebies hun?? Got 3 more pack in the vault bitchmo I ain't like you talking for nothing


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol most if the time I forgot to put my pics and look at the old thread and shut your fucking mouth all GGG now got something to say bitchmo??


man,, its tough ready your broken english...
LOL.... am I suppose to be impressed? your just showing me your d&d plants and 1 pack of ggg gear...


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Freebies hun?? Got 3 more pack in the vault bitchmo I ain't like you talking for nothing View attachment 3806775


so 4? LOL
who's talking? im at 55 i think, maybe 56 or 57


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> man,, its tough ready your broken english...
> LOL.... am I suppose to be impressed? your just showing me your d&d plants and 1 pack of ggg gear...


Lol im done with you because if you look at the start of the thread you will saw I got only one female on 8 seed that you can see below


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> so 4? LOL
> who's talking? im at 55 i think, maybe 56 or 57
> View attachment 3806779


4 d&d pack but that not your fault you don't understand stupidity seems to run deep in your family


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Oct 16, 2016)

Ooooohh he said bitchmo!!!! U gonna take that man?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> so 4? LOL
> who's talking? im at 55 i think, maybe 56 or 57
> View attachment 3806779


How many packs of ramen do you have though? Lmao.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Sugarleafloni said:


> Ooooohh he said bitchmo!!!! U gonna take that man?


Everyone calls him that. He's quite used to it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Now you working that brain pinky....
> 
> & I did not state the comments you keep asking me..
> 
> I don't disagree or agree with it...I never count another man's money...thats some hoe shit.


i asked u since u said my name. i asked m4k 1st. just a simple Q. i get 50 an eight myself so im not the guy healing either.when u state some dumb shit u better be ready to answer...reguardless if i like my weed a lil early or not.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry but fuck her. She's a really shitty human being. I have many many many reasons for thinking this. Sorry if you disagree.


and the real bob zmuda your avatar and name isnt??? the one that pulls his dick out in front of women and children...
yes he is a disgusting human being... i would punch him in real life if i ever saw him... i would even snap chat the whole scene....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

What is the point of having 60 packs of one breeders seeds? When you plan on running them before they sit too long? But it's cool like $6k in seeds you'll probably never pop just to have clout on an online forum. smh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol still had this in the vault.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> so 4? LOL
> who's talking? im at 55 i think, maybe 56 or 57
> View attachment 3806779


i dont see any of those 250$ packs in there...lol


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn!!! He said bitchhoe!!!!!! Lmao I can see the flames lol


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont see any of those 250$ packs in there...lol


what??? cant hear you


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

And by the way im the owner of my house ,got a brand new Ford taurus 2016, got my own business and médicine student but well it's true when you'ré still at your mom house you don't have bill to pay and soon another bigger business à soon as I got my licence délivered deal with it bitchoe


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Sugarleafloni said:


> Damn!!! He said bitchhoe!!!!!! Lmao I can see the flames lol


and whos bitch are you?


----------



## KiefDurban (Oct 16, 2016)

Have any of you talking trash actually met the people your talking shit to? The internet is an oddly "safe" place for people to air their own personal issues upon someone else. Let it be; lol. Y'all are sad. Much love to GGG; M4K and KeyPlay!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> And by the way im the owner of my house ,got a brand new Ford taurus 2016, got my own business and médicine student but well it's true when you'ré still at your mom house you don't have bill to pay and soon another bigger business à soon as I got my licence délivered deal with it bitchoe


Meanwhile dude rides the bus, has a 1 bedroom apt. He rents and eats top ramen. 

But he got some bullshit ass seeds from m4k. Lol! 

A sucker and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3806796
> Lol. These were the pics that made you cry like a year ago. I can make new ones if you like! Lol.


Lol Damn Bob that was harsh yo. Lmao


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Meanwhile dude rides the bus, has a 1 bedroom apt. He rents and eats top ramen.
> But he got some bullshit ass seeds from m4k. Lol!
> A sucker and his money are soon parted.


stop telling everybody your life style...


----------



## KiefDurban (Oct 16, 2016)

Haha; y'all are truly sad people. I probably shouldn't be enjoying y'all getting so upset but am. If you can't afford 250 for 10 seeds which will produce thousands of dollars worth of flowers your math is shit and you don't deserve to own the genetics. It was my first post; this is my second for those of you with math issues. Cum sock?? Nice one; did you see that on South Park )).


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2016)

jesus, can everyone just chill the hell out for a bit ?? christ, this thread is out of control, everyone just needs to take a step back and smoke one, or four, how ever many it may take..
thanks..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

KiefDurban said:


> Haha; y'all are truly sad people. I probably shouldn't be enjoying y'all getting so upset but am. If you can't afford 250 for 10 seeds which will produce thousands of dollars worth of flowers your math is shit and you don't deserve to own the genetics. It was my first post; this is my second for those of you with math issues. Cum sock?? Nice one; did you see that on South Park )).


If you pay 250 for quality that can be had for 70-100 bucks then you deserve to pay the 250


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

KiefDurban said:


> Haha; y'all are truly sad people. I probably shouldn't be enjoying y'all getting so upset but am. If you can't afford 250 for 10 seeds which will produce thousands of dollars worth of flowers your math is shit and you don't deserve to own the genetics. It was my first post; this is my second for those of you with math issues. Cum sock?? Nice one; did you see that on South Park )).


m4ks sock account...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If you pay 250 for quality that can be had for 70-100 bucks then you deserve to pay the 250


You're the MVP lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> jesus, can everyone just chill the hell out for a bit ?? christ, this thread is out of control, everyone just needs to take a step back and smoke one, or four, how ever many it may take..
> thanks..


just cus i like u, ill chill lol logical fallacy of religion tho lol


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Oct 16, 2016)

Racerboy71 is right yo..........right to bed with lots of boys!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> there you go again with dicks? just like all white people...


I want to get all @Beemo on you but Ill just ignore your ignorance. By Beemo!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If you pay 250 for quality that can be had for 70-100 bucks then you deserve to pay the 250


 mic drop , im out! MVP for sure...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> jesus, can everyone just chill the hell out for a bit ?? christ, this thread is out of control, everyone just needs to take a step back and smoke one, or four, how ever many it may take..
> thanks..


Role all four into one? Lmao


----------



## KiefDurban (Oct 16, 2016)

if you sell 1/4 as many packs at 250 than you would at 70 your making the same amount minus 30 bucks and still have that many more packs to sell for the 250......Smart if you ask me!! But most of yall have never had to try and operate a business that's profitable before m I'm guessing


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

KiefDurban said:


> if you sell 1/4 as many packs at 250 than you would at 70 your making the same amount minus 30 bucks and still have that many more packs to sell for the 250......Smart if you ask me!! But most of yall have never had to try and operate a business that's profitable before m I'm guessing


And you have less breeders with your stash? Makes alot of cents I bet.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

KiefDurban said:


> if you sell 1/4 as many packs at 250 than you would at 70 your making the same amount minus 30 bucks and still have that many more packs to sell for the 250......Smart if you ask me!! But most of yall have never had to try and operate a business that's profitable before m I'm guessing


It's better to do it like gromer f2 the shit and send à middle finger to GGG


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 16, 2016)

KiefDurban said:


> if you sell 1/4 as many packs at 250 than you would at 70 your making the same amount minus 30 bucks and still have that many more packs to sell for the 250......Smart if you ask me!! But most of yall have never had to try and operate a business that's profitable before m I'm guessing


so when u ran the mendo green house, using the sun, those seeds commanded the extra,huh


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> By Beemo!


what a relief.....


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

Stop smokin dabs dude shits a downer


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Back of your hand white trash pussy. Let's see it.


hmmm if i dont like most white people.. that makes me white trash... LOL...
tell me whitey... why do white people seem entitled to everything????


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This retarded 2 hand touch pissy it actually thinks I'm the guy in my avatar.


wow your retarded to think that.....


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Let's see the back of your hand? Not black are you?


LOL im definitely not WHITE...
i feel offended by that comment...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hmmm if i dont like most white people.. that makes me white trash... LOL...
> tell me whitey... why do white people seem entitled to everything????


You ain't black. lmao!!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL im definitely not WHITE...
> i feel offended by that comment...


Post the back of your hand then. 

Didn't think so trump.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post the back of your hand then.
> Didn't think so trump.


white people dont tell me what to do... especially clown ass white people...
fuck trump....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> white people dont tell me what to do... especially clown ass white people...
> fuck trump....


With that attitude you'll be eating ramen forever!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemos theme song


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Beemos theme song


nah i prefer some old school eightball mjg or some ugk...
but thanks for asking smart azz...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo was the only person I had on ignore. And I hang in TNT and politics. Lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry @racerboy71 i should have never looked at this thread/beemo. I'd ignored it for a long time. Lol

I used to contribute a ton To strain reviews. This dude and a few others like him made me move on to other areas of RIU. 

I'll mosey on back. Peace.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nah i prefer some old school eightball mjg or some ugk...
> but thanks for asking smart azz...


I had to unignore, that white people shit hits me deep. What did white people do to you @Beemo? I try to fucking hard not to get all BS. But you got this crook in your neck. Here I am not fronting my black nieghbor but instead throwing him some nugg to empty some pots. Tell me why I should stereotype this mofo instead of looking at him like another human being? Where the fuck you from, I want to sit down and smoke with you.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Kill my Buzz nizzle. hahaha


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I had to unignore, that white people shit hits me deep. What did white people do to you @Beemo? I try to fucking hard not to get all BS. But you got this crook in your neck. Here I am not fronting my black nieghbor but instead throwing him some nugg to empty some pots. Tell me why I should stereotype this mofo instead of looking at him like another human being?


its called growing up with them thru out school, looking down at you, cuz your not the same skin color...and it still hasnt changed...


BuzzD2Kill said:


> Where the fuck you from, I want to sit down and smoke with you.


i pass with a passion...
please go back to ignoring me...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> its called growing up with them thru out school, looking down at you, cuz your not the same skin color...and it still hasnt changed...
> 
> i pass with a passion...
> please go back to ignoring me...


Chris Rock has it right, thats why he called the kettle black in front of the kettle, and the kettle paid. GG You sir are the very ignorance that plagues the peace we all set out for.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Glad I dont judge people the way my cowboy father did, I would just assume your just like the rest of "them". But I am not ignorant, I am open minded because of the ignorance shown to me by generations before me. Dont make US regret it. Otherwise you continue the hate which you despise.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Chris Rock has it right, thats why he called the kettle black in front of the kettle, and the kettle paid. GG You sir are the very ignorance that plagues the peace we all set out for.


dont give me that righteous b.s.... dont act like your perfect.... i know you have your so called locker room talk too....
i still see it at my volunteer work... im all about peace and helping the community... you dont know me.... better get your shit correct, b4 talking that bull shit....

go back to ignoring me...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

GG and GN!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont give me that righteous b.s.... dont act like your perfect.... i know you have your so called locker room talk too....
> i still see it at my volunteer work... im all about peace and helping the community... you dont know me.... better get your shit correct, b4 talking that bull shit....


My own Father dont say n#[email protected]% in my house, some of us do have a conscious. Stereotypes arent just hate though, we are different, and acceptance is the only step needed. After that we will melt together for the future of mankind. Not blackkind or whitekind.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Im no exception @bleemo, nor is anybody, humans are scum.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

You never met no whitey like me, I can tell. You obviously are caught up on something, I have alot bottled up too. But it doesnt help me to show people my weakness. Im from SoCal, and we need to smoke some of my og asap and talk.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 16, 2016)

Back on topic. Some vauntrd og "socal skywalker og x wifi og raskal" that im gonna hit with aspirare and foofighter if I can find a male.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 17, 2016)

GGGs aloha grape stomper kicked ass in my greenhouse, so has the aspirare for two years. The aspirare has very good undertones in our gh, I just need to flowwer one inside now to see the true potential. Holding out for that louis8th pheno.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont give me that righteous b.s.... dont act like your perfect.... i know you have your so called locker room talk too....
> i still see it at my volunteer work... im all about peace and helping the community... you dont know me.... better get your shit correct, b4 talking that bull shit....
> 
> go back to ignoring me...


Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Oct 17, 2016)

@Beemo still talkin all that race bull Shit? Sucka plz. Stop feeling sorry for ur self and do ur thing. Over here acting all sensitive and Shit. U ain't new, u know what it is simp.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

that racist shit is weak. weak ones use that shit as well. dont fall victim to history.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn...all I wanted to do was finish watching football highlights...now I gots a shit load of clean up to do...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 17, 2016)

Funny lol m4k never replied about where he got is ogkb.. mmhh sound like someone avoid the question.... even more he fled right away..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty much everyone in this thread lately.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Funny lol m4k never replied about where he got is ogkb.. mmhh sound like someone avoid the question.... even more he fled right away..


That's already public news he got it from NorCal ICmag...they shout him out all the time and he's said so himself. Y'all won't have to worry about me saying anything about prices lol that's for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

m4k was troll gold last night! i apologize to the creator of this thread! i def got lost in the moment, kinda like how when a city wins a title,then vandalizes the city that night. lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Pretty much everyone in this thread lately.


But it's entertaining....maybe not more so than girls fighting in trash heaps tho. That shit is lit.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Pretty much everyone in this thread lately.


sitting it out in here till it blows over


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

this is either bright moments or mendodawg x rare darkness male. very flowery, very indica. shits bomb honestly. as gen will point out, shes not done but i give a fuck...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

i meant to edit out the color of my skin...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i meant to edit out the color of my skin...


You fudged up big time bro


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2016)

m4k said:


> Yes, it is obvious from some peoples sarcastic and degenerate personalties, that they have no spinal integrity. Probably needed more daddy in their life. Be more discriminating towards the people in this world, dont tolerate weak thoughts. Not everybody is trained in thinking beneficially.
> 
> That is why most people glorify "thugs" and "gangsters"... losers.
> 
> *Ultimately those people will experience dis-ease... back pain, obesity, sluggishness, and painful death*. There is another side to this reality. Of course, demons (and those possessed by them) will continue to spew hate and disinformation about us. It's hilarious the lies that have been created to bring us down. Except we are some of the kindest individuals you will ever meet. Wake up people.


wtf....is this guy smoking


----------



## Beemo (Oct 17, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> You never met no whitey like me, I can tell. You obviously are caught up on something, I have alot bottled up too. But it doesnt help me to show people my weakness. Im from SoCal, and we need to smoke some of my og asap and talk.


not buying it... especially when posting chris rock and bone thugs...


Sugarleafloni said:


> @Beemo still talkin all that race bull Shit? Sucka plz. Stop feeling sorry for ur self and do ur thing. Over here acting all sensitive and Shit. U ain't new, u know what it is simp.


who fucking said i feel sorry for myself??? YOU DID...
dont worry.. i am own doing my thing....
I FEEL FINE.... GOT NO WORRIES....
your the one sensitive to my comments...


Bob Zmuda said:


> Post the back of your hand then.


so dumb, he cant tell im not white.... and PROUD OF IT


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2016)

Funny how the most racist dude on this thread is the one caught up calling everyone else racists. If everyone you meet is a racist or treats you weird then it has to be everybody else and not you that is the problem, right?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 18, 2016)

this thread hurts my eyes with the content and subject matter & how much of it I had to catch up on..damn


----------



## v.s one (Oct 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> this thread hurts my eyes with the content and subject matter & how much of it I had to catch up on..damn


Typical gage shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2016)

SkywalkerxMendodawg day 62


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809168
> SkywalkerxMendodawg day 62


Looking good to me...


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 20, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> GGGs aloha grape stomper kicked ass in my greenhouse, so has the aspirare for two years. The aspirare has very good undertones in our gh, I just need to flowwer one inside now to see the true potential. Holding out for that louis8th pheno.


Seems like there are mixed reviews of Aspirare. I stayed out of the old GGG thread because of the bickering, but I am going to order a few gage strains and felt like a little research was needed. I really like Aspirare phenos I have seen, any idea on chances of finding a good one in one or two packs?


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

finally grabbed a pk of ggg's that are up on green point.
1 pk of foo fighter for less than 90 bucks.


----------



## trippnface (Oct 21, 2016)

ah; the gage thread... always a breath of fresh air 

here is some finished benevolence; smells like bubblegum; vs the described mendobreath smell; or the daddy dom trainwreck smell. not too much purple actually ; but the phone brought out more than we could see with our unaided eye.


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2016)

ELTO...smells like a grape sprite drink..
  

UVA is a strong smelling plant also..this pheno anyway..


----------



## cannakis (Oct 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think most just don't like the fact that pretty much every cross is breeders stash. Breeders Stash is supposed to be untested gear and selling untested gear that cost the same prize of a zip just doesn't sit well with a lot of people. Doesn't mean that the gear isn't fire and GGG don't know how to pair parents but how many shitstorms has there been about people selling untested gear? Gu gets harped on about it and he selling pack for 60 but I love GGG one of my top 3 breeders and will continue to get gear but I think people would just like to see some of the new works not all be breeders stash but I do think the gear can warrant the price cus I haven't heard anyone say about getting tons of herms from them like some other breeders 300 packs


Well that's what they did with the new menu, they were last years breeders Stash and they threw a name on the good ones and you can buy a "tested" pack for $256... Like I have Seattle Sour x Mendobreath that is Breeder, but you can Buy it now as "Hammerhead".


skunkwreck said:


> Sorry big homie gotta call bullshit, what does the price of an ounce of flowers have to do with the price of a pack of beans ? All the breeder's using your gear you had to distinguish yourself (by raising prices) instead of your gear distinguishing itself . Raised prices instead of supply (laziness) . Interact only with ppl who recognize authenticity, quality and integrity (pompous, arrogant and playing towards those with deeper pockets) you scream originality so im guessing you started with all pure landrace strains (only way to be original without using someone else's crosses) You cast yourself in a bad light with comments like that to the cannabis community in general . More money , less work it's the American way !!!


hahaha damn!


genuity said:


> Hahahaha....the cannabis community...thats a good one.
> 
> My oz go for 200 to family & non family has to pay 400...no short cuts.
> 
> ...


Damn! I like that... do you have any pictures of your cured final?! I'd love to see what a master has to offer...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol each time he will change last year upgràde in price to 150$... for paying my school kid after breeder pack 250 because we are élite if you want you pay or fuck off but at the same time saying it's for everybody to have accès to medecine...now the cat out of the bag and saying what really in his mind... m4k from 5 years and m4k from now things escalated quickly like.they said money can change à man real quick!!!


I will say they offer the Diamonds and Dust for like 50 beans for $50 or something.! That sounds like great cheap access to great gear that people Need. Then someone who is willing because of "financial stability" (which should be Freely Available to All those who wish to work for it, like back in the day) buy the Breeders Stash because they know Exactly what they're getting.


Yodaweed said:


> You don't think you have had more opportunity than others? I am sure other people have put in just as much work as you have but didn't have the opportunities you have been afforded and didn't get ahead in the game like you did. Not everything is based off someone's attitude and lifestyle it's often based on their circumstances and the lack of opportunities.
> 
> My point is maybe show a little more compassion . Some of us do this for medical reasons and the prices you are asking are not helping those who aren't trying to make money off this.


very good point, DIVINE PROVIDENCE was an integral part of our Founding, for only GOD allows everything to happen as it does, good or bad; but HE wants the best for all of us, if we just Trust HIM and believe then Everything begins to fall in place perfectly. Sadly you are correct, many people Suffer continuously every moment! But again they off the D&D packs for cheap... for the Poor.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> yes you are...
> why dont you say this in topdawg thread? they're over 200
> like i said before,,,
> 
> ...


Exactly! JESUS CHRIST says "if you give alms, or pray, do it in secret. And your FATHER who sees All will reward you publicly."! Peace and Love Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

cannakis said:


> I will say they offer the Diamonds and Dust for like 50 beans for $50 or something.! That sounds like great cheap access to great gear that people Need. Then someone who is willing because of "financial stability" (which should be Freely Available to All those who wish to work for it, like back in the day) buy the Breeders Stash because they know Exactly what they're getting.
> 
> very good point, DIVINE PROVIDENCE was an integral part of our Founding, for only GOD allows everything to happen as it does, good or bad; but HE wants the best for all of us, if we just Trust HIM and believe then Everything begins to fall in place perfectly. Sadly you are correct, many people Suffer continuously every moment! But again they off the D&D packs for cheap... for the Poor.


Got a lot of d&d pack but you will only have cross of their father and mother in open pollen... not actual strain they selling, they didn't make it for the poor.. like you said but for breeding and pheno hunting and finally it's not been poor to not want to pay 250$ for a pack when I spent around the same $ on différent pack each month... peace


----------



## cannakis (Oct 22, 2016)

m4k said:


> Crazy? Ad hominem much?
> 
> I will explain the situation to you without reflecting your vibe.
> 
> I'm referring to the group of individuals who come on to every public thread related to our work and diss us with everything they got. Ultimately, if you are on this boat, eventually you will be creating lies to fuel the hate. The lies I'm referring to include stories like "Gage didn't create Grape Stomper" or "Gage killed Jojorizo and took all his genetics" etc...


Damn th


m4k said:


> Dont call me your brother. Weak.


woe... pretty harsh Brother. We should Love our Enemy, "give your enemy food and drink, and you will heap coals upon his head."


----------



## cannakis (Oct 22, 2016)

m4k said:


> Then just be yourself! Why come and tell me how to live?
> 
> You are everything you choose to be. Not judging you, just wouldn't hire you. Or smoke with you.


Damn... you wouldn't even smoke with him!? JESUS CHRIST was a Friend of Publicans and Sinners, Drunkards and Whores, HE dined with All, Most especially the "Sinners".


madininagyal said:


> Weak lol and you don't judge, seem like it's not me that have a démon


Haha yeah I don't like to throw out Possession like that, I like to Believe Most are or Will be Baptized by FIRE, THE HOLY GHOST! Possession is a Reality that is beyond any Physical Destruction we can experience. People will show you their True Colors won't they!?


greenghost420 said:


> im not ur bro. lol ur words show u have been privileged ur whole life.


hahahaha come on Bro!?!!


----------



## Rastafari InI (Oct 23, 2016)

hmmm well this was a good laugh until the religious crap came out, anyways can we keep this thread gage related please, and preferably positive. 
Peace


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 23, 2016)

why the fuck does seed bank for humanity post on IG Mendrobreath F3 pics and theres none in stock? Kinda misleading.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 23, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> m4k was troll gold last night! i apologize to the creator of this thread! i def got lost in the moment, kinda like how when a city wins a title,then vandalizes the city that night. lol


So that makes it right? That's rule of the mob, which is Democracy. The spirit of a mob is never good. There should be peace and order, not riotous behavior from Citizens.! Especially over a child's Game!


Rastafari InI said:


> hmmm well this was a good laugh until the religious crap came out, anyways can we keep this thread gage related please, and preferably positive.
> Peace


and yet your name is "rastafari"...!??!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 26, 2016)

does gage green have any CBD strains?


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> does gage green have any CBD strains?


Freedom baby....& some freedom baby crosses...I'm thinking.


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 27, 2016)

Anybody have daybreaker pics? Hammerhead?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 27, 2016)

great thread in icmag forum with awesome pics of daybreaker you will just have to ignore all the bitching and whining about the joes og not giving enough rank fuel smelling phenos for people


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 27, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> great thread in icmag forum with awesome pics of daybreaker you will just have to ignore all the bitching and whining about the joes og not giving enough rank fuel smelling phenos for people


Joseph Og has zero "og" in it so I get that. 

It's not a bad father IMO just no OG.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Joseph Og has zero "og" in it so I get that.
> 
> It's not a bad father IMO just no OG.


Jo brings more à sweet taste and up trich production but jo is more dominant so that why not everybody like it but it's à good father


----------



## v.s one (Oct 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Joseph Og has zero "og" in it so I get that.
> 
> It's not a bad father IMO just no OG.


 hey Unk did you ever grow out ad hoc?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> hey Unk did you ever grow out ad hoc?


No I have a full pack. After some less than stellar gage runs it moved to my "probably never touch" pile. 

I have some other beans from better breeders with the same mom. 

Then Everytime I even consider popping them, douches like beemo or m4k pop into my head and I'm like, "naaaaah."


----------



## Beemo (Oct 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> douches like beemo or m4k pop into my head and I'm like, "naaaaah."


LOL. whos the with BOB ZMUDA the child molester as their avatar and screen name... but im the douche??? 
you keep using my name, ill keep banging your FOB asian wifey....

i didnt start the racial crap, but i will call out the bigots/finish it........


----------



## greencropper (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Oct 28, 2016)

are you still talking BOB... you cant even walk right without a walker and still talking shit?
while im playing/running against D-1 track athletes??? no im not dumb enough to play rec league tackle football.... dont have time to get injured.
ask stohoe about his concussions.... looking at his stats... he was a tackling dummy..... look where he's at now.... LOL
even NFL and collegiate wide receivers and quarterbacks practice their game playing FLAG FOOTBALL.... again,,, damm your dumb.... or you know nothing about SPORTS....

well flag football is up... hanging up the cleats....
now for some 5 on 5 b-ball LEAGUE...
yes those are the original LEATHER jordan flu game... my shoe collection is sick, just like my bean collection....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Beemo (Oct 28, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> LOL





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not on the attack ggg train just wondering why bother? You've got no reason to, imo.


you should take your own advice.... 
the trolls without any ggg gear sure do love this thread...


----------



## v.s one (Oct 28, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Anybody have daybreaker pics? Hammerhead?


Here's from one of my day breakers that I thought looked like Chem and Og.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's from one of my day breakers that I thought looked like Chem and Og.View attachment 3817160View attachment 3817161


looks awesome bro, is this your first grow of this strain?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks awesome bro, is this your first grow of this strain?


No I got crosses of it and I'm going to pop some more to do a bx 1


----------



## v.s one (Oct 29, 2016)

Here is CSG Og Chem. I think they look the same kind of.you guys let me know what you think.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, someone recommended I check out GGG not long ago and I am wondering what cultivars they are offering that I should check out? Any and all suggestions, much appreciated. I'm about to read through this entire thread, lol. May take me a bit but would appreciate any input while I am at it. Thanks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

Skywalkerog x mendodawg


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel you on that. When I first came to this forum I tried to compliment her and she was condescending to say the least.


I would like you to link me that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would like you to link me that.


Lol. Try the entire old GGG thread. Back when you used to think you were so cool for having 2, 4 plant harvests under your belt.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah a lot of that thread is gone and I have zero desire to hunt through hundreds of posts for one comment. I believe even before the 1st GGG thread went down. I was a new member I either asked a question or complimented a picture but the responce was as though I was a bother, hence the suggestion of condescension.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you should take your own advice....
> the trolls without any ggg gear sure do love this thread...


Ran bright moments... found two good plants. Found some of the worst plants I ever grew too. Considering the price it was disappointing a bit, I was looking forward to those other potential plants. The 400 dollar packs are just laughable. You can find better in cheaper guaranteed.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2016)

I have had bad plants from all the top seed makers...all of them..


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

Has anyone made here made grokashi teas? If so i have a couple of questions and request for help about something please. 

I started a brew as followed by the packaging... its been in fermentation mode for 72-96 hours min/max and was getting ready to apply today.... had been checking everyday and everything looked good but one of the buckets have developed small gray/blueish mold spores... some white which i assume the white is ok but the grayish/blue i am uncertain about. Smells like alcohol, and or buck.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have had bad plants from all the top seed makers...all of them..


I have only had multiple losers packs (not plants a whole pack) from GGG , I even found some decent plants in barney farms seeds but not a single keeper in 2 packs of GGG daybreaker, so yea I would agree there is much much better options out there even crappy green house seeds have had better plants in packs for me. Not to mention of those 3 breeders GGG is the most expensive by a very large margin. So their prices do not correlate to the quality of their products. Sure there is the possibility of losers with every pack of seeds, but when you are asking top dollar for seeds your genetics better produce winners more than losers or you might have some people that look at you like a greedy person that doesn't really have the greatest beans.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

@v.s one

Lol does a like mean its good to use and thats what it is suppose to be doing? maybe should i just skip the mold spores off the top? Or toss it completely?


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Ran bright moments... found two good plants. Found some of the worst plants I ever grew too. Considering the price it was disappointing a bit, I was looking forward to those other potential plants. The 400 dollar packs are just laughable. You can find better in cheaper guaranteed.


if you paid 400 for bright moments, that is laughable...
i've never paid 400 for a pack.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> if you paid 400 for bright moments, that is laughable...
> i've never paid 400 for a pack.


Reading comprehension isn't your strongest subject is it?


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was a new member I either asked a question or complimented a picture but the responce was as though I was a bother, hence the suggestion of condescension.


did you get your feelings hurt? who gives a shit....


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your strongest subject is it?


ok master organic grower, who didnt know what ROLS meant....


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> @v.s one
> 
> Lol does a like mean its good to use and thats what it is suppose to be doing? maybe should i just skip the mold spores off the top? Or toss it completely?


The reason for the like is its a question to answer I would like to know. Ask yourself is mold good to have around. I make my own teas with aeration. Everything is always moving not just sitting there.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> The reason for the like is its a question to answer I would like to know. Ask yourself is mold good to have around. I make my own teas with aeration. Everything is always moving not just sitting there.


tru fuck it I'm tossing it..... if it were just the white mold that looks kinda cool .... id keep it but the blue/gray i just can't chance it.... i think the plant would be ok fi sure but idk about consuming a plant fed with such a thing... when in doubt throw it out is the rule i suppose.

i have never made a tea without aeration.... until now... bc thats the way grokashi tea is said to be made.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Has anyone made here made grokashi teas? If so i have a couple of questions and request for help about something please.
> I started a brew as followed by the packaging... its been in fermentation mode for 72-96 hours min/max and was getting ready to apply today.... had been checking everyday and everything looked good but one of the buckets have developed small gray/blueish mold spores... some white which i assume the white is ok but the grayish/blue i am uncertain about. Smells like alcohol, and or buck.


dont really mess with grokashi until flower time. read some where it can stunt seedling/clone growth. so not going to take the chance.
dont make grokashi tea neither. a good fungal and some bacteria tea is all you need.
use sometimes during flowering. but i do let my soil get semi dry. like to give my plant roots plenty of air.. so using grokashi is kinda pointless...
 
but i do like to use it for rols. where the grokashi can really thrive. they love humid environments.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 3, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Has anyone made here made grokashi teas? If so i have a couple of questions and request for help about something please.
> 
> I started a brew as followed by the packaging... its been in fermentation mode for 72-96 hours min/max and was getting ready to apply today.... had been checking everyday and everything looked good but one of the buckets have developed small gray/blueish mold spores... some white which i assume the white is ok but the grayish/blue i am uncertain about. Smells like alcohol, and or buck.


Not sure why you'd post this question here in this thread? May want to try asking in Organics under one of the AACT threads or ROLS thread, etc. Just my 2¢


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> if you paid 400 for bright moments, that is laughable...
> i've never paid 400 for a pack.


I paid 120 or something. It was a disappointment overall. The two good plants weren't really keepers, they had issues with structure and other problems. The potential exists in that line no doubt. For the price it's not worth it though. You would need 2 or 3 packs to find a keeper so fuck that. You'll find waaaaaaay superior plants in the packs of Sugar Punch or Sweet Skunk from MikeJ and a lot more of them for the same cost in seeds...


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont really mess with grokashi until flower time. read some where it can stunt seedling/clone growth. so not going to take the chance.
> dont make grokashi tea neither. a good fungal and some bacteria tea is all you need.
> use sometimes during flowering. but i do let my soil get semi dry. like to give my plant roots plenty of air.. so using grokashi is kinda pointless...
> View attachment 3821842 View attachment 3821843
> ...


Hey thanks... i saw these pics previously before just can't remember which thread. Looking good fi sure. Yes thats why I'm using it currently for ROLS. Thanks for the inside tip.. i did top dress a few with it already in VEG but only certain genetics... if growth was stunted then i sure didn't notice I'm having enough trouble keeping them down actually.. just topped and will possible again to shorten even more in another week or two.

Already tossed it..... hella smelled like some beer/buck Most likely won't be making another tea with kashi .... as you said good fungal or bacteria tea is all. 

We have the same pots... but now I'm rocking mini custom beds.... in flower i will be putting air stones in my res so the roots will get plenty of aeration i hope without letting my soil dry out.. i like to keep it moist i feel my plants get the on demand water they need that way and better chances of reaching full potential but thats just how i feel.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont really mess with grokashi until flower time. read some where it can stunt seedling/clone growth. so not going to take the chance.
> dont make grokashi tea neither. a good fungal and some bacteria tea is all you need.
> use sometimes during flowering. but i do let my soil get semi dry. like to give my plant roots plenty of air.. so using grokashi is kinda pointless...
> View attachment 3821842 View attachment 3821843
> ...


 you getting all that nice mycelium growth with out covering it up? just plenty of mulch ye?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Not sure why you'd post this question here in this thread? May want to try asking in Organics under one of the AACT threads or ROLS thread, etc. Just my 2¢


LOL sorry bout that... i wasn't thinking oh yes this is the correct thread to post and ask this particular question. I was looking for a quick answer and this thread was active at the moment.. as well when i typed in grokashi .. this thread came up, some pages back around and between 70-80 maybe. It was a topic of conversation about using grokashi.. so i thought it would be ok or that someone would have some experience.

By no means was attempting to disturb you or hi jack anyones thread etc..


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Nov 3, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Not sure why you'd post this question here in this thread? May want to try asking in Organics under one of the AACT threads or ROLS thread, etc. Just my 2¢


if it means that much to you i will delete the questions and comments.. considering i just went ahead and dumped it.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 3, 2016)

@coughphee.connoiseur I didn't start this threat about GGG, I just now started following it. No need for sorrys brother. Just offering that as you may get better results on your inquiry in one of the threads more in line with organics, etc.

Funny that you'd say that about typing grokashi and getting this thread. It has been people on the Grokashi/PFA FB page that have been recommending GGG genetics, why I came here to read up more on them. But hey, looks like you got some replies on your question already


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I paid 120 or something. It was a disappointment overall. The two good plants weren't really keepers, they had issues with structure and other problems. The potential exists in that line no doubt. For the price it's not worth it though. You would need 2 or 3 packs to find a keeper so fuck that.


sorry for your problems...
but im 3 for 3 just running half packs and finding atleast 1 keeper...
about to run gg#4 x gb.... 


OGEvilgenius said:


> You'll find waaaaaaay superior plants in the packs of Sugar Punch or Sweet Skunk from MikeJ and a lot more of them for the same cost in seeds...


LMAO,,, i pass with a passion... 


its so tiring always talking about price... you either have it or you dont....


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> you getting all that nice mycelium growth with out covering it up? just plenty of mulch ye?


no mulch.. 
dont let it dry too much. just moist enough for the fungal growth.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sorry for your problems...
> but im 3 for 3 just running half packs and finding atleast 1 keeper...
> about to run gg#4 x gb....
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on them gg4 x GB . ..

From seed,clone run is looking spot on.


----------



## fieldhand (Nov 3, 2016)

Bee-less the racist started growing about a year ago so all you yutes taking his advice beware. And he's onto ggg cuz it's cool no other reason. As someone who has been buying and growing ggg for 5+ years I can't stand that wannabe racist. Oh and the most successful and rich people care about every dime they don't throw around money or over pay just cuz you either got it or you don't. That is unless it's a daddy's money situation. I love ggg but stay away from this thread and bee-less. It's worthless listening to the crap on this thread. Enjoy and out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> did you get your feelings hurt? who gives a shit....
> View attachment 3821830


No, I didn't. You should look words up before you make assumptions. 

condescend |ˌkändəˈsend|
verb [ intrans. ]
show feelings of superiority; patronize : take care not to condescend to your reader.
• do something in a haughty way, as though it is below one's dignity or level of importance


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, I didn't. You should look words up before you make assumptions.
> condescend |ˌkändəˈsend|
> verb [ intrans. ]
> show feelings of superiority; patronize : take care not to condescend to your reader.
> • do something in a haughty way, as though it is below one's dignity or level of importance


ok webster.... it proves my assumptions.... your feelings got hurt... boo-hoo... 
she did the same thing with me... i can care less... i'll still respect her grows.... not goin to keep calling her out... 
again... who cares????


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> ok webster.... it proves my assumptions.... your feelings got hurt... boo-hoo...
> she did the same thing with me... i can care less... i'll still respect her grows.... not goin to keep calling her out...
> again... who cares????


As mention previously, your reading comprehension needs a lot of improvement. I'm not 12 yrs old so my feeling are far from being hurt by any person on an online forum. But I do like how you try... Just like old mad hammie, lol. Cheers buddy and I hope you have a great day


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As mention previously, your reading comprehension needs a lot of improvement. I'm not 12 yrs old so my feeling are far from being hurt by any person on an online forum.


good one... that made soo much sense...
sorry if she didnt reply to your thankful comment.... LMAO.... 
I am having a GREAT DAY....


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok we all agree she can fuck herself with a 40 bottle. Let's move along now people. Lol just seeing if I can be a mod for the day. This shits funny as hell keep it going.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Ok we all agree she can fuck herself with a 40 bottle. Let's move along now people. Lol just seeing if I can be a mod for the day. This shits funny as hell keep it going.


people and their feelings... smh... this is a effin forum... what feelings???


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> people and their feelings... smh... this is a effin forum... what feelings???


Right.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Right.


you didnt like my comment... F-U


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> *good one... that made soo much sense..*.
> sorry if she didnt reply to your thankful comment.... LMAO....
> I am having a GREAT DAY....


Of course it didn't make sense to you, that's my stinking point genius.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 3, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Of course it didn't make sense to you, that's my stinking point genius.


go away little child.... 
im not the one mad at pie, cuz she didnt reply to my comment. and i threw a pissy fit over it....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> go away little child....
> im not the one mad at pie, cuz she didnt reply to my comment. and i threw a pissy fit over it....


You tagged me man. Beside you're the only one mad buddy, I stay on chill.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

This is dedicated to everyone old gage and new.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 3, 2016)

Heh, you can't go five pages without this thread being just a complete worthless shit show.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This is dedicated to everyone old gage and new.


fucking hell as if that song not stuck in my head enough from my kids singing it. Thanks VS


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 3, 2016)

Starting to feel like the ''OLD'' GG info thread.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Seems like everytime I come over here someone is bickering about prices et al. Reason I took it off the follow list before. Here goes again


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO,,, i pass with a passion...


Your loss.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's a question, has anyone bought one of these expensive packs and grown it out? Surely some have tested them, but anyone buy them and grow them?

If so let us know how it goes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> has anyone bought one of these expensive packs and grown it out? Surely some have tested them....


You would think so, but nope. Their most expensive seeds (breeders stash) are untested.

But they will heal the world and take your mind, body, and soul to a new dimension of love, most certainly.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Breeders stash is tested/grown to show....got them all in my garden.

Next!,,


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breeders stash is tested/grown to show....got them all in my garden.
> 
> Next!,,


So they're sending out tester packs first now of the breeders stash strains before releasing them for sale?


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So they're sending out tester packs first now of the breeders stash strains before releasing them for sale?


They always did of everything,but with the multiple excuses from "testers"..it's not always perfect . ..not everyone post on forums..or ig...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> They always did of everything,but with the multiple excuses from "testers"..it's not always perfect . ..not everyone post on forums..or ig...


Huh. Could have sworn I read somewhere that the breeders stash strains were untested?

That's so shitty when people accept testers and don't run/document them. What's the point? That's the only reason I have never signed up for testers from anyone. I have too much on the go to commit to that.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. Could have sworn I read somewhere that the breeders stash strains were untested?
> 
> That's so shitty when people accept testers and don't run/document them. What's the point? That's the only reason I have never signed up for testers from anyone. I have too much on the go to commit to that.


That's just people talking out they ass....

It's testers offline that give they reports directly to ggg..

Me..I'm the grow and show....as the seeds are being sold..

It works out ok,as long as people act right.

Testing/growing out seeds for a breeder/seed maker . ..is definitely not for everyone . 
It's just hard to find people not trying to start a business off of your back...


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breeders stash is tested/grown to show....got them all in my garden.
> 
> Next!,,


with the amount of seeds you run do you ever clone your plants?


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Of course . .that's the only way to find a keeper..got to run everything a few times..

Usually take the tops,clone them..as the original plant is still in veg..
Get the original plants in flowering...by the time they are done,the clone is ready to go in..
I just take what went good on the first run,and apply that to the clone run..and try to avoid the bad.

It seems like a lot of plants,but it's not....just a bunch of different genetics ; )


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Of course . .that's the only way to find a keeper..got to run everything a few times..
> 
> Usually take the tops,clone them..as the original plant is still in veg..
> Get the original plants in flowering...by the time they are done,the clone is ready to go in..
> ...


Oh, well how can you ever tell a winner then, to me the best way to determine the best is run the whole pack at once and separate winners from losers, sometimes it can be very close and to me that's why watching them grow side by side is the best way to determine which to keep.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Oh, well how can you ever tell a winner then, to me the best way to determine the best is run the whole pack at once and separate winners from losers, sometimes it can be very close and to me that's why watching them grow side by side is the best way to determine which to keep.


Like this....
 
Dessert breath . .13 seeds of #2...got 8 females from that pack,6 in this picture . .all next to one another,the other 2 are in line...

Got another set of dessert breath #1 same as above.10 females from that lot..gave some away,some in flower..and the other 6 is right next to the first set..

Just put all clones from them in cups..


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Like this....
> View attachment 3822575
> Dessert breath . .13 seeds of #2...got 8 females from that pack,6 in this picture . .all next to one another,the other 2 are in line...
> 
> ...


Ok so you must run crazy numbers then. I can't unfortunately cause I stay by the laws in my state.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so you must run crazy numbers then. I can't unfortunately cause I stay by the laws in my state.




We talking keeper , not numbers . ..


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> We talking keeper , not numbers . ..


So out of those 23 seeds you popped every single one was a keeper?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> So out of those 23 seeds you popped every single one was a keeper?


Those are the packs of seeds I want !! Haha


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Those are the packs of seeds I want !! Haha


lol damn right i'm like wtf am I growing


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> So out of those 23 seeds you popped every single one was a keeper?


This is the process i take to find my keeper..pop the seeds,take clones,flower plants,harvest plants,put clones of plants in flower,cure the buds after they dry,smoke the buds,move them buds...get feedback,harvest clone run..ect

Oh,no them are not keepers YET...but I go into everything I think a smile .


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is the process i take to find my keeper..pop the seeds,take clones,flower plants,harvest plants,put clones of plants in flower,cure the buds after they dry,smoke the buds,move them buds...get feedback,harvest clone run..ect
> 
> Oh,no them are not keepers YET...but I go into everything I think a smile .


Exactly how I do it .


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is the process i take to find my keeper..pop the seeds,take clones,flower plants,harvest plants,put clones of plants in flower,cure the buds after they dry,smoke the buds,move them buds...get feedback,harvest clone run..ect
> 
> Oh,no them are not keepers YET...but I go into everything I think a smile .


Same way I do it....just don't know how you could run so many different strains at once without having hundreds of plants.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Same way I do it....just don't know how you could run so many different strains at once without having hundreds of plants.


That's why he is GENUITY


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

Criss angel of pheno hunting . ..


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 4, 2016)

I run a pack or two, stress them to find the strongest few then run those keeping clones. the one I like the best stays and it always seems to be the lanky bitch I keep around, total opposite of how I like human females lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2016)

haulinbass said:


> I run a pack or two, stress them to find the strongest few then run those keeping clones. the one I like the best stays and it always seems to be the lanky bitch I keep around, total opposite of how I like human females lol


You don't like women with long legs?

They wrap around the head so easy..


----------



## Odin* (Nov 5, 2016)

Tits n' ass, tits and ass... 


My wife is smokin' hot. Fuck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This is dedicated to everyone old gage and new.


Let it Goooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

How can you be sure if a plant is a keeper without growing em out to their full potential? Every plant is unique.
#5 skywalkerog x mendodawg


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Let it Goooooooooooooooo!


Just like this tread.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2016)

time for the new NEWWWWW gage green thread.i def wish there were more grows of the newer shit out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2016)

just saw some listed for 350+....just saying,not trying to start nuttin.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 8, 2016)

What is the hype over these seeds being priced so high for a 10 pack? I've gotten a few people recommending them to me but have yet to drop money.


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2016)

GG#4 x gb...is some damn fine smoke,warm body waves (on pheno #1)
I'm a let the rest cure for a bit..


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> GG#4 x gb...is some damn fine smoke,warm body waves (on pheno #1)
> I'm a let the rest cure for a bit..


nice, seems like as long as GG4 get's hit by something decent the strain is a winner, every time.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 8, 2016)

new toy
putting this in-between 1k mh blue.


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> new toy
> putting this in-between 1k mh blue.
> View attachment 3826296


Nice...


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2016)

Colorado bubba x mendodawg is a badass plant...super terpene plants.
Pics soon..


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

My last run of of gage flowering my moms.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> My last run of of gage flowering my moms.View attachment 3830269


What strains ?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What strains ?


All .


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> All .


Ok I'll just guess . Time to move on to new things .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone know where you can pick up the strain All?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Anyone know where you can pick up the strain All?


Ask v.s. One .he has everything


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Anyone know where you can pick up the strain All?





Stonironi said:


> Ask v.s. One .he has everything


Sorry I apologize . I forget there is 3/4 bullshit and 1/4 of information on this tread.So people don't read through the whole tread. Day breaker , animism , diamonds and dust, and amethyst. Gage has fire I like em but I'm moving on to breeders who keep their gear stocked. It's hard to report if strains don't exist.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sorry I apologize . I forget there is 3/4 bullshit and 1/4 of information on this tread.So people don't read through the whole tread. Day breaker , animism , diamonds and dust, and amethyst. Gage has fire I like em but I'm moving on to breeders who keep their gear stocked. It's hard to report if strains don't exist.


No worries, I understand it gets annoying repeating yourself over and over. I got some daybreakers as freebies . How did you feel about it ? Thanks


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> No worries, I understand it gets annoying repeating yourself over and over. I got some daybreakers as freebies . How did you feel about it ? Thanks


I grew two packs of that strain, it's a sweet diesel strain, no OG in it, and I didn't find any real stank chem pheno's all were sweet diesel or sweet chem flavors. Good luck.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew two packs of that strain, it's a sweet diesel strain, no OG in it, and I didn't find any real stank chem pheno's all were sweet diesel or sweet chem flavors. Good luck.


Not for me . They will collect dust on the shelf


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> No worries, I understand it gets annoying repeating yourself over and over. I got some daybreakers as freebies . How did you feel about it ? Thanks


Opposite of him . I found something so stank my buddy's wife made him keep it in his broken down truck outside. Yield is great not flimsy at all .


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Not for me . They will collect dust on the shelf


No doubt, good luck, just letting you know what I found , @v.s one found a different pheno so it might be out there and I had bad luck but it left such a sour taste in my mouth I never ran another GGG seed again and swore them off as a source of seeds.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> No doubt, good luck, just letting you know what I found , @v.s one found a different pheno so it might be out there and I had bad luck but it left such a sour taste in my mouth I never ran another GGG seed again and swore them off as a source of seeds.


Damn that's not good at all. The only beans of there's I have are the daybreakers and breathwork #2


----------



## Beemo (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Damn that's not good at all. The only beans of there's I have are the daybreakers and breathwork #2


ignore yoda... gives out terrible info...
if you liked his review on gg#4,,,, then you will like his review on daybreaker


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> ignore yoda... gives out terrible info...
> if you liked his review on gg#4,,,, then you will like his review on daybreaker


lol means so much coming from a dumb ass like you. Do you even smoke weed or do you just come here to troll.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 21, 2016)

foo fighter
rock hard nuggets that pack a face melting punch.

exotic tropical fruits and grapes are present upon inhale, rose petal on the finish.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

so i traded with this dude 2 years ago and dude disaooeared shortly after i sent. thought i got got. 2 weeks ago he hits me up talking about completing his end lol then i get these today,sweet! bout to germ these n see if they crack...


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 10, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> foo fighter
> rock hard nuggets that pack a face melting punch.
> 
> exotic tropical fruits and grapes are present upon inhale, rose petal on the finish.
> ...


Did you have a pheno leaning on the aloha grapestomper? I hope I got one pheno like that and how was yields?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 10, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> so i traded with this dude 2 years ago and dude disaooeared shortly after i sent. thought i got got. 2 weeks ago he hits me up talking about completing his end lol then i get these today,sweet! bout to germ these n see if they crack...View attachment 3850445


Gîve them à good scuff , I think all ggg seed need to get scuff after à couple of years germ rate will be normal instead of low, they have a good résistance over the years they just need à little help


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

gonna give em a qwik go with h2o2 for 24 hours, if need be ill dry em n scuff.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Did you have a pheno leaning on the aloha grapestomper? I hope I got one pheno like that and how was yields?


that was the only female i had. 
i would say medium yield.
i also think it was a forum cookie leaning pheno. def a great smoke, stupendous high, enlightening really-totally lit. 

can't wait to grow it again.


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> new toy
> putting this in-between 1k mh blue.
> View attachment 3826296


Lol that's the one i have.. works well only complaint is it isn't perfectly sealed so if you are just exhausting through it it does require cleaning


Odin* said:


> Tits n' ass, tits and ass...
> 
> 
> My wife is smokin' hot. Fuck


Proooove ittt!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> gonna give em a qwik go with h2o2 for 24 hours, if need be ill dry em n scuff.


H2o2?? with your seed?? you lost me there why are you doing that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 11, 2016)

clean any pathogens that might be there on the shells. half h2o2 half h2o. after a bit the h2o2 turns to water. i do this every time and i havent had much of anything damp off. i was reading on the la haze and the description says to scuff so ill give em a lil scruffn


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 11, 2016)

that LA haze sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> please do try again....
> you disappeared on me.... is it because i know where you live?


LOL! Never saw this. If you know where I live then by all means come on over.

Careful though. I played actual football not 2 hand touch. 

Besides, on your ramen noodle budget I doubt you could get a plane ticket outta whatever ghetto you live in.

I see I'm in your sig too (obviously fakely). Someone's mad.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! Never saw this. If you know where I live then by all means come on over.


LMAO... i dont beat up handicaps with walkers.... but i know a couple of handicaps that like to fight... ill send em your way...


Bob Zmuda said:


> I played actual football not 2 hand touch.


LOL pee wee football doesnt count.. I took my high school football team to the PLAYOFFS....


Bob Zmuda said:


> I see I'm in your sig too (obviously fakely). Someone's mad.


BRAH-HA-HA... laughed out of my chair... you MAD?
Im just copying your style,, what happend you talked shit on your signature too?


Bob Zmuda said:


> on your ramen noodle budget I doubt you could get a plane ticket outta whatever ghetto you live in.


damm on such a budget... i bought this 80inch curved tv.... damm...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO... i dont beat up handicaps with walkers.... but i know a couple of handicaps that like to fight... ill send em your way...
> 
> LOL pee wee football doesnt count.. I took my high school football team to the PLAYOFFS....
> 
> ...






@Beemo vs @Bob Zmuda 


ROUND 1 FIGHT!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

STMD
pheno 1 on top has a mint smell, the lower one has a strong orange smell


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> STMD
> pheno 1 on top has a mint smell, the lower one has a strong orange smell
> 
> View attachment 3853257
> ...


awesome!!!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO... i dont beat up handicaps with walkers.... but i know a couple of handicaps that like to fight... ill send em your way...
> 
> LOL pee wee football doesnt count.. I took my high school football team to the PLAYOFFS....
> 
> ...


Ramen noodles for the month for me.everybody got there gifts now I got mine.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Ramen noodles for the month for me.everybody got there gifts now I got mine.View attachment 3853642


what is it man?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what is it man?


Jordan elevens.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what is it man?


Space Jam 11's


----------



## greencropper (Dec 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Jordan elevens.


heres what i got!...not quite the same but too hot to wear anything else ha


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> heres what i got!...not quite the same but too hot to wear anything else ha
> View attachment 3853708


Must be nice it's going to be -8 Saturday.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Must be nice it's going to be -8 Saturday.


wow thats getting damn cold! our seasons are almost exact opposite times, had a few scorchers in the last 2 wks but nice today at 26c/78f now


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 14, 2016)

anyone grown Starlet kush? interested in picking up a pack


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Must be nice it's going to be -8 Saturday.


Lucky you where I am we are around -10 in the day when night come we are around -15°c and it just the start of winter... lol


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lucky you where I am we are around -10 in the day when night come we are around -15°c and it just the start of winter... lol


Now that's cold -10 in the day. It used to be like that here but not no more.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I took my high school football team to the PLAYOFFS....
> 
> /QUOTE]


Nice! I bet you had a TON of boyfriends. 

Ya dumb monkey.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LMAO... i dont beat up handicaps with walkers.... but i know a couple of handicaps that like to fight... ill send em your way...
> 
> LOL pee wee football doesnt count.. I took my high school football team to the PLAYOFFS....
> 
> ...


----------



## Beemo (Dec 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ya dumb monkey.


yup proves my point. i bet you wouldnt dare to say that in public!!!


----------



## Beemo (Dec 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! I bet you had a TON of boyfriends.


you mean i banged alot of white girls... yes...
dont make me come over there and bang your asian wife too. crippled peeps cant fuck.. too busy looking at little boyz


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

kermit2692 said:


> Proooove ittt!


Gonna have to take my word on this (not posting fap material). Bangin'. Best I'll leave you with is a descrip. 5', 100lbs, 32DD, from Central America (Latina). Her cousin represented her country as Ms. "enter Central American country here". My wife is way hotter than her cousin. Wouldn't have touched her cousin with your dick. Seriously.

More importantly, she isn't a lazy American bitch (not that all are, but generally speaking, the hotties here feel "entitled"). She can cook like crazy, great mom, keeps house, and knows she needs to do her man right. Wouldn't trade her for all of the top 10 Instagram hoes. Seriously.

and back to the herb...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you mean i banged alot of white girls... yes...
> dont make me come over there and bang your asian wife too. crippled peeps cant fuck.. too busy looking at little boyz


Anytime boy. 

I'll give you the address. 

What a dumb fucking monkey you are!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You would think so, but nope. Their most expensive seeds (breeders stash) are untested.
> 
> But they will heal the world and take your mind, body, and soul to a new dimension of love, most certainly.


The best part is watching ALLLLLL those untested 300 dollar packs sit on the shelf.

No grows, no tests, and sure as fuck nobody buying them! Lmao. Notice how this thread has no grows in it. lol.

Then you got beemo and his prolapsed asshole and Flaming Pie (enough said)

GREAT THREAD!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 15, 2016)

Beemo just received my actual address in PM.

over 5 times now he's said he's coming to my house. Well, here's his chance.

Have a feeling I won't be seeing him. Lol!

You can only talk tough for so long monkey man.


----------



## Aruanda (Dec 15, 2016)

Does anyone here actually grow Gage Green gear or is this the shoot the shit and talk shit thread?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

@Beemo @Bob Zmuda why don't you guys do a grow off to see who is the ultimate bad ass. Instead of letting violence get in the way. Show them skills. I know you guys have over 300 breeder packs. Which is 600 total let us judge. What say you?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Does anyone here actually grow Gage Green gear or is this the shoot the shit and talk shit thread?


Both


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 15, 2016)

Euphoric- only female I got. crazy resin rails, didnt get enough light but it will still turn out fine.


----------



## Aruanda (Dec 15, 2016)

Lol


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

What if bob and Beemo met up to fight and the next week they were like this.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2016)

@Beemo vs @Bob Zmuda ROUND 2 .......FIGHT!!!


----------



## trippnface (Dec 15, 2016)

what in the fuck


----------



## trippnface (Dec 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> @Beemo vs @Bob Zmuda ROUND 2 .......FIGHT!!!



you go to the cup?

my buddy and I met up with his friend from icmag but i coulda sworn he told me his name was yodagrows haha


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 15, 2016)

trippnface said:


> you go to the cup?
> 
> my buddy and I met up with his friend from icmag but i coulda sworn he told me his name was yodagrows haha


not this year thats cool how was it?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3853999 @Beemo @Bob Zmuda why don't you guys do a grow off to see who is the ultimate bad ass. Instead of letting violence get in the way. Show them skills. I know you guys have over 300 breeder packs. Which is 600 total let us judge. What say you?


Bet my money on bob lol dude posted way more and his grow always look good


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Bet my money on bob lol dude posted way more and his grow always look good


I'm the promotor so I can't comment. Live from RIU pay perview rumble in the jungle 1!!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What if bob and Beemo met up to fight and the next week they were like this.View attachment 3854009


if Trump can win...anything is possible!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> if Trump can win...anything is possible!


Right.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What if bob and Beemo met up to fight and the next week they were like this.View attachment 3854009


I'm dead.....lol


----------



## trippnface (Dec 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> not this year thats cool how was it?


weird!

it was pretty sweet; really crowded and kinda rainy; but cool experience for sure


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What if bob and Beemo met up to fight and the next week they were like this.View attachment 3854009



That's funny. I was reading this over and about to post the same shit, only something about them being bestest drinking and shopping buddies, or some shit like that.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> ... is this the shoot the shit and talk shit thread?





v.s one said:


> View attachment 3853999


"Enthralled by the conversation, @v.s one missed the popcorn bag, and put his hand in the shit bag..."


"Shoot shit", "Talk shit", and now we can add "Eat shit" to the list. Who's going to add "Fuck shit"? (i.e.; pics of someone givin' their girl anal). Wtf!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That's funny. I was reading this over and about to post the same shit, only something about them being bestest drinking and shopping buddies, or some shit like that.


Pussys!!!! I think there scared of each other. ?????????????????


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2016)

gage, the thread that should be bout inner peace but bring out that carnal rage...


----------



## Beemo (Dec 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Beemo just received my actual address in PM.
> .


LOL.... dont make me screen shot my pm box.... scared ass mofo.... you aint send me SHIT....
dont worry ill get it from N,g,r... from my good buddy that you and stohoe always talked shit about.... but you guys continue to order from him? go figure....


v.s one said:


> What if bob and Beemo met up to fight and the next week they were like this.View attachment 3854009


get the fuck out of here wit that shit.... 
that WILL NEVER happen... same with STOHOE


Odin* said:


> That's funny. I was reading this over and about to post the same shit, only something about them being bestest drinking and shopping buddies, or some shit like that.


^^^^^^


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL.... dont make me screen shot my pm box.... scared ass mofo.... you aint send me SHIT....
> dont worry ill get it from N,g,r... from my good buddy that you and stohoe always talked shit about.... but you guys continue to order from him? go figure....
> 
> get the fuck out of here wit that shit....
> ...


so no grow off?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2016)

Great thread. It's really informative. I've learned a lot


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 19, 2016)

Let get back on track , there à christmas deal on attitude and gage green got -15%

Ps: it's only on a couple of strain and it's-20%


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Let get back on track , there à christmas deal on attitude and gage green got -15%
> 
> Ps: it's only on a couple of strain and it's-20%


Is it still cash or bit coin only though? I was looking at Herbies because they're the only ones I've found sequoia strawberry from sin city but it's cash only.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 19, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is it still cash or bit coin only though? I was looking at Herbies because they're the only ones I've found sequoia strawberry from sin city but it's cash only.


You still have choice I think they got the same deal and they are thé same cie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2016)

The choice is sold out of the strawberry too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The choice is sold out of the strawberry too.


Go with midweeksong bro who knows when they will remake if they will remake grab while you can. They are legit as can be from them got my Tangerine Power from there got two going now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL! This thread never disappoints.

@Beemo and I DID in fact meet up.

We had a dance off, baked cookies and then glued macaroni and seashells on burlap and covered it in glitter!

Our special night ended with backrubs and white wine spritzers.

He truly is my new bestie!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! This thread never disappoints.
> 
> @Beemo and I DID in fact meet up.
> 
> ...






BFFFFFFFFF FOREVER!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

v.s one said:


> so no grow off?


I tried that in the old Gage thread. Posted hundreds of pics on this site. Most are still posted. Beemo showed his stuff a few times.

Mids.

But for real, @Beemo i'm still waiting for you to show. Haven't seen any fruity lookin white boys around. You've repeatedly claimed you're gonna show up and never have.

I'm starting to think you may be lying!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I tried that in the old Gage thread. Posted hundreds of pics on this site. Most are still posted. Beemo showed his stuff a few times.
> Mids.
> But for real, @Beemo i'm still waiting for you to show. Haven't seen any fruity lookin white boys around. You've repeatedly claimed you're gonna show up and never have.
> I'm starting to think you may be lying!


what a fuckin clown... still thinks im fucking white..... black and PROUD
scared ass bitch... just like you sending me your addy... lying azz mofo...
you claim you have a bunch a packs and grew and bunch of shit,,,, but ONLY seen few breeder packs... compared to your hundreds of breeders pack u supposedly grown....
anybody can show stolen pictures of buds and say its this or that... YOUR fucking LAME ASS FUCK....
go rape a child since you dont fuck your asian wife anymore....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> BFFFFFFFFF FOREVER!


go figure out how to clone MR. OMRI officer/ I AM A MASTER ORGANIC GROWER....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

Beemo said:


> what a fuckin clown... still thinks im fucking white..... black and PROUD
> scared ass bitch... just like you sending me your addy... lying azz mofo...
> you claim you have a bunch a packs and grew and bunch of shit,,,, but ONLY seen few breeder packs... compared to your hundreds of breeders pack u supposedly grown....
> anybody can show stolen pictures of buds and say its this or that... YOUR fucking LAME ASS FUCK....
> go rape a child since you dont fuck your asian wife anymore....


WHOA! Someone is MAD

Yeah. I stole those pics that spelled "fuck beemo".

If you really are black you sure are a sad representation for your race. SMH.

So.....Thought you were gonna show up? 

I'll do a contest if Bitchmo agrees the loser leaves the site. I'm in if he is.

Your move monkey.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2017)

Good to see the gage tread going. Animism.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll do a contest if Bitchmo agrees the loser leaves the site. I'm in if he is.
> Your move monkey.


bitch pleaze... i;ve seen your so called best pictures... laughable... get that hydro crap outta here...
better start stealing pictures!!!
you wouldnt leave if you lost...


Bob Zmuda said:


> Your move monkey.


dont let me get dikembe mutombo on you like he did with your cousin...
http://www.espn.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/2497/fan-learns-monkey-is-not-an-ok-thing-to-call-dikembe-mutombo-is-sorry

TRUST ME, I would have pleasure beating up a cr*ck*r for calling me a monkey... BUT
I DONT BEAT UP PEOPLE WITH WALKERS/HANDICAP... MR. INTERNET TOUGH GUY


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

Beemo said:


> b
> dont let me get dikembe mutombo on you like he did with your cousin...
> http://www.espn.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/2497/fan-learns-monkey-is-not-an-ok-thing-to-call-dikembe-mutombo-is-sorry
> 
> ...


I wouldn't lose and you KNOW it. Scared fo sho.

And the "monkey" thing is referring to your intelligence. I don't believe you're even black.

as far as the internet tough guy thing: YOU are the one who has repeatedly threatened me but still hasn't shown up. I know you have the IQ of a used condom but please try to follow along.

Sigh. In the meantime I'll be on the lookout for Beemo.

I'll let you guys know if I see this guy. 
 

You seriously make this too easy


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wouldn't lose and you KNOW it. Scared fo sho.


LMAO... NO I DONT KNOW IT... 
lets ask people who would win... guy in a walker? or guy without a walker..... LOL


Bob Zmuda said:


> And the "monkey" thing is referring to your intelligence. I don't believe you're even black.
> as far as the internet tough guy thing: YOU are the one who has repeatedly threatened me but still hasn't shown up. I know you have the IQ of a used condom but please try to follow along.


GOOD ONE.... we all know your racist... clown... quit trying to change subject......
when i post your addy... will you shut da fuck up then???? 
damm like a little fucking gurl... non stop... remember im replying to you. MR child molester...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wouldn't lose and you KNOW it. Scared fo sho.





Beemo said:


> bitch pleaze..


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>


only you would have this on your back, just like steve-o


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3876376
> You seriously make this too easy


yes,, your dumb ass makes this TOO easy... just like your i sent beemo my address quote... LMAO to da ground........BACKFIRED...LOL why didnt you reply that?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>


LOL!

Or this...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> Or this...
> View attachment 3876377 View attachment 3876378 View attachment 3876379
> View attachment 3876380


ohhhh,, you wish you could stand up straight without a walker.... LMAO....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2017)

Beemo said:


> ohhhh,, you wish you could stand up straight without a walker.... LMAO....


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 16, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3876338 Good to see the gage tread going. Animism.


Have you tried foo fighters??


----------



## v.s one (Jan 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Have you tried foo fighters??


i haven't. I was looking at gawd dawg. I think genuity grew it but I haven't seen him around here.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 16, 2017)

v.s one said:


> i haven't. I was looking at gawd dawg. I think genuity grew it but I haven't seen him around here.


I almost got gawd dawg on a auction but i missed I ended up with foo fighters and wanted to know if there are good


----------



## v.s one (Jan 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I almost got gawd dawg on a auction but i missed I ended up with foo fighters and wanted to know if there are good


I think I seen terrapin had grew it. You might want to hit him up.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 1, 2017)

foo fighters is a cookies cross if I recall... youll be just fine bro. Every cookies cross ive seen is killer


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> i haven't. I was looking at gawd dawg. I think genuity grew it but I haven't seen him around here.


Just put some gawd dawg down....lol

I did not finished the food fighters..

Slab of Grapestomper X Grapestomper 
 
30 days in...hey kool-aid


----------



## v.s one (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Just put some gawd dawg down....lol
> 
> I did not finished the food fighters..
> 
> ...


Looks A1 bro as always.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2017)

in b4 the cali_outdoor and m4k beef pops up in here.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> in b4 the cali_outdoor and m4k beef pops up in here.


That shit cray.......that meme with m4k...had me dead over here...cray...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2017)

m4k on some the earth is flat kinda shit. LOL @m4k


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2017)

i got some gage nugs my mom grew. banana and great grape. gonna let the sun hit my window to take some shots. this banana uff was about to get thrown away due to being so fucking floooy and a lil finicky. looks like she might be fire.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> in b4 the cali_outdoor and m4k beef pops up in here.





genuity said:


> That shit cray.......that meme with m4k...had me dead over here...cray...





greenghost420 said:


> m4k on some the earth is flat kinda shit. LOL @m4k


You guys should see the latest where @m4k said he has no respect for anyone who joins the military, and anyone who is or has been in the military is a complete moron. Neither my self or my family are in the military, but i have a great deal of respect for those who preserve our freedom. you can see the screen shot on @gromer1's instagram, amongst others. I'm sure it will be everywhere soon. I will never spend another penny on anything these fucking asshole's are associated with.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> You guys should see the latest where @m4k said he has no respect for anyone who joins the military, and anyone who is or has been in the military is a complete moron. Neither my self or my family are in the military, but i have a great deal of respect for those who preserve our freedom. you can see the screen shot on @gromer1's instagram, amongst others. I'm sure it will be everywhere soon. I will never spend another penny on anything these fucking asshole's are associated with.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

Somebody just cost their company a lot of money. Sometimes when you're in a biz like this it's best to keep those type of statements inside of you or as pillow talk with your woman or wife..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2017)

karma baby....


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> karma baby....


Yea he did come in here and call some people idiots right


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 11, 2017)

well imho people that joined the military may have done it for the best of reasons (honor, to defend freedom,ect) but at the end of the day they are hired thugs perpetuating capitalistic ideals throughout the world. Historically this country has done mostly terrible things, and the winners write the history books folks. Corporations run the show- white collar devils. Do you thing their reach doesnt extend into the military? Who gets the contracts to rebuild cities we destroy? Who makes the weapons? where do the many many billions of dollars for the war defense aka monger budget going ever year?
If anything I feel bad that people that join the military were tricked in such a huge way.
But that is just a reflection of my ideological comprehension of how reality and politics works. It all depends how you see the world and politics. Alot of people will say I am dumb for thinking this way. But this country does protect my freedom to say it, right? Freedom of speech is still a thing?
Its still offensive the way he went about saying it. Maybe I'm going to offend people. But at the end of the day the military is a part of the corrupt system enslaving the people of our country (US) and other countries today.
IDK who m4k even is really, and perhaps politics and weed should be kept separate on here (says the guy who just wrote a full paragraph on politics). Should he have said it that way? No. Do you need to support him with your money? No. But he had every right to say it, offensive or not. I for one understand what I think to be the core idea behind what he said.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2017)

Idk...shits all crazy..

But I definitely know people who joined just to get paid..it's life.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> well imho people that joined the military may have done it for the best of reasons (honor, to defend freedom,ect) but at the end of the day they are hired thugs perpetuating capitalistic ideals throughout the world. Historically this country has done mostly terrible things, and the winners write the history books folks. Corporations run the show- white collar devils. Do you thing their reach doesnt extend into the military? Who gets the contracts to rebuild cities we destroy? Who makes the weapons? where do the many many billions of dollars for the war defense aka monger budget going ever year?
> If anything I feel bad that people that join the military were tricked in such a huge way.
> But that is just a reflection of my ideological comprehension of how reality and politics works. It all depends how you see the world and politics. Alot of people will say I am dumb for thinking this way. But this country does protect my freedom to say it, right? Freedom of speech is still a thing?
> Its still offensive the way he went about saying it. Maybe I'm going to offend people. But at the end of the day the military is a part of the corrupt system enslaving the people of our country (US) and other countries today.
> IDK who m4k even is really, and perhaps politics and weed should be kept separate on here (says the guy who just wrote a full paragraph on politics). Should he have said it that way? No. Do you need to support him with your money? No. But he had every right to say it, offensive or not. I for one understand what I think to be the core idea behind what he said.


We all get tricked at times. They use fear of others countries to make people join. I respect what they do for us but do it have OUR (meaning the American people that struggle to pay bills everyday) best interest at hand I highly doubt. Would I join hell no im fighting a war over here daily being black. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but some things are better off left not said. Social media is the ultimate gift and curse.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2017)

My great grand dad..or great,great grandfather was forced to fight...

But I personally don't care for all that talk...I got mad respect for the people that do all the dirty work...real talk.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> well imho people that joined the military may have done it for the best of reasons (honor, to defend freedom,ect) but at the end of the day they are hired thugs perpetuating capitalistic ideals throughout the world. Historically this country has done mostly terrible things, and the winners write the history books folks. Corporations run the show- white collar devils. Do you thing their reach doesnt extend into the military? Who gets the contracts to rebuild cities we destroy? Who makes the weapons? where do the many many billions of dollars for the war defense aka monger budget going ever year?
> If anything I feel bad that people that join the military were tricked in such a huge way.
> But that is just a reflection of my ideological comprehension of how reality and politics works. It all depends how you see the world and politics. Alot of people will say I am dumb for thinking this way. But this country does protect my freedom to say it, right? Freedom of speech is still a thing?
> Its still offensive the way he went about saying it. Maybe I'm going to offend people. But at the end of the day the military is a part of the corrupt system enslaving the people of our country (US) and other countries today.
> IDK who m4k even is really, and perhaps politics and weed should be kept separate on here (says the guy who just wrote a full paragraph on politics). Should he have said it that way? No. Do you need to support him with your money? No. But he had every right to say it, offensive or not. I for one understand what I think to be the core idea behind what he said.


Just because you have the right to post an opinion doesn't mean that "opinion" will be met with open arms. Nearly every post I've read from this cat drips with condescension. He's lost more business with his never-ending patronizing attitude than the price hike ever would have.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> We all get tricked at times. They use fear of others countries to make people join. I respect what they do for us but do it have OUR (meaning the American people that struggle to pay bills everyday) best interest at hand I highly doubt. Would I join hell no im fighting a war over here daily being black. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but some things are better off left not said. Social media is the ultimate gift and curse.


I know, have met, and have worked with plenty of black, hispanic, white, asian, etc. men who joined the military to get out of the hood, and to make a better life for themselves and their families. Was this the best option for them, maybe not.......but I think we can all agree it was not the easy way out. For a lot of people the military is not the easy way out, it it the hard way out.....which leads them to use cannabis to overcome the stress they put themselves through. Pretty ironic that someone in the cannabis industry would shit on a substantial part of their customer base.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Mar 11, 2017)

Gage green sucks.imo wouldn't waste another dollar


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I know, have met, and have worked with plenty of black, hispanic, white, asian, etc. men who joined the military to get out of the hood, and to make a better life for themselves and their families. Was this the best option for them, maybe not.......but I think we can all agree it was not the easy way out. For a lot of people the military is not the easy way out, it it the hard way out.....which leads them to use cannabis to overcome the stress they put themselves through. Pretty ironic that someone in the cannabis industry would shit on a substantial part of their customer base.


I have a potna with PTSD and he's fucked up for real. Mood swings like a mofo. That's why I can't wait until my harvest to pop him off a few zips to help him out. And I know a lot of people who used it to get outta the hood but that shit like being locked up. Only come home when they let you but you get to see the world so it balances itself out.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking forward to running these.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I have a potna with PTSD and he's fucked up for real. Mood swings like a mofo. That's why I can't wait until my harvest to pop him off a few zips to help him out. And I know a lot of people who used it to get outta the hood but that shit like being locked up. Only come home when they let you but you get to see the world so it balances itself out.


Yep, that's what i'm saying.....it's not the easy way out.....their decision benefited me, you, and m4k. He picked he wrong people to judge and disrespect, and his pocket will feel the wrath. The irony is real when you talk about stupid decisions on this one lol!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2017)

I have no sympathy for people who talk out both sides of their mouths - play both sides of the fence - then whine and cry when a picket gets shoved up their ass. This is the second time I've come to this section in hopes of finding some info. I've read over 30 pages and nearly every comment from m4k reeks of the same vapid self-serving superiority of another asshole "elite" breeder. *coughRiotcough*

Countless people lurk and read these boards and this guys game is as clear as KY jelly on Sunday morning sheets.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3904192


that's super disrespectful , while that pussy is making seeds those people in the military are keeping his bitch ass safe.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2017)

he called autistic kids retards, he said he hates anyone thats fat, and now soldiers and vets. all in the last few weeks. he preaches peace,serenity, then decides to run a contest encouraging trolling a customer that trolled him after bad germ rates/mutants. i wouldve said this is a fake m4k but he threw a video of him eating aooles all creepy like . then the earth is a flatbrim....lol he needs a burger, vegan life is making him bug out...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 11, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> he called autistic kids retards, he said he hates anyone thats fat, and now soldiers and vets. all in the last few weeks. he preaches peace,serenity, then decides to run a contest encouraging trolling a customer that trolled him after bad germ rates/mutants. i wouldve said this is a fake m4k but he threw a video of him eating aooles all creepy like . then the earth is a flatbrim....lol he needs a burger, vegan life is making him bug out...


that's sad , it sounds like he may have some mental health issues, hopefully he can get it taken care of because it's not a good look


----------



## trippnface (Mar 15, 2017)

wait wait - so everyone here who has ever gotten arrested by the united states police for Cannabis or drugs; clearly deserved it; by the logic being displayed in this thread. 


Both police and military engage in terrorist actions; either domestically; or overseas. 

Who is confused about this?

Uncle scam can kick fucking rocks


----------



## trippnface (Mar 15, 2017)

soldiers are just doing their jobs huh?

haha!

so are cops!

put your hands beyond your backs and go to jail!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 15, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have no sympathy for people who talk out both sides of their mouths - play both sides of the fence - then whine and cry when a picket gets shoved up their ass. This is the second time I've come to this section in hopes of finding some info. I've read over 30 pages and nearly every comment from m4k reeks of the same vapid self-serving superiority of another asshole "elite" breeder. *coughRiotcough*
> 
> Countless people lurk and read these boards and this guys game is as clear as KY jelly on Sunday morning sheets.


this thread is not much different from the first one. thats karma

rip


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2017)

Always entertaining


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 15, 2017)

Holy Crap!! A GGG thread just for bitches. Dam!!! I just wanted to know if anyone has come across any keepers from a pack of Mixed Gems!


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Holy Crap!! A GGG thread just for bitches. Dam!!! I just wanted to know if anyone has come across any keepers from a pack of Mixed Gems!


I still got my 4 mixed gem seeds from 2010..my first ggg order.
Damn...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> I still got my 4 mixed gem seeds from 2010..my first ggg order.
> Damn...


Gen I know your vault sick


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> I still got my 4 mixed gem seeds from 2010..my first ggg order.
> Damn...


I just know there has to be some fire in that pack. May take me awhile. Popped 1 for a buddy, and he grew it out. He did not care for it. Straight up lemons.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> I still got my 4 mixed gem seeds from 2010..my first ggg order.
> Damn...


still unopened in original sealed breeders packs from tude...better get moving soon!


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2017)

Lemons the craze nowadays...crazy how that works.
Keyplay was big on lemons & garlic back then...



Vato_504 said:


> Gen I know your vault sick


At one time,then I put a few of my boys on to growing..and they went hard on my seed stash, for the lowlow..I do get nugs off all the runs,but damn....



greencropper said:


> still unopened in original sealed breeders packs from tude...better get moving soon!
> 
> View attachment 3906738


Man,they had fire back then...mmmm


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> Lemons the craze nowadays...crazy how that works.
> Keyplay was big on lemons & garlic back then...
> 
> 
> ...


they will play a central role in next seasons pollen chuck...the ones that germinate? should be ok as only getting on to 5-6yrs old i guess, kept at a constant 20C/68F in cellar


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2017)

my bright moments were frosty and graoey, but no power...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 15, 2017)

trippnface said:


> soldiers are just doing their jobs huh?
> 
> haha!
> 
> ...


Nah, our military maintains our global position, guarantees that we won't get invaded yesterday, and allows us to live the sweet ass life that we do. How could could you sit back and enjoy a smoke with the possibility of a foreign army kicking in your door, raping your girl, killing your children, and hanging your sack on the stick they shove down your throat.

Cops, they're just bitch ass "hall monitors" that got picked on in high school and couldn't get laid. Most, there's a few good men on the force, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone grown the GGG clone only Mango Puff? Seen some pretty pics on IG but haven't found any actual grows anywhere. The pre calyxes are seriously caked in resin like I've never seen so I have high hopes for this gal..


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nah, our military maintains our global position, guarantees that we won't get invaded yesterday, and allows us to live the sweet ass life that we do. How could could you sit back and enjoy a smoke with the possibility of a foreign army kicking in your door, raping your girl, killing your children, and hanging your sack on the stick they shove down your throat.
> 
> Cops, they're just bitch ass "hall monitors" that got picked on in high school and couldn't get laid. Most, there's a few good men on the force, but they're few and far between.


I think its a bit extreme to say that if our military doesnt do what they do globally our doors are getting kicked in by the enemy. Fear of the other and fear as propaganda keeps us enslaved. People have been programmed to otherize and beleive we need to be the global police which i do not beleive is true. Bilions of dollars yearly that could go to feeding the hungry, clothing, shelter, infrastructure... Goes to war mongering. For profit conflicts. This is what i consider holding our global position and its negatively driven.
Its one thing to protect ourselves domestically, but a different thing to be the global bully and perpetuate capitalistic ideals... If the military actually fought for what was true and right i would support it. But they dont.
What happens after we level a city in the middle east? Haliburton construction gets a huge contract to rebuild it.
And we create alot of the terrorists. What would you do if your parents were killed and labeled as collateral damage and your family farm was destroyed? I can tell you what i would do, and its not sit by and do nothing... I would look for justice.

Invaded yesterday? Thats some 1984 stuff.
Sweet ass life? Idk how you live. I live in fear of government kicking in my door daily, not people from other coutries, but the people that are suppose to protect and serve.
Otherwise yes we have it good in this country, but at what cost for the planet as a whole??? Whats the cost for people of other nations?

I need to get out of this thread i think but i love talking politics. I dont want to offend anyone but i also wont be quiet about what i beleive. I am however open to change opinions if facts and reasonable arguments are presented.
As for m4k, im a bit ashamed i built this off what he said. He seems like a tool the more you all talk about what he has said.
But ill stand behind what i said and would love to hear alternative perspectives presented clearly and respectfully.

And as far as the military being the only or best options got people to get out of bad situations, i think capitalism should be restructured to make better ways for people to work hard and get out of tough financial situations that dont involve them carrying a rifle as a gun for hire. Clearly if someone chooses that i agree its not the east way out- they should have other options to put hard work in and improve their situation. Socialized countries have free or very discounted college for citizens. And healthcare in the same regard. Why dont we if we are so great? Why dont we have more social welfare programs in place?


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I think its a bit extreme to say that if our military doesnt do what they do globally our doors are getting kicked in by the enemy. Fear of the other and fear as propaganda keeps us enslaved. People have been programmed to otherize and beleive we need to be the global police which i do not beleive is true. Bilions of dollars yearly that could go to feeding the hungry, clothing, shelter, infrastructure... Goes to war mongering. For profit conflicts. This is what i consider holding our global position and its negatively driven.
> Its one thing to protect ourselves domestically, but a different thing to be the global bully and perpetuate capitalistic ideals... If the military actually fought for what was true and right i would support it. But they dont.
> What happens after we level a city in the middle east? Haliburton construction gets a huge contract to rebuild it.
> And we create alot of the terrorists. What would you do if your parents were killed and labeled as collateral damage and your family farm was destroyed? I can tell you what i would do, and its not sit by and do nothing... I would look for justice.
> ...


Very true post...


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2017)

And I would love to go see Russia...
Shit looks badass to me..

And I want to go off the beaten path, to the ghettos.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2017)

We don't have more social welfare programs in place because the people paying for them pockets aren't unlimited. The government can only tap the working class so much before it back fires. The programs in place are beyond raped anyway they can be. I see it everyday in everyplace I go. The dudes that can't understand a word of English with the 1000 dollar cash roll, using food stamps for whatever at the convenience store. Then jumping into their brand new escalade on 26's. Sorry man Welfare was a great Idea with a shit structure to ensure votes to whoever backs it. But hey what do I know. I'm told I'm just a overqualified combat vet to every job I try to get. Even Mcdolands said fuck off politely. I'm not a bigot but that shit is why this country is doing some dumb ass shit right now. 
As far as the military goes. Yeah they do more than just fuck shit up on this planet. The news just doesn't talk about that. why would they it doesn't get there viewer count up.. I have three bronze stars on my Humanitarian ribbon proving that. @ rocknratm I don't disagree with ya at all. Just wanted to make a few points from what I see in my little corner of the country everyday.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2017)

Local LEO are not at all on the same level as our Military. No one is disputing the fact that we fight arms wars or that our government is corrupt. But please try to remember, a good deal of smokers/growers are in fact vets...many who didn't have a choice when it came time to serve. Many have lived a life of unfathomable torment _due_ to our government. 

And no one is disputing the fact that many serve because of the benefits offered today. For many the alternative can be bleak. 
The central and main theme "I" see/have read, is GGG/m4K attempting to justify his greed with never-ending tirades of insults. He's lashed out, belittled, and berated just about every subset of the cannabis community and lost a good portion of current/potential customers. The more people spoke out in resistance against his elitist attitude the deeper he went. 

His general attitude is ridiculously ignorant, insulting, and just all around vile. But hey, I have no dog in this fight. Just pointing out the well-deserved and obvious backlash a he's received as a result of these insults. m4K/GGG is free to continue to smite the cannabis community with a Sword of Retarded-Righteousness and they are free to move on to other breeders. *shrugs*


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 16, 2017)

Freedom is about responsibility. We have the freedom to fail and the freedom to not work if you choose. You have the freedom to move to another state or country. We could make everyone equal and have mandatory service and force people to work but we have freedom.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone grown the GGG clone only Mango Puff? Seen some pretty pics on IG but haven't found any actual grows anywhere. The pre calyxes are seriously caked in resin like I've never seen so I have high hopes for this gal..


iv heard great things about the mango ouff cut. seems to be a really good cut...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 16, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nah, our military maintains our global position, guarantees that we won't get invaded yesterday, and allows us to live the sweet ass life that we do. How could could you sit back and enjoy a smoke with the possibility of a foreign army kicking in your door, raping your girl, killing your children, and hanging your sack on the stick they shove down your throat.
> 
> Cops, they're just bitch ass "hall monitors" that got picked on in high school and couldn't get laid. Most, there's a few good men on the force, but they're few and far between.


Sorry but I don't believe that BS, our armies are more about political power than the safety of our country. They protect the interest of the pharmaceutical companies, private investors and the elites.


But The guy from GGG took it too far imo. Sure everyone is entitled to free speech and that's what those troops fight for (our rights) but there should always be a level of respect held even if you don't agree the same way. That's what separate the men from children.

If MK from GGG is truly enlightened as he claims there would be no need to insult and talk down to people who served.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 16, 2017)

genuity said:


> And I would love to go see Russia...View attachment 3907008
> Shit looks badass to me..
> 
> And I want to go off the beaten path, to the ghettos.


you can have a lot of fun in these backstreet ghetto bars of Phnom Penh too bro...worth a visit as well!


----------



## trippnface (Mar 20, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nah, our military maintains our global position, guarantees that we won't get invaded yesterday, and allows us to live the sweet ass life that we do. How could could you sit back and enjoy a smoke with the possibility of a foreign army kicking in your door, raping your girl, killing your children, and hanging your sack on the stick they shove down your throat.
> 
> Cops, they're just bitch ass "hall monitors" that got picked on in high school and couldn't get laid. Most, there's a few good men on the force, but they're few and far between.



No. Listen first hand what our military does; brother. 

Please. Watch the whole thing.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 20, 2017)

http://gawker.com/i-am-sorry-that-it-has-come-to-this-a-soldiers-last-534538357


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

Euphoric


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Euphoric
> View attachment 3918084 View attachment 3918087


Beautiful pics!....This makes me excited because I have Precious Child and they have the same father or mother,I forget......What kind of smells/terps are you getting?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

At one point kind of cherry. Now mostly lemon-lime and earthy. 
Ive never cared for earthy, Ive already used a male and crossed it with a few strains. 
I probably wont run this female again.
But after cure the last batch had a good taste.


----------



## DabbinKush (Apr 8, 2017)

Looking for any info on GGG " Breeders Stash" from 2014 or 2015 Denver Cup. Strains are 1) Daybreaker x Chemdawg x Sour D. 2) Afghan Kush x Joseph. Thanks


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 8, 2017)

There doesn't seem to be much info about the "Breeders stash" strains,from any year.....The only luck I've had was on IG and you only find pics,not much info.I got Colorado bubba x Mendodawg and found some amazing pics of it on IG.....Good luck!


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 8, 2017)

DabbinKush said:


> Looking for any info on GGG " Breeders Stash" from 2014 or 2015 Denver Cup. Strains are 1) Daybreaker x Chemdawg x Sour D. 2) Afghan Kush x Joseph. Thanks


Found some gold for you bud.http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/gage-green-daybreaker-x-chemdogsour-diesel


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2017)

DabbinKush said:


> Looking for any info on GGG " Breeders Stash" from 2014 or 2015 Denver Cup. Strains are 1) Daybreaker x Chemdawg x Sour D. 2) Afghan Kush x Joseph. Thanks


I did afghani kush x Joseph....what you want to know?

In my style of growing she was a gem,strong plant,nice hard nugs..good taste/high...


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2017)

DabbinKush said:


> Looking for any info on GGG " Breeders Stash" from 2014 or 2015 Denver Cup. Strains are 1) Daybreaker x Chemdawg x Sour D. 2) Afghan Kush x Joseph. Thanks


This the female I ran...
 
If you run them,I would love to see a few pics whenever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Freedom is about responsibility. We have the freedom to fail and the freedom to not work if you choose. You have the freedom to move to another state or country. We could make everyone equal and have mandatory service and force people to work but we have freedom.


Liberty means responsibility, that is why most men dread it. ~George Bernard Shaw~


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2017)

genuity said:


> This the female I ran...
> View attachment 3921291
> If you run them,I would love to see a few pics whenever.


Jeezus! Those are some beautiful flowers Gen. They look rock hard! 
Nicely done!!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 8, 2017)

genuity said:


> This the female I ran...
> View attachment 3921291
> If you run them,I would love to see a few pics whenever.


You think gage green is worth the money? To be honest I've never heard of most their strains. I'm a Jonny new comer lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You think gage green is worth the money? To be honest I've never heard of most their strains. I'm a Jonny new comer lol


The money part is all up to the buyer's,if you like a breeders selection (cause they all work with the same genetics)for the most part,then yes they are worthy of the money.

I been growing they stuff for a min,and I still don't know half they stuff,like most other breeders. 

I just buy what I think I want in genetics, from the breeder I trust..

I have not been let down yet by GGG.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> The money part is all up to the buyer's,if you like a breeders selection (cause they all work with the same genetics)for the most part,then yes they are worthy of the money.
> 
> I been growing they stuff for a min,and I still don't know half they stuff,like most other breeders.
> 
> ...


Yea not worried on price point but more on quality for money. You seem to provide positive feedback. All these pictures don't lie. Everything looks so good.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea not worried on price point but more on quality for money. You seem to provide positive feedback. All these pictures don't lie. Everything looks so good.


IMO Gage is not worth the price. Not even close! I've ran at least 10 of their strains and while they have never let me down, the price point is not equal to what you should receive. I feel the same about TopDawg as well. My Bodhi, DVG, and Jaws gear have been equal or better than any of the Gage strains for a third of the price. Also now knowing more about Keyplay and M4K I don't want anything to do with those hacks! Hell if ya want the best of what Gage put out, go check Thug Pug. He uses their Mendobreath and I can tell you from experience, his crosses MURDER Gage's! That's why they're mad. Not because he used their work, but because he's doing it better, and for around $80. Just my 2 cents


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

Hshahaha....I have not found one keeper from bodhi..

Thug pug.....lol...LMAO....it's all mendobreath...all of it.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> Hshahaha....I have not found one keeper from bodhi..
> 
> Thug pug.....lol...LMAO....it's all mendobreath...all of it.


You haven't found one keeper from Bohdi...well I guess no one else does either then. I apologize... As for Thug Pug I stated as much, but it's better gear. How many of Gage's crosses are over whelming Jo OG?! Damn near all of them. I'd rather run Gromers Mendo crosses. Not to mention the reason the for the original question. PRICE! Why buy 250 gear (which I have done many times before) when I can get it better for cheaper?


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> You haven't found one keeper from Bohdi...well I guess no one else does either then. I apologize... As for Thug Pug I stated as much, but it's better gear. How many of Gage's crosses are over whelming Jo OG?! Damn near all of them. I'd rather run Gromers Mendo crosses. Not to mention the reason the for the original question. PRICE! Why buy 250 gear (which I have done many times before) when I can get it better for cheaper?


I do not speak for everyone, I said I "I" have not found a keeper..

Are you really still talking about jo.....really jo.....and in the same BREATH..praises mendobreath.....where they do that at?

Thug pug for cheaper....yes...better? Subjective to the buyer.

I like the original, not the knock-off..

Can you show me one off pugs crosses that dose not look like mendobreath? 


Now to the "knowing more about keyplay & m4k" what's that mean.?

I have never met none of them,only talk to m4k over the Internet...

Is your information 3rd party, or from the goats mouth?

I see it all the time....this breeder will get shit on,for useing 1 male,and the other will get brown nosegasim, for doing the same damn thing.

Just keep it 100 everybody.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> I do not speak for everyone, I said I "I" have not found a keeper..
> 
> Are you really still talking about jo.....really jo.....and in the same BREATH..praises mendobreath.....where they do that at?
> 
> ...


did you read either of my posts? I acknowledge Gromer got his Mendo breath from Gage. That's not my point. Of all the Gage strains I've ran, none where junk and I love some of them but I've seen the Jo dominating a lot of their crosses. Would I probably get tired of thug pug after a minute...probably. But for the price point I'm using Gromer as I prefer the work he is currently doing. As for M4K that dude is a fruitcake nut job!!! First off this dumb ass tries to tell me that my asthma is a psycho somatic condition. That was when I knew he was off in lala land. Secondly, his comments about soldiers rub me completely wrong as my wife and friends fought for him to be able to express his stupid opinion. Fuck him! Then add on his flat earth and conspiracy theories and it's enough to make you wonder how folks like him survive in the real world. Oh ya, he doesn't...and Key has a man crush on the kid. beyond that though, we get back to the initial point, PRICE! The poster asked if it was worth it or if he should go somewhere else because of the price. My suggestion is go elsewhere. Again, while I have and will more than likely run more over priced gear at some point, my advise is to steer clear of the Gage hype. It's insane that some of these guys are using the same breeding practices and have the same cuts but some can't get away from the greed. 3rd Gen, TopDawg, Gage, Archive, all these guys are pushing these prices to stupidity levels. While others are selling the same stuff at a third of the cost because they see what's happening. That's just my take on it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> did you read either of my posts? I acknowledge Gromer got his Mendo breath from Gage. That's not my point. Of all the Gage strains I've ran, none where junk and I love some of them but I've seen the Jo dominating a lot of their crosses. Would I probably get tired of thug pug after a minute...probably. But for the price point I'm using Gromer as I prefer the work he is currently doing. As for M4K that dude is a fruitcake nut job!!! First off this dumb ass tries to tell me that my asthma is a psycho somatic condition. That was when I knew he was off in lala land. Secondly, his comments about soldiers rub me completely wrong as my wife and friends fought for him to be able to express his stupid opinion. Fuck him! Then add on his flat earth and conspiracy theories and it's enough to make you wonder how folks like him survive in the real world. Oh ya, he doesn't...and Key has a man crush on the kid. beyond that though, we get back to the initial point, PRICE! The poster asked if it was worth it or if he should go somewhere else because of the price. My suggestion is go elsewhere. Again, while I have and will more than likely run more over priced gear at some point, my advise is to steer clear of the Gage hype. It's insane that some of these guys are using the same breeding practices and have the same cuts but some can't get away from the greed. 3rd Gen, TopDawg, Gage, Archive, all these guys are pushing these prices to stupidity levels. While others are selling the same stuff at a third of the cost because they see what's happening. That's just my take on it.


Ok..you don't like m4k for saying use your mind?..so what if he believes in all the mind/body/spirit stuff...it could be true....as for war,that's his opinion...

Keyplay..that's your personal grips..

Freetheseeds...for a price. 

Well back to gage

 
Lemon g x wsm 

Had these tester for a minute, I wonder if they are already released? 
I need to see some pics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> IMO Gage is not worth the price. Not even close! I've ran at least 10 of their strains and while they have never let me down, the price point is not equal to what you should receive. I feel the same about TopDawg as well. My Bodhi, DVG, and Jaws gear have been equal or better than any of the Gage strains for a third of the price. Also now knowing more about Keyplay and M4K I don't want anything to do with those hacks! Hell if ya want the best of what Gage put out, go check Thug Pug. He uses their Mendobreath and I can tell you from experience, his crosses MURDER Gage's! That's why they're mad. Not because he used their work, but because he's doing it better, and for around $80. Just my 2 cents





714steadyeddie said:


> You think gage green is worth the money? To be honest I've never heard of most their strains. I'm a Jonny new comer lol


There is only a few gage green stains that are even worth trying the rest of them are average to below average(none are worth the price they ask) , with the father plant really dominating the genetics. I wouldn't waste my time on them when there are so many better options for the same price or cheaper. Not to mention m4k is a total lunatic , so don't help fund him. And if you are looking for a chem or OG, don't think any joseph crosses will even come remotely close to what you are expecting. When you run multiple packs and find nothing even close to what is advertised, that's when you know never to use these genetics again, and that's what GGG is all about, over hyping and lying about their genetics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2017)

asthma is not in ur mind. what an asshole. they are elitists. extreme condescending. known scammers as well.


----------



## DabbinKush (Apr 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> I did afghani kush x Joseph....what you want to know?
> 
> In my style of growing she was a gem,strong plant,nice hard nugs..good taste/high...


What was the taste like. Fruity or gassy


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2017)

DabbinKush said:


> What was the taste like. Fruity or gassy


Not fruity...but not full on earthy....pungent with a faithful sweet (early morning apple farm type smells) if I remember right.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 10, 2017)

i thought about getting Gage gear once then heard about how m4k believes in flat earth lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i thought about getting Gage gear once then heard about how m4k believes in flat earth lol.


Well what breeders do you run?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2017)

while they are crazy and shady, they do have fire in there . i wont deny that. ill soon be going thru my ggg f2s and i expect to find good shit.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd honestly like to see these "shitty" plants from GGG cause all I've seen is fire. Though they are both insane especially M4k their gear speaks for itself. If it wasn't then Gromer wouldn't be ripping off all their gear with his chucking and the numerous other breeders wouldn't be using mendobreath, grateful breath, stomper etc...

Prices are def outrageous though. Sickening even.. It is what it is though. Thank goodness for Seedbank for Humanity's "half pack" option lol. They've got the right idea..


----------



## jwreck (Apr 11, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'd honestly like to see these "shitty" plants from GGG cause all I've seen is fire. Though they are both insane especially M4k their gear speaks for itself. If it wasn't then Gromer wouldn't be ripping off all their gear with his chucking and the numerous other breeders wouldn't be using mendobreath, grateful breath, stomper etc...
> 
> Prices are def outrageous though. Sickening even.. It is what it is though. Thank goodness for Seedbank for Humanity's "half pack" option lol. They've got the right idea..


ive flip flopped on this topic mad times but finally gave in and bought some gage gear - just look at all the 'breeders' using gage gear and hetting tons of praise, i could name like 3 companies whose whole line up is made up of ggg males x to clone onlies not to mention the ones that are using gage and naming it something else


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> ive flip flopped on this topic mad times but finally gave in and bought some gage gear - just look at all the 'breeders' using gage gear and hetting tons of praise, i could name like 3 companies whose whole line up is made up of ggg males x to clone onlies not to mention the ones that are using gage and naming it something else


I was actually turned off of GGG because of what some were saying online,but noticed it's the same people complaining online,over and over....I finally decided to say fukit and get some Colorado Bubba x Mendodawg and Precious Child on top of the Transformer I bought years ago on a whim,without knowing anything about GGG,just wanted a haze x og.Lots of pics on IG but mainly of mendobreath crosses.Some nice vids of precious child strain on YT too.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I was actually turned off of GGG because of what some were saying online,but noticed it's the same people complaining online,over and over....I finally decided to say fukit and get some Colorado Bubba x Mendodawg and Precious Child on top of the Transformer I bought years ago on a whim,without knowing anything about GGG,just wanted a haze x og.Lots of pics on IG but mainly of mendobreath crosses.Some nice vids of precious child strain on YT too.


I just ran colorado bubba x mendodawg(paz) I'll find pics..


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> I just ran colorado bubba x mendodawg(UVA) I'll find pics..


I'd love to hear your opinions on CB xMD.I actually thought it was a Bubba cross tbh,turns out its a NL and an OG......I was a little disappointed when I found out because Ive been chasing the bubba Kush pheno,or similar flavor I found in a pack of bog sour bubble and then lost .Didn't find it in my next pack of SB so I moved on looking thru other strains,bubba s's,several bubba crosses,to no avail......anyway,mk4 said the CB xMD does have a unique flavor and that's what I'm looking for....Looking forward to some pics and hopefully a mini smoke report


----------



## trippnface (Apr 12, 2017)

was pretty sure i was not going to be fond of the mendodawg dad; and i def was not. it really end up dominating the cross; chemdawg is waaay too strong. all phenos ended up looking and smelling chemmy. this was with the mendobreath x though; other crosses might have less chem dom


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I'd love to hear your opinions on CB xMD.I actually thought it was a Bubba cross tbh,turns out its a NL and an OG......I was a little disappointed when I found out because Ive been chasing the bubba Kush pheno,or similar flavor I found in a pack of bog sour bubble and then lost .Didn't find it in my next pack of SB so I moved on looking thru other strains,bubba s's,several bubba crosses,to no avail......anyway,mk4 said the CB xMD does have a unique flavor and that's what I'm looking for....Looking forward to some pics and hopefully a mini smoke report


 
That was hell looking back at them post.....ewwww

Anyway, that pic is one of the Colorado bubba x mendodawg is ran, hard to come up with a description for her smells,definitely unique..the high for me was fresh,all day smoke..

Had one the was smelling like now N later candy...crazy.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 18, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> IMO Gage is not worth the price. Not even close! I've ran at least 10 of their strains and while they have never let me down, the price point is not equal to what you should receive. I feel the same about TopDawg as well. My Bodhi, DVG, and Jaws gear have been equal or better than any of the Gage strains for a third of the price. Also now knowing more about Keyplay and M4K I don't want anything to do with those hacks! Hell if ya want the best of what Gage put out, go check Thug Pug. He uses their Mendobreath and I can tell you from experience, his crosses MURDER Gage's! That's why they're mad. Not because he used their work, but because he's doing it better, and for around $80. Just my 2 cents


Why do you think gage hâte him so much??? Lol pugsbreath better for me thé mbf3 was for m'y friand sincè hé end up with mine in his stable And throw away is mbf3 clone lol gage got fire too but is rallye notre worth thé price People saying it worth it are Just fanboy


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2017)

Mendobreath is not that good anyway.....but I would still like to see pics that look like the mom pug use...and not all mendobreath...I think it's all mendobreath, and his fanboys know no better.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath is not that good anyway.....but I would still like to see pics that look like the mom pug use...and not all mendobreath...I think it's all mendobreath, and his fanboys know no better.


Lol you want to know something? your fireballs is way better then my Best Strain from gage my grapestomper og cut... so they got good Strain but People are able to mâke them better and that mâle thèm mad, I Wonder if they know how fireballs is à very good Will mâle thèm happy for you or hating...


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Lol you want to know something? your fireballs is way better then my Best Strain from gage my grapestomper og cut... so they got good Strain but People are able to mâke them better and that mâle thèm mad, I Wonder if they know how fireballs is à very good Will mâle thèm happy for you or hating...


They love the firballs..hell most of the chucks I have made......thats why I really do not understand...the pug drama.

He had to of did some bitch shit..

Ionknow....selling seeds under a new name is kind of a bitch move....but aye,what do I know.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath is not that good anyway.....but I would still like to see pics that look like the mom pug use...and not all mendobreath...I think it's all mendobreath, and his fanboys know no better.


which of GGG's stable would you consider their 3 best if Mendobreath isnt that good?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> which of GGG's stable would you consider their 3 best if Mendobreath isnt that good?


Grapestomper ,grapestomper og, d cure 

I would say anything with grapestomper in it


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> which of GGG's stable would you consider their 3 best if Mendobreath isnt that good?


Well for me...."Candydrop" would be my number 1...wish more people got a chance to grow that one.

Then for me..."sun maiden" wow...big wow. Number 2

Number 3 Mr majestic......pure flame,pure bliss,pure power....

Now for this new stuff"cookie this & that"...

First the guys (@m4k) knows I do not care for mendodawg or mendobreath as a dad in a cross..just not my taste.

Now them greatfulbreath crosses...right up my alley.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

I give this company another year tops before they are a distant memory.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

They gotta be doing something right if people are buying the beans. 

I know it's old-hat at this point, but they have priced themselves out of my garden. I enjoyed the plants I got buds off of, Definitely gorgeous plants. I'd like more the grape stomper. I might be willing to buy that one if it came back up. In hindsight they were easy to grow good producing dank plants. 

I was looking for grape flavours at the time and din't find them so I didn't keep clones around.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> They gotta be doing something right if people are buying the beans.
> 
> I know it's old-hat at this point, but they have priced themselves out of my garden. I enjoyed the plants I got buds off of, Definitely gorgeous plants. I'd like more the grape stomper. I might be willing to buy that one if it came back up. In hindsight they were easy to grow good producing dank plants.
> 
> I was looking for grape flavours at the time and din't find them so I didn't keep clones around.


Same when I ran Grapestomper og...it let me down.

But I'm going to hit these (Grapestomper X Grapestomper og) with some 2010 Grapestomper og pollen.....I got ya mr.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> Same when I ran Grapestomper og...it let me down.
> 
> But I'm going to hit these (Grapestomper X Grapestomper og) with some 2010 Grapestomper og pollen.....I got ya mr.


damn dude! that would be amazing!

If I could find one really good OG and one really good grapey tasting plant that's all I'd need for the rest of my life 

I'm going to try and grab Bonfire off of Gu if it gets restocked for the 4/20 sales.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> damn dude! that would be amazing!
> 
> If I could find one really good OG and one really good grapey tasting plant that's all I'd need for the rest of my life
> 
> I'm going to try and grab Bonfire off of Gu if it gets restocked for the 4/20 sales.


Check out grapegod by next generation (Canadian breeder).Super grape taste an smell, kinda sour and fermented, almost identical to a wine cooler.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Check out grapegod by next generation (Canadian breeder).Super grape taste an smell, kinda sour and fermented, almost identical to a wine cooler.


Will do thanks Tips 

LoL 100euros? They are cray cray me no pay pay.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Will do thanks Tips
> 
> LoL 100euros? They are cray cray me no pay pay.


Try grape ox from rare dankness if you want that grape ape flavor


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Will do thanks Tips
> 
> LoL 100euros? They are cray cray me no pay pay.


Yup that grape god is grape big league bubblegum.....mmmmmm

I gave ggg a cut of the one I had....mmmmmmm
But it was very indica in growth,and I don't think it was very breed worthy..


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 19, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Try grape ox from rare dankness if you want that grape ape flavor


Hell yeah. Got a pack from Scott years ago and it was a home run. Squat grapey Kush all day!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

well shit all this praise has me thinking it's worth the money 

I wish he'd do a 4/20 promo. I'm too damn broke lol


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 26, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Hell yeah. Got a pack from Scott years ago and it was a home run. Squat grapey Kush all day!


Did any bubba Kush flavors present themselves?..... I've eyeballed it for years and actually grew out the OX but had to kill them right after the flip,after a 2 month veg,due to security concerns


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Did any bubba Kush flavors present themselves?..... I've eyeballed it for years and actually grew out the OX but had to kill them right after the flip,after a 2 month veg,due to security concerns


Oh yeah! It tastes mostly like the Katsu I've had, with just a touch of berry. It really is one of my favorites. Makin me wanna go snag a pack to put back. I let it go, or should say I fucked up. Was disappointed with myself later..


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> Well for me...."Candydrop" would be my number 1...wish more people got a chance to grow that one.
> 
> Then for me..."sun maiden" wow...big wow. Number 2
> 
> Number 3 Mr majestic......pure flame,pure bliss,pure power....


those are great gage releases
I have 2 out of 3.
for me candy drop was the bench mark which everything else was compared.
everytime CD is mentioned those that knew her have something nice to say about her


sun maiden another solid ggg great

my 3rd is Liea og,
a sky walker cross that's another solid ggg
candy drop






sun maiden






liea og


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 28, 2017)

Damn the budrot in the candy picture ;\ It doesn't even look like a cola that would get it.How did the candy drop end up smelling though?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 29, 2017)

the budrot on my CD was regretable, 
but what you see is the only BR to hit me for me this was around a year in of still learning the ropes growing indoors.



the smell on her was great, on the sweet side.
I lost her and my GS BX2 keepers to broad mites
good thing I F2'd all my gage gear back then
candy drop it all, smell taste buzz bag appeal, at least in my circles.
at the time she was as close to my grail plant as it comes.
she scored 9s across the board only because a 10 is something I'm not sure exists yet.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 29, 2017)

Awesome to hear thanks for sharing man


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2017)

Damn....now I got to drop some F2's candydrop 

 

Had 2 others that was just as nice,if not better.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn....now I got to drop some F2's candydrop
> 
> View attachment 3933219
> 
> Had 2 others that was just as nice,if not better.


What's candy drop fam


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's candy drop fam


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3933290


Something they releasing or older cross


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Something they releasing or older cross


Older cross...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2017)

i wish i had the chance to buy these. i know theres fire in those f2s.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn....now I got to drop some F2's candydrop
> Had 2 others that was just as nice,if not better.


those look nice-n-tight G


I think this was the only sour CD F2 pheno Ive run across....
so far
germ rates weren't very good but I did get 2 ladies
both AAA+, one was a bertha pheno was the keeper,
the other was a smaller plant
I F2'd both


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 30, 2017)

the gnome said:


> those look nice-n-tight G
> 
> 
> I think this was the only sour CD F2 pheno Ive run across....
> ...


Maybe you should pop some of these f2 you might find your favorite pheno again


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 30, 2017)

the gnome said:


> those look nice-n-tight G
> 
> 
> I think this was the only sour CD F2 pheno Ive run across....
> ...


Whoa! That plant is crazy resinous! It's making me sweat just looking at her lol


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn....now I got to drop some F2's candydrop
> 
> View attachment 3933219
> 
> Had 2 others that was just as nice,if not better.





madininagyal said:


> Maybe you should pop some of these f2 you might find your favorite pheno again


well since you brought it up.....
feb I tossed 1/2doz in with 1/2 doz GS BX2
AND Sun Maiden, I lost my original cut from seed last year,
Ive had it since 2011 or 12?
that hurt
all are heading into 12/12 this week


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

The show must go on....


----------



## Vato_504 (May 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> The show must go on....
> View attachment 3942989


Must be nice!!


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Must be nice!!


For a person like me,that loves growing seeds,over clones...yes it is nice.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> The show must go on....
> View attachment 3942989


Nice, that's the one strain from them that really appeals to me.


----------



## madininagyal (May 16, 2017)

genuity said:


> The show must go on....
> View attachment 3942989


All new gear are ogkb cross... would like to see others cross worked on like the afghan series or the colombian


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> All new gear are ogkb cross... would like to see others cross worked on like the afghan series or the colombian


These could be Colombian or Afghan....


----------



## madininagyal (May 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> These could be Colombian or Afghan....


That would be good im growing tired of the cookie wave , find about it late but im already tired of it, i need some new flavor and there nothing like working from landrace to find new taste and smell


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> That would be good im growing tired of the cookie wave , find about it late but im already tired of it, i need some new flavor and there nothing like working from landrace to find new taste and smell


Same here...it's good smoke,fun to grow...but fuck,if it's not like these new age rappers...bunch of bullshit behind it.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> Same here...it's good smoke,fun to grow...but fuck,if it's not like these new age rappers...bunch of bullshit behind it.


Rappers smoking the same shit we growing. Just these wannabe rockstar growers/breeders that's thinking they doing something so special that their weed turns to gold dust when smoked.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2017)

Lemon g x great white shark 
 
Lemon pepper smells....mmmmmm


----------



## the gnome (May 18, 2017)

high school sweetie...
I'm wrapping up a bloom run now,
definitely grab a pak or 2 if you have the chance


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> high school sweetie...
> I'm wrapping up a bloom run now,
> definitely grab a pak or 2 if you have the chance


I was surprised to see that pack of it,with my tester..


----------



## Odin* (May 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> ...these new age rappers...bunch of bullshit behind it.


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> I was surprised to see that pack of it,with my tester..


tester perks


----------



## eastcoastled (May 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


lol, spot on!


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> lol, spot on!


I can make out a couple lines, "Hakuna Matata!" (Disney's "Lion King"), and he says "I went to the Docta, he looked at my dick, he said I got rabies".


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2017)

Rabies,rabies,rabies...may as well make a baby...

Dropping 2018with a free pack of seeds.

Gonna be hot.


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

10 days old
 
Strong side growth already...


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2017)

WAGS (code testers)
 
Looking like a long ride..


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> WAGS (code testers)
> View attachment 3960360
> Looking like a long ride..


I can feel some colombian in it


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I can feel some colombian in it


Anything along them lines,is what I'm looking for...


----------



## torontoke (Jun 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> WAGS (code testers)
> View attachment 3960360
> Looking like a long ride..


Looks like it could be a 45 weeker.
Gonna need some Buddhist monk patience


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

All testers....
 
Only took cuts from the ones with very thin blades....


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

I got cuts of high school sweetheart.... this one is the table filler.. concert like nugs..smells of old coffee pots..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Coffee terps =


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Coffee terps =


No joke


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2017)

Aloha grape stomper around 4 weeks....took forever to start budding....decided these needed to be run with all the new grape stomper hype. From pics i've seen, they look like they lean towards the grape stomper side, but i guess it's still early.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2017)

Has anyone grown burning desire?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yo @genuity you have any old pics of banana puff and did she smell like bananas?


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @genuity you have any old pics of banana puff and did she smell like bananas?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-genetics-new-strain-tests.498989/page-5#post-10708464
 
Banana taste all day.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 28, 2017)

grape stomper(the don leaner) anyone?
this F2 is from pheno #6

sorry for the fuzzy pic, this was the best one.
I'll get a few macro shots this week


----------



## the gnome (Jul 4, 2017)

the gagegreen boys did a lot of collaboration with the late master breeder jojo rizzo.
grape stomper being one.
before GGG jojo released seed paks,
some of his creations like crystal locomotive, aloha whitewidow are still used in gage releases
one of jojo's seed paks was called elite mix and I was gifted a pak that was gifted to karmic farmer from who knows who.
from 5 beanz i got 1m 2fms.
the stem rub smell in veg was intense, very exotic and impossible to describe aroma.
the 2 ladies are getting to chop time,
samples from 4-5wks were above average so cuts taken.
they look to be very good producers which is always a plus.

Jo 1

.
.
.
.
Jo 2


----------



## the gnome (Jul 4, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Aloha grape stomper around 4 weeks....took forever to start budding....decided these needed to be run with all the new grape stomper hype. From pics i've seen, they look like they lean towards the grape stomper side, but i guess it's still early.
> View attachment 3967694 View attachment 3967695 View attachment 3967696


looking good eastcoast.
hows the aroma coming off those?
I ran them a few yrs ago and they were super sugary sweet smelling
like you were in a maple syrup factory


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2017)

the gnome said:


> looking good eastcoast.
> hows the aroma coming off those?
> I ran them a few yrs ago and they were super sugary sweet smelling
> like you were in a maple syrup factory


I am usually not good with smells, but this one is easy. It smells exactly like grape big league chew/any sweet grape bubble gum. An artificially intense smell, like any grape gum/candy, but grape big league chew seems to hit the nail on the head. I ran a few from this seed pack years ago, and the female i got was very pretty and frosty, but no smell at all. I kinda wrote them off after that, but since running many cookies and chems, i decided to dip back into my older fruity strain seeds, and i'm glad i did!


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2017)

Got me a few 16 blade fans,on a few of these WAGS testers....long ride ahead.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 5, 2017)

yeah i saw that genuity, meant to comment, the one i saw was a 13blade.
haven't seen many of these,


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 8, 2017)

Aloha Grape Stomper. Odds of her being a good yielder are about the same as the earth being flat....but the grape bubblegum terps are ridiculous. She will get a second run on the strength of terps alone.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper. Odds of her being a good yielder are about the same as the earth being flat....but the grape bubblegum terps are ridiculous. She will get a second run on the strength of terps alone.
> View attachment 3974794
> 
> View attachment 3974795


Yup,I had a few just like that...


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2017)

Few WAGS got cut,balls on most nodes...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 10, 2017)

Who's grown out Bianca Fire?


----------



## Sir72 (Jul 10, 2017)

Got a nice sativa dom from their diamonds and dust line, stretchy and branchy. Looks like she's gonna be atleast 10/11 weeks


----------



## the gnome (Jul 13, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper. Odds of her being a good yielder are about the same as the earth being flat....but the grape bubblegum terps are ridiculous. She will get a second run on the strength of terps alone.


I grew out AGS when it was released, like yours terps were insane, 
5 AGS with 35 other strains **absolutely** dominated the bloomroom with the
sweetest sugary smell this side of a maple syrup factory, 
they were loaded with sugar which is what you'd expect from 2 powerhouse frost monsters 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG]


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2017)

I told @m4k that I wanted Sativa-leaning testers seeds this time...
 
I like the growth on these...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2017)

thumbs up for more sativa. indica everytime unless its blue dream.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2017)

JTA testers...got 5 of these females...from the 8 seeds
 

The IPCN testers are not to my liking, they have a more bean pole growth..

The 2 WAGS testers I still have going are looking good...

My gut says JTA is & will be the winner....

They all need to be outside, under the sun....


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 18, 2017)

Aloha grape stomper, around day 42. She is starting to fill out nicely now....I am liking this bitch more and more every week. Her grape candy smell is starting to overpower the plants around her, i can smell her as soon as i walk in the room now. almost feel stupid for sitting on these for so long.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Her grape candy smell is starting to overpower the plants around her, i can smell her as soon as i walk in the room now.


yup, that's the AGS flagship, insane aromas that dominate everything.
I had 5 ags with 35 other doodads in the room and as soon as i opened the door the smell from those 5 was overpowering schweet-n-shugary.
I only used 1/2 the pack, I'm starting to her the other 1/2 call my name


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 19, 2017)

the gnome said:


> yup, that's the AGS flagship, insane aromas that dominate everything.
> I had 5 ags with 35 other doodads in the room and as soon as i opened the door the smell from those 5 was overpowering schweet-n-shugary.
> I only used 1/2 the pack, I'm starting to her the other 1/2 call my name


I have one female in there, and her smell is getting stronger. A little bit more sour now, but still grape bubblegum. I have another female that had issues and i culled her, but I managed to take a cut, and she is doing much better from clone. She will get her turn soon. The first lady i ran from the pack was nothing like this, different structure, hardly any smell, but very colorful and pretty. It was good in every other way, but terps weren't there, and high was nothing special.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 19, 2017)

I had a ags male that impressed me, it was sportin resin heads like a calyx
and not just a few here-n-there










.





.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 24, 2017)

okie dokie, time for some chinese, like Chop Suey!
I took down Jo 2 last week
Jo 1 is chopped today.
observations on these 2 leads me to believe they're the same cross,
both very very similar in structure,
same taste and buzz
the main difeference is Jo1 has rock hard nugs Jo2 light-n-airy tho 2 became denser during drying.
at this point it's not looking like I'll get the variety of crosses the name on the pak implied.
BUT
I still have 1/2 a pak left so it's not a done deal yet
I have cuts from the Jo male and saved some pollen so F2s will be coming in the future,


both have great taste and a solid punch that creeps up on ya.
Jo1 looks to be the one that yields the better of the 2.
the shape is classic as you can see in the pics with nugs running up the laterals
another +, even the lower flowers are dense and sizable so larf is minimal.
as you see theres no tying up the laterals, branches are good-n-stout and minimal tying was needed but not done, Jo 2 needed quite a bit of support and was not an easy trim job on her, another strike against keeperdhood





Jo 1 even tho she's a hairy gal she's actually a pretty easy trim, mostly big blades sticking out and not much little ones like Jo2
that pretty much wraps my part in this thread till i get into the rest of the pak

Jo 1


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 24, 2017)

Foo fighters 2 week old #1 get munched everyday by the cat of my woman but they dont touch #2 both have already a strong sweet smell but no gas or sour smell


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking good growers...

JTA testers..
 
Going to be lots of nugs,I wonder what type of high..


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looking good growers...
> 
> JTA testers..
> View attachment 3983894
> Going to be lots of nugs,I wonder what type of high..


They are big compared To others strain you have grown in the same pot, they seem like To stretch a lot but damn they fill up that space nicely like amnesia haze

Also did u grown foo fighters??


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> They are big compared To others strain you have grown in the same pot, they seem like To stretch a lot but damn they fill up that space nicely like amnesia haze
> 
> Also did u grown foo fighters??


I did foo fighrer,did not have a good run..

Yeah,I'm happy I did this sativa run...gets me back in the growing mode.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2017)

1 wags tester left.. all 5 JTA testers still rocking... 2 IPCN still rocking...
 
I'll get a few closer pics..

I really like the growth on most of the JTA & IPCN... & the 1 non ball dropping wags. 

@m4k I did not get any clones of IPCN....sooooo I'm gonna need a pack of them,...I bet that's gonna be a winner.


----------



## RedLebFarmer (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello people, I need your advice if you guys have the time: I am looking to purchasesome GG seeds and I am hesitating between three strains. I will only pick two of them. The strains are: High school sweetheart, Hammerhead and precious child. I was leaning more towards the first two. Any advice would be appreciated. I will be growing them indoors.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2017)

RedLebFarmer said:


> Hello people, I need your advice if you guys have the time: I am looking to purchasesome GG seeds and I am hesitating between three strains. I will only pick two of them. The strains are: High school sweetheart, Hammerhead and precious child. I was leaning more towards the first two. Any advice would be appreciated. I will be growing them indoors.


 
High school sweetheart 

Very good smoke..

Them others are good also


----------



## RedLebFarmer (Nov 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4046478
> High school sweetheart
> 
> Very good smoke..
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. She looks gorgeous! I think I will finally be sticking with just one; The HSS. The emerald cup is approaching and I'd rather keep some money for something new.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4046478
> High school sweetheart
> 
> Very good smoke..
> ...


awesome pic, where are the best places to purchase GGG that ships international these days? the GGG site has vanished & seedbankforhumanity same?


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> awesome pic, where are the best places to purchase GGG that ships international these days? the GGG site has vanished & seedbankforhumanity same?


Not sure to be honest,the forum is still up.. I'll look around.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> Not sure to be honest,the forum is still up.. I'll look around.


thanks genuity, few places around got some real old stock...


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 28, 2017)

how can i acquire gs bx or gs bx2 ?


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 29, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> how can i acquire gs bx or gs bx2 ?


Yesterday i had the same thought


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 29, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> how can i acquire gs bx or gs bx2 ?


Either you got 1 wanted unicorn to trade either just have a LOTS of money either... well pray you find a nice soul to gift you some...


----------



## the gnome (Nov 29, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> how can i acquire gs bx or gs bx2 ?


I did testing on the GS BX2s around 2012-13, there were 2 different types pheno's M4k in that run,
the seeds from both testers were mixed together in a fugup.
foul balls and the don. FBs were more of a sour chemmy diesely sort.
the don was more like the traditional GS you expect---> sweet-n-grapey
I got the don

this is F2 G-stomper I ran a few last june to make sure things were still viable







these are from the original seed run 











.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 30, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper. Odds of her being a good yielder are about the same as the earth being flat....but the grape bubblegum terps are ridiculous. She will get a second run on the strength of terps alone.
> View attachment 3974794
> 
> View attachment 3974795


Great info. Love hearing terp reports. Are you still running the grease monkey? I'm a couple weeks from harvesting grease monkey with 8 different phenos from seed but the terps aren't particularly loud. At least not yet. How were yours?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 30, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Great info. Love hearing terp reports. Are you still running the grease monkey? I'm a couple weeks from harvesting grease monkey with 8 different phenos from seed but the terps aren't particularly loud. At least not yet. How were yours?


Yes, I am down to two phenos. Probably the best pack of seeds I have run, and I only got 4 ladies. My keeper has a vanilla catpiss smell to it. I posted tons of pics in the exotic thread, but you have to go way back to like pg 15 or something. Every pheno I got was different, and I regret culling one of them. The cookie leaners are the prettiest, but I think the gg4 leaners are the most potent.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Either you got 1 wanted unicorn to trade either just have a LOTS of money either... well pray you find a nice soul to gift you some...


how much do you think? i just missed out on a pack of GS BX1, i think they probably ended up selling for less than 100$ to someone else. not sure the price they got.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 30, 2017)

well i plan to be in this game for a while and i'm still fairly young, i guess my quest will go on  maybe when tissue cultures become more popular and canada has full legalization it will be easier to source genetics


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 30, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> how much do you think? i just missed out on a pack of GS BX1, i think they probably ended up selling for less than 100$ to someone else. not sure the price they got.


100$ thou are a foul for not taking this!!!! Price are more around 1000$ a pack and im gentle...


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 30, 2017)

yeah i got sniped  oh well the quest goes on


----------



## greencropper (Dec 26, 2017)

does anyone know who has the best stocks of GGG gear who posts international?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> yeah i got sniped  oh well the quest goes on


Don't worry, those seeds were either fake or not real grape stomper because I would assume GS seeds to go for well over $100, unless it was $100 for only 3 beans. lol


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 26, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't worry, those seeds were either fake or not real grape stomper because I would assume GS seeds to go for well over $100, unless it was $100 for only 3 beans. lol


no it was an original breeder package. this person was liquidating a very extensive collection from her ex husband. lots of gems were in there like top dawg, og raskal, bodhi, dynasty etc. flying dutchman. lots and lots. and she only prices them at what they originally sold for with no regard to current values. i missed out on that one but did get lots of other great gems.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 27, 2017)

Why was GS discontinued? I find it kind of annoying there has only been crosses for years would love to have some f2's even.


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Why was GS discontinued? I find it kind of annoying there has only been crosses for years would love to have some f2's even.


Bright moments will give you the closest thing to original GS..


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Bright moments will give you the closest thing to original GS..


heyyyyyy tanx for reminding me about those Bright Moments! purchased in 2012 this unopened back is finally gonna be hitting the jiffies on sunday, they will be f2'd & outcrossed with the types listed below


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

Them is nice...


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them is nice...


cheers, really need an early maturing batch too so the Mikado will be the other stud over that lot as well


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

Keep me posted when you pop them candy apple kush.. Them sound great

You will definitely find a few fast blooming flowers for sure.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Keep me posted when you pop them candy apple kush.. Them sound great
> 
> You will definitely find a few fast blooming flowers for sure.


sure thing, i will post their progress in the Chuckers Paradise & Exotic Genetix threads


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 18, 2018)

i started this thread after dropping a fortune on GGG.

unstable crap imho


----------



## greencropper (Jan 18, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i started this thread after dropping a fortune on GGG.
> 
> unstable crap imho


now thats an 'the emperor wears no clothes' moment...anyways...how ya been lately Velvis?


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

Popped 1 bean out of my mixed jem pack. So far very impressed. Short and squat with a massive root system. THC already present on leave's. Anyone else find some nice plants out of there mixed jem packs?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Popped 1 bean out of my mixed jem pack. So far very impressed. Short and squat with a massive root system. THC already present on leave's. Anyone else find some nice plants out of there mixed jem packs?View attachment 4075933


planted 5 Diamonds & Dust with only 1 surviving last year, was a plant near the outside edge of my garden, was fairly nondescript, only plant i didnt check for nanners...yep seeded up that end of the garden, was the only plant ive ever grown from GGG, hope these Bright Moments perform better!


----------



## SativaInMind (Jan 20, 2018)

from a grower I know, I was told out of more than 10 packs popped basically every shitty looking plant is from GGG I mean 20+ are complete runts, perfectly watered in same size pots and still ugly runts, all the stone free are complete runts every one like just doesn't like to be alive.... he flowered one stone free before literally had no smell or potency, zero vigor, in flower no stretch even and a tiny yield (plant was healthy) to put it bluntly the guy isn't happy I guess like some others he got hooked in by the BS GGG spout about healing and positivity and their sales pitch (strain descriptions), now I'm all about positivity and that but none of that matters if their product isn't worth shit, doesn't make sense for my friend to try anymore at their prices. now even if their newer gear is more consistent some of it is like 300$ a pack, what's the point in buying that?... I will update once my friend flowers out the rest of the stone free and lemon puff, also has a pack of talisman to go through 
Tldr - bad exp with GGG, too pricey, not consistent, still hermie prone


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry about you guys shit luck! I purchased the pack for only about 50 bucks hoping to find a nice plant as i like variety. I did get a few shit plants out of this mixed gem pack too! Also have 4 beans of there Grape Stomper OG left which i was not impressed with the plants but the pain relieving effects where amazing. And i have lots of pain. Yes i think the price of there beans are a little too pricey and dont here of too many people praising there genetics, but i will give every bean of there's the chance. Ya never know.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Sorry about you guys shit luck! I purchased the pack for only about 50 bucks hoping to find a nice plant as i like variety. I did get a few shit plants out of this mixed gem pack too! Also have 4 beans of there Grape Stomper OG left which i was not impressed with the plants but the pain relieving effects where amazing. And i have lots of pain. Yes i think the price of there beans are a little too pricey and dont here of too many people praising there genetics, but i will give every bean of there's the chance. Ya never know.


Same for me with my first run of grape stomper og...

Seen a few nice plants out of them mixed gems,still got my 3 from my first order of ggg...

I think I have ran shit plants from every breeder..


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Same for me with my first run of grape stomper og...
> 
> Seen a few nice plants out of them mixed gems,still got my 3 from my first order of ggg...
> 
> I think I have ran shit plants from every breeder..


Yes my first run of Grape Stomper was not much of a success, but should do a lot better in DWC with the last 4. Nice to hear you got some keepers out of a pack. Yes i agree you will at some point get a shit plant with any breeders stock.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Popped 1 bean out of my mixed jem pack. So far very impressed. Short and squat with a massive root system. THC already present on leave's. Anyone else find some nice plants out of there mixed jem packs?View attachment 4075933


Got 2 pack of the most underated mix: diamond and dust 2012, there a lot of gem to play with in it, some will be dust but more than enough diamond male and female, i find one of my best looking male in a pack


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2018)

greencropper said:


> planted 5 Diamonds & Dust with only 1 surviving last year, was a plant near the outside edge of my garden, was fairly nondescript, only plant i didnt check for nanners...yep seeded up that end of the garden, was the only plant ive ever grown from GGG, hope these Bright Moments perform better!


Bright moment will make it right for ya!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2018)

Must say even if i don't like their mentality i can't say i had crappy looking plant or non potent strain from ggg.... when people say on 20 seed they only got crap i tempted to say either is really unlucky or simply lying...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2018)

I spent over a grand and planted over 50 seeds. 1 or 2 keepers out of the bunch. nothing too special. biggest disappointment in all my years of seed buying. I have an extensive collection.

alot of stretchy, weird growing mutants, alot of hay smelling purples and overall unstable period. not much matched up to the descriptions, and it seemed like open pollination going on over there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Must say even if i don't like their mentality i can't say i had crappy looking plant or non potent strain from ggg.... when people say on 20 seed they only got crap i tempted to say either is really unlucky or simply lying...


I popped 2 packs of their seeds and didn't find a single keeper so it happens for sure.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 24, 2018)

hoping at least 1 of the 5 germinated Bright Moments in the right of the tray end up like big sister pictured below!
Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush on the left


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2018)

Got 3 grape stomper x cherry puff going..around 2-3 weeks in flower.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Got 3 grape stomper x cherry puff going..around 2-3 weeks in flower.


looking forward to seeing some pics of those!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I spent over a grand and planted over 50 seeds. 1 or 2 keepers out of the bunch. nothing too special. biggest disappointment in all my years of seed buying. I have an extensive collection.
> 
> alot of stretchy, weird growing mutants, alot of hay smelling purples and overall unstable period. not much matched up to the descriptions, and it seemed like open pollination going on over there.


what were the one or 2 keepers?


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 10, 2019)

Stepping in here too.

I still have some GGG seeds from a previous purchase at Harborside (2012-2013?). I bought Grape Puff and Sugartown Express both of which were OK but lackluster. The GP did like to swell more than the STE.

I forgot exactly what happened but one of my packs was 50% light on bean count. I reached out to M4K on the GGG forums and said what happened. He sent me a free puck of GSxOG and a free puck of Daybreaker. Any idea if either of those are worth popping?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Stepping in here too.
> 
> I still have some GGG seeds from a previous purchase at Harborside (2012-2013?). I bought Grape Puff and Sugartown Express both of which were OK but lackluster. The GP did like to swell more than the STE.
> 
> I forgot exactly what happened but one of my packs was 50% light on bean count. I reached out to M4K on the GGG forums and said what happened. He sent me a free puck of GSxOG and a free puck of Daybreaker. Any idea if either of those are worth popping?


Grapestomper og will be good you should find a winner and i suggest yoi to make some f2 , daybreaker there mixed review some was good , some was bad grow them to make your own idea


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 12, 2019)

Arent they the breeders that jus released a mendobreath line? Saying they made mendobreath. When they didn't. The dude TheStandardDetriot on IG gave him the mendo male. And they are saying they bred the male. I asked them on IG if it was the same male. Wasnt rude or anything. And they immediately blocked me. So I'm guessing true. But then again them and @PTSDgrower have been going at it. So idk. The PTSD guy has always been cool to me. He runs omuerta genetixs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arent they the breeders that jus released a mendobreath line? Saying they made mendobreath. When they didn't. The dude TheStandardDetriot on IG gave him the mendo male. And they are saying they bred the male. I asked them on IG if it was the same male. Wasnt rude or anything. And they immediately blocked me. So I'm guessing true. But then again them and @PTSDgrower have been going at it. So idk. The PTSD guy has always been cool to me. He runs omuerta genetixs.


Where is this coming from? First, had you not heard of GGG? Love them or hate them, they were the hype breeders for a long time. 

It’s also pretty well known that they made Mendo Breath. Mendo Breath is OGKB x Mendo Montage, and they’ve used the same Mendo Montage male in multiple other crosses. They’ve also taken Mendo Breath to the F3. 

They also did all this years ago. I don’t know why people are only now debating something that was well accepted years ago.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 13, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where is this coming from? First, had you not heard of GGG? Love them or hate them, they were the hype breeders for a long time.
> 
> It’s also pretty well known that they made Mendo Breath. Mendo Breath is OGKB x Mendo Montage, and they’ve used the same Mendo Montage male in multiple other crosses. They’ve also taken Mendo Breath to the F3.
> 
> They also did all this years ago. I don’t know why people are only now debating something that was well accepted years ago.


Simply because they are full of shit and complete asshole, so they get a lot of hate, i stopped buying their gear a long time ago, but most of them were keeper or at least decent, so yeah they have fire but again complete asshole


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Ggg and cali connections are perfect examples of PR destroying the company's reputation. As a result both companies missed out on a more profitable longevity.

As a business entity it is better to not "keep it real" when it comes to personal interactions with customers.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2019)

greencropper said:


> hoping at least 1 of the 5 germinated Bright Moments in the right of the tray end up like big sister pictured below!
> Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush on the left
> View attachment 4078742
> View attachment 4078744


the Bright Moments was a flop, used it as a stud over 6 different types, all turned out shit, the Candy Apple Kush hermed like the true mixed up bitch she was, only 1 female out of 7 didnt herm, pollinated her but doubtful if ill even bother growing the offspring out...probably give those beans to someone not fond of


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd grab another pack of that Grape Stomper if I could find it. Sucks I got so many males and didn't use them.

Looking back in hindsight that was some damn nice smoke, that didn't get run nearly enough times.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd grab another pack of that Grape Stomper if I could find it. Sucks I got so many males and didn't use them.
> 
> Looking back in hindsight that was some damn nice smoke, that didn't get run nearly enough times.


I got some fpog f2, made some f3 with a pheno smelling straigh like grapestomper with a hint of mint, pretty close on the nose but with a better taste if you want to try them


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2019)

madininagyal said:


> I got some fpog f2, made some f3 with a pheno smelling straigh like grapestomper with a hint of mint, pretty close on the nose but with a better taste if you want to try them


Throw up some pics if you got 'em. Or PM me. Sounds interesting.


----------

